# MSI GTX 970 Spulenfiepen "Erfahrung" ?!



## Malc0m (25. September 2014)

Hi,

nachdem heute meine MSI GTX 970 geliefert wurde und ich sie dann eingebaut hatte, kam nach kurzer Zeit Ernüchterung auf.
So ist die Karte echt Top. Lüftergeräusche nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar, wenn er dann mal läuft. Speed auch nix zu meckern, auch OC war gut möchtlich.
Doch ein Punkt regt mich grade total auf.. das man die Spulen bei 100+ fps wahrnimmt, war ich von meiner GTX 780 ja gewohnt.. vsinc rein und gut war.
Aber nun schein ich echt eine miese Karte erwischt zu haben, was dies angeht.
Selbst ab 40-50fps sind die Spulen wahrnehmbar, es ist kein klasisches Fiepen, sondern für mich ein leises knistern was erst später zum Fiepen wird.

Wollte mal in dem Thread die Erfahrung von anderen Sammeln, was sie bei den 970 GTX Modellen gesammelt haben.
Ist es normal das die Karten ein gewissen knistern und fiepen produzieren, oder gibt es auch komplett störfreie Modelle?

Glaube werde zum 1. mal vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen, auch wenns nicht meine Art ist, aber das ist echt ein Nogo.
Kann auch sein das es bei meiner Tower-Konstruktion eh noch deutlich hörbarer ist. Da es noch einer der Modelle ist, wo das Mainboard "verkehrt herum" eingebaut ist 
und somit auch die Grafikkarte nach oben mit dem Lüfter Zeigt. Und durch meine Öffnung für Lüfter in der Gehäusedecke man quasi, direkt auf die Platine "hören" kann. 

Würde gern wieder zur MSI 970 greifen, falls das fiepen / knistern nicht ein allgemeiner Mangel der Karte ist.


Edit:

Beim vergleich der Seriennummern ist aufgefallen, das MSI Karten mit 24xxx und 25xxx das fiep Problem haben , 7xxxx zB nicht. ( letzten 5 Zahlen der Seriennummer )
Vielleicht ist an der Vermutung ja etwas dran.

Edit2:

Bisher hatten wir:

71xxx 1x Fiepen 1x Okay
38xxx 1x Okay
28xxx 1x Fiepen 2x Okay
25xxx 2x Fiepen 1x Okay
24xxx 2x Fiepen 2x Okay


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. September 2014)

Viell. ist es dein Netzteil? Bist du dir sicher dass es die GraKa ist. Manchmal fieot auch die SSD.


----------



## Malc0m (25. September 2014)

Ja es ist die Grafikkarte.  Wie gesagt die bis vor 2 Tagen eingebaute GTX 780 hats erst bei höheren fps gemacht so 120+ , was ja noch als "normal" durchgeht.
Netzteil - Grafikkarten Kombination kann ein Auslöser sein, doch schließe ich das bei einem be quiet CM BQT E9-CM jetzt mal als Hauptgrund aus.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Netzteil wäre interessant. 
Wrnn das ne alte Plattform ist, kommt die vielleicht nicht mit der modernen Karte klar.
Edit: Hast du nen anderes zum Gegentesten? E9 geht voll in Ordnung, aber stammt aus der Zeit der 580er ohne Boost, etc.


----------



## Malc0m (25. September 2014)

be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM 480W  , wie oben schon erwähnt. Sehe ich jetzt nicht als Problem bzw Auslöser an.


----------



## Fox2010 (25. September 2014)

Erlaub mal in einem anderen Forum euch 2 zu verlinken könnt euch ja mal austauschen fals nötig wegen dem Fiepen. 

Hier runter Scroolen (@User:* Kokotm*)da ist auch ein Soundfile vom User hochgeladen worden wo man das knistern und fiepen hört von der MSI, nehme an ist das selbe Problem ??
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming im Test - Seite 4


----------



## S754 (25. September 2014)

Man muss ja nur das Ohr ganz nah an die Komponenten halten, dann hört man ganz deutlich von wo das kommt wenn man nicht gerade zu oft in der Disco war


----------



## haii91 (25. September 2014)

Spulenfiepen ist bei mir nicht vorhanden. Habe es auch an verschiedene Steckplätze gesteckt. Nichts. Hast wohl ein unglückliches Modell erwischt.
Ich kann mich noch an das Spulenfieben von meiner GTX 770 erinnern. Das war für paar Tage da, aber danach hat sich das Geräusch gelegt. Probier die Karte mal öfters zum Laufen zu bringen. Vllt hilft es auch bei dir.


----------



## Fox2010 (25. September 2014)

Im anderen Forum fals du das nicht bist @Te hat sich grad noch einer gemeldet mit dem problem 
Entweder hatten die nun Pech oder haii91 hast glück gehabt, mal hoffen das es nicht bei zu viele MSi karten trift, leiser Lüfter bringt ja nichts wenn es die ganze Zeit im Rechner zwitschert.

Meine 770 von MSI hat da keine probleme aber das kann man nicht mit der 970 vergleichen sind andere karten andere Lüfter etc.
Stört es dich musst du das Teil eintüten und zurück und nochmal probieren und hoffen dann eine bessere zu erwischen oder was anderes kaufen ASUS, Gigabyte, Palit, aber nicht die Inno beschweren sich im anderen Forum grad einige wird zu heiß, hält den Takt nicht ohne das sie übertaktet ist etc,.


----------



## Malc0m (25. September 2014)

Ja habs gelesen, nein bin das nicht. 
Echt ärgerlich.. das die in der Preisklasse echt das problem nicht in den griff bekommen.
Werde sie auch mal ein paar Tage nun laufen lassen, hoffe es legt sich vll noch. Ansonsten schau ich morgen mal ob
die Karte beim Kolegen im PC ähnliche anstalten macht.


----------



## Vincent1985 (26. September 2014)

Meine MSI GTX 970 knistert kurz beim ersten Grafiktest von FireStrike und beim Windows Leistungsindex fiept es natürlich


----------



## MDJ (26. September 2014)

Durch was kommt das Knistern? Sowas würde mich beunruhigen 
Bei mir hat bisher nur einmal was im PC geknistert und kurz drauf hat es im Gehäuse Funken geschlagen, von daher reagiere ich auf so Geräusche aus dem PC allergisch


----------



## Vincent1985 (26. September 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Durch was kommt das Knistern? Sowas würde mich beunruhigen
> Bei mir hat bisher nur einmal was im PC geknistert und kurz drauf hat es im Gehäuse Funken geschlagen, von daher reagiere ich auf so Geräusche aus dem PC allergisch



Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen drum. Es ist ganz kurz lediglich beim FireStrike, in Spielen (Crysis 3 / BF4) höre ich bis dato nichts. 

Werde die Karte leider erst Morgen weiter testen können.


----------



## Malc0m (26. September 2014)

Das "knistern" und "fiepen" entsteht durch das "arbeiten" der Spulen, diese werden geladen und entladen, dadruch entsteht Wellen im Khz oder auch Mhz Bereich, welche das Gehäuse um die Spulen in Schwingung versetzten kann und dieses wirkt dann wie eine Membran die diese nervenden Geräusche erzeugt. Normal sollten die Spulen im Inneren durch eine Lack Schicht umschlossen sein, die dieses verhindert. Aber anscheinend gibt's da bei der Belastung oft nicht so saubere Produktionen. Insgesamt wird das fiepen über die 12V Stromversorgung noch beeinflusst, so das eine Grafikkarte bei einem Netzteil fiept und bei einem anderen wiederrum nicht. Was man so ließt ist ein fiepen bei Hohen Fps quasi "normal" und nicht zu verhindern, jedoch ist es Pech wenn das fiepen schon bei niedrigen Fps auftritt. Würde mir bei sowas echt eine Bessere Qualitätskontrolle wünschen, speziel bei Grafikkarten in der Preisklasse 300€ und mehr


----------



## d_ti (26. September 2014)

Für das "Knistern" sind die Spulen nur indirekt verantwortlich. Was dieses Geräusch verursacht sind in den meisten Fällen die Spannungswandler. Unter Last verschiebt sich die Schaltfrequenz der Spannungswandler und kann so in Verbindung mit den Drosseln zu einem ungünstigen Impedanzverhältnis sorgen. Das trifft auch für die Eingangsseite der Spannungswandler zu und ist der Grund warum bestimmte Kombinationen Netzteil <> Grafikkarte zu Störgeräuschen neigen. Deswegen geben die Hersteller der Spannungwandler auch immer in ihrer Application Note die einzustellende Eingangs- und Ausgangsimpedanz an. Wenn wie in unserem Anwendungsfall jetzt noch eine "vagabundierende" Hochfrequenz (Arbeitstakt / Speichertakt) hinzu kommt, ist das Chaos komplett. Grundsätzlich ist es möglich eine ideale Impedanzanpassung und Störunterdrückung auch in hohen Frequenzbereichen zu erreichen und das "Knistern" und "Fiepen" komplett zu unterbinden. Ich würde allerdings darauf wetten, dass keiner hier im Forum den Preis dafür zahlen will  .


----------



## MDJ (26. September 2014)

Dass das Fiepen von den Spulen kommt, ist mir bekannt, aber das Knistern war mir neu 



Malc0m schrieb:


> Insgesamt wird das fiepen über die 12V Stromversorgung noch beeinflusst, so das eine Grafikkarte bei einem Netzteil fiept und bei einem anderen wiederrum nicht.


Das würde mich mal interessieren, wenn das mal jemand mit seiner fiependen Grafikkarte testen würde, ob es mit einem anderen Netzteil verschwindet. Oder gab es hier schon so Fälle?


----------



## Malc0m (26. September 2014)

Ich kann heute Abend eventl was dazu schreiben, da ich meine Karte beim Kolegen zum Testen einbauen wollte. Ob sie dort auch diese Geräusche macht.

Das knistern war mir auch neu, deute es aber einfach auf eine andere Frequenz die dort hörbar wird, als das fiepen bei hohen fps.

@d_ti: das die Geräusche ganz zu unterbinden den Preis drastisch steigen lassen würde, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Jedoch finde ich das zumindestens im "normalen" Frame Bereich (0-150fps) man eigentlich dafür sorgen sollte das dieses Manko nicht auftritt. Find das immer extrem ärgerleich, bei Karten die mehrere Hundert Euro kosten


----------



## Fox2010 (26. September 2014)

Es gibt aber auch Karten die das Problem nicht haben oder Hersteller wo es extrem selten auftritt daher würd ich sowas reklamieren, was bringt eine Karte die man nicht hört aber aus allen löschern knistert und fiept je nach FPS und Game. Wechsel auch jedes Jahr oder alle 2 meine Karten hab auch schon Karten wegen Defekt ausgetauscht bekommen oder reklamiert und umgetauscht da ist mir sowas noch nie untergekommen, vorallem das Knistern nicht.

Sollte das gang und gebe sein würd ich die Karte auch keinem mehr Empfehlen mit den Worten die ist so leise wie Karte XY da sie damit sicher ja nicht mehr leise ist, auch wenn es bei einigen mehr oder weniger laut ist.
Ich hätte das nun von MSi nicht gedacht das dort sowas vermehrt vorkommt, hoff mal das mir das bei der gigabyte erspart bleibt sonst gehts direkt nächsten Tag zum Abesender.

Aber wie dem auch sei haben ja auch einige eine Karte die das nicht macht daher würd ich erstmal mein glück nochmal bei der MSI versuchen sowas kann ja bei jedem Hersteller mal passieren auch wenn sich bezüglich des problems schon einige gemeldet haben, danach erst zu ner anderen greifen wie der ASUS Strix oder Gigabyte oder Palit Jetstream


----------



## Chrissi (26. September 2014)

Habe seid Mittwoch eine EVGA GTX 980 im Referenzdesign und in Spielen ist mir noch kein Fiepen aufgefallen. 
Nur im Beendenbildschirm des Unigine Heaven Tests, aber das war bei meiner vorherigen Graka (GTX680) auch der Fall.


----------



## sledhammer (26. September 2014)

Meine MSI GTX 970 ist noch am Testen ob das noch so vertretbar ist bei 100Fps-144Fps Vsync On Off und offenem Gehäuse
Knistern ist nicht zu hören, kann auch an der Grafikkarten-Netzteil Kombination liegen.

Netzteil ist Enermax PRO87+ 600W

Spulenfiepen bei hoher Fps ist definitiv über die Ohrhörer zu hören, auch bei 60Fps was aber vorher bei der Asus GTX 670 nicht der Fall war, also vorhanden und keinen Sinn hat die zu behalten. Somit hat sich der ganze Hype für mich relativiert und Ernüchterung breitgemacht eine so toll gepriesene Karte die jetzt jeder nachrennt und haben will doch nicht so toll ist.

Wer den Sound über Lautsprecher wiedergibt wird die Manufacturing Qualität nicht hören.

Die Karte geht wieder Retour zurück kein Bock auf dieses fiepen.


----------



## Vincent1985 (29. September 2014)

Hier hat jemand den gleichen Rücksendungsgrund angegeben wie ich:

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4096 MB GDDR5


----------



## haii91 (29. September 2014)

wieso nicht einfach zurück gesendet?


----------



## Vincent1985 (29. September 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> wieso nicht einfach zurück gesendet?



Verstehe die Frage nicht  Ich hab sie doch zurückgesandt?!


----------



## krankyphobious (29. September 2014)

Wollte nur anmerken das ich meine MSI GTX 970 seit Donnerstag in meinem neuen Rechner drinn habe (das Corsair HX520 Netzteil etwas älter) 
und dieses "Knistern & Spulenfiepen" ist auch deutlich zu hören, auch bei 50 fps, aber erst ab 70 fps beginnt die SHOW 
Da das Netzteil rechts vom Gehäuse steht und die Grafikkarte natürlich auf der linken Seite, kann ich aber nicht zu 100% bestätigen das diese ganzen Geräusche alleine von der Grafikkarte kommen, ist schwer herauszuhören.
Bei meiner alten Asus GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores sind diese Knister Geräusche aber überhaupt nicht heraus zu hören, dann muss es doch an der Grafikkarte liegen oder nicht?


----------



## Fox2010 (29. September 2014)

Hier ist ja nicht das einzige Forum wo leute davon berichten, denke nicht das jeder 2te oder 3te ein Defektes oder schlechtes Netzteil hat. Sofern die alten Stromfresser das nicht gemacht haben kann man wohl bei den meisten davon ausgehen das es die Karte ist. Ist ja sogar bei anderen Hersteller so wie bei der Galax das leute über fiepen berichten.
Zudem ist das ja nicht das einzige prob bei der MSi, Lüftersteuerung macht auch Probleme siehe MSI Forum und Computerbase gibts schon etliche betroffene und etliche seiten von.


----------



## Vincent1985 (29. September 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nicht das einzige Forum wo leute davon berichten, denke nicht das jeder 2the oder 3the ein Defektes oder schlechtes Netzteil. Sofern die alten Stromfresser das nicht gemacht haben kann man wohl bei den meisten davon ausgehen das es die Karte ist. Ist ja sogar bei anderen Hersteller so wie bei der Galax das leute über fiepen berichten.
> Zudem ist das ja nicht das einzige prob bei der MSi, Lüftersteuerung macht auch Probleme siehe MSI Forum und Computerbase gibts schon etliche betroffene und etliche seiten von.



Ich habe vorher eine MSI GTX 780 besessen und die war völlig in Ordnung. An der Qualität meines Netzteils (BeQuiet! Pure Power 530W L8 CM) wird es vermutlich nicht liegen.

Ist halt etwas schade, dass ich die Karte direkt nach Release ergattert hatte und direkt zurücksenden musste.

Jetzt kann ich erst einmal warten, bis neue Karten aus dem Werk kommen


----------



## Kinguin (29. September 2014)

Vllt müssen einfach noch paar Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt werden bei dem Modell ^^ 
Hatte eine gtx 770 msi twin frozr ,und hatte da keine Probleme zumindest


----------



## SilverbackBandit (29. September 2014)

Um zukünftige Besitzer etwas zu beruhigen...bei meiner MSI GTX 970 gibt es weder Spulenfiepen noch gibt es Probleme mit den Lüftern. Nur um wieder ein bisschen positives Licht auf die MSI scheinen zu lassen


----------



## NuvNuv (29. September 2014)

SilverbackBandit schrieb:


> Nur um zukünftige Besitzer etwas zu beruhigen...bei meiner MSI GTX 970 gibt es weder Spulenfiepen noch gibt es Probleme mit den Lüftern. Nur um wieder ein bisschen positives Licht auf die MSI scheinen zu lassen


 
gut zu hören, ich hoffe, meine kommt bald!


----------



## Fox2010 (29. September 2014)

^@*SilverbackBandit*
Du hast aber wie ich im anderen thread vernommen habe auch dauerhaft die Lüfter auf 22% also ob deine nicht auch in ein paar Tagen Probleme beid er Steuerung machen würde weisst du nicht, da sie ja nicht gesteuert werden von der Karte sondern dauerhaft laufen

Da wird MSi aber sicher noch nachlegen vielleicht auch mit Bios Update, aber gegen das fiepen wird es wohl nichts geben da hilft nur reklamieren oder mit leben.
Naja schlechtes lich ist so lala gesagt trift ja nicht nur MSI mit dem fiepen und da die Karte zu den 3 gehört die am meisten gekauft wird wird man da auch mehr lesen zu problemen.

Kann man nur hoffen das die wo man bekommt läuft und nicht fiept und keine zicken macht ansonsten warten was MSi dazu sagt oder macht um das zu lösen.
MSi wird das sicher nicht so lassen fals Probleme bestehen da würd ich mir weniger sorgen machen bei dem hersteller.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Hatte vorher auch eine MSI GTX 780 , da gabs auch Spulenfiepen aber erst wirklich störend ab 140fps + , sowas lass ich mir ja noch gefallen ^^ aber ab 60-70fps hörbares knistern geht einfach garnicht 

Heute kommt meine 2. MSI 970 an, hoffe kann heute nachmittag berichten, dass diese nicht den "Lagerfeuer" Effekt hat beim spieln 

Die Andere MSI wird dann heute zur Reture angemeldet und geht zurück.


----------



## Vincent1985 (30. September 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Hatte vorher auch eine MSI GTX 780 , da gabs auch Spulenfiepen aber erst wirklich störend ab 140fps + , sowas lass ich mir ja noch gefallen ^^ aber ab 60-70fps hörbares knistern geht einfach garnicht
> 
> Heute kommt meine 2. MSI 970 an, hoffe kann heute nachmittag berichten, dass diese nicht den "Lagerfeuer" Effekt hat beim spieln
> 
> Die Andere MSI wird dann heute zur Reture angemeldet und geht zurück.



Wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du denn bestellt?

Meine MSI hatte ich bei Hardwareversand geordert und da die keine mehr da hatten, habe ich sie storniert und das Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

meine Erste hab ich letzten Donnerstag bei Arlt.com bestellt, noch für 359 inc. versand. Und die heute kommt von Atelco wo ich letzten Freitag Bestellt hatte und glaub irgendwas inc. Versand bei 362€ liegt.

Arlt.com hat zZ angeblich immer noch welche auf Lager.


----------



## Vincent1985 (30. September 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> meine Erste hab ich letzten Donnerstag bei Arlt.com bestellt, noch für 359 inc. versand. Und die heute kommt von Atelco wo ich letzten Freitag Bestellt hatte und glaub irgendwas inc. Versand bei 362€ liegt.
> 
> Arlt.com hat zZ angeblich immer noch welche auf Lager.



Arlt.com kenne ich so als Shop nicht, bzw. habe nie da bestellt. Ist der in Ordnung?


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Ist in Süddeutschland eine große Kette, kann man mit Atelco , K&M oder so wie Vobis damals vergleichen.
Hatte die auch nur damals mal von einem Zocker Kolegen gehört der aus dem Stuttgarter Raum kam.
Aber bisher lief alles gut, hoffe bei der Rücksendung werde ich nicht enttäuscht ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. September 2014)

Sollte die zweite MSI 970 wieder Problemem machen würde ich es mal mit der Zotac 970 Omega versuchen. Sie soll laut Hardwareversand heute (30.09.) für 352€ verfügbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Habe mit meiner MSI wie gesagt auch dieses seeehr laute Knistern und Spulenfiepen, sogar bei 60 fps mit Vsync hört man das deutlich aus einem Silent PC heraus (Gehäuse offen, u.a. getestet bei dem neuen Spiel "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter").
Da kann ich die Lautstärke hoch drehen, aber man hört Sie immer noch überdeutlich raus 

Hatte so ein extremes Spulenfiepen noch bei keiner meiner 20 Karten, erst ab sehr hohen FPS Zahlen, bei meiner Asus GTX 560 Ti 448 erst ab ~200 fps.
Das erste mal das ich 340€ für ne Grafikkarte hinlege und dann sowas, ist echt ärgerlich, ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem wie es scheint.

Doch falls diese Probleme wirklich die Minderheit der MSI Käufer betrifft und bei den anderen Besitzern wirklich keine Geräusche heraus zu hören sind, lohnt es sich da das Produkt gegen das gleiche umzutauschen
oder doch lieber die ASUS STRIX nehmen?
Bin echt ratlos


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe mit meiner MSI wie gesagt auch dieses seeehr laute Knistern und Spulenfiepen, sogar bei 60 fps mit Vsync hört man das deutlich aus einem Silent PC heraus (Gehäuse offen, u.a. getestet bei dem neuen Spiel "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter").
> Da kann ich die Lautstärke hoch drehen, aber man hört Sie immer noch überdeutlich raus
> 
> Hatte so ein extremes Spulenfiepen noch bei keiner meiner 20 Karten, erst ab sehr hohen FPS Zahlen, bei meiner Asus GTX 560 Ti 448 erst ab ~200 fps.
> ...


 
Kann dir heute gegen 17/18 Uhr genaueres sagen. Hab genau die gleichen Geräusche wie du , sogar bei vsync. erst bei fps drosselung auf ca 30-40fps wird es sogut wie unhörbar. Spielen mit 100fps ist einfach nur störend. Hab mir die MSI nochmal bestellt und ist grade in der Auslieferung, und ich hoffe das sie nicht das Problem macht.
Hatte so ein störendes geräusch bei so niedrigend fps auch nochnie. gut das sowas ab 150fps auftritt.. damit kann ich gut leben, war bei meiner gtx 780 zb so.

Edit: Können die leute mit dem Knistern vll mal schreiben welches Netzteil sie verbaut haben?  Hab ein Bequiet E9 480Watt.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Danke dir schonmal Malc0m, meine hat wie gesagt exakt die selben Symptome wie deine.
Bei 150-200 fps währen mir die Geräusche wurst aber so...da muss irgendwas Defekt sein, wenn Sie schon bei derart niedrigen FPS solche Geräusche produziert.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen mit deiner neuen Karte, hoffen wir nur das gute 

-Mein Netzteil: Corsair HX520-Watt


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Bin ich auch gespannt. Hab bei mir alles durchprobiert, von 12V Schiene gewechselt, PciE Slot gewechselt , CPU nicht übertaktet, Anderer Sicherungskreis in der Wohnung. Hat alles nix gebracht. Nur in einen anderen PC hab ich sie noch nicht eingebaut, aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein.. 
Defekt ist das nicht, das ist einfach eine blöde Verkettung gewisser technischer / elektrischer Eigenheiten. Die bei hoch frequenten Komponenten auftretten können wenn bei manchen Teilen nur eine Kleinigkeit nicht stimmt. Kaputt gehen wird die Karte nicht, es ist einfach nur störend und vorallem in dem Preissegment solle schon sowas wie eine Qualitätssicherung erfolgen


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, meinte eher das da was nicht ganz rund läuft und vermutlich die Spulen nicht so leise ihren Dienst verrichten, wie Sie eigentlich sollten, ja sogar müssten 
Wie gesagt, sowas noch die erlebt, auch nicht bei ganz billigen Karten.
Bei Caseking ist aus einer Bewertung auch von einem "Spulenknistern" zu lesen. Jedoch lassen sich seit gestern die vollständigen Bewertungen nicht abrufen.


----------



## Vincent1985 (30. September 2014)

Bei meiner MSI GTX 780 hatte ich keinerlei "Knistern". Sie war völlig ruhig und angenehm.

Ich hatte solche extremen Geräusche wie bei der 970 noch nie gehört.

Hatte mich richtig erschrocken 

Da die GTX 780 aber ohne das "Knistern" auskam, gehe ich von einen Produktionsfehler aus.


----------



## fxler (30. September 2014)

Ich hatte bei meiner Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Boost noch nie Spulenfiepen,  auch bei meiner Sapphire HD7700 Vapor-X Boost nicht. 
Selbst bei extrem hohen FPS bspw.  Im Minecraft Menü mit über 3000fps (ja,  manchmal kam das tatsächlich bei vor) 
Hatte ich kein fiepen. 
Auch bei irgendwelchen Benchmarks mit extremer Auslastung nie was gehört,  deswegen Wunder ich mich immer wenn ich sowas lese..  ^^


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

So , neue GTX 970 MSI , ist verbaut.. naja erstmal ist zu berichten, das das fieben / knistern nicht so schlimm und laut ist wie bei meiner 1. Karte.
Aber weiss nicht ob ich da sehr sensibel bin.. aber es ist immernoch hörbar. vsync bei 60hz ist kein problem aber ab 100fps ist es wahrnehmbar.



Werd die 1. nun retur schicken und die mal weiter "testen" ob sich das geräusch vll legt nach ein paar Tagen.

Hab mal die Seriennummern verglichen: 14090252xx  sind die letzten zahlen von meiner 1. und 14090244xx von der neuen. müste doch eigentlich bedeuten das meine jetzige die weniger geräusche macht früher produziert wurde oder?
Kann mal jemand von den MSI nutzern ohne knistern die letzten nummern der Seriennummer posten?

Edit: Was mir grade beim "rumprobieren" aufgefallen ist, das das fieben erst recht stark wird sobald der GPU Takt die 1200Mhz überschreitet, ab 1300Mhz wirds dann nochmal lauter.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Was mir grade beim "rumprobieren" aufgefallen ist, das das fieben erst recht stark wird sobald der GPU Takt die 1200Mhz überschreitet, ab 1300Mhz wirds dann nochmal lauter.


 
Genau dasselbe bei mir. Bei 1100-1200 Mhz aufwärts hört man das Knistern  viel deutlicher und das stört einen enorm, bei 900 Mhz Takt (wenn man das PowerTarget drosselt) hört  man keinen einzigen muks von der Karte, außer die sehr leisen  Lüfter.
Meine Seriennummer: 1409024xxx. Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte mit einem anderen Netzteil zu testen?


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Anderes Netzteil hab ich leider nicht hier rumliegen, wollte die 1. Karte eigentlich bei einem Kolegen in den PC mal einbaun, aber kam ich nicht dazu.
Hab jetzt das Powertarget bei 75% stehn lassen, 3d Mark firestrike komm ich immernoch auf 9150 punkte. Und da war auch kein störendes knistern direkt zu hören.
Werd sie so erstmal nun weiter testen.

Das mit der GPU Mhz finde ich schon irgendwie "auffällig" , da ja die 9er GTX reihe die 1. ist die wieder richtig die MHZ schraube angezogen hat.
Trotzdem alles ärgerlich, aber wenn die Karte so nun still bleibt kann ich damit glaub ich leben. Zumindestens schein ich nen guten Core erwischt zu haben, da bei Powerlvl von 100%
die Automatische Boost übertaktung im OC Mode schon fast die 1400Mhz knackt.


----------



## Vincent1985 (30. September 2014)

Meine Karte wurde heute verschickt.

Bin mal gespannt.

Wenn die MSI wieder so knistert, werde ich den Hersteller wechseln.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Bitte um Info


----------



## Vincent1985 (30. September 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Bitte um Info



Wenn sie da ist wird umgehend getestet


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

also ich kann mit meiner neuen glaube ich doch leben. Powertarget auf 75% gestellt.
diablo3 bei vsync garkeine probleme. bei 100fps log minimal warnehmbar wenn man sich drauf konzentriert.
Bf4 werde ich gleich mal testen. Aber schon sehr viel besser als bei der 1. Karte.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

So scheint's bei mir auch. Der Boost taktet sie automatisch bei Werkseinstellungen meistens über 1360 Mhz.
Je lautet der Takt, umso lauter das "Knistern" 

Vielleicht bemerken die Leute mit einer MSI GTX 970 anscheinend nicht die Geräusche, da sie von der immensen Power geflasht sind oder wir (Vincent und noch einige andere) haben mit unseren Karten enormes Pech (nur so: es ist ja die 2. Karte die du Heute erhalten hast, mit denselben Problemen). 
Ich frage mich, ob "Maxwell" die hohen Taktraten nicht so gut verkraftet bzgl. der Lautstärke oder doch einige Karten im Umlauf sind, die diese Schwächen aufzeigen.

Soll ich es riskieren, ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen (was nicht nötig ist, denn die Corsair hat ja mehr als genug Power, Multi-Rail und alle wichtigen Anschlüsse!) und die Karte damit zu testen 

@Malc0m: Auch wenn Sie bei 75% Powertarget weniger Geräusche produziert, das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck einer teuren Karte die viele noch übertakten.
Bei KEINEM! einzigen Test wird davon geredet, das die MSI diese Geräusche produziere, aber davon, das Sie flüsterleise läuft. Bei Last sei nur der Lüfter minimal wahrzunehmen, so hieß/heißt es.

Das ist schon merkwürdig und gibt einem zu Denken


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt mit dem Netzteil, aber mein E9 hab ich erst anfang des jahres gekauft   Und nur was zu bestellen ums dann retour zu schicken ist eigentlich nicht meine sache.

Wie ist bei dir die Graka eingebaut? Meine ist "auf dem Kopf" eingebaut so das die Lüfterseite nach oben richtung Gehäuse Decke zeigt , wo dann direkt auch 2 Lüfter Öffnungen drin sind.
Kann es auch sein das es vll nicht so doll auffällt wenn die Karte Lüfterseite nach Unten zeigt und der "fiep" Schall nicht direkt nach außen strahlt?

Das das Problem bei höherer Mhz zahl auftritt ist ja nicht verwunderlich, da es ja eine Kombination, von 12V Spannung , Spulen / Kondensator schaltung und Taktung ist. Je mehr Hochfrequenzen da sind desto höher ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf "resonanz Chaos"


----------



## Fox2010 (30. September 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an eurem Netzteil hängt, würden andere Karten auch so Pfeifen und gibt ja soviele betroffene.
GTX Geforce 970 Gigabyte G1 Coil Whine Ruido Electrico Electric NOise - YouTube  <------Das im ist mal richtig übel^^


Liegt eher an den Karten, ka was die da vermurkst haben.
Vielleicht schicken die Händler auch die Karten bei der Menge wo zurückkommt auch einfach neu verpackt weiter ist ja kein Defekt lol 

PS: Liest mal die komments dazu im Video^^


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Ja das im Video kann ich auch mit meiner Karte, aber das dann wirklich zB beim ATI-Tool mit 3000-4000fps , da sollte eigentlich jede Karte so ziepen.

Retour Ware war es bei mir definitiv nicht, bei der MSI sieht man das gut, da von Werk aus ein Lüfter "festgeklebt".

Hab irgendwie stark die vermutung das es ein allgemeines Problem ist das speziel durch die höhere Taktung gegenüber zB den 780 Karten zB.
Weil eine 970 mit "nur" 1100-1200mhz ist sogut wie leise was das Spulenfiepen angeht.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

@Malc0m: Meine schaut ganz normal nach unten, das Netzteil steht aber Rechts anstatt unten.
Da mach dir aber keine Sorgen, liegt nicht an dem, das er nach oben schaut 

Die Gigabyte klingt ja wie ein Teekesel


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

ne das mit dem nach oben schauen war auch eher drauf bezogen das man so ja direkt auf die Karte "draufhören" kann. Wenn es anders rum ist geht der schall ja erstmal richtung Gehäuseboden 

Ach keine ahnung, bin grad schon wieder am grübeln.. BF4 angeschmissen und bei 80-100fps geht das fiepen aus dem Tower wieder los 

Glaub ich teste echt mal nen neues Netzteil :-/


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Das wohl klügste und beste währe ein anderes Netzteil zu testen oder auf eine andere GTX 970 umzusteigen, denke ich.
Weiß auch nicht..habe bei der GTX 970 ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Googel mal gtx 970 spulenfiepen , da findeste zu jedem Anbieter fast was. Glaub auch das es fast ein gängiges Problem der OC 970iger ist.

Netzteil ist wirklich das einzige was mich grad noch beschäftigt


----------



## NuvNuv (30. September 2014)

wenn Ihr Euch im Netz umschaut findet Ihr das Problem bei allen GTX 970 Versionen ebenfalls. Umsteigen allein hilft also nicht (automatisch). Hier einige Vids:

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1

Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix

EVGA GTX 970 Spulenfiepsen


----------



## Fox2010 (30. September 2014)

Einzigste wirkliche Lösung außer tausend Karten zu probieren seh ich darin sich ne ne andere Karte wie die 780 zu nehmen wie die wo ich nun auch bestellt hab von ASUS für 280Euro dann habter noch nen Game dabei wenn mans verkauft sind es nur 255für die Karte. Das Problem liegt da bin ich mir sicher bei 95% der Leute nicht am Netzteil sofern da kein billig schrott verbaut ist.

Wenn hier und in anderen Foren und in Youtube etliche Leute auftauchen wo das Problem haben wie soll das am Netzteil liegen, vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen seltenen fall ja aber in der Regel wenn durch die Bank überall Threads auftauchen mit dem problem liegt das doch eindeutig an der 970, gibt Leute die haben halt glück und die anderen halt Pech. 

Wenn ihr nun anfängt da beim Händler 3 Karten zu Reklamieren und dann netzteile bestellt und diese wieder reklamiert weil das neue Netzteil ja keine abhilfe schaft (liegt ja an der Karte) und das auch reklamiert weil das alte ja erst 4Monate alt ist werdet ihr irgendwann gespert bei dennen.

Die Karte ist so neu selbst wenn es da Probleme gibt in der Serie wie bei der Lüftersteuerung und dem Fiepen wird das sicher erstmal kein Hersteller zugeben, die Karte schlug ja wie ne bombe ein weil jeder meint nun seine alte 780 die kaum langsamer ist wäre Altmetall.

Würde entweder Reklamieren und warten bis sich das etwas legt oder mehr bekannt ist dazu
Oder ganz einfach ne andere Karte nehmen.


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

Wen wunderts,

ALLE Grafikkarten können das nunmal haben, egal ob jetzt NVIDIA oder AMD, Sapphire, EVGA oder sonst wer. Wenn du die Karte jetzt einschickts, kannst du entweder Glück haben und ein Fiepfreie Karte bekommen oder Pech haben und eibe Karte bekommen wo dieses Problem noch schlimmer ist.

@Fox2010: Warum 780? Damit kannst du genauso Spulenfiepen haben oder sogar mehr. Nur wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man eben ne Karte wo nix fiept.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Ja das problem zieht sich wirklich durch alle Modelle der 970iger

Wie sagt man so schön... alle guten dinge sind drei? 

gtx780 kann man auch genauso auf die schnauze fallen, es ist einfach traurig das die Grafikkarten Hersteller das Problem nicht einfach in den griff bekommen.
Was nützt einem die schnellste graka wenn man nur mit Kopfhörer zocken kann :-/


----------



## Fox2010 (30. September 2014)

*dsdenni*
Klar kann bei der 780 von ASUS auch sein, gibt da ja auch berichte aber so krass wie bei der 970 ist das denk ich weniger. Ist ja nicht nur das die fiepen sondern die Karten Pfeifen wie ein Tekessel der gleich platzt, die Lüftersteuerung der MSI macht auch probleme bei einigen. Die Karten sind kaum lieferbar und die hälfte davon ist schon schrott wenn sie das Werk verlässt kann ja nicht angehen sowas. (Vielleicht etwas grass ausgedrückt aber sowas sollte doch nicht in der Zahl passieren, mag ja sein das bei jedem Hersteller sowas mal vorkommt aber wenn man Karte nummer 2 oder 3 hat ist das schon mehr als Pech. 

Da würd ich mit dem hammer reinhauen


----------



## NuvNuv (30. September 2014)

was man nicht vergessen sollte: Wie bei anderen Geräuschen gibt es Leute, die das fiepen hören und andere, die es nicht hören. Ich behaupte zusätzlich: wer sich die Karte kauft & einbaut ohne groß in Foren rumzustöbern ist wahrscheinlich weniger anfällig das fiepen zu hören... 

back to topic: Hat jemand die MSi GTX 970 und ein BQ E10 500W mit Spulenfiepen? (ich hoffe immer noch, dass die Kombi keine Probleme hat).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

So, will auch mal was sagen dürfen. 

Also ich hatte zuerst ne ASUS GTX 970 STRIX, mein kleiner Bruder wollte auch unbedingt eine neue 970 haben, war aber überall schon ausverkauft.
Ich mit meinem Großmaul meinte dann heut spaßeshalber. "OK, wenn das Geschäft um die Ecke noch eine von MSI da hat, kriegst du meine.

Tja was war...der typ hatte noch wirklich noch eine übrig gehabt. 

Hab also jetzt Erfahrungen mit beiden Modellen sammeln können. Und was soll ich sagen...alles paletti!!! 
Von der Leistung, Kühlung, sowie Lautstärke ungefähr gleichwertig. Der boosttakt und das freut mich besonders ist bei der MSI aber wesentlich höher.
Erreiche hier ab Werk ohne irgend etwas herumgeschraubt zu haben direkt 1328 Mhz Takt. 
Das bekannte Spulenfiepen auch hier wieder nicht. Gott sei Dank. 

Die Lüftersteuerung lief bei beiden Tadellos und auch sonst ist mir erst einmal nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen. ^^

Was jetzt blöde ist, der im Laden hat mir für die MSI Karte 379! Tacken abgeluchst. 
(ASUS waren es dank Internet 348 € und das war schon bereits die Schmerzgrenze gewesen)


----------



## ingush_zaur (30. September 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte mir auch die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G holen. Aber jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Ich brauche keine Grafikkarte die fiept oder irgendwelche Geräusche macht. Haben jetzt alle 970er das gleiche Problem oder wie?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

Also ich hatte 2 und war bei beiden nichts gewesen.
Ist wohl Glückssache.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Kann nur sagen das es mit nem BQ E9 480W fiept 

Glaube aber nicht das es speziel an den Netzteilen liegt, sind ja alles keine schlechten Dinger oder Chinaböller..

Aber das manche es einfach nicht wahrnehmen kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.. hab mir grad die 3. MSI bestellt, wenn es dort auch Auftritt ist das jedenfalls für mich ein Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

Ich hab das BeQuiet E9 580W und da fiept zumindest nichts. 

Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr audiophil und höre jedes bissel, daher kann ich zumindest von meiner behaupten das sie kein spulenfiepen hat. 

Seriennr. 14090719xx


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Sag ja, ich glaube nicht das es am Netzteil liegt.

Wie hoch Takten deine Karten von sich aus im Boost, beim der MSI Gaming App im OC Modus?

@ ingush_zaur : das Fiepen ist zZ wohl wie es scheint reine Glücksache, quer durch alle Modelle der 970er. Manche haben glück manche Pech.
Glaube das geringste risiko hat man bei Karten die nicht OC sind.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

Meine taktet im Boost Modus gleich auf 1328 Mhz. 

Wou, in der App gar 1354 Mhz! O.o

1328 Mhz sind es dann wenn ich Gaming Mode anwähle. ^^


----------



## ingush_zaur (30. September 2014)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hast du die?


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

hm okay, also eher von der "schwächeren" sorte. Meine beiden die fiepen gehen schon eher richtung 1400Mhz von sich aus, irgendwo 1370/80 wenn man das Powerlimit nicht begrenzt.
Bin irgendwie immer noch überzeugt das es auch was mit der GPU Taktung zutun hat. bzw mit dem OC. Ist ja schon komisch das unter 1200Mhz kaum bzw kein fiepen zu hören ist :-/

@ ingush_zaur: Ja 2x und beide mit fiepen selbst bei weniger als 100fps. Gibt aber auch welche die die Karte haben ohne fiepen, ist zZ wie im Casino.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

Ich hab die ja gar  nicht übertaktet. 
Oder willst du mir etwa sagen, das deine ab Werk auf ca. 1400 Mhz kommt, ohne das du selbst etwas dran deichselst? O.o
Und wenn auch bloß, weil du das Power limit oder dergleichen hochgeschraubt hast...?

Zwischen 1354 und 1370/80 Mhz ist auch jetzt nicht so nen krasser Unterschied, als das man da jetzt von schwächerer Sorte sprechen könnte.


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Komme ohne Übertaktung auf etwa die gleichen Werte wie Malc0m, wie bereits gesagt. 
Aber wieso boostet die denn so hoch


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

Ja ich komme ohne übertakten , alleine durch den MSI Gaming App OC Modus auf 1370Mhz , bei nem Powerlimit von 110% wovon aber nur 90% genutzt werden.

Schlecht ist es ja nicht das die soch hoch boosten, wobei es auch egal ist, da das fiepen ja schon bei weniger Mhz einsetzt. Nur vll ist ja irgendwas anderes an der
Spannung bei den Karten anders, was als resultat aber auch das fiepen auslöst. Keine ahnung ist vll auch totaler schwachsinn. Aber irgendwas muss es ja mit der
Taktung zutun haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, bei meiner ist zumindest kein Fiepen. 
Aber kann auch Glück sein. Scheinen ja doch ein paar mehr Leute von betroffen zu sein.



ingush_zaur schrieb:


> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hast du die?


Jap, die anderen bzw der TE übrigens auch.


----------



## Malc0m (30. September 2014)

@krankyphobious: teste bei dir mal bitte Powerlimit 75 , 60 und 50  Bei mir ist bei 60 das fiepen nurnoch sehr leise da und wird fast von den Lüftern übertöhnt.

Schon komisch, und selbst bei Powerlimit 60 taktet die Karte noch bei mir mit knappen 1200mhz Oo


----------



## krankyphobious (30. September 2014)

Habe nun auch das Fiepen bei Watch Dogs aufgenommen und hier hochgeladen:
FreakShare - Easy One-Click File Hosting

Ist mit einem Abstand von ~15cm aufgenommen worden im offenen Case.
(Ab Minute 1:45 wurde Vsync eingeschaltet, davor lief es mit ~100 fps).

EDIT: Bitte die Lautsprecher aufdrehen, dann hört man es viel besser


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> @krankyphobious: teste bei dir mal bitte Powerlimit 75 , 60 und 50  Bei mir ist bei 60 das fiepen nurnoch sehr leise da und wird fast von den Lüftern übertöhnt.
> 
> Schon komisch, und selbst bei Powerlimit 60 taktet die Karte noch bei mir mit knappen 1200mhz Oo


 

Habe ich heute schon gemacht, aber ich kanns ja nochmal versuchen


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Gerade getestet: Watch Dogs, Power Target 60, ~1200Mhz 
Mit Power Target habe ich im Startbildschirm ca. 500 - 800Mhz Takt und da hört man überhaupt nichts mehr! Ohne diese Einstellung hört man es ganz deutlich heraus (siehe Soundfile, das ich gerade hochgeladen habe).
Bei ~1200Mhz hört man die Lüfter schon drehen, aber das Fiepen übertönt deutlich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe nun auch das Fiepen bei Watch Dogs aufgenommen und hier hochgeladen:
> FreakShare - Easy One-Click File Hosting
> 
> Ist mit einem Abstand von ~15cm aufgenommen worden im offenen Case.
> ...



Das ist ja echt extrem bei dir. 
@Malc0m Ist das bei dir etwa genauso laut gewesen? O.o

Hab jetzt mal probeweise über 400 fps erzeugt und da war auch nichts gewesen.
Einzig wenn ich mit dem ATI Tool 4000 fps erzeuge, habe ich Spulenfiepen. Aber das sollte denke ich normal sein.


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Der maximale Takt den ich auf Standard habe sind 1367 Mhz, gerade gemessen bei Watch Dogs, da lief er konstant mit diesem Takt, da ist das Fiepen wirklich Extrem nervig (70 fps rum). 
Schlimmer wie Tinnitus


----------



## ile (1. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Der maximale Takt den ich auf Standard habe sind 1367 Mhz, gerade gemessen bei Watch Dogs, da lief er konstant mit diesem Takt, da ist das Fiepen wirklich Extrem nervig (70 fps rum).
> Schlimmer wie Tinnitus


Ganz klar: Austausch! So was würde ich nicht behalten, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Fox2010 (1. Oktober 2014)

Krass das hört sich ja an als würde die aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, da brauch man nix aufdrehen bei dem Soundfile 
Pack die Karte ein und ab zurück mit.

Wette das alle Karten bei den tests die schon gemacht und geschrieben wurden die Karten schön aussortiert waren vom Hersteller. Da sollte man mal nachlegen und die Hersteller konfrontieren, da brauch auch keiner kommen mit sowas ist extrem selten. Die pfeift ja so schlimm wie die Gigabyte im Youtubevideo, das ist nicht nur ein fiepen das ist auch ein kratzen und ne vergewaltigung für die Ohren.

Sowas geht echt nicht das ist gebraucht nicht mal für die hälfte verkaufbar, direkt eintüten und dahin wo sie gekauft wurde.


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade in 3DMark "Firestrike" durchlaufen lassen, einmal mit und ohne Boost.
Ohne Boost komme ich auf konstante 1114Mhz, die MSI sollte doch 1140Mhz takten laut den offiziellen Daten, also um genau zu sein habe ich 26Mhz weniger Takt wie versprochen 

UND nun das wirklich Kuriose: Mit dem Boost-Takt erreiche ich durchgehend konstante *1367Mhz 
*Die sollte doch aber nur auf 1278Mhz hoch gehen, und nicht gleich auf über ~90Mhz als angegeben.

Noch was Kurioses: Der Standard Takt entspricht exakt dem des ASUS STRIX und der Boost-Takt exakt dem des EVGA FTW (der mit dem höchsten Takt)!


​


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe gerade in 3DMark "Firestrike" durchlaufen lassen, einmal mit und ohne Boost.
> Ohne Boost komme ich auf konstante 1114Mhz, die MSI sollte doch 1140Mhz takten laut den offiziellen Daten, also um genau zu sein habe ich 26Mhz weniger Takt wie versprochen
> 
> UND nun das wirklich Kuriose: Mit dem Boost-Takt erreiche ich durchgehend konstante *1367Mhz
> ...


 
War doch genauso baff gewesen.
Ich erreiche z.B. 1358 Mhz.


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute auch meine MSI GTX 970 bekommen und habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Knistern. Allerdings mir den Unterschied dass sie auch bei 50% Powertarget und einem Takt von knapp über 900 MHz immer noch knistert, allerdings etwas leiser. Ich habe heute auch gleich eine RMA-Anfrage ab den Händler geschickt. Immerhin werden die Karten als leise beworben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Finds´schon verwunderlich, das hier so viele Probleme mit den Karten haben. 

Hab´s nochmal grad getestet. 
Ab 1000 fps fängt es erst an ganz leise zu fiepen und ab 4000 fps hab ich dann das bekannte Spulenfiepen. 
Unter 1000 fps alle so wie es sein soll. Das war aber bei meinen älteren Karten nicht anders gewesen. ^^

Am knistern ist bei mir zumindest nichts...
Ab wie viel fps geht das denn bei euch schon los?


----------



## XaeroX (1. Oktober 2014)

Knistern?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Den Soundfile werde ich mir nach der Arbeit mal anhörn, hier ist das schlecht 

@Majinvegeta20: Da scheinst du echt eine normale Karte erwischt zu haben, das bei 1000fps Geräusche kommen ist quasi bei jeder karte und somit normal.

@XaeroX: Ja knistern, nicht das normale fiepen wie man es vll von früheren Karten kennt. Das fiepen tritt erst bei höheren fps auf, unter 100fps ist es eher ein knistern.
              Wobei das knistern nur bei meiner 1. MSI war, die 2. jetzt hat eher durchgehend ein fiepen was leiser oder lauter wird.

Das der Boost-Takt höher als angegeben ist ist nicht ungewöhnlich, der angegebene Boost ist ja sozusagen nur ein Wert den der Hersteller angibt, das die Karte diesen auch mindestens schaft.

Ich teste die Geräuschbildung, anfangs immer mit Diablo3, da kann man mit dem Framelimiter gut "rumspielen".
Bei beiden MSI die ich hatte, war bei normaler 100% Powerlimit und OC Modus Sowie Gaming Modus, schon ab 30fps Geräuschbildung auf der Karte. Nicht laut aber sie waren da.
Bei Vsync 60Hz (60fps) war es bei der 1. MSI schon wahrnehmbar wenn man genau hinhört. Die 2. MSI jetzt ist etwas besser was dies angeht.
Dann hab ich bei BF4 die Karten immer getestet, wo der GPU ja schön arbeiten muss (2560x1440). 1. MSI Karte lautes warnehmbares fiepen/knistern aus dem Tower ( fps zwischen 85-130) => mit Boxen kein spielspaß...
Bei der 2. MSI hatte ich gedacht ich habs mit Powertarget auf 75% beschränken in den Griff bekommen... ja Diablo3 schien es so, doch bei BF4 trat der gleiche Mist wieder auf zwar etwas leiser aber aufjedenfall störend. Dann hab ich bei BF4 gestern nochmal mit dem Powertarget rumgespielt. so ab 60% wird es auch bei BF4 "leiser" so das es nichtmehr als extrem störend wargenommen wird, sondern sich mit dem Lüftern
irgendwie vermischt ( nix hochdrehendes alles Lüfter die bei 800-900u/min laufen ). Die Bilder gehen durch die Powerlimit Limitierung aber schon gut runter, hatte da dann nurnoch geschätzte 65-100fps was ja alles
nicht der sinn der Sache ist.

Hab mir gestern abend noch ne 3. MSI bestellt, die aber wohl erst nächste Woche bzw eventl Samstag kommt. Wenn dort wieder das Problem ist bin ich echt am überlegen was ich mache...


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

XaeroX schrieb:


> Knistern?


Es ist kein klassisches Spulenfiepen, dass kommt wie gewohnt bei sehr hohen fps. Das Knistern klingt ein wenig so als ob es irgendwo Spannungsüberspringe/-durchschläge gibt, wie z.B. wenn ich einen Stecker aus der Steckdose ziehe.
Ich dachte erst mein Netzteil ist kaputt, so klingt das.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Finds´schon verwunderlich, das hier so viele Probleme mit den Karten haben.
> 
> Hab´s nochmal grad getestet.
> Ab 1000 fps fängt es erst an ganz leise zu fiepen und ab 4000 fps hab ich dann das bekannte Spulenfiepen.
> ...



 Das Knistern ist auch bei geringen fps da und wirkt mit geringerem Takt (= weniger Verbrauch) leiser.



Zur Vollständigkeithalber noch die Seriennummer: 14090250xx


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Oh mann, ist ja richtig blöd dass das so bei einigen läuft. 
Zumal es kann ja nicht sein das man sich gar schon eine 3. Karte! bestellen muss. 

Hier noch einmal meine Seriennr, falls es hilft: 
Seriennr. 14090719xx


----------



## Vincent1985 (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Finds´schon verwunderlich, das hier so viele Probleme mit den Karten haben.
> 
> Hab´s nochmal grad getestet.
> Ab 1000 fps fängt es erst an ganz leise zu fiepen und ab 4000 fps hab ich dann das bekannte Spulenfiepen.
> ...



Bei mir begann das "Knistern" sobald eine 3D-Anwendung startete. Völlig egal welche FPS oder welches Programm.

Hoffe dass die neue Karte nachher in der Packstation liegt.

Sollte das gleiche Problem erneut bestehen, weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2014)

hm, echt bitter. Bisher habe ich nur positives zu der MSI gelesen :/


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal meine Seriennr, falls es hilft:
> Seriennr. 14090719xx


 
Interessant:  keine 2xxxx Produktions sondern eine 7xxxx Reihe. Meine haben 24xxx und 25xxx und beide Fiepen.

Noctua auch 25xxx mit fiepen  und krankyphobious 24xxx auch fiepen

@Nazzy: So ist die Karte auch top wenn nicht dieses extrem störende Fiepen wäre.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, ist schon recht auffällig. 
Müsste man noch die anderen befragen, ob´s dort genauso zutrifft und das dann mal als News veröffentlichen.


----------



## Nazzy (1. Oktober 2014)

ja, aber hilft ja nix, wenn sie fiept


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab im Hardwareluxx Forum nun mal alle mit ner MSI 970 angeschrieben und nach den SN gefragt , vll läst sich ja echt da druch was her raus finden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Gib dann mal bitte hier bescheid, falls sich etwas herausstellen sollte.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich wobei da eine breite Masse an leuten ja meint das es ja normal ist und sich nur silentfreaks darüber aufregen und es eh nur eine Handvoll leute betrifft.


----------



## JeanLegi (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

 danke mal für euren Erfahrungsaustausch. Wollte mir eigentlich zwei MSI gönnen, aber ich warte nun mal ab.
 Vor allem was ihr noch alles zusammen getragen bekommt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Mach ich wobei da eine breite Masse an leuten ja meint das es ja normal ist und sich nur silentfreaks darüber aufregen und es eh nur eine Handvoll leute betrifft.


 
OK. 

Wobei ich alles andere als finde, dass das normal sein soll.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Pietar ausm Hardwareluxx Forum:  SN 250xx  und wie überraschend... Fiepen


----------



## Rote_Orange (1. Oktober 2014)

Ihr macht mich fertig^^
Hab mir die MSI 970 am Montag bestellt und war voller Vorfreude! Dann bin ich durch Zufall auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen und die Freude war dahin.
Ich hab mich jetzt auch extra angemeldet deswegen. 

Die Grafikkarte kam allerdings noch nicht. Sobald sich das ändert werde ich mich nochmal melden und ein Feedback geben. Meine kommt von Mindfactory. Da hat sich noch keiner beschwert!
Zurücksenden darf ich sie auch wenn sie das fiepen/rasseln anfängt, wurde mir in der Supporthotline zugesichert. Na dann heißt es jetzt Daumendrücken!

Wenn man danach sucht wird man ganz paranoid. Da scheint es ja echt gefühlt jede 2te zu erwischen!


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

Der MSI-Support meinte es liegt nicht an der Karte. Ich hab ihn in einer zweiten Mail auf diesen Thread verwiesen und auch die Thematik mit der Seriennummer (dass es wohl nur bestimmte betrifft) angesprochen.
Caseking hat mir heute die RMA-Daten geschickt und heute bzw. morgen geht die Karte dann zurück. Vielleicht ist der Fehler in der neuen Charge dann nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

So die nächsten Seriennummern.

Detti aus dem Hardwareluxx Forum:  285xx und kein fiepen

Also grenzen wir das Fiepen bisher auf 25xxx und 24xxx ein.


Naja da macht es sich der MSI Support ja einfach, woran soll es den sonst bitte liegen. Ist ja nicht so das dieses Fiepen / Knistern nur vereinzelnd auftritt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Also anscheinend wohl doch "bloß" die erste Charge.


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Dann werde ich mal die Karte wieder zurück zu hardwareversand senden (RMA) und hoffe die neue kommt noch diesen Samstag an


----------



## Ratttray (1. Oktober 2014)

Hoffe ich bekomme meine bald, wobei mir der Thread echt Sorgen macht. Habe schon vor einer Woche bestellt, hoffe von der neuen Lieferung an HWV geht auch eine an mich 

@Malcom: Danke für deine Detektivarbeit und sammeln der SerienNr. 

Update: Nun ist die Graka bei HWV lieferbar (und auch eine für mich reserviert) aber die Lieferung scheitert noch an der SSD


----------



## Fox2010 (1. Oktober 2014)

Denke nicht das man das auf die Seriennummer beziehen kann zudem weiß auch keiner von euch ob MSi die Karte in verscheidenen Produktionsstätten fertigen lässt oder verschiedenen ländern etc, intel macht das auch so. Denke das Problem kann jede betroffen ob Seriennummer 5xxx oder 24xxx bei dem einen Fiepts bei dem einen nicht bei dem anderen fiepen alle 3 das ist zufall und Pech oder glück wenn sie es nicht hat.

Ihr solltet auch bedenken das die Galax auch fiept, anderer Hersteller,´´ die wird ja nicht im MSi werk gebaut, was ist mit der Gigabyte bisher selten und nur mal bei Youtube gesehen das sie fiept, ist auch nicht MSI und hat ein anderes PCP anderen Kühler. 
Das Problem könnte wohl eher irgendwelche Bauteile betreffen wo von irgend ner Firma hergestellt werden und bei den Karten verbaut werden. (Spekulier ich mal)

Natürlich könnte MSI von dem Problem wissen und eine neue Charge haben die rausgeht wo es seltener Karten gibt wo das haben oder es zumiest behoben ist, wissen wird das aber noch keiner alles andere ist reine Spekulation. Das Problem betrifft mehr oder weniger alle oder fast alle Kartenhersteller, die Karten wo am meisten gekfaut werden bei dennen wird es auch dahingehend die meisten Berichte geben was folglich absolut logisch ist.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss das es nur eine Vermutung ist, und die bezieht sich auch nur darauf das die Seriennummer eine Nummerische Reihenfolge der Produktion ist. Und das würde dann eventl darauf hinweisen, das in diesem Zeitraum wie du schon sagst Bauteile verwendet wurden die zu diesen Fehler tendieren. Kann ja auch nur eine Charge von Transformatoren sein die anfänglich bei allen Herstellern eingekauft wurden.
Ist alles nur eine Vermutung, aber kostet ja nix dieser Vermutung nachzugehn und ein paar Nummern zusammenzutragen.
Wenn es stimmen sollte wäre es zumindestens beim Kauf schon vorher abzusehen, da die SN auf der Verpackung ja ersichtlich ist.


Edit:  Okay hab nun auch eine 28xxx  und 71xxx als SN genannt bekommen die auch Fiepen. => kann man der Seriennummer Theorie wohl nicht nachgehen , schade


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ist aber halt doch schon, zumindest hier im MSI Fall, recht auffällig was die Seriennr. betrifft. 


Edit: 
Hmm, also ist weiteres Rätselraten angesagt. Mal schauen ob PCGH diesbezüglich eine News verfasst.


----------



## Fox2010 (1. Oktober 2014)

Da müssten sich denk ich noch mehr Leute melden bevor da ein Artikel wo verfasst wird man will ja keinem Hersteller oder der 970er Serie bzw. Nvidia schaden.

Denke es wäre am besten wenn man den Thread verallgemeinert und sich alle Kartenbesitzer der 970er Serie hier einfinden nicht nur die MSi besitzer und auch leute die nur still mit lesen, auch Leute die nicht angemeldet sind bisher wo das Problem auch haben oder hatten. 
Je mehr Leute sich melden je größer wäre das Problem einzuschätzen, dann würde da auch ein gewisser druck entstehen solche Fehler zu beheben wobei der durch die Masse an rückläufern wohl schon durch die Händler sicher gegeben ist wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Kann den Thread Titel leider nicht mehr ändern, aber im Prinzip hast du recht. Im Hardwareluxx Forum gibt es auch schon eine Liste von leuten die sich gemeldet haben über alle Hersteller und da ist es ca 50% die fiepen haben.
Aber leider melden sich ja eher immer die die den fehler haben bzw ihn wahrnehmen als diejenigen die ein fehlerfreie karte haben.

Aber auch wenn man die ganzen Bewertungen online mal durchließt findet sich sehr oft das Spulenfiepen als dicken Kritik Punkt quer über alle Hersteller.


----------



## Fox2010 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hoffe mal das du noch eine Fehlerfreie bekommst nach den ganzen Karten. Ansonsten würd ich dir mal zu ner GTX 780 raten da Preislich wesentlich billiger und auch nicht viel Langsamer.

Meine ASUS GTX780 soll noch die Woche ankommen mal hoffen das bei der alles IO ist und dort kein fiepen ist unter 1000FPS.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Hatte eine MSI GTX780 die ich noch zu einem Top-Preis los geworden bin.
Bin auch nicht wegen dem minimalen Leistungsgewinn umgestiegen sondern eher wegen der neueren Technik und dem geringeren Verbrauch.
War fast ein 1zu1 Tausch bei mir.

Wenn die 3. MSI auch den Fehler hat, warte ich glaube ich oder Probier mal eine Asus aus.

Alles jedenfalls sehr ärgerlich


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Das ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich. Meine ist schon verpackt und geht Retour, hoffe ich kann noch dieses Wochenende mit einer neuen MSI rechnen.
Wenn die auch die gleichen Folter-Geräusche produziert, dann beschweren wir uns alle bei MSI persönlich, da ist ja dann was gewaltig faul


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Also bei meiner "älteren" Asus STRIX hatte ich zumindest auch keine Probleme gehabt.
Dann versucht mal eher die. Kühler ist ja nahezu fast der Selbe. ^^

BTW...gibt es nu eigentlich ein Game zur GTX 970/980???
Die anderen bekommen ja alle gerade Borderlands The Prequel. O.o


----------



## Pumpi (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte ja eine Palit Jetstream, wie im Launch GTX 979/980 Thread erwähnt, die auch wegen Spulenfiepen/bruzzeln retour gegangen ist. Nun warte ich auf eine ASUS Strix (insgesamt 10 Tage  ).

Wenn die auch nix ist dann war es das mit GTX 9xx. Hatte schon überlegt eine 780Ti im Abverkauf zu nehmen, aber ne, dann lieber keine....

Es könnte sein, das wie im Luxx spekuliert, es mit dem neuen extrem regelnden Boost zu tun hat (extreme Spannungsschschwankungen). Es könnte aber auch sein das die Spulen von einem Verkäufer erworben worden sind, der Mist produziert hat und leider viele Hersteller beliefert. So viele Firmen werden vermutlich nicht Grakaspulen produzieren.

Nun haben wir ein : *Spulengate*


----------



## Fox2010 (1. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell gibts noch kein Game dazu, daher ist die GTX780 auch so ein Preishit. Wenn du das Game eh gekauft hättest würde dich die GTX780 grade mal 244,xxEuro Kosten  (wenn du es abziehst),, wenn du es verkaufst billig 254,xxEuro für die Karte.
Daher hab ich auch die 780 genommen sogesehen ist die 100Euro billiger und die 970 hat mir zu viele Probleme, daher hatte ich auch storniert.

Also ich hätte die 780 nicht getauscht so viel Strom spart man auch nicht die nuckeln auch Oced mehr als 160Watt und bei den neuen Games die erscheinen bringt DS auch wenig da es zuviel Ram frisst und zuviel leistung verbraucht und fals das für die alten noch im Treiber kommt wäre der vorteil auch dahin.
Nun ist es aber zu spät aber spätestens bei Karte nummer 3 oder 4 würd ich mir mal gedanken machen ob das ganze getausche noch einen Sinn macht.


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner "älteren" Asus STRIX hatte ich zumindest auch keine Probleme gehabt.
> Dann versucht mal eher die. Kühler ist ja nahezu fast der Selbe. ^^


Ich hatte ja erst versucht die Asus zu bekommen. Die war dann aber plötzlich ausverkauft und die Nachlieferung hat sich auf den 8.10. verschoben. Da bin ich dann auf die MSI umgeschwungen, da diese in den Tests ja auch ganz gut weg kam und viele User MSI gelobt hatten. Und jetzt dauernd hin- und her zu wechseln ist eigentlich nicht so meins.
Seit meiner letzten Mail stellt sich MSI mal wieder stumm. Da werde ich die Tage nochmal per Telefon nachfragen was sie denn jetzt gedenken zu tun.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja eine Palit Jetstream, wie im Launch GTX 979/980 Thread erwähnt, die auch wegen Spulenfiepen/bruzzeln retour gegangen ist. Nun warte ich auf eine ASUS Strix (insgesamt 10 Tage  ).
> 
> Wenn die auch nix ist dann war es das mit GTX 9xx. Hatte schon überlegt eine 780Ti im Abverkauf zu nehmen, aber ne, dann lieber keine....
> 
> ...


 
Denke es wir eher letzteres sein. Denn es gibt ja auch viele, die das Problem nicht haben. 


@Noctua 
Ich hatte die mir letzten Mittwoch Abend noch fix gekauft gehabt. Die war bei auf Mindfactory auf einmal den ganzen Tag, glaub bis zum Donnerstag gar verfügbar gewesen.

Das mit der MSI war wie gesagt einfach nur nochmal Glück. Meinen Bruder hatt´s jedenfalls gefreut.


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> @Noctua
> Ich hatte die mir letzten Mittwoch Abend noch fix gekauft gehabt. Die war bei auf Mindfactory auf einmal den ganzen Tag, glaub bis zum Donnerstag gar verfügbar gewesen.


Da war meine Karte mit der falschen Adresse schon auf dem Weg. Das ist ja das ärgerliche. Erst war die Asus plötzlich ausverkauft mit dem späten Nachlieferdatum, dann ging die MSI erst an die falsche Adresse inkl. Rücksendung und dann hat sie das Problem. Habe gerade nochmal mit Caseking telefoniert, dort kommen erst am 8.10. neue Karten. Aber sie sehen das als Reklamation an und ich kann auch die Austauschkarte zurückschicken, falls diese ebenfalls das ÜProblem hat.


----------



## Biernot (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
mein hat die Endnummer 38XXX  die ist absolut leise da hört man nie was von solchen Geräuschen !!!


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Das es was mit dem Boost zutun hat bzw der daraus resultierenden hohen Mhz zahl im GPU hab ich auch schon festgestellt.
Das Fiepen tritt ja erst auf wenn die Karte über 1150-1200Mhz Boosten kann bzw wird ab da immer lauter.
Wenn ich meine Karte via Powerlimit auf 60-70% beschränke ist das Fiepen nahezu nicht störend, nur boostet sie dann nurnoch in den besagtem bereich.
Andersrum wird das Fiepen stärker und lauter wenn man die Karte Manuell nochmal richtung 1500Mhz übertaktet.

Das ist denke ich auch der Grund wieso viele "referenz" Model Karten ohne OC keine Probleme machen. Da das die Wandler und Spulen noch gut verarbeiten können.

Und im Vergleich zu den 780iger Modellen kann man ja auch den GPU Takt herranziehen. Und diese Takteten ja grademal etwas über 1000Mhz im Boost von Werk aus.

Oh eine neue Seriennummer-Charge 38xxx hatten wir noch garnicht.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts noch kein Game dazu, daher ist die GTX780 auch so ein Preishit. Wenn du das Game eh gekauft hättest würde dich die GTX780 grade mal 244,xxEuro Kosten  (wenn du es abziehst),, wenn du es verkaufst billig 254,xxEuro für die Karte.
> Daher hab ich auch die 780 genommen sogesehen ist die 100Euro billiger und die 970 hat mir zu viele Probleme, daher hatte ich auch storniert.
> 
> Also ich hätte die 780 nicht getauscht so viel Strom spart man auch nicht die nuckeln auch Oced mehr als 160Watt und bei den neuen Games die erscheinen bringt DS auch wenig da es zuviel Ram frisst und zuviel leistung verbraucht und fals das für die alten noch im Treiber kommt wäre der vorteil auch dahin.
> Nun ist es aber zu spät aber spätestens bei Karte nummer 3 oder 4 würd ich mir mal gedanken machen ob das ganze getausche noch einen Sinn macht.


 

Ja im nachhinein ist man schlauer.. Wobei meine MSI GTX auch nicht ganz "leise" war aber erst richtung 200fps es anfing.

Hätte ja nicht gedacht das es so ein Chaos mit den Karten gibt bzw ich so ein Pech habe. Sonst hätte glaube ich jeder für 35€ mehr den Sprung von gtx780 auf gtx970 gemacht wenn er die möglichkeit gehabt hätte.


----------



## Biernot (1. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Das es was mit dem Boost zutun hat bzw der daraus resultierenden hohen Mhz zahl im GPU hab ich auch schon festgestellt.
> Das Fiepen tritt ja erst auf wenn die Karte über 1150-1200Mhz Boosten kann bzw wird ab da immer lauter.
> Wenn ich meine Karte via Powerlimit auf 60-70% beschränke ist das Fiepen nahezu nicht störend, nur boostet sie dann nurnoch in den besagtem bereich.
> Andersrum wird das Fiepen stärker und lauter wenn man die Karte Manuell nochmal richtung 1500Mhz übertaktet.
> ...



erstellt ihr eine Liste ?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Biernot schrieb:


> erstellt ihr eine Liste ?



Die Theorie mit der SN ist eigentlich schon wiederlegt.

Bisher hatten wir:

71xxx  1x Fiepen 1x Okay
38xxx  1x Okay
28xxx  1x Fiepen 1x Okay
25xxx  2x Fiepen
24xxx  2x Fiepen

Vermutung war ja das es an der 24/25 Charge lag das dort eventl nicht so gute Kleinteile verbaut wurden.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal was positives: 

MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970 am Werk und kein Spulenfiepen zu hören. Powerlimit auf 70% gestellt und auf 1350 Mhz übertaktet. Selbst bei über 450 FPS kein Spulenfiepen zu hören. Als Netzteil verwende ich das BQ E10 500W


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> Hier mal was positives:
> 
> MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970 am Werk und kein Spulenfiepen zu hören. Powerlimit auf 70% gestellt und auf 1350 Mhz übertaktet. Selbst bei über 450 FPS kein Spulenfiepen zu hören. Als Netzteil verwende ich das BQ E10 500W



Glückwunsch! 
kannst du mal die letzten Zahlen deiner Seriennummer bitte durchgeben  XX _ _ XXX  Zahl 4 und 5 sind nur wichtig.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

Bin wohl zu doof, die Seriennummer ist doch die Zahl hinter S/N oder ? und das sieht bei mir so aus xxx-xxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx und welche zahl genau benötigst du nun ?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> Bin wohl zu doof, die Seriennummer ist doch die Zahl hinter S/N oder ? und das sieht bei mir so aus xxx-xxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx und welche zahl genau benötigst du nun ?




xxx-xxx-xxxxxxxxxXXxxx


Die mit dem Großen X  die letzten 5 Sollten sich aktuell bei allen Modellen nur unterscheiden.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok das wäre dann 24


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Okay , damit ist dann endgültig die Theorie mit der SN wiederlegt. Danke trotzdem ^^


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Denke auch dass es mit der Spannung zu tun hat, wenn der Boost ansetzt, war auch mein Gedanke gestern. Denn wenn die Spannung nicht so ganz reinhaut dann kann ich mir des schon vorstellen das diese Geräusche auftreten, 
ist aber nur ne Vermutung 
Meine war ja, wie gesagt, im Standardtakt 26Mhz unter den Angaben und beim Boost 89 Mhz darüber.

Habe nun vorhin das Paket der DHL übergeben und hoffe SEHR das die neue diese Probleme nicht hat. 
Weil nochmal zurück schicken wäre ja wirklich doof :/

EDIT: Ich wünschte, es gebe die GTX 970 im Referenz Design mit dem Titan Kühler wie bei der GTX 980/780.
Möglichst im Original-Takt (übertakten kann man ja ganz easy selbst).
Der Kühler soll ja wirklich leise sein, sieht obendrein sehr wertig und schön aus, und die ganze warme Luft die entsteht, wird ja zum großen Teil direkt nach draußen befördert.
Diese werden im Nvidia Werk gefertigt, soweit ich weiß. Die mit der Plastik-Abdeckung sollen ja um einiges schlechter sein in jeder Disziplin, deswegen kommen die nicht in Frage.

Geht es noch jemanden wie mir oder stehe ich alleine mit meinem Wunsch da?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab meine jetzt mal Powerlimit 70 Eingestellt und +80Mhz GPU und 100Mhz Ram übertaktet. Frames sind jetzt bei BF4 nichtmehr so hoch und taktet auch nurnoch im boost etwas um die 1100-1200Mhz , aber es ist ertragbar vom Fiepen.
Es ist leise da aber nicht so laut das es jetzt stören würde. 
Aber ist ja nicht sinn der Sache die Karten so zu Beschneiden nur damit man keine Electro-Disko hat. :-/


Edit: Weiss nicht, schick und wertig sehen die Referenz Kühler aus, aber mir sind dies einfach zu Laut mit dem einem Rotations-kühler.


----------



## Vincent1985 (1. Oktober 2014)

So, habe meine MSI gerade bekommen. Das "Fiepen" bzw. "Knistern" ist zwar vorhanden, aber in einer sehr abgeschwächten Form.

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot von BF4 mit Riva-Tuner-Display hochgeladen.

Während dem Spielen war der Prodigy auf und stand rechts neben mir auf dem Boden.

Ich konnte das knistern ganz leicht wahrnehmen, es war eher wie ein leises Summen.

Ich denke dass ich die Karte in der Form behalten werde 

Hier noch die Seriennummer: xxx-xxx-xxxxxxxxx25xxx

EDIT:

Habe gerade noch Dead Space 3 ausprobiert. Im Spiel gehen nicht mal die Lüfter an, da die Temperatur die 60°C nicht überschreitet


----------



## haii91 (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Mühe würde ich mir gar nicht machen. Tausch die um und kauf eine Strix . Laut PCGH Magazin ist die viel leiser unter last als die MSI.


----------



## LePetit (1. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Die Mühe würde ich mir gar nicht machen. Tausch die um und kauf eine Strix . Laut PCGH Magazin ist die viel leiser unter last als die MSI.


 
Was meinst du mit "leiser" und auf welchen Bericht beziehst du dich ? 
Die Lautstärke ist hier ja nicht das Problem die MSI ist ja leise, nur leider fiept/knistert  sie.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> So, habe meine MSI gerade bekommen. Das "Fiepen" bzw. "Knistern" ist zwar vorhanden, aber in einer sehr abgeschwächten Form.
> 
> Ich habe mal einen Screenshot von BF4 mit Riva-Tuner-Display hochgeladen.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! 
auf wieviel geht bei dir das Powerlimit wenn du spielst? bzw wiehoch ist es eingestellt?

Also ist es echt reinste glückssache


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Oktober 2014)

Gerade meine alte GTX 560 Ti angeschmissen. 
Spiel: The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.
Auch bei über 170 fps höre ich nur ein leises surren/fiepen, was aber immer einen konstant gleichen Ton erzeugt und überhaupt nicht stört, in keiner Weise!
Beim MSI höre ich noch jederzeit zusätzlich und deutlich ein knistern heraus und der Ton änderte sich drastisch  wenn man sich im Spiel z.B. mit der Maus umsah.

Linustechtips hatte mal diesbzgl. ein Video hochgeladen, da kann man sich ein Bild davon machen. 
#Den Link suche ich mal heraus...

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP73edpQwgc*


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Tausch die um und kauf eine Strix . Laut PCGH Magazin ist die viel leiser unter last als die MSI.


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Strix die bessere Wahl ist


----------



## haii91 (1. Oktober 2014)

LePetit schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "leiser" und auf welchen Bericht beziehst du dich ?
> Die Lautstärke ist hier ja nicht das Problem die MSI ist ja leise, nur leider fiept/knistert  sie.


 
Aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH 11/2014.
 Ja, deshalb würde ich das Fiepen auch nicht auf den Grund gehen, in Foren und auf Youtube  beschreibt  jeder dieses Problem mit den MSI Karten. 
Ich habe die Strix nur empfohlen, weil die vom Kühlkonzept genau das gleiche wie die MSI darstellt .


----------



## Vincent1985 (1. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> auf wieviel geht bei dir das Powerlimit wenn du spielst? bzw wiehoch ist es eingestellt?
> 
> Also ist es echt reinste glückssache



Alle Einstellungen wurden auf Standard belassen. Hier die Einstellungen in Afterburner.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Strix nur empfohlen, weil die vom Kühlkonzept genau das gleiche wie die MSI darstellt .


 
Also korrekt müsste es heisen das die MSI das gleiche wie die Asus nutzt und nicht andersrum. Da MSI das system ja wesentlich später hatte.


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Alle Einstellungen wurden auf Standard belassen. Hier die Einstellungen in Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Okay dabei ist meine richtig Laut bei BF und co


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

siehst du irgendwas auf dem screen? Ich sehe nix außer das standartbild.


----------



## LePetit (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ändert sich das fiepen nicht mal durch reduzierung der power. Ich werde wohl auf die Strix wechseln! Schade drum MSI...


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

LePetit schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auf die Strix wechseln! Schade drum MSI...


 
viel spaß beim warten auf die neuen karten. Zurzeit sind die alle nicht lieferbar und mit fast 1 Woche Wartezeit laut den Shops. Meine MSI geht zurück, hab grad erfahren das meine gtx 780 wieder funktioniert. Kannst sie ja haben dann wenn du eine magst ohne fipen. Ich warte auf die inno3d ichill version von der gtx 970.


----------



## NuvNuv (1. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH 11/2014.
> Ja, deshalb würde ich das Fiepen auch nicht auf den Grund gehen, in Foren und auf Youtube  beschreibt  jeder dieses Problem mit den MSI Karten.
> Ich habe die Strix nur empfohlen, weil die vom Kühlkonzept genau das gleiche wie die MSI darstellt .



in Foren und auf Youtube ist dieses Problem bei *allen* GTX 970 (und GTX 980) zu finden, inkl. Asus Strix.

Zu Asus leiser: Ich habe zwar nur die elektronische Version von PCGH 11/2014, aber was da zu den beiden steht, kann glaube ich so nicht stimmen.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dazu wenig sagen, da ich beide unter last nicht höre oO


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab seit heute auch ne Msi GTX 970 drin und ich hab Spulenfiepen erst bei weit über 200 fps...
Kumpel hat die selbe und garkein Spulenfiepen...


----------



## LePetit (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> viel spaß beim warten auf die neuen karten. Zurzeit sind die alle nicht lieferbar und mit fast 1 Woche Wartezeit laut den Shops. Meine MSI geht zurück, hab grad erfahren das meine gtx 780 wieder funktioniert. Kannst sie ja haben dann wenn du eine magst ohne fipen. Ich warte auf die inno3d ichill version von der gtx 970.


 
Du wartest auf die hier? 
Ich werde wohl warten müssen...die inno3D wäre auch Interessant.
Und ich bevorzuge die 970! Trotzdem danke! Aber wenn du sie unbedingt loswerden willst, bin ich immer offen für geschenke 



Sneeedlewoods schrieb:


> Hab seit heute auch ne Msi GTX 970 drin und ich hab Spulenfiepen erst bei weit über 200 fps...
> Kumpel hat die selbe und garkein Spulenfiepen...


 
Scheint also reine Glückssache zu sein...


----------



## MDJ (1. Oktober 2014)

Sneeedlewoods schrieb:


> Hab seit heute auch ne Msi GTX 970 drin und ich hab Spulenfiepen erst bei weit über 200 fps...
> Kumpel hat die selbe und garkein Spulenfiepen...



Könntest du die Karte von deinem Kumpel al bei dir einbauen und hören, ob sie bei dir auch keine Geräusche macht?
 Das selbe auch umgedreht bei deinem Kumpel. Wäre interessant wenn die Karte deines Kumpels bei dir plötzlich Geräusche macht..


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

@Malc0m: Ich konnte die Karte heute mal mit einem be quiet! E10-600W testen und auch dort tritt mit meiner Karte dieses Knistern auf. Klingt zum Teil wie ein schleifender Lüfter. Spulenfiepen hab ich unter normalen Betriebsbedingungen nicht, nur dieses extrem nervige Knistern, das allerdings auch schon bei 20fps.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

LePetit schrieb:


> Du wartest auf die hier?
> Ich werde wohl warten müssen...die inno3D wäre auch Interessant.
> Und ich bevorzuge die 970! Trotzdem danke! Aber wenn du sie unbedingt loswerden willst, bin ich immer offen für geschenke


 
ja genau auf die warte ich. Und das mit dem schenken ist kein Thema, ich schenke täglich mir absolut fremden leuten aus Foren sachen im Wert von über 300 €


----------



## NuvNuv (1. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> @Malc0m: Ich konnte die Karte heute mal mit einem be quiet! E10-600W testen und auch dort tritt mit meiner Karte dieses Knistern auf. Klingt zum Teil wie ein schleifender Lüfter. Spulenfiepen hab ich unter normalen Betriebsbedingungen nicht, nur dieses extrem nervige Knistern, das allerdings auch schon bei 20fps.


 
Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft das Duo MSI GTX970 + BQ E10 wäre knister- und fiepfrei


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft das Duo MSI GTX970 + BQ E10 wäre knister- und fiepfrei


 Nicht nur du


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> @Malc0m: Ich konnte die Karte heute mal mit einem be quiet! E10-600W testen und auch dort tritt mit meiner Karte dieses Knistern auf. Klingt zum Teil wie ein schleifender Lüfter. Spulenfiepen hab ich unter normalen Betriebsbedingungen nicht, nur dieses extrem nervige Knistern, das allerdings auch schon bei 20fps.


 
Danke für die Info, damit kann mal also auch sogut wie ausschließen das das Magische Netzteil wechseln wunder bewirkt und es tatsächlich zu 90% an der Karte liegt.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft das Duo MSI GTX970 + BQ E10 wäre knister- und fiepfrei


 
ich hab das bq e10 500w und die msi gtx 970 und kein fiepen  aber mal ne andere frage, schon jahrelang haben grafikkarten spulenfiepen und jahrelang ist es okay. Und jetzt bei der neuen 900 serie macht man son terz deswegen, wo liegt eigentlich das problem? Schickt sie halt zurück wenn ihr es nicht haben wollt.


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> ich hab das bq e10 500w und die msi gtx 970 und kein fiepen  aber mal ne andere frage, schon jahrelang haben grafikkarten spulenfiepen und jahrelang ist es okay. Und jetzt bei der neuen 900 serie macht man son terz deswegen, wo liegt eigentlich das problem? Schickt sie halt zurück wenn ihr es nicht haben wollt.


 Nix Spulenfiepen, aber dafür sehr lautes und störendes Knistern. Zumal ich bisher noch keine Karte mit Spulenfiepen hatte.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Nix Spulenfiepen, aber dafür sehr lautes und störendes Knistern.


 
nö auch kein knistern bei mir  Imernoch bq e10 500w


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> ich hab das bq e10 500w und die msi gtx 970 und kein fiepen  aber mal ne andere frage, schon jahrelang haben grafikkarten spulenfiepen und jahrelang ist es okay. Und jetzt bei der neuen 900 serie macht man son terz deswegen, wo liegt eigentlich das problem? Schickt sie halt zurück wenn ihr es nicht haben wollt.


 
Ja es ist bekannt, nur trat das fiepen bisher erst jenseits der 200fps auf wo es niemanden störte. doch jetzt ist es so das diese elektronischen fiep geräusche schon unter 60fps auftretten was ja wohl dann was anderes ist.


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (1. Oktober 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Könntest du die Karte von deinem Kumpel al bei dir einbauen und hören, ob sie bei dir auch keine Geräusche macht?
> Das selbe auch umgedreht bei deinem Kumpel. Wäre interessant wenn die Karte deines Kumpels bei dir plötzlich Geräusche macht..



so Kumpel war grad da mit seiner Msi 970...
Mysteriös sag ich euch !
Bei ihm fiept sie nicht, aber bei mir ab 250 Fps ~..
Also wie bei meinem Exemplar.
Ich hab das Dark power Netzteil und er son 30€ Xfx Chinaböller...
Hoffe hilft dir , hat mich meinen Mittwoch Abend gekostet :p

Aber über 250 fps interessierts mich so wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Damit sich die Leute hier nicht die Köppe bzgl. der Lautstärke der Strix und der der MSI Karte einschlagen.
Ich hatte beide Karten hier und die nehmen sich beide nichts, was die Lautstärke betrifft. 

Die MSI taktet dafür höher als die STRIX, schluckt dafür aber auch wieder etwas mehr. 


@Sneeedlewoods
Hier sind ja auch ein paar Leute (inkl. mir) unter uns wo überhaupt kein fiepsen, knistern etc. aufkommen. 

Bei mir geht es wenn ganz leise ab 1000 fps los und bei 4000 fps fängt das fiespen an.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Die MSI taktet dafür höher als die STRIX, schluckt dafür aber auch wieder etwas mehr.


 
Sicher was das betrifft? Ich hatte eine MSI mit ASCI 71% und ein Kumpel die Strix mit ASCI 73%. Ich hatte meine auf Powerlimit 70% und 1350 Mhz stabil und er hatte seine auf 1400 Mhz bei 70% Powerlimit, eine gab bei 1400 aber schon auf. Ich bn allerdings nicht so der OC Freak, ich kenn mich damit nicht so wirklich aus



Malc0m schrieb:


> nur trat das fiepen bisher erst jenseits der 200fps auf wo es niemanden störte. doch jetzt ist es so das diese elektronischen fiep geräusche schon unter 60fps auftretten was ja wohl dann was anderes ist.



naja man muss eventuell auch mal überlegen das die tests von MSI sicher nicht so weiträumig sind. Für die Fehlersuche ist der Kunde verantwortlich in der heutigen Zeit. Leider. Dazu kommt das sie diese im idle lüfter aus, ganz neu eingestellt haben. Bisher war das noch nie so bei einer karte, da kanns auch zu problemen kommen. Mich persöhnlich wundert es blos, das sich wirklich bei allen Herstellern über ein Fiepen beschwert wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> Sicher was das betrifft? Ich hatte eine MSI mit ASCI 71% und ein Kumpel die Strix mit ASCI 73%. Ich hatte meine auf Powerlimit 70% und 1350 Mhz stabil und er hatte seine auf 1400 Mhz bei 70% Powerlimit, eine gab bei 1400 aber schon auf. Ich bn allerdings nicht so der OC Freak, ich kenn mich damit nicht so wirklich aus


 
Ich sprach vom Werks Zustand, nicht zusätzliches manuelles OC. 

Denke nicht, das eine STRIX inkl Boost auf Werte zwischen 1350 und 1400 Mhz kommt. ^^


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom Werks Zustand, nicht zusätzliches manuelles OC.


 
achso du meinst die 20 oder 30 Mhz unterschied da, jo das ist natürlich schon was wert 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, das eine STRIX inkl Boost auf Werte zwischen 1350 und 1400 Mhz kommt. ^^


 
tut sie aber, mein Kumpel hatte sie auf 1400 Mhz. Auch wenn du das nicht denkst. Ich frag ihn mal ob er mir screens machen mag, dann zeig ich sie dir. Würde aber nicht drauf wetten das es was wird, also wirds ewig ein geheimnis für andere bleiben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> achso du meinst die 20 oder 30 Mhz unterschied da, jo das ist natürlich schon was wert
> 
> 
> 
> tut sie aber, mein Kumpel hatte sie auf 1400 Mhz. Auch wenn du das nicht denkst. Ich frag ihn mal ob er mir screens machen mag, dann zeig ich sie dir. Würde aber nicht drauf wetten das es was wird, also wirds ewig ein geheimnis für andere bleiben.


 
Ohne das er selbst dran hand angelegt hat?
Und das sind schon etwas mehr als 20 bzw. 30 Mhz.


----------



## Fuchsini (1. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ohne das er selbst dran hand angelegt hat?
> Und das sind schon etwas mehr als 20 bzw. 30 Mhz.


 
Ach jetzt hab ichs gepeilt, du meintest werks oc ohne hand anlegen. Ich sprach bei den 1400 Mhz von selbst hand anlegen. beim werks oc hast du natürlich recht, da ist die MSI von Haus aus höher getaktet. Aber soviel unterschied laut herstellerangaben ja auch nicht 

 Boost: 1253MHz bei der Asus und Boost: 1279MHz bei der MSI 

Sorry stand wohl auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja den Werks OC durch den OC-Modus meinte er.

zum Thema was die MSI können:  OC-Modus 1355Mhz , und hatte sie grad mal bis auf über 1500Mhz gestellt und Diablo3 lief noch. Aber ka wie Stabil die da weiterläuft. Powerlimit war da auch erst bei 92% Fiept dann nur leider schön ausm tower


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2014)

@Malc0m: Du hattest dir doch deine Karten bei Arlt gekauft gehabt? Wie sind die so drauf wenn es um die Rückgabe einer Karte wegen Spulenfiepen usw?


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja hatte ich, hab da gestern normal angerufen und gesagt das ich gern von meinem Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen würde. Und das ich wegen dem Rücksenden ein DHL-Reture Versandschein brauche.
War recht freundlich und kein Problem, und hätte ich auch via Mail einfach anfragen können. Hatte dann gefragt ob die schon häufiger die MSI als Retour haben, und erwähnte das meine Starkes Spulenfiepen
hat. Der Mann an der Hotline konnte den mangel verstehen und sagte selbst das es nicht normal ist, aber das bei der Karte noch nicht bekannt ist. Wuste aber was ich meine von früheren Grafikkarten Modellen.
Und bat mich auf das Rücksende Formular drauf zu schreiben das die Karte Spulenfiepen hat.
Hab dann das Rücksende Formular ausgefüllt, was ich in den Karton beigelegt hab wo man auch nochmal "wiederrufsrecht" ankreuzt. Verpackt und DHL Aufkleber den ich von ARLT per Mail ca 5min nach dem Telefonat bekommen
hab draufgemacht und heute zur Post gebracht. Nun warte ich mal ab wie schnell ich das Geld wieder bekomm. Sollte ja fix gehn da ich mit Paypal bezahlt hab.


----------



## Fuchsini (2. Oktober 2014)

Dauert 2 bis 3 Tage meist. Aber das warten auf die neue Karte wird lange dauern. Ist ja totaler Lieferengpass mal wieder.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab ja meine 2. MSI zZ zuhause und warte auf die 3. :-/  , die geht erst retour wenn die andere kommt. je nachdem vll schon Samstag oder Montag.

Aber gut zu wissen das das so fix geht mit der rückabwicklung


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Hab ja meine 2. MSI zZ zuhause und warte auf die 3. :-/  , die geht erst retour wenn die andere kommt. je nachdem vll schon Samstag oder Montag.
> 
> Aber gut zu wissen das das so fix geht mit der rückabwicklung


 
Ich hab ARLT auch mal angeschrieben wegen nem Umtausch oder Stellungnahme von MSI.

Die Karte ist zwar leiser wie das vorherige Modell und ich könnte auch damit leben, aber ich will irgendwie nicht.

Es widerstrebt mir eine Karte zu behalten die allem Anschein nach nicht in Ordnung ist und dennoch 350 € kostet.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Ich hab ARLT auch mal angeschrieben wegen nem Umtausch oder Stellungnahme von MSI.
> 
> Die Karte ist zwar leiser wie das vorherige Modell und ich könnte auch damit leben, aber ich will irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Es widerstrebt mir eine Karte zu behalten die allem Anschein nach nicht in Ordnung ist und dennoch 350 € kostet.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich, bin mal gespannt was du als info bekommst.
Hab meine Karte direkt Reture geschickt, da ich keine lust hab bei einem neuen Produkt mich auch noch Wochen Lang mit RMA rumzuärgern.
Dann doch mal vom 14Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und hoffe die nächste ist besser.


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe halt die Hoffnung, dass ARLT mir eine Karte sofort rausschicken könnte, da ich sonst wieder ohne Grafikkarte da stehe.

Aber ich denke das werden sie nicht machen.


Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das Fiepen durch einen Netzeiltausch der Vergangenheit angehört. Kann das sein?

Ich meine wenn ich jetzt nen 15 € Chinaböller verbaut hätte, könnte ich das sogar nachvollziehen.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe halt die Hoffnung, dass ARLT mir eine Karte sofort rausschicken könnte, da ich sonst wieder ohne Grafikkarte da stehe.
> 
> Aber ich denke das werden sie nicht machen.
> 
> ...


 
Deswegen hab ich mir immer direkt ne andere MSI noch woanders bestellt, als ich die neue hatte und sie gefiept hat.
Mir tun die Läden ja irgendwie selbst leid weil sie für das Manko Garnichts können 

Es kann besser werden bei einem anderen Netzteil, aber muss nicht zwingend. Das Lustige ist ja, das es bei einem Chinaböller Netzteil sogar nicht fiepen kann und bei einem Marken Netzteil macht es Geräusche 
Einfach totales Glücksspiel irgendwie


----------



## MDJ (2. Oktober 2014)

@ majinvegeta20:
Hattest du nicht eine ASUS Strix GTX970, die du deinem Bruder gegeben hast? War da was von Spulenfiepen zu hören?
(falls schonmal beantwortet, habs nicht gesehen)


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das Fiepen durch einen Netzeiltausch der Vergangenheit angehört. Kann das sein?


Zumindest nicht von einem Straight Power E7 480W auf ein E10 600W. Das konnte ich gestern testen. Daher ist meine Karte heute morgen auch zur Post gegangen.


----------



## virus190 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei welchen Spiel/Programm kann man das Spulenfiepen am Besten feststellen?

 Oder was nutzt ihr immer?


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir war das Programm/Spiel egal: FurMark, BF4, FireStrike... alles völlig Wurst.


----------



## LePetit (2. Oktober 2014)

virus190 schrieb:


> Bei welchen Spiel/Programm kann man das Spulenfiepen am Besten feststellen?  Oder was nutzt ihr immer?


Mir fällt es vorallem in menüs auf. Z.B. in Watchdogs im menü habe ich 500-600 fps und da merkt dann ganz deutlich wie sehr die karte fiept !


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, bin mal gespannt was du als info bekommst.
> Hab meine Karte direkt Reture geschickt, da ich keine lust hab bei einem neuen Produkt mich auch noch Wochen Lang mit RMA rumzuärgern.
> Dann doch mal vom 14Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und hoffe die nächste ist besser.



Hier die Antwprt von ARLT:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

wir können die Grafikkarte bei uns in der Serviceabteilung prüfen
lassen und gegebenenfalls zum Hersteller einschicken. Dieser entscheidet
dann das weitere vorgehen.



Für eventuelle Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit
zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_"Name entfernt"_

Webshop / Arlt - Team
Arlt Computer-Produkte GmbH


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

virus190 schrieb:


> Bei welchen Spiel/Programm kann man das Spulenfiepen am Besten feststellen?
> 
> Oder was nutzt ihr immer?


Ich nutze Heavenbench.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Hier die Antwprt von ARLT:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt weiss ich wieso ich direkt vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch mach, da können sie so eine Kaugummi Abwicklung "wir schauen mal..." nicht machen sondern müssen sie einfach zurück nehmen.


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich wieso ich direkt vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch mach, da können sie so eine Kaugummi Abwicklung "wir schauen mal..." nicht machen sondern müssen sie einfach zurück nehmen.


 
Sehe ich jetzt auch ein 

Nochmal ewig auf ne neue Karte von MSI warte ich nicht.

Ich überlege auf die Palit GTX 970 Jetstream oder die Gainward GTX 970 Phantom umzusteigen.

Da dürfte man ja auch nichts mit falsch machen.


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt auch ein
> 
> Nochmal ewig auf ne neue Karte von MSI warte ich nicht.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich will ne leise Karte haben. Und da kommen nach aktuellem Wissensstand nur die MSI oder Asus in Frage. Bei der MSI sollen am 8.10. bei den meisten Händlern neue Lieferungen kommen, bei der Asus gibt es zZ gar keine Termine.

Und zur oft vorgeschlagenen GTX 780: So günstig sind die leisen Custom-Modelle nun auch nicht (>300).


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Naja, ich will ne leise Karte haben. Und da kommen nach aktuellem Wissensstand nur die MSI oder Asus in Frage. Bei der MSI sollen am 8.10. bei den meisten Händlern neue Lieferungen kommen, bei der Asus gibt es zZ gar keine Termine.
> 
> Und zur oft vorgeschlagenen GTX 780: So günstig sind die leisen Custom-Modelle nun auch nicht (>300).



Ich hätte ja auch gern eine leise Karte. 

Nach diesem Test: Palit GeForce GTX 970 Jetstream review - Graphics Card Noise Levels müsste die Palit in der Liga der MSI spielen.

Ich werde sie mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja, laut Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland knistert die Karte auch. Was mich bisher stutzig macht: Das bzgl. des Knisterns scheinbar immer ein be quiet im Spiel ist. Könnt ihr das bestättigen?


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja hab auch ein BQ E9 480W

Aber hab auch schon von Knistern und Fiepen ohne BQ Netzteil gehört.


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, BeQuiet! Pure Power 530W L8 CM.

Muss man sich jetzt für eine neue Grafikkarte direkt ein neues Netzteil mitbestellen?


----------



## krankyphobious (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab ein Corsair wie gesagt, also kann es ned sein das die nur mit bequiet netzteilen fiept, wer kommt denn auf so was


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich mich geirrt. Ich dachte bisher gelesen zu haben, dass nur be quiet-NTs betroffen waren. Ich versuche nur irgendwie eine Lösung zu finden. Ich will jetzt nicht immer wochenlang auf eine Ersatzkarte waren, aber auch nicht jede verfügbare Karte kaufen und testen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Oktober 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> @ majinvegeta20:
> Hattest du nicht eine ASUS Strix GTX970, die du deinem Bruder gegeben hast? War da was von Spulenfiepen zu hören?
> (falls schonmal beantwortet, habs nicht gesehen)


 
Nope da auch nichts gewesen. Hab wohl irgendwie diesbezüglich Glück gehabt. 



Noctua schrieb:


> Naja, laut Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland knistert die Karte auch. Was mich bisher stutzig macht: Das bzgl. des Knisterns scheinbar immer ein be quiet im Spiel ist. Könnt ihr das bestättigen?



Ich hab ja auch ein BeQuiet, mein Bruder auch und da ist nichts.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Oktober 2014)

Alle Komponenten, die an dem Netzteil hängen im Zusammenhang mit dem Spulenfiepen stehen. Meist ist die Kombi Netzteil, Boad und VGA Schuld.


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gerade nochmal mit MSI telefoniert, da auf weitere Mails nicht mehr geantwortet wurde. Denen ist das Problem natürlich nicht bekannt und es liegt ganz bestimmt nicht an deren Karten 

Ich habe gestern für Tests sogar die Soundkarte ausgebaut. Das Testsystem mit einem neuen Netzteil lief nur mit RAM, CPU+Board und Betriebssystem-SSD. Von daher kann man doch eigentlich alle Komponenten ausschliessen. Wandert bei euch das Knistern mit, wenn ihr die Karte in ein anderes System steckt? Ich hatte leider kein verwendbares Ersatzsystem zur Hand.


----------



## CochsyMC (2. Oktober 2014)

meine MSI 970 ist heute gekommen und siehe da. fiepen !!!! Hatte vorher der GTX 780 Gaming und die hatte das nicht. Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir wirklich eine 2te kaufen soll. (zocke auf 4k) oder ob ich die zurück schicke und auf Gigabyte 970 G1 oder Asus Strick warten soll. Ich weis es gibt keine Garantie das nicht auch fiepen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Oktober 2014)

Oh mann, was ist denn da bei euch los?????   
Vielleicht wirklich mal eine aus dem Laden kaufen. Meine MSI Karte hab ich nämlich NICHT aus dem Internet.


----------



## Noctua (2. Oktober 2014)

Und dann? Bzw. welchem Laden? Alle 3 Läden aus der Ecke versenden auch im übers Internet bzw. gehören zu einer Kette. Der 4te hat gar keine GTX 9x0 im Programm. Bekommen tut man aktuell weder die MSI noch die Asus, egal wo.

EDIT: Was mich irritiert: Ich hattee keinerlei Probleme mit fiepen, nur mit dem Knistern. Und ich habe keine Ahnung warum und jeder schiebt die Schuld wem anders zu.


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Und dann? Bzw. welchem Laden? Alle 3 Läden aus der Ecke versenden auch im übers Internet bzw. gehören zu einer Kette. Der 4te hat gar keine GTX 9x0 im Programm. Bekommen tut man aktuell weder die MSI noch die Asus, egal wo.
> 
> EDIT: Was mich irritiert: Ich hattee keinerlei Probleme mit fiepen, nur mit dem Knistern. Und ich habe keine Ahnung warum und jeder schiebt die Schuld wem anders zu.


 
Ich habe auch "lediglich" das Knistern. Atelco in der Nähe hat wie immer nichts da, darum muss ich im Internet kaufen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Und dann? Bzw. welchem Laden? Alle 3 Läden aus der Ecke versenden auch im übers Internet bzw. gehören zu einer Kette. Der 4te hat gar keine GTX 9x0 im Programm. Bekommen tut man aktuell weder die MSI noch die Asus, egal wo.
> 
> EDIT: Was mich irritiert: Ich hattee keinerlei Probleme mit fiepen, nur mit dem Knistern. Und ich habe keine Ahnung warum und jeder schiebt die Schuld wem anders zu.


 
Woher soll ich denn wissen, wie deine Läden um die Ecke zusätzlich versenden?
Bei mir dachte ich auch das alle weg sei, vorbei gegangen und siehe da, hatten eine da.
Es ist nur halt sehr auffällig wenn fast jeder hier eine Karte mit Spulenfiepen bzw knistern bekommt und das bei manchen gar 3 Mal! hintereinander! 

Auch mal die kleineren Händler befragen und nicht nur die Big Bosses.
Denn genau bei denen war ich.


----------



## NuvNuv (2. Oktober 2014)

Jungs und Mädels, Kann es sein dass Ihr Euch da etwas reinsteigert? 

Meine MSI GTX 970 fiept und knistert nicht!


----------



## Pumpi (2. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Oh mann, was ist denn da bei euch los?????
> Vielleicht wirklich mal eine aus dem Laden kaufen. Meine MSI Karte hab ich nämlich NICHT aus dem Internet.


 
 Oh man. Dann kauf ich extra teuer und wenn sie fiept steh ich noch als Bittsteller da bei der Rückgabe ? Ne Ne, das ist keine gute Idee


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Oktober 2014)

War ja auch nur eine Annahme gewesen. ^^
Wobei ich die ASUS STRIX auch aus dem Internet hab und da war auch nichts gewesen. 




Pumpi schrieb:


> Oh man. Dann kauf ich extra teuer und wenn sie fiept steh ich noch als Bittsteller da bei der Rückgabe ? Ne Ne, das ist keine gute Idee


Wie bereits ein paar Mal erwähnt, der Ladenkauf hier war kein Regelfall, sondern eher ein Zufall gewesen.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Vorhin nochmal mit Alternate Telefoniert, mit Glück geht meine Karte heute noch raus , dann hab ich die 3. MSI am Samstag, ansonsten erst nächste Woche. Hatte vorhin auch schon überlegt mir einfach zum Testen mal ein anderes Netzteil zuzulegen, aber da warte ich noch auf die 3. Karte.

Das knistern hatte ich bei meiner 1. MSI in kombination mit Fiepen. Das Knistern ist aber eher im Niedrigen fps bereich, und wird dann zum fiepen oder vom fiepen übertönt.

Allein aus "Rückgabe" Rechtlichen Gründen würde ich keine um die Ecke beim Laden kaufen, weil dann es anfängt wenn sie fiept , das niemand dran schuld sein will.

Hoffe echt das die 3. MSI keine Töne von sich gibt..  

@ Vincent1985: Atelco bietet sich eher an Online zu bestellen auch wenn der Laden um die Ecke ist. 1. Billiger als Filial Preis und 2. Kann man die Karte in der Filiale direkt Zurückgeben wenn man vom Rückgaberecht gebraucht macht ( Werde ich bei meiner jetzigen MSI so machen)

Was ich echt ein Armutszeugniss finde ist das MSI nichts davon wissen will. Haben die dir bei der Hotline irgend eine Lösung vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Vincent1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab nur mit ARLT per Mail korrespondiert. Deren "Lösung" war ja nicht so dolle...


----------



## CochsyMC (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir nun eine 2te Karte von MSI bestellt wegen SLI. Sollte die 2te Karte auch fiepen. Dann gehen beide zurück. Ansonsten lass ich beide im SLI laufen. Beim zocken empfinde ich das nicht mehr so tragisch da mein Sound eh über Boxen oder Headset an habe.


----------



## Fuchsini (2. Oktober 2014)

Seid ihr eigentlich mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, das die zweit und drittkarten die ihr bestellt Rücksendungen von anderen Käufern sind. Die haben die karte ja auch zurückgeschickt weil sie das fiepen nervt. Zurzeit gibt es einfach keine neuen GTX 970 Karten, wartet einfach ne woche oder zwei und bestellt euch dann ersatz. Dann werdet ihr sehen das es besser wird. Die Caseking lagernden Asus Strix versionen sind auch Kundenrücksendungen und nicht neu auf Lager. Da vor 2 Tagen dort noch stand das sie erst ab mitte oktober wieder lieferbar sind. Und mir kann keiner weis machen, das sie dann nach 1 tag auf einmal wieder lagernd sind.


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, das die zweit und drittkarten die ihr bestellt Rücksendungen von anderen Käufern sind. Die haben die karte ja auch zurückgeschickt weil sie das fiepen nervt. Zurzeit gibt es einfach keine neuen GTX 970 Karten, wartet einfach ne woche oder zwei und bestellt euch dann ersatz. Dann werdet ihr sehen das es besser wird. Die Caseking lagernden Asus Strix versionen sind auch Kundenrücksendungen und nicht neu auf Lager. Da vor 2 Tagen dort noch stand das sie erst ab mitte oktober wieder lieferbar sind. Und mir kann keiner weis machen, das sie dann nach 1 tag auf einmal wieder lagernd sind.



Schonmal dran gedacht das Retour Karten die schon geöffnet wurden nicht als neuware verkauft werden dürfen?
Zudem haben MSI Karten bei neuauslieferung einen Klebestreifen über einen der 2 Lüfter so das er sich nicht drehen kann.
Allein daran sieht man das es neuware ist. Zudem am restlichen "zustand".


----------



## Fuchsini (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Zudem am restlichen "zustand".


 
Ich wette mit dir, das du keinen Unterschied erkennst wenn ich eine gebrauchte karte zurücksende. Der Klebestreifen ist wieder drauf und sieht wie neu aus und der rest ist nach gradmal 1 stunde Test auch nicht abgenutzt. Und grade bei der MSI Karte, gibt es nichtmal bei der Verpackung einen Kleber, da kannst du problemlos öffnen und schliesen. Ich denke nicht das sowas wirklich ein Argument ist, zumal es alleine schon die logische Schlussfolgerung zulassen sollte das diese Karten garnicht neu sein können. Der Händler hatte ja zwischenzeitlich nichtmal welche lagernd. Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel erfolg das du irgendwann eine gescheite Karte bekommst. Eventuell ja meine nicht fiepende und knisternde MSI GTX 970


----------



## NuvNuv (2. Oktober 2014)

Fuchsini schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel erfolg das du irgendwann eine gescheite Karte bekommst. Eventuell ja meine nicht fiepende und knisternde MSI GTX 970



Warum schickst Du eine nicht fiepende und knisternde MSI GTX 970 wieder an den Händler zurück?


----------



## Fuchsini (2. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Warum schickst Du eine nicht fiepende und knisternde MSI GTX 970 wieder an den Händler zurück?


 
Weil meine alte Karte wieder einwandfrei funktioniert und doch repariert werden konnte. Eigentlich dachte ich das es vorbei ist und alle Zeichen standen dafür. Aber war wohl doch nicht so. Und weil ich auf die iChill Air Boss warte  Ich stehe mehr auf 3slot lüftung


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Da der aufkleber auf dem Lüfter ein MSI eigener Klebestreifen ist, glaube ich nicht das die an die Händler die senden um Retour ware "neu" zuverpacken


----------



## Fox2010 (2. Oktober 2014)

*Malc0m*
Hast du mal gesehen das Alternate oder MF zurückgesandte Artikel als B ware verkaufen wie Amazon wo steht noch Original verpackt Kundenretour etc:?? 
Die müssten jede Rücksendung kontrolieren und testen da du innerhalb der 14Tage ja nicht mal nen grund angeben musst, mal daran gedacht was das an personalkosten verursacht.

Das weiß jeder das auch Rücksendungen wieder verkauft werden, der Händler verdient an der Karte ja keine 50Euro das sind wenige % der würde ja nur verluste sonst machen.
*Fuchsini*    hat da schon recht, leider ist das so.

In geschäften ist das auch nicht immer anders da hält sich auch nicht jeder an alles was im gesetz steht, geh mal da ein Praktikum machen wirst dich wundern 
Die haben ja nicht nur Grafikkarten sondern auch hunderte andere kleinteile wie Mainboards CPUs etc. da gehen sicher hunderte Pakete die Woche wieder zurück, kann man ja nicht alles wegwerfen oder für 20Euro billiger verscherbeln nur weil manche Kunden meinen sie müssten 4 Karten bestellen und die beste behalten wo sich am besten Ocen lässt. Gibt genug solcher Kaliber oder wo einfach weil woanders 5Euro billiger dann Retour senden.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin jetzt selber im Besitz einer Gtx 970 von MSI,habe anscheinend Glück gehabt nix mit Spulenfiepen


----------



## Rizoma (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das Retour Karten die schon geöffnet wurden nicht als neuware verkauft werden dürfen?


Wer sagt denn so nen Müll  klar dürfen sie das und das ist sogar Richterlich bestätigt. Wenn es nicht so wäre würde dir jeder Händler der eine Retoure bekommt einen Wertverlust in Rechnung stellen.

Online-Shops: Rückläufer aus Widerruf dürfen als


----------



## xxmoghulxx (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute bei AComPc bei mir um die Ecke eine Karte geholt. Bei mir ist soweit auch kein Spulenknistern festzustellen. Falls mir noch was auffällt werde ich es bereichten aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn so nen Müll  klar dürfen sie das und das ist sogar Richterlich bestätigt. Wenn es nicht so wäre würde dir jeder Händler der eine Retoure bekommt einen Wertverlust in Rechnung stellen.
> 
> Online-Shops: Rückläufer aus Widerruf dürfen als


 
Trotzdem, wenn sie es seriös abwickeln würden, müsten sie es als B-Ware verkaufen oder an den Hersteller als Rückläufer zurücksenden.
Aber wie gesagt bei dem MSI karten sollte man es eh merken , weil der Klebestreifen auf den Lüftern mit MSI aufdruck usw. ist und man das nicht mal so ebend wieder "draufmachen" kann.


----------



## NuvNuv (2. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wenn sie es seriös abwickeln würden, müsten sie es als B-Ware verkaufen oder an den Hersteller als Rückläufer zurücksenden.
> Aber wie gesagt bei dem MSI karten sollte man es eh merken , weil der Klebestreifen auf den Lüftern mit MSI aufdruck usw. ist und man das nicht mal so ebend wieder "draufmachen" kann.



wenn alle seriös wären, also Käufer und Verkäufer, dann wäre alles gut. Lies Dir hier im Forum mal durch, was hier Käuferseitig so abgeht und die Händler sollen es dann ausbaden? 

Anderseits: Wenn teure Grafikkarten genauso eingeschweißt ausgeliefert würden, wie z.B. mein neues Netzteil, das nur 1/4 der Grafikkarte gekostet hat, dann gäbe es die Diskussion nicht. Da sind die Hersteller gefragt, aber wollen die das überhaupt?

Ich denke mal, man kann durchaus sehen, ob eine Karte schon mal eingebaut war, z.B. an Spuren an den Kontakten, Fingerabdrücken, Kartonzustand, etc. - hilft aber auch nicht weiter, wenn die Karte nicht gut ist.


----------



## Fox2010 (3. Oktober 2014)

Kommt wohl auch auf die Karte und den Kasten an ob man sowas erkennt.
Bei meiner ASUS GTX780 die heute gekommen ist war ein Aufkleber auf der Backplatte, gut an der seite war er etwas loose aber das hat nichts zu heißen. 
Der Karton war von beiden Seiten mit den Runden aufklebern versiegelt sowie die Folie wo die Karte drin war, da wirds dann schwer das wieder zu verkleben sobald man den am Karton abzieht wird die schicht beschädigt und ein neuer drübergeklebt war auch nicht daher neuware

Wenn man bei MSI den einfach öffnen kann weiß man nicht ob neu oder alt.
Da MSi ja wie man im anderen thread nun angeblich die produktion gestopt hat nicht wegen fiepen sondern lüfterprobs würd ich einfach warten, oder auf ne andere zurückgreifen.

Bin mit der ASUS GTX 780 die heute gekommen ist absolut zufrieden im Idle leise und nichts fiept.
Erst ab 200fps fiept es bei öffenem Case ganz leise und ab 1000 FPS hörbar bei offenem Case was aber absolut im Rahmen und normal ist. 
Bei 150FPS ist da nichts auszumachen wenn der PC offen neben einem steht. Sobald der PC zu ist hört man auch bei 200FPS nichts.

Versuchs doch mal mit der Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970.


----------



## krankyphobious (3. Oktober 2014)

Soll ich dann als Austauschartikel lieber die ASUS anstelle der MSI nehmen?
Denn bei der ASUS ließt man einfach viel weniger über Probleme bzgl. Fiepen/Knistern sowie dem Lüfterproblem der MSI.

Oder doch lieber auf die Inno3D warten?
Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, ich dachte ich baue die MSI ein und fertig, jetzt lese ich hier noch vermehrt das noch mehr Leute von dem "Knister" Problem betroffen sind


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal alle Posts zu Gemüte gezogen,...
Seit Monag hab ich ne Palit Jetstream (ohne Fiepen). Habs jetzt mal spasseshalber getestet mit dem Atitool.
Also ab 1200 und ein paar kaputten Frames ist ein leichtes Surren zu vernehmen (Ohr lag fast auf der GraKa). Unleashed bei 4500-5000 Frames bei 1367 Mhz ist das Fiepen hochfrequent aber so leise, dass ich es nicht mehr höre wenn ich normal vor dem offenen Rechner sitze.

Hab jetzt ne alte MSI6600GT, XFX7900GT, Sparkle8800GTS, Zotac470, EVGA570und eine POV670 getestet,....
Resultat: Alle fiepen, spätestens im vierstelligen FPS-Bereich. Besonders heftig ist es bei der 7900GT und der 470, naja heftig,... eher unerträglich nach 2-3 Minuten.

Bin froh dass das "Problem" mit meiner 970 nich warnehmbar ist, da es mein Silentkonzept komplett zerstören würde.

Allerdings mehren sich die Posts in diversen Foren mit der Problematik, das mehr als nur ärgerlich ist.
Die Karten die an die Tester gegangen sind, wo natürlich auch die Lautstärke gemessen wird, berichten komischerweise nicht von dem Fiepen...
Sollten die Karten echt "handverlesen" sein, dann sind sich die Hersteller auch dessen bewußt. Kann ja nicht sein, dass das Problem erst bei den Kunden das erste mal aufgetreten ist...


----------



## Rizoma (3. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wenn sie es seriös abwickeln würden, müsten sie es als B-Ware verkaufen oder an den Hersteller als Rückläufer zurücksenden.
> Aber wie gesagt bei dem MSI karten sollte man es eh merken , weil der Klebestreifen auf den Lüftern mit MSI aufdruck usw. ist und man das nicht mal so ebend wieder "draufmachen" kann.



Würdest du auf dein 14-Tägiges Rückgaberecht verzichten wenn dir der Händler dafür garantiert eine Werks neue Karte schickt? 
Oder wärst du freiwillig bereit bei jeder Rücksendung die du Tätigst 10% von deinem Geld was du als Vorkasse gegeben hast zu verzichten? Ich Glaube nicht da es bei einer High End Karte schnell mal 50€ sind nur dafür das du als erster die Verpackung auf machen durftest.


----------



## Fuchsini (3. Oktober 2014)

Fiepen ist natürlich immer sehr ärgerlich, vor allen in den niedrigen FPS zahlen schon. Ich für meinen teil bin froh noch nie eine Karte bekommen zu haben die fiept, aber muss auch dazu sagen das ich eben nicht so extrem teste. Ich hab manchmal über 500 FPS in Menüs oder so. Wenn die Karte da nicht fiept ist das für mich okay, denn auf über 1000 FPS komme ich nie und wenn dort die karte dann fiept dann ist mir das auch egal. Ich denke aber auch, das es wenig bringt dauernd neue Karten zu bestellen und zu schauen welche besser ist.

Im übrigen halte ich eure Gewährleistungsgeschichte für absoluten Unsinn und eine total sinnlose Diskussion. Selbst wenn der Aufkleber vom MSI Lüfter runter ist, merken das soviele leute nicht das es überhaupt einen gibt. Nicht jeder der die Karte bestellt ist in Foren unterwegs oder kennt sich so gut mit hardware aus. Es ist natürlich sehr schade das es menschen gibt die sowas absolut ausnutzen, aber das ist leider überall so.


----------



## Malc0m (3. Oktober 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Würdest du auf dein 14-Tägiges Rückgaberecht verzichten wenn dir der Händler dafür garantiert eine Werks neue Karte schickt?
> Oder wärst du freiwillig bereit bei jeder Rücksendung die du Tätigst 10% von deinem Geld was du als Vorkasse gegeben hast zu verzichten? Ich Glaube nicht da es bei einer High End Karte schnell mal 50€ sind nur dafür das du als erster die Verpackung auf machen durftest.



Da die MSI-GTX 970 überhaupt der 2. Artikel ist, wo ich überhaupt von einem Rückgaberecht gebraucht habe, wüste ich garnicht ob mich das so Stören würde. Doch es gibt nun mal diesen "Service" der als Gesetz verabschiedet wurde.
Und deshalb sollte man zumindestens den Kunden darauf Hinweisen, das es schonmal ein Artikel war der ein Rückläufer war. Gibt da genug Beispiele wo es richtig läuft. Amazon-Warehouse zb oder Andere Shops die zB bei Ebay oft ware als B-Ware verkaufen. Selbst bei Mediamarkt / Saturn , ist es erkenntlich durch ein Siegel von ihnen das die Ware schonmal auf war.
Es wäre auch eigentlich im interresse der Händler wenn sie einfach mal nachfragen wieso eine Sache Retour geht, an der Arlt Hotline hat man mich speziel sogar drum gebeten das Spulenfiepen auf den Retour schein zu erwähnen. Da sieht man dann das dann auch eine Retrour-ware anders behandelt wird.

Das es genug leute gibt die dieses Rückgaberecht ausnutzen ist mir auch leider bewust. Aber dann muss man das ganze Gesetzt mit dem Rückgaberecht infrage stellen.

Und wenn man hier die Reaktion von manchen Shops und Herstellern sieht, bin ich persönlich froh das wir das Gesetzt haben. Anstatt sich einen Fehler am Produkt einzugesehen wird alles meistens abgewellst und der Kunde hat erstmal eine Wochenlange RMA Abwicklung vor sich, anstatt man den Fehler sofort annimmt , testet und einen Austausch anbietet.

Ich hab jedenfalls keine Freunde dran eigentlich funktionierende Produkte retur zu senden. Doch glaube jeder der sich etwas Kauft möchte auch ein Produkt was im einwandfreien Zustand ist, wenn man es als Neuware kauft. Und ab einem Gewissen Wert ist da auch Spulenfiepen nicht einfach als "ja ist halt so.." abzutun.

Fiepen ab 1000fps und für mich sogar jenseits der 200fps sehe ich als "normal" und "stand der technik" an. Doch Fiepen im "normalen" Spiel Bereich zwischen 50-150fps  ist einfach ein Qualitätsmangel am Produkt.


----------



## LePetit (3. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Soll ich dann als Austauschartikel lieber die ASUS anstelle der MSI nehmen? Denn bei der ASUS ließt man einfach viel weniger über Probleme bzgl. Fiepen/Knistern sowie dem Lüfterproblem der MSI.  Oder doch lieber auf die Inno3D warten? Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, ich dachte ich baue die MSI ein und fertig, jetzt lese ich hier noch vermehrt das noch mehr Leute von dem "Knister" Problem betroffen sind


Stelle mir die selbe frage!  Gibts denn zu der inno3D schon infos ? 
Die asus scheint sehr gut anzukommen und habe  zu der nicht viel von fiepen etc. gehört !


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Die MSI hat keine Backplate. Das stört mich am aller meisten, denn die Karte liegt nicht gerade im Gehäuse, sondern bisschen verbogen.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Oktober 2014)

*Malc0m*
Du   hast es immer noch nicht verstanden genau so wie es dein recht ist Ware  zurück zu schicken darf der Händler Retourware als neu verkaufen das  sie vor dem gesetzt erst als gebraucht gelten wenn sie den Besitzer  wechseln was beim online Handel nach Ablauf der 14 tagen geschieht. Es  ist einfach dem Händler unzumutbar jegliche Retouware als B-Ware  preislich reduziert zu verhökern es sei denn er bekommt die preisliche  Differenz entweder von dem denjenigen der Retourniert hat oder er  schlägt  eine Pauschale schon vorher auf die Preise auf was ihm dann aber im  Wettbewerb gegen andere Händler einen Nachteil einbringt weil er eben  Teurer ist. Und das dich ARLT dazu aufgefordert hat auf den  Retoureschein Spulenfiepen an zu geben hat nix mit anders Behandlung zu  oder hast du gesehen das der Händler die Karte zurück zum Hersteller  geschickt hat an statt sie in seinem Lager wieder einzulagern und den  Schein in Ablage P wandern zu lassen? Ach Saturn und Media Markt kleben  ihren B-Ware Sticker nur auf Produkte den man es eindeutig an sieht das  es keine Neuware mehr ist (kaputte Verpackung oder Kratzer) alles andere  wäre aus Wirtschaftlicher sich der Ruin des Unternehmens. Ich arbeite  mittlerweile lang genug im Einzelhandel (10 Jahre) um zu wissen was da  abgeht und vor allen wie sich die Kunden benehmen. Ich glaube die  meisten hier haben nicht mal den hauch einer Ahnung was die Händler an  den Produkten verdienen und gerade im Elektronikbereich ist deren Marge  verdammt schnell weg.Im übrigen sei froh das die Händler bei  Spulenfiepen auf Kulanz retournieren denn rein vom Gesetz her ist dies  kein Mangel am Produkt. Nach zu lesen <<<Hier>>> Im Fall 2 beschrieben.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Die MSI hat keine Backplate. Das stört mich am aller meisten, denn die Karte liegt nicht gerade im Gehäuse, sondern bisschen verbogen.


Also ob eine Backplate das verbessert. Dazu mal das Bild meiner (wieder) aktuellen GTX 670 DC2 Top von Asus mit Backplate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen war die MSI kerzengerade.


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Also ob eine Backplate das verbessert. Dazu mal das Bild meiner (wieder) aktuellen GTX 670 DC2 Top von Asus mit Backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So meine ich das nicht. Bei dir scheinen die Gehäuseslotblenden  mit dem Mainboard nicht ganz zu passen. 
Bei mir sind es die Pins, die die Karte etwas, aufgrund der Länge, verbiegt.

Wieso versuchst du deine Karte nicht eine Blende weiter unten anzubringen?


----------



## Malc0m (3. Oktober 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> *Malc0m*
> Du   hast es immer noch nicht verstanden genau so wie es dein recht ist Ware  zurück zu schicken darf der Händler Retourware als neu verkaufen das  sie vor dem gesetzt erst als gebraucht gelten wenn sie den Besitzer  wechseln was beim online Handel nach Ablauf der 14 tagen geschieht. Es  ist einfach dem Händler unzumutbar jegliche Retouware als B-Ware  preislich reduziert zu verhökern es sei denn er bekommt die preisliche  Differenz entweder von dem denjenigen der Retourniert hat oder er  schlägt  eine Pauschale schon vorher auf die Preise auf was ihm dann aber im  Wettbewerb gegen andere Händler einen Nachteil einbringt weil er eben  Teurer ist. Und das dich ARLT dazu aufgefordert hat auf den  Retoureschein Spulenfiepen an zu geben hat nix mit anders Behandlung zu  oder hast du gesehen das der Händler die Karte zurück zum Hersteller  geschickt hat an statt sie in seinem Lager wieder einzulagern und den  Schein in Ablage P wandern zu lassen? Ach Saturn und Media Markt kleben  ihren B-Ware Sticker nur auf Produkte den man es eindeutig an sieht das  es keine Neuware mehr ist (kaputte Verpackung oder Kratzer) alles andere  wäre aus Wirtschaftlicher sich der Ruin des Unternehmens. Ich arbeite  mittlerweile lang genug im Einzelhandel (10 Jahre) um zu wissen was da  abgeht und vor allen wie sich die Kunden benehmen. Ich glaube die  meisten hier haben nicht mal den hauch einer Ahnung was die Händler an  den Produkten verdienen und gerade im Elektronikbereich ist deren Marge  verdammt schnell weg.Im übrigen sei froh das die Händler bei  Spulenfiepen auf Kulanz retournieren denn rein vom Gesetz her ist dies  kein Mangel am Produkt. Nach zu lesen <<<Hier>>> Im Fall 2 beschrieben.


 
Das mag ja alles sein, bin nicht im Einzelhandel und spreche nur aus der Sicht einer normalen Kunden, der wenn er sich etwas kauft auch ein EINWANDFREIES Produkt möchte.
Das diese 14Tage Rückgabe Regelung für die Händler keine einfache Sache ist, ist mir schon bewust, auch weiss ich das an die Gewinn-Marge nicht groß ist.

Und wieso soll ich froh sein das der Händler meine Karte zurück genommen hat? Er ist gesetzlich verpflichtet, da ich sie nicht wegen defekt umgetauscht habe sondern nur von meinem
gesetzlich festgelegten 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch gemacht habe. Ich habe lediglich bei der Hotline meinen beweg Grund gesagt, wozu ich noch nicht mal verpflichtet bin.
Und wenn eine Karte als Leise und Silent angepriesen wird, ist Spulenfiepen im Normalen Betriebsbereich ( alles unter 200fps min. ) ein reklamationsgrund.
Was nützt mir der leiseste Kühler, wenn andere Teile auf der Platine Geräusche erzeugen, welche sogar durch einen Normal laufenden Lüfter hervorstechen?

Wenn alles immer nur kontrolliert und verpackt wird und kaum Karten mit dem Fiepen zum Hersteller zurück gesendet werden, wird das problem mit den Spulen immer weiter bestehen.
Doch da es nicht bei jeder Karte auftritt ist es auch nicht ein "normaler" Zustand , sondern ein Qualitativer Mangel.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> So meine ich das nicht. Bei dir scheinen die Gehäuseslotblenden  mit dem Mainboard nicht ganz zu passen.
> Bei mir sind es die Pins, die die Karte etwas, aufgrund der Länge, verbiegt.


 Nope, die Karte biegt sich in der Ecke ohne Halt nach unten, und zwar extrem. Sie fällt von hinten (Board) nach vorne und von links (Blende) nach rechts ab.




haii91 schrieb:


> Wieso versuchst du deine Karte nicht eine Blende weiter unten anzubringen?


Weil es nicht geht? PCIe-Steckplatz usw. Die Perspektive ist vielleicht nicht die Beste, aber die Karte biegt sich an der Ecke in der Luft un ca 1- 1,5cm nach unten durch.


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Nope, die Karte biegt sich in der Ecke ohne Halt nach unten, und zwar extrem. Sie fällt von hinten (Board) nach vorne und von links (Blende) nach rechts ab.


 
Ich versteh kein Wort was du sagst. Aber es ist ziemlich komisch das deine Karte nach unten guckt, obwohl der PCI-E Slot lang genug ist(mit Backplate), um das Ganze zu stabilisieren.


----------



## Liparit (3. Oktober 2014)

Wir leben leider in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft und aus Asien kommt einfach verdammt viel Ausschussware. Als aus dem Einzelhandel Vertrauter Kunden schlechtes Benehmen vorzuwerfen nenne ich an dieser Stelle schlichtweg dreist. Würden wirklich alle Kunden so reagieren würde dieser ganze Schrott keine Abnehmer finden und vielleicht auch mal ein Umdenken stattfinden. Als gutes Beispiel wäre hier Amazon zu nennen, wenn dort Artikel zu häufig reklamiert werden fliegen diese aus deren Sortiment. Von Samsung waren das mal eben alle Flachbildfernseher einer Generation. Sowas nenne ich Konsequent und für den einen oder anderen(vielleicht im Vergleich zu Samsung kleineren) Herstellern auch mal im Geldbeutel zu spüren. Mit den Pfennigfuchserbetrieben, die den Müll dann einfach noch günstiger anbieten, habe ich dann auch kein Mitleid, insbesondere Reseller betreffend.

Da sollte sich einfach jeder Einzelhändler einmal Gedanken machen, ob unzufriedene Kunden und magere Margen das ist was man am Ende wirklich anstrebt.


----------



## Liparit (3. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort was du sagst. Aber es ist ziemlich komisch das deine Karte nach unten guckt, obwohl der PCI-E Slot lang genug ist(mit Backplate), um das Ganze zu stabilisieren.


 

ich habe hier eine alterschwache Nvidia, gerade kein Plan welcher Anbieter(vielleicht MSI da rote Platine), diese biegt sich nach hinten, vom Mainboard aus gesehen nach vorne, extremst durch. Allerdings hat die Grafikkarte auch schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel und der Kühler wurde nachgerüstet. Mein letztes ASRock MB bog sich übrigens in der Mitte schon von Werk aus durch, quasi krumm wie eine Banane

 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Rizoma (3. Oktober 2014)

Liparit schrieb:


> Als aus dem Einzelhandel Vertrauter Kunden schlechtes Benehmen vorzuwerfen nenne ich an dieser Stelle schlichtweg dreist.


 Nö ist es nicht. Klar sind nicht alle Kunden so aber so klein wie du wahrscheinlich gerade vermutest ist die zahl derer die sich so benehmen dann auch wieder nicht. Ich weis zwar nicht wie alt du bist aber solltest du noch schüler sein gebe ich dir einen Tip mach ein Praktikum im Saturn/Mediamarkt vor Ort was du in dieser zeit zu sehen bekommst wird Läutern.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort was du sagst. Aber es ist ziemlich komisch das deine Karte nach unten guckt, obwohl der PCI-E Slot lang genug ist(mit Backplate), um das Ganze zu stabilisieren.


Halte mal ein Stück Papier (A4) an nebeneinander liegenden Seiten fest und schaue was mit der Ecke zwischen den beiden anderen Seiten passiert. Genau das passiert mit der Karte, nur nicht so extrem.


----------



## SIICCC (3. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> So meine ich das nicht. Bei dir scheinen die Gehäuseslotblenden  mit dem Mainboard nicht ganz zu passen.
> Bei mir sind es die Pins, die die Karte etwas, aufgrund der Länge, verbiegt.
> 
> Wieso versuchst du deine Karte nicht eine Blende weiter unten anzubringen?



Ja da stimmt was am gehäuse nicht, die untere karte ist ja auch schief


----------



## SIICCC (3. Oktober 2014)

Hä, die MSI hat ein Lüfterproblem?
Inwiefern?


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> Ja da stimmt was am gehäuse nicht, die untere karte ist ja auch schief


 Ähm...nein? Oder ist mein Sarkasmusdetektor gerade defekt?


----------



## SIICCC (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ähm...nein? Oder ist mein Sarkasmusdetektor gerade defekt?



Die ist doch schief auf dem foto, da steht ja das hinterteil nach oben und die graka hängt hinten runter


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Halte mal ein Stück Papier (A4) an nebeneinander liegenden Seiten fest und schaue was mit der Ecke zwischen den beiden anderen Seiten passiert. Genau das passiert mit der Karte, nur nicht so extrem.


 
Ja und ich klebe noch bisschen Pappe auf das gleich große A4 und halte sie am Rand (PCIE) fest.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> Die ist doch schief auf dem foto, da steht ja das hinterteil nach oben und die graka hängt hinten runter


Nein ist sie nicht. Ich habe das Ding hier neben mir stehen. Das Foto ist halt nicht 100% von der Seite.




haii91 schrieb:


> Ja und ich klebe noch bisschen Pappe auf das gleich große A4 und halte sie am Rand (PCIE) fest.



Es geht hier nicht darum wie es passieren kann, sondern ich habe dir nur erklärt wie der Ist-Zustand ist. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass eine Backplate nicht unbedingt vor dem Verbiegen der GraKa schützt.
Zumal:
Seite 1: Slotbelnde
Seite 2: PCIe-Slot
Und dann beobachte die Ecke zwischen Seite 3 und 4. 
Und wenn du das Stück Papier oben mit Pappe verstärkst, hängst du unten bitte aber auch gleich noch ein Gewicht daran, welches im gleichen Verhältnis wie der GPU-Kühler steht.


Weitere Fotos und Kommentare dazu gibt es von mir keine mehr.


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht. Ich habe das Ding hier neben mir stehen. Das Foto ist halt nicht 100% von der Seite.  Es geht hier nicht darum wie es passieren kann, sondern ich habe dir nur erklärt wie der Ist-Zustand ist. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass eine Backplate nicht unbedingt vor dem Verbiegen der GraKa schützt. Zumal: Seite 1: Slotbelnde Seite 2: PCIe-Slot Und dann beobachte die Ecke zwischen Seite 3 und 4. Und wenn du das Stück Papier oben mit Pappe verstärkst, hängst du unten bitte aber auch gleich noch ein Gewicht daran, welches im gleichen Verhältnis wie der GPU-Kühler steht.  Weitere Fotos und Kommentare dazu gibt es von mir keine mehr.



Ja Bitte. Deine Soundkarte hängt genau anders rum gegenüber deiner Grafikkarte. Die ist nämlich   von hinten nach unten gezogen und mittig geht die wieder hoch. Hä o0? GG.


----------



## Malc0m (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Soundkarte ist nicht verbogen, wenn ist die nur nicht grade eingebaut, oder die aufgenommene Perspektive ist schlecht.


----------



## haii91 (3. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte ist nicht verbogen, wenn ist die nur nicht grade eingebaut, oder die aufgenommene Perspektive ist schlecht.


Ja und das ist auch am Gehäuse zurück zu führen. Wie kann man denn eine Karte "nicht" gerade einbauen ?


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

Besser zu sehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox2010 (3. Oktober 2014)

Werd mal Morgen bei mir schauen wie das bei meiner neuen ASUS 780 aussieht die hat ja auch ne schwere Backplatte.
Ich meine die sitzt grade und da biegt sich nichts und wenn minimal. Kann ja mal nen Bild dann zum vergleich hochladen zu deiner.

Haste eigentlich den schnapper zu vom PCIe Anschluss zu? Ging bei meiner mit Backplatte grade so zu mit mühe, ob der wieder aufgeht


----------



## Liparit (3. Oktober 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Nö ist es nicht. Klar sind nicht alle Kunden so aber so klein wie du wahrscheinlich gerade vermutest ist die zahl derer die sich so benehmen dann auch wieder nicht. Ich weis zwar nicht wie alt du bist aber solltest du noch schüler sein gebe ich dir einen Tip mach ein Praktikum im Saturn/Mediamarkt vor Ort was du in dieser zeit zu sehen bekommst wird Läutern.



ich hatte mal die Ehre "Servicehotlines/stellen" näher kennenzulernen, unter anderem hat da die Deutsche Bahn den Vogel abgeschossen. Da wurde in Beamtenmanier alles Schriftlich festgehalten und Zeitnah durch den Reißwolf gejagt. Einzelhandel habe ich mir erspart, macht aber Laune wenn so ein Verkäufer Sperrgut(Röhrenmonitor) zum Auto trägt(macht das heute noch einer?) und unterwegs fallen lässt. Zum Glück nichts passiert, möchte aber nicht wissen wie häufig das hinter den Kulissen abläuft.

Mit Sicherheit existieren da eine Menge Kunden ohne Gewissen, aber das gleicht sich nach meinem Dafürhalten durch Verkäufer gleichen Schlages wieder aus.


----------



## SIICCC (3. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Besser zu sehen?
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=775050"/>



Schöner pc, gefällt mir.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Haste eigentlich den schnapper zu vom PCIe Anschluss zu? Ging bei meiner mit Backplatte grade so zu mit mühe, ob der wieder aufgeht


Jupp, der Verschluss ist zu. Aber da es alles nur optisch ist und die Karte weder knistert noch fiept stört es mich weniger


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Oktober 2014)

Meine hat (neuerdings) auch minimal Probleme mit Spulenfiepen, ist aber so gering, das es mich persönlich nicht stört. Dafür lässt sie sich auf über 1600 Mhz übertakten 

SN: 602-XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Oktober 2014)

So, auch mal kurz mein Senf dazu 

SN: xx25xxx
Im Bereich von 50-90 FPS ist ein leises, aber nicht störendes Fiepen wahrnehmbar, über 100 FPS wird es wieder deutlich weniger. Bis ca. 600 FPS, dann fängt es wieder leicht an zu summen.
Das knacken von dem einige berichtet haben konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen. Gehäuse steht ca. 30 cm von mir entfernt und ist auf absoluten Silence-Betrieb ausgelegt.

Mal sehen wie es sich die nächsten Tage so entwickelt...


----------



## Fox2010 (4. Oktober 2014)

bei 200FPS und mehr würd ich ein leises fiepen noch als normal einstufen.

@*Chinaquads*
1600MHz das ist hammer, ist das Ungine Heaven und Firestrike Extreme Stable? Und auch Game Stable?? Das wäre echt hammer da hättest ja den Goldenen chip erwischt


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach mal eben nen Bench mit Firestrike Extreme. Sekündchen 

edit: Boostet auf 1595 Mhz, dann komme ich jedoch ins Powertarget und mehr geht leider nicht.

Vielleicht gehen noch so 50-100 Mhz mit nem Biosmod, wo man das PT aushebelt und die Karte frei laufen lassen kann, das werde ich aber bei einer solchen teuren Karte nicht machen...

Noch nicht 

PS: Firestrike Extreme 5831 Punkte


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Oktober 2014)

So, hab jetzt mal ein paar Benchmarks durchrattern lassen...

3DMark06: 34.179 Punkte
Fire Strike: 9.727 Punkte
Heaven: 1.279 Punkte
Valley: 2.400 Punkte

Hab dabei auch mal ganz genau hingehört und konnte eigentlich so gut wie kein Fiepen und/oder knistern feststellen. Entweder habe ich also Glück gehabt, oder die Karte muss sich erst bei mir noch "einleben"


----------



## krankyphobious (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe mich als Austauschkarte (die MSI mit dem unerträglich lauten Knister-Geräuschen ging vor paar tagen zurück) doch für die ASUS umentschieden, da ja vermehrt Leute mit den MSI Karten Probleme haben. Bei der ASUS lese ich von Problemen so gut wie gar nichts!
Ich hoffe meine Entscheidung war richtig (kann mich ja eventuell nochmal umentscheiden, da die Lieferzeit über 7 Tage beträgt )


----------



## Vincent1985 (4. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe mich als Austauschkarte (die MSI mit dem unerträglich lauten Knister-Geräuschen ging vor paar tagen zurück) doch für die ASUS umentschieden, da ja vermehrt Leute mit den MSI Karten Probleme haben. Bei der ASUS lese ich von Problemen so gut wie gar nichts! Ich hoffe meine Entscheidung war richtig (kann mich ja eventuell nochmal umentscheiden, da die Lieferzeit über 7 Tage beträgt )



Nächste Woche müsste die Palit ankommen, dann entscheide ich ob ich die oder meine knisternde MSI behalte oder gar auf ASUS etc umsteige.

EDIT:

Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig, dass die MSI, die Palit und die ASUS allesamt semi-passiv kühlen?


----------



## huepfdohle (4. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig, dass die MSI, die Palit und die ASUS allesamt semi-passiv kühlen?


 
Jap, alle drei semi-passiv. MSI Gaming, ASUS Strix und Palit Jetstream.


----------



## Vincent1985 (4. Oktober 2014)

huepfdohle schrieb:


> Jap, alle drei semi-passiv. MSI Gaming, ASUS Strix und Palit Jetstream.



Dann ist mir die Marke egal


----------



## NuvNuv (4. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem alles eingebaut ist kann ich bisher nur sagen: Meine MSI GTX 970 ist absolut leise und läuft gigantisch. Ich habe heute 1 1/2 Stunden Crysis3 in höchster Einstellung gespielt und absolut nichts von der Karte gehört (leider brummen die Lautsprecher meines Monitors, aber die Karte selbst ist absolut still obwohl der Case an einer Seite noch offen ist).  NVIDIA Inspector gibt meine aktuelle Clock mit 1368 Mhz an, ASIC ist 77,1 whatever that means (ich habe an der Karte nichts verändert, kommt so aus der Verpackung). Ich würde gerne weitertesten, reicht z.B. ein Standard 3DMark oder muss es der extreme Test sein? Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann ich bisher nichts anfangen, da steht eigentlich nix drin.

Übrigens: Respekt wenn es jemand gelingen sollte, den Sticker wieder so auf den Lüfter zu kleben, dass man davon nichts merkt.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie warm wird die Karte bei dir?


----------



## NuvNuv (4. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie warm wird die Karte bei dir?


 
wenn Du mir sagst wo ich die Info finde, kann ich Dir die Frage beantworten. Ich habe es bisher nicht hinbekommen während dem Spiel etwas zu messen. 

Während Crysis liefen nach ner Weile auf jeden Fall beide Lüfter (weiß ich aber nur deshalb, weil ich nachgeschaut habe. Zu hören waren sie jedenfalls nicht).

Ok, hinbekommen: max 66 Grad


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Gerade noch Hitman Absolution stabil mit 1488,7 Mhz gespielt, da war die maximale Temperatur 60 C und immer noch leise


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Oktober 2014)

Welches Gehäuse hast du? Seitenteil offen ? Hitman mit vsync oder?


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Gerade noch Hitman Absolution stabil mit 1488,7 Mhz gespielt, da war die maximale Temperatur 60 C und immer noch leise



1500mhz sind bei den MSI wohl gut möglich, bekomm ich meine auch stabil hin. Temps gehen auch nicht wirklich hoch.
Habs noch nicht komplett ausgelotet bis wohin meine geht. Turbo = 1529Mhz und 3700Mhz Ram ist zur zeit das höchste was ich mal ausprobiert hab.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P6T SE Kommt dann bei raus ^^ Schon erstaunlich für einen 5/6 Jahre alten CPU xD


----------



## coco1811 (5. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> NVIDIA Inspector gibt meine aktuelle Clock mit 1368 Mhz an, ASIC ist 77,1 whatever that means (ich habe an der Karte nichts verändert, kommt so aus der Verpackung).


 
Das ist ein ordentlicher Takt für "out of the box". MSI gibt ja offiziell einen niedriegeren Takt an, das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich aber auch mit meiner GTX 770 Gaming. Da war der Takt deutlich höher als eigentlich von MSI angegeben.


----------



## Stefan84 (5. Oktober 2014)

Meine geht - so wie sie ist (also ebenfalls out of the box) - "nur" auf 1316 MHz, Speicher auf die standardmäßigen 3506 MHz 
Nicht das mich das jetzt groß stören würde, aber es zeigt doch das es bei der MSI eine große Serienstreuung gibt.


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

"out of the box" ging meine ca 1355mhz  also echt schon verrückt eine serienstreuung von 50Mhz Oo


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du? Seitenteil offen ? Hitman mit vsync oder?


 
ich habe ein Corsair Carbide 200R, das Seitenteil habe ich offen gelassen um das fiepen zu hören, kam aber kaum was, jetzt ist also wieder alles zu.

Hitman war ohne vsync glaube ich. 

Zu den OC Werten, ich habe im Afterburner bisher nur mit dem Power Limit und der Core Clock gespielt, welche Einstellungen habt ihr denn gewählt?

Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine CPU ( i5-4570) nicht optimal funzt, beim Firestrike im 3DMark Standard komme ich im Physics score nur auf *6277* Punkte. Im Cinebench kommt die CPU auf 409 Punkte (Single Core 108)?


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv
könnte es sein das deine CPU drosselt? Welcher Kühler haste, hoff mal nicht den Boxed und die Spannung auf Auto gelassen
Warum hast du ein Intel DH87RL Board verbaut bzw gekauft

Punkte sind etwas wenig, ich komme auf um die 8300Punkte (grafikscore 9877 und Physics7907) mit einer GTX 780 ohne zu Ocen mit 992MHZ im Boost.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Oktober 2014)

Na, wenn du das Seitenteil offen hast, wundern mich die niedrigen Temperaturen nicht  Physics Score ist in Ordnung, ich komm da auf  7775 bei 4,2 Ghz

@ Fox: Da er keine K CPU hat und eh nicht übertakten kann.


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> NuvNuv
> könnte es sein das deine CPU drosselt? Welcher Kühler haste, hoff mal nicht den Boxed und die Spannung auf Auto gelassen
> Warum hast du ein Intel DH87RL Board verbaut bzw gekauft
> 
> Punkte sind etwas wenig, ich komme auf um die 8600 mit einer GTX 780 ohne zu Ocen mit 992MHZ im Boost.



Kühler ist ein Scythe Mugen 4 - ich habe einen 10 Watt PC den ich so fertig gekauft habe, ohne an übertakten zu denken.


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Na, wenn du das Seitenteil offen hast, wundern mich die niedrigen Temperaturen nicht  Physics Score ist in Ordnung, ich komm da auf  7775 bei 4,2 Ghz
> 
> @ Fox: Da er keine K CPU hat und eh nicht übertakten kann.



@Chinaquads

ich kann das gerne nochmal nachholen mit geschlossenem Gehäuse - was hättste gerne an Einstellungen (GPU/Spiel) von mir?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Oktober 2014)

Nein, die Temps sind ja in Ordnung bei dir, teste gerade auch mit offenem Seitenteil und komme ohne Optimierung am PT auf 67°C, mit Optimierung am PT und OC mit 150 Mhz auf 61 °C  Passt schon 

Geschlossen steigen die Temperaturen bei mir so um 4-5 °C

Liegt aber auch zum großen Teil an dem Schallgedämmten Gehäuse (Fractal R4 )


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

Aber etwas wenig was sagt der Grafics Score?
Am Besten Screen einfügen. Ihr hättet ja weniger als ich mit einer 780 GTX die Standart läuft.


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin grad schon überrascht das doch noch so ein unterschied zwischen altem i7 und neuem i5 besteht Oo

Firestrike:
Graphics Score 13096  Physics Score 10287 Combined Score 4746

Gesamt: 10761


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

*Malc0m*
Ja der I7 macht mal Locker 1000 Punkte mehr aus zumindest beim Hasi war das so.


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Firestrike Standard (mit MSI Afterburner: Power Limit 100%, Core auf 1368 Mhz): 8956

Graphics Score 11789  Physics Score 6277 (war ein Fehler oben) Combined Score  4143


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

Denke man muss auch den Grafics Score vergleichen nicht den Physics Score..  So sieht das doch ganz gut aus. 
Hab meine mal etwas getaktet aber nur der Chiptakt so sieht das bei mir aus, da geht aber noch mehr meine 780 ist ein kleines Biest
Liegt ja auf deiner 970, da sagt noch mal einer da lohnt sich das umsteigen. 

Also denke deine CPU läuft normal der Gesamtscore spricht dafür.
Fiepen tut die nehm ich an auch nicht groß oder?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4266856


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Den Grafikscore könnte ich sicher noch höher bekommen, jetzt waren ja nur die "out-of-box" Werte der Karte als Basis für den Firestrike, aber viel wichtiger und darum hier im Faden: ich höre die Karte mit geschlossenem Case überhaupt nicht (mit offenem Seitenteil und direkt vor der Grafikkarte mit allen Werten in Max und bei 1488 Mhz bei Crysis3 habe ich sie etwas fiepsen gehört). Bin also absolut happy mit meiner MSI GTX 970


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

Dann haste ja glück mit deiner Karte, dann mal hoffen das sie lange lebt. Würd nur am Speicher der Karte nicht so viel rumdrehen, verschleißt wenn man das so sagen kann irgendwie schnell bzw. irgendwann wird se den nicht mehr halten oder er gibt den Löffel ab.

Welchen Speicher verbaut MSi eigentlich siehste mit GPU-Z bei Memory Typ. bei meiner 770er von MSI war das der billige Crap Elpidia, der ging schlecht zu Ocen.


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dann haste ja glück mit deiner Karte, dann mal hoffen das sie lange lebt. Würd nur am Speicher der Karte nicht so viel rumdrehen, verschleißt wenn man das so sagen kann irgendwie schnell bzw. irgendwann wird se den nicht mehr halten oder er gibt den Löffel ab.
> 
> Welchen Speicher verbaut MSi eigentlich siehste mit GPU-Z bei Memory Typ. bei meiner 770er von MSI war das der billige Crap Elpidia, der ging schlecht zu Ocen.



Bei mir Zeigt GPU-Z  GDDR5 (Samsung) an


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hammer dann geht die sicher gut wenn man kein Pech hat, Samsung geht meist am besten danach Hynx dann am ende Elpidia, mal gespannt wielang MSI die teuren Samsungs verbaut bei der 7xx war am schluss ja meist Elpidia verbaut da der billiger ist im einkauf da ging echt kaum was. Bei meiner ASUS 780 ist es immerhin noch der Hynx.


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dann haste ja glück mit deiner Karte, dann mal hoffen das sie lange lebt. Würd nur am Speicher der Karte nicht so viel rumdrehen, verschleißt wenn man das so sagen kann irgendwie schnell bzw. irgendwann wird se den nicht mehr halten oder er gibt den Löffel ab.
> 
> Welchen Speicher verbaut MSi eigentlich siehste mit GPU-Z bei Memory Typ. bei meiner 770er von MSI war das der billige Crap Elpidia, der ging schlecht zu Ocen.



Ja, ist echt top, freue mich auch drüber. Ich denke mal, ich lasse alles wie es ist, ich brauche kein OC (und wenn nötig hat mein Kärtchen ja genug OC-Potential). 

Beim mir ist laut GPU-Z auch GDDR5 von Samsung drin


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

Also meiner macht ohne Probleme +200Mhz mit, und wenn ich so manche Werte beim 3D Mark vergleich sehe haben manche da nochmal 100-150mhz drauf gelegt.

Hab meine Graka grad nochmal bei ner runde Bf4 getestet. mit den boost 1520mhz und 1853mhz (3700mhz) läuft alles stabiel. GPU pendelt sich bei 74° ein und das kommt eher daher das ich meine Tower Lüfter noch auf Silent laufen lasse.
BF4 ist so sogar bei 2560x1440 auf Ultra nur AA aus mit über 100fps spielbar Oo

Und irgendwie kommt es mir vor das das Spulenfiepen mit der Zeit abnimmt. Zumindestens kommt mir die Karte leiser vor als an den ersten betriebstagen. Und auch wenn die karte auf Temperatur kommt nimmt das fiepen ab.


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen das bei manchen die Karte leiser wird also das Fiepen wenn die Karte sich warmläuft.
Bei 100FPS sollte aber normal kein fiepen sein oder so leise das man es aus einem geschlossenen Case nicht raushört.

Meine ASUS fiept ja auch bei 200FpS und ab 1000 schon hörbar aber 1000FPS hat man nirgends,,, im Game Menü fiept auch nix groß und bei CS Go ganz leise da ich dort ja 300FPS hab also alles ab 200FPS wenn es leise ist würd ich als normal abstempel daher würd ich meine auch nie tauschen. Die nächste könnte schlechter sein oder sich wieder schlecht Ocen lassen.

Nur wenn es bei 60 oder 80FPS Knattert wie ein Teekessel würd ich das direkt retounieren.


----------



## Malc0m (5. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gelesen das bei manchen die Karte leiser wird also das Fiepen wenn die Karte sich warmläuft.
> 
> bei 100FPS sollte aber normal kein fiepen sein oder so leise das man es aus einem geschlossenen Case nicht raushört.



So leise ists nicht, es ist warnehmbar, gut hab auch um die graka 3 Lüfter+Öffnungen , aber trotzdem ists das fiepen hörbar.


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Oktober 2014)

hmm musste entscheiden ob behalten oder umtausch.


----------



## virus190 (5. Oktober 2014)

Meine MSI hat auch Spulenfiepen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nicht damit leben kann.
Egal wie viel FPS ein leises Fiepen/Zurren ist immer da, bei Watch Dogs im Menü  schlimm

Damit geht sie zurück und ich bleibe bei meiner Asus 660TI.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> bei 200FPS und mehr würd ich ein leises fiepen noch als normal einstufen.
> 
> @Chinaquads
> 1600MHz das ist hammer, ist das Ungine Heaven und Firestrike Extreme Stable? Und auch Game Stable?? Das wäre echt hammer da hättest ja den Goldenen chip erwischt



Meine läuft ohne Erhöhung der Spannung und Powertarget auf 1550 mhz und 4000 mhz RAM takt stable. 
Temperatur dort bei max 68 Grad. ^^

1600 mhz sind so mit dessen Erhöhung auf jeden Fall drin. An sich lassen sich die GTX 970er sehr hoch takten. 

Hier einmal den Fire Strike mit 1500 mhz/4000 mhz Takt

(Getestet mit meinen Xeon und einmal den 3770K)

11305 Punkte
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2888909

11400 Punkte
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2899731


----------



## Noctua (6. Oktober 2014)

Da der Liefertermin der Asus ja immer wieder verschoben wird muss es wohl die MSI werden. Gibt es da was neues zu oder warten noch alle auf die RMA-Austauschkarten?


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. Oktober 2014)

Nun auch mal Senf von mir

ASIC 69,6

Firestrike @ 4790K@4,4 Ghz und MSI 970 @1541/2000Mhz.

Crysis 3 lässt sich in FHD, Very High und 4xMSAA mit durchschnittlich 40 Fps spielen. Max Temp der Karte 63°C in Silverstone Raven 2

Spulenfiepen ist nur vorhanden, wenn die Boxen meines 42" Fernsehers angesprochen werden (HDMI) über ebendiese

Graka ist aus dem Tower heraus kaum wahrnehmbar


----------



## JanMue (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich persönlich habe kein Spulenfiepen bei mir feststellen können, jedoch habe ich ein anderes gravierendes Problem.
Die Grafikkarte taktet nicht hoch genug, sodass ich bei BF4 die 60 FPS nicht erreiche.
Der Takt schwankt zwischen 899 un 1114 und geht dabei nicht höher.
Ich weiß nicht warum die Grafikkarte das macht, jedoch machen die Frameeinbrüche keinen Spaß.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Grafikkarte 60 FPS für Bereiche auf der Map mit einem Takt zwischen 899 und 1114 schafft und dahingehend dann varieert, aber es passt sich nicht an die Bereiche an wo ich die volle Power brauche, sodass daraus schnell 40 FPS werden, Beispiel Siege of Shanghai Flagge B bei Conquest Large.

Ich habe bei Alternate eine "ähnliche" Kundenrezension gelesen, wobei er von älteren Spielen spricht wo die Taktrate nicht auf dem höchsten Level ist sondern eben niedriger, aber er hat ja volle FPS.
Ich habe jetzt schon alles was in meiner Macht steht versucht, von allen Grafiktreibern 344.07 - 344.16 bis Grafikkarte in einen anderen PC bauen, wo BF4 mit einer GTX670 auf Ultra ohne Probleme auf 60 FPS läuft, jedoch überall das gleiche Problem.
Nun gerade eben noch DSR getestet auf 1,2 und festgestellt das der Takt höher als 1114 lief, jedoch nicht so hoch bzw auf Maximum das ich 60 FPS hatte.

MSI Support ebenfalls heute angerufen und nen Support Ticket eröffnet, sie sagen ich bin der erste der sich über solch ein Problem beklagt.

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung was das Problem sein könnte?
Habe GPU-Z Rendertest ne Stunde laufen lassen und er ist bei 1354 die ganze Zeit geblieben.
Kann es ein Fehler des Chips sein, weil irgendwas reagiert doch da falsch.
Ab Donnerstag geht die Karte samt Mousepad, was ich wahrscheinlich nicht wiederbekommen werde bei Umtausch/Neukauf, aufgrund des 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht zurück.

Im Anhang findet sich ein GPU-Z Bild.
Mein System allgemein:
i5 2500K
8GB RAM von G.Skill
SSD 830 von Samsung
Full HD Monitor und Auflösung


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Oktober 2014)

Könntest mal ungine Heaven auf extreme benchen im fenstermodus stell es dann auf costum und die auflößung auf full hd. nehme an hast nen full hd monior dann siehste in gpu-z werend des benches dauehaft die mhz, ist besser als das nun mit zu loggen,  Ingame haste aber nicht auf den desktop geswitcht um zu schauen wie hoch sie taktet nehm an hast mitgelogt via gpu-z oder dir die fps mit dem afterburner anzeigenlassen ingame. da beim rausswitchen die mhz zahl runtergehen würde.


----------



## Malc0m (6. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Spulenfiepen bei mir feststellen können, jedoch habe ich ein anderes gravierendes Problem.
> Die Grafikkarte taktet nicht hoch genug, sodass ich bei BF4 die 60 FPS nicht erreiche.
> Der Takt schwankt zwischen 899 un 1114 und geht dabei nicht höher.
> Ich weiß nicht warum die Grafikkarte das macht, jedoch machen die Frameeinbrüche keinen Spaß.
> ...


 
Auf was Steht dein Powerlimit im MSI-Afterburner?
Und in den NVIDA Systemeinstellungen Kann man für das Jeweilige Spiel bzw allgemein die Leistung auf Adaptiv oder Volle Leistung stellen ( Energieverwaltungsoptionen ) Stell das mal auf volle leistung und schau dann auf die Taktraten.
Wie warm wird den die karte?


----------



## JanMue (6. Oktober 2014)

FOX2010 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest mal ungine Heaven auf extreme benchen im fenstermodus stell es dann auf costum und die auflößung auf full hd. nehme an hast nen full hd monior dann siehste in gpu-z werend des benches dauehaft die mhz ist besser als das nun mit zu loggen, Ingame haste aber nicht auf den desktop geswitcht um zu schauen wie hoch sie taktet nehm an hast mitgelogt via gpu-z oder dir die fps mit dem afterburner anzeigenlassen ingame. da beim rausswitchen die mhz zahl runtergehen würde.


 Habe den MSI Afterburner sowie den GPU-Z jeweils loggen lassen, also nicht beide gleichzeitig, und bei beiden das selbe Ergebnis. FPS Anzeige ingame durch den Befehl von BF4 perfoverlay.drawfps 1



			
				MALCOM schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was Steht dein Powerlimit im MSI-Afterburner?
> Und in den NVIDA Systemeinstellungen Kann man für das Jeweilige Spiel bzw allgemein die Leistung auf Adaptiv oder Volle Leistung stellen ( Energieverwaltungsoptionen ) Stell das mal auf volle leistung und schau dann auf die Taktraten.
> Wie warm wird den die karte?


 Also MSI-Afterburner Bild im Anhang und die Energieverwaltung auf volle Leistung zu stellen, habe ich bereits mal gemacht, kein Unterschied.
Die Karte an sich wurde während dem Spielen nie mehr als 65° warm.

Mein System allgemein:
i5 2500K
8GB RAM von G.Skill
SSD 830 von Samsung
Full HD Monitor und Auflösung


----------



## Fox2010 (6. Oktober 2014)

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Windows Download

Ja ist kostenlos. Hier der link. Download sollte aufgehen nach 5 sekunden, hab dir mal den direkt link rausgesucht.


----------



## JanMue (6. Oktober 2014)

@FOX2010: Habe den Test gemacht, es läuft auf die 1354 Mhz, aber das ist ja letztlich das gleiche wie als wenn ich den Rendertest von GPU-Z mache.
65 Grad war Maximum.
Dort ging es ja auch, ich will aber das es in Spielen funktioniert.
In BF4 sowie in Total War Shogun 2 gammelt die Grafikkarte zwiscehn 899-1114 Mhz.

Netzteil ist von Bequiet 630W, vorher war eine GTX570 ebenfalls von MSI am werkeln bis sie kaputt ging.
Das Netzteil kann es ja net sein, da es im anderen PC die gleiche schlechte Leistung bringt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> @FOX2010: Habe den Test gemacht, es läuft auf die 1354 Mhz, aber das ist ja letztlich das gleiche wie als wenn ich den Rendertest von GPU-Z mache.
> 65 Grad war Maximum.
> Dort ging es ja auch, ich will aber das es in Spielen funktioniert.
> In BF4 sowie in Total War Shogun 2 gammelt die Grafikkarte zwiscehn 899-1114 Mhz.
> ...



Ansonsten mach es mal über die MSO GAMING APP!
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-gaming-app-download.html

Da dann mal OC auswählen. Dann sollte er auch den Takt für das Game übernehmen.


----------



## JanMue (6. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten mach es mal über die MSO GAMING APP!
> Guru3D.com
> 
> Da dann mal OC auswählen. Dann sollte er auch den Takt für das Game übernehmen.


 Habe bei allen Tests und immer die MSI Gaming App genutzt (OC Mode). 
Habe aber auch mal einen Test ohne die MSI Gaming APP gemacht, gleiches Problem.
Zunächst die ältere version 05 und dann als ich das Problem erkannt habe die neue Version Online bei MSI runtergeladen, also version 10.
Wird wohl scheinbar darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Grafikkarte von mir zurückgeschickt wird.
Ob das dann überhaupt noch Sinn macht sie ein zweites Mal zu kaufen, wenn es ja diese Probleme mit den Kühlern sowie dem Spulenfiepen gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Die Karte kann ja scheinbar 1354, aber sie will das nur in Benchmarks machen, warum dieser Scheiß, das regt extrem auf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Habe bei allen Tests und immer die MSI Gaming App genutzt (OC Mode).
> Habe aber auch mal einen Test ohne die MSI Gaming APP gemacht, gleiches Problem.
> Zunächst die ältere version 05 und dann als ich das Problem erkannt habe die neue Version Online bei MSI runtergeladen, also version 10.
> Wird wohl scheinbar darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Grafikkarte von mir zurückgeschickt wird.
> ...



Einzige Sache dir mir bloß aufgefallen ist, ist das meine in Benchmarks mit ca. 30 MHz höher boostet
In den Games komme ich auf ca. 1360 Mhz.

Würd die auch zurück schicken wenn ich du wäre.  Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht.


----------



## NuvNuv (6. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man den Faden umbenennen - je mehr wir hier schreiben (auch wenn es inzwischen nicht mehr so oft um das Spulenfiepen geht) desto mehr wird die MSI GTX 970 als schlechte Karte dargestellt - dabei ist das absolut nicht der Fall!


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist definitiv ne super Karte. Allerdings das Fiepen einiger Sprösslinge ist nervig.
Gott sein dank bin ich mit meiner GTX970 Jetstream nicht davin betroffen. Ein Kollege, der sich die gleiche Karte gekauft hat, würde das auch gerne sagen.
Die Karte hört sich teils so an als würde sie brutzeln...


----------



## Noctua (6. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Faden umbenennen - je mehr wir hier schreiben (auch wenn es inzwischen nicht mehr so oft um das Spulenfiepen geht) desto mehr wird die MSI GTX 970 als schlechte Karte dargestellt - dabei ist das absolut nicht der Fall!


  Naja, solange ich kein normal funktionierendes Model habe, ist es für mich eine schlechte Karte. So etwas ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Mal schauen ob ich am 8.10. eine Ersatzkarte bekomme oder ob die erst einmal an die anderen Vorbesteller rausgehen.




Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Die Karte hört sich teils so an als würde sie brutzeln...


Kenne ich leider, genau deswegen ist meine auch zurück gegangen. Und MSI stellt sich taub.


----------



## SIICCC (6. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts da mit der asus strix oder der gigabyte g1 aus?
Meine 770 hat auch ein knistern, dass ich aber einen halbe meter vom gehäuse nicht mehr höre.
Entweder sind die leute in diesem thread zu empfindlich und bei den selben leuten würde eine strix oder g1 auch fiepen?


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Kenne ich leider, genau deswegen ist meine auch zurück gegangen. Und MSI stellt sich taub.[/QUOTE]

Wünsche Dir viel Glück.  Weil so ist das wirklich kein Zustand.


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> Wie siehts da mit der asus strix oder der gigabyte g1 aus?
> Meine 770 hat auch ein knistern, dass ich aber einen halbe meter vom gehäuse nicht mehr höre.
> Entweder sind die leute in diesem thread zu empfindlich und bei den selben leuten würde eine strix oder g1 auch fiepen?


 
Ich glaube eher das es ne GTX 970 Lotterie ist, entweder sie fiept oder nicht.

Und wenn der Rechner 1,5 Metern, bei geschlossenem Gehäuse, lautstark vor sich hin zwitchert, dann denke ich nicht, dass es sich um Überempfindlichkeit handelt.


----------



## Rheinlaender (6. Oktober 2014)

Werde mir dieser Tage eine zweite bestellen und werde darauf achten, ob diese dann fiept. Mit einer ist man ja kaum aussagekräftig


----------



## Noctua (6. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> Wie siehts da mit der asus strix oder der gigabyte g1 aus?
> Meine 770 hat auch ein knistern, dass ich aber einen halbe meter vom gehäuse nicht mehr höre.
> Entweder sind die leute in diesem thread zu empfindlich und bei den selben leuten würde eine strix oder g1 auch fiepen?


 Also die 670 hier knistert auch ganz leise. Dazu muss man das Ohr aber schon fast an die Karte halten. Die 970 hat so laut geknistert, dass es mich beim Spielen gestört hat. Extrem aufgefallen ist es mir bei Divinty: Original Sin, da dass Spiel doch recht leise ist. Ich dachte erst mein Netzteil gibt gleich den Löffel ab. Fiepen hatte ich 0.


----------



## earlcrow (6. Oktober 2014)

hab die MSI 28xxx SN ... kein fiepen - nur zur Info


----------



## Malc0m (6. Oktober 2014)

Rheinlaender schrieb:


> Werde mir dieser Tage eine zweite bestellen und werde darauf achten, ob diese dann fiept. Mit einer ist man ja kaum aussagekräftig




Ich warte auf meine 3.  weil Karte 1 extrem knisterte und fiebte , und karte 2 auch fiebt zwar nicht so schlimm wie die 1. aber unter 100fps gut wahrnehmbar 

Danach is bei mir aber auch schluss mit "statistik" ^^


----------



## Vincent1985 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomme heute voraussichtlich die PALIT. Bericht folgt


----------



## Slowzx (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte bei meiner Zotac 970 fiepen/klacken und genau das selbe bei meiner Asus Strix 970. Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, dass es am BeQuiet E9 480W liegt, denn dieses ist wohl das am meisten verbereitete Netzteil und würde die ganzen Meldungen erklären. Leider habe ich kein anderes Netzteil zum testen da. Jedenfalls habe ich mich mal mit JJ von Asus ausgetauscht, er wird die Karte mit mehreren Netzteilen testen. Gestern habe ich beim Asus 780ti 349€ Angebot von ZackZack zugegriffen, falls bei JJ nichts bei rumkommt, behalte ich die 780ti einfach und setze sie unter Wasser und hab endlich meine Ruhe. 3 Wochen rumärgern reicht.


----------



## Malc0m (7. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme heute voraussichtlich die PALIT. Bericht folgt



Meine 3. MSI kommt wohl morgn, werde auch Berichten.


@Slowzx: Geb bitte mal info, das mit dem Netzteil würde mich auch interresieren. ein E9 480W werkelt bei mir ja auch.


----------



## himan1000 (7. Oktober 2014)

Meine MSI gaming g4 kommt auch bald. Werde berichten.


----------



## RazerStojo (7. Oktober 2014)

Bekomme meine MSI am Donnerstag und soll dann auch mit dem be quiet! e9 480 CM werkeln. Werde auch berichten.


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2014)

Slowzx schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich wirklich das Gefühl, dass es am BeQuiet E9 480W liegt, denn dieses ist wohl das am meisten verbereitete Netzteil und würde die ganzen Meldungen erklären.


 Naja, ich habe es mit einem E7-480W und einem E10-600W getestet.


----------



## himan1000 (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe auch ein bequiet 530 Watt Netzteil...


----------



## JanMue (7. Oktober 2014)

Und woher kommt dieser Gedanke das es an bequiet liegt?
Ich habe auch ein bequiet Netzteil mit 630W, im anderen PC wo ich die MSI Gaming 4G Gtx970 getestet habe ist auch ne bequiet als Netzteil.
Bei beiden wie gesagt kommt diese scheiß Grafikkarte nicht über 1114 hinaus :S


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Wollte kurz berichten, dass gerade eben plötzlich der Postbote vor der Tür stand und mir ein Paket aushändigte. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Austauschkarte, die MSI GTX 970.
Hatte ja letztens berichtet über Fiepen/Knister-Geräusche der gleichnamigen Karte. 
Hätte jetzt nicht damit gerechnet. 

Die Seriennummer meiner vorherigen:
24xxx

Die Neue:
96xxx


baue sie jetzt ein und berichte umgehend. Ich hoffe so sehr, die ist in Ordnung


----------



## JanMue (7. Oktober 2014)

@krankyphobious: Ist zwar nur Nebensache, aber hast du das Mousepad noch bekommen?
Frage mich halt inwieweit man eine Chance hat wieder so ein Mousepad als kostenlose Beigabe zu bekommen.


----------



## Malc0m (7. Oktober 2014)

Auf das Mauspad würde ich verzichten hab keins von meinen bisher ausgepackt , weil selbst durch die Verpackung riechen die einfach nur nach Chemie.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Gerade mit paar Tests fertig geworden (Furmark, 3DMark FireStrike, Watch Dogs, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter)!

*Das Ergebnis:*Die Karte knistert DEUTLICH leiser vor sich her als die vorherige Baugleiche Karte, man hört das knistern immernoch deutlich heraus (da sind die GPU-Lüfter um einiges leiser) aber es stört weitaus weniger wie die vorherige.
D.h. die Geräusche (außer die Lüfter) sind  erheblich lauter als die vom ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448Cores, aber erheblich leiser als meine 1. MSI GTX 970. 
Merkwürdig aber ist, Sie gibt jetzt so knater-Geräusche von sich, schon bei 20 fps. Die jeweiligen Geräusche wechseln sich ab. Aber wie gesagt, Sie läuft dennoch erheblich leiser.

Noch etwas kurioses: 
Vorherige Karte, Boost-Takt: 1367Mhz
Aktuelle Karte,   Boost-Takt: 1277Mhz!

-Das kann ja doch ned sein? Ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied!


Habe mich auch gewundert wieso auf einmal das Mauspad nicht dabeilag, hatte mir gefallen (außer dem Geruch, dass aber nach paar Stunden verflogen war).
Auch auf dem Karton ist kein Sticker mehr drauf, dass auf das Mauspad hinweißt. Wirklich schade um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## Malc0m (7. Oktober 2014)

Interresant, meine 2. MSI ist auch leiser als die 1. und hat das Knistern nicht. Boostet auch noch bis 1360Mhz ... bin mal gespannt wie meine 3. MSI ist die Morgen kommt.


----------



## soul4ever (7. Oktober 2014)

Wo hast du die MSI getauscht? Wird das fiepen als Reklamations grund akzeptiert oder sagt ihr garnix dazu?


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2014)

Na das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an 
Morgen soll meine Ersatzkarte ja angeblich auch auf die Reise gehen, aber wenn ich das so lese würde ich fast canceln und auf die Asus gehen oder bei der 670 bleiben.


----------



## SIICCC (7. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Gerade mit paar Tests fertig geworden (Furmark, 3DMark FireStrike, Watch Dogs, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter)!
> 
> Das Ergebnisie Karte knistert DEUTLICH leiser vor sich her als die vorherige Baugleiche Karte, man hört das knistern immernoch deutlich heraus (da sind die GPU-Lüfter um einiges leiser) aber es stört weitaus weniger wie die vorherige.
> D.h. die Geräusche (außer die Lüfter) sind  erheblich lauter als die vom ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448Cores, aber erheblich leiser als meine 1. MSI GTX 970.
> ...



Vielleicht hast du schon die neue LITE version erhalten


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2014)

@SIICCC: Für uns Leitgeplagten ist das nicht so wichtig. Ich habe am 19.10.2014 bestellt und bis heute keine funktionierende GTX 970. Die Garantie läuft aber schon. Hoffentlich geht morgen meine Ersatzkarte bei Caseking raus und taugt dann auch was.


----------



## SIICCC (7. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> @SIICCC: Für uns Leitgeplagten ist das nicht so wichtig. Ich habe am 19.10.2014 bestellt und bis heute keine funktionierende GTX 970. Die Garantie läuft aber schon. Hoffentlich geht morgen meine Ersatzkarte bei Caseking raus und taugt dann auch was.



Natürlich ist das nicht lustig, das versteh ich schon. Würde mich auch total nerven wenn man ewig auf das ding wartet und das ist es unbrauchbar.
Btw
Die lite version der msi gibts aber wirklich, ist sogar schon vereinzelt gelistet.


----------



## SIICCC (7. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost sry


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du die Non-Gaming? Ja habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aber da MSI ja mit Taktraten unter 1300MHz wirbt wäre das noch zulässig, aber extrem nervig.


----------



## haii91 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe irgendwo mal auf Cb gelesen, das einer sein netzteil getauscht hat. Er hatte davor ein bequiet netzteil und hat es danach mit den corsair eines kumpels getestet. er hat letztendlich herausgefunden das das netzteil fiept oder knastert und nicht die Grafikkarte selbst. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.   

 *******
 Ich kann nur sagen, ich leide auch unter Spulenfiepen und bin auch erst davon ausgegangen das es an der Grafikkarte liegt weils mir wirklich zum ersten mal extrem aufgefallen ist als die 780Ti rein kam.  Nach tausenden Tests und probehören hat sich dann aber rausgestellt das es doch das MB sein muss, weil immer wenn die CPU ausgelastet wurde und mir das auch die LEDs am MB anzeigten, ging das große Geheule los.


----------



## haii91 (7. Oktober 2014)

n dann mehr oder weniger zufällig auf einen Artikel gestoßen wo halt drin stand das auch das NT dafür verantwortlich sein kann. 
Grade bei NTs die nicht mehr so viel Luft nach oben haben und dann bei starken Lastschwankungen einfach nicht mehr genug puffern können usw. 

Jedenfalls warum ich das alles erzähle, ich hab auch ein BQ E9 NT wie der TE und hatte mir mal vom Kumpel irgendein Corsair NT ausgeliehen und ja es war wie Magie, keinerlei Geräusche mehr.
Kannst ja auch mal mitn anderen NT das ganze testen, würde mich mal interessieren obs bei dir auch klappt.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Nene, die LITE Version ist es ganz sicher nicht, denn das würde einem ja auffallen, anderer Kühler/Verpackung und so


----------



## SIICCC (7. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Nene, die LITE Version ist es ganz sicher nicht, denn das würde einem ja auffallen, anderer Kühler/Verpackung und so



Verpackung ja, kühler nein.
Die lte bekommt anscheinend auch den twin frozr 5.
Wenn bei dir in gpu-z als default clock die 1140 stehen ist es schon die richtige.


----------



## Noctua (7. Oktober 2014)

haii91 schrieb:


> n dann mehr oder weniger zufällig auf einen Artikel gestoßen wo halt drin stand das auch das NT dafür verantwortlich sein kann.
> Grade bei NTs die nicht mehr so viel Luft nach oben haben und dann bei starken Lastschwankungen einfach nicht mehr genug puffern können usw.
> 
> Jedenfalls warum ich das alles erzähle, ich hab auch ein BQ E9 NT wie der TE und hatte mir mal vom Kumpel irgendein Corsair NT ausgeliehen und ja es war wie Magie, keinerlei Geräusche mehr.
> Kannst ja auch mal mitn anderen NT das ganze testen, würde mich mal interessieren obs bei dir auch klappt.



Naja, bei einem neuen E10-600W sollte man mehr als genug Luft nach oben haben. Den PC hatte ich damals aufs nötigste zum Testen reduziert. Sollte es am Board liegen, ist das trotzdem ein Reinfall für MSI, da es sich um ein nicht so altes MSI Z77 MPower handelt.
 Und so gut wie alle im Bekanntenkreis nutzen bq quiet Netzteile, da diese sehr leise sind.


----------



## DaveBrix (7. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob alle die bereits eine GTX 970 erhalten haben, per Express bestellt haben !? (Ich hatte nicht per Express bestellt) Nvidia hatte die Karten ja am 19. September so um 5:00 - 7:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit vorgestellt. Um 9:18 Uhr hatte ich dann die MSI direkt bei MF geordert, sprich direkt nachdem Sie die dort Online gestellt haben. Meinem Verständnis nach müsste ich eigentlich einer der ersten gewesen sein der die Karte bestellt hat, aber bisher ist nichts bei mir angekommen. Der zu erwartende Liefertermin änderte sich von Tag zu Tag und ab Heute ist die Karte "ohne Liefertermin", ist zwar nicht so als wenn ich nicht warten könnte, aber so ist das ganze schon etwas frustrierend.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe aber im Standardtakt nur 1114Mhz wie die 1. Karte auch. Bei MSI Afterburner und GPU-Z ersichtlich (bei Watch Dogs ist das der niedrigste Takt!).
Und GPU-Z zeigt nach dem öffnen zuerst PCI-Express 3.0, nach paar sek. aber nur 1.1 an, obwohl 3.0 vorhanden


----------



## Vincent1985 (7. Oktober 2014)

Die PALIT fiept und knistert ebenfalls und geht somit zurück.

Ich erliege fast der Versuchung ein anderes Netzteil zu testen.

Ich weiß mir sonst absolut keinen Rat mehr...

EDIT:

Meine Freundin meint ich soll mich nicht so anstellen, so laut wäre es gar nicht und ich hätte eh die Kopfhörer auf ... die Damen halt


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

@DaveBrix: Das ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich. Ich an deiner Stelle hätte dort schon längst angerufen und gefragt was Sache ist.
@Vincent1985: Ich habe vor paar tagen überlegt, auch die PALIT anstelle der MSI/ASUS zu bestellen. Hätte sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht gelohnt, da deine knistert, meine hätte es auch getan. 
Was ist bloß los mit den GTX 970ern? Da stimmt doch was gewaltig ned!

Was sagt ihr zu meinem Problem mit dem niedrigen Core-Takt und dem PCI-Ex.?

EDIT: Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen, und zwar das merkwürdige knatergeräusche beim Videos schauen auf youtube vorkommen, nicht laut, aber man hört es schon heraus.


----------



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Was ist bloß los mit den GTX 970ern? Da stimmt doch was gewaltig ned!
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu meinem Problem mit dem niedrigen Core-Takt und dem PCI-Ex.?



Also bei meiner Gigabyte knistert nichts, bis jetzt scheint das Problem ja bei MSI und Palit vorzukommen, bzw. soll die Zotac auch ganz schön fiepen.
Wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus?

Es soll wohl schon des öfteren am Netzteil gelegen haben, das Karten fiepen, aber ich habe mit meinem beQuiet E9 580W schon eine GTX 780 GHz Edition, eine ROG Matrix 780ti und jetzt die GTX 970 getestet und in der Hinsicht ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Die Matrix hat mit Sicherheit auch um einiges mehr aus der Steckdose gefressen als jetzt die 970.


----------



## Crush4r (7. Oktober 2014)

@krankyphobious

wenn die grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet wird schaltet der pci-e automatisch auf 1.1. geh mal in eine 3d anwendung. oder mach den 3d test. dann springt er wieder auf 3.0!
bzw drück mal im gpu-z neben dem pcie screen auf das fragezeichen, dort dann auf rendertest, dann springt er auch auf 3.0 um.


----------



## Vincent1985 (7. Oktober 2014)

coco1811 schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Gigabyte knistert nichts, bis jetzt scheint das Problem ja bei MSI und Palit vorzukommen, bzw. soll die Zotac auch ganz schön fiepen. Wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus?  Es soll wohl schon des öfteren am Netzteil gelegen haben, das Karten fiepen, aber ich habe mit meinem beQuiet E9 580W schon eine GTX 780 GHz Edition, eine ROG Matrix 780ti und jetzt die GTX 970 getestet und in der Hinsicht ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Die Matrix hat mit Sicherheit auch um einiges mehr aus der Steckdose gefressen als jetzt die 970.


    Die GTX 970 ist die erste Karte die zicken  macht. Wobei die GTX 780 ähnlich viel oder mehr Strom verbrauchen müsste. Dass das Netzteil Schuld sein soll ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn.  Voll hast du einfach Glück gehabt


----------



## Fox2010 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wenn nichts hilft würd ich sobald die verfügbar sind mal in nen PC laden gehen wie Atelco oder sowas was wo grad in der nähe ist und dort die Karte Kaufen, die haben eh Pcs da stehen sollen se die Karte testen ob sie fiept also mal einbauen bevor man sie kauft. Wenn hier fast jeder schon Karte nummer 3 oder 4 hat dann würd ich langsam aufgeben oder ne 780er Kaufen, die verbraucht etwas mehr hat aber auch nicht viel weniger leistung und gibts schon neu für 280Euro und weniger.

Ihr habt ja echt ne ausdauer soviel Karten so oft zurück senden und wieder ewig warten und nichts wird besser.


----------



## coco1811 (7. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 ist die erste Karte die zicken  macht. Wobei die GTX 780 ähnlich viel oder mehr Strom verbrauchen müsste. Dass das Netzteil Schuld sein soll ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn.  Voll hast du einfach Glück gehabt


 
Ja das wollte ich damit ja sagen. Ich denke nicht das es am NT liegt.


----------



## SIICCC (7. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Wenn hier fast jeder schon Karte nummer 3 oder 4 hat dann würd ich langsam aufgeben oder ne 780er Kaufen, die verbraucht etwas mehr hat aber auch nicht viel weniger leistung und gibts schon neu für 280Euro und weniger.



Naja... um bei der msi zu bleiben, da bekommt man die 780 auch noch nicht unter 335.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Das mit GPU-Z bzw. die Anzeige das PCI-E 1.1 angezeigt wird, hätte ich wissen müssen, denn sobald man ein Spiel startet wird wieder 3.0 angezeigt 
Aber wieso wird mir der Core-Takt nur mit 1114Mhz angezeigt, wie meine 1. Karte auch?

-Und was mir jetzt erst so richtig ins Gewicht gefallen ist: In Spielen (u.a. WD und TVoEC) habe ich jetzt ständige Laderuckler. Laderuckler im Sinne von, dass z.B. bei fahrten in Watch Dogs das Spiel immer wieder so ne drittel sek. lang pausiert wird. Bei The Vanishing of Ethan Carter genau so, nur ist es dort sogar viel schlimmer! Ich gehe ein paar meter und es gibt ~4 Nachladeruckler die etwa 1-2 sek. lang sind.
Mit meiner vorherigen MSI GTX 970 hatte ich sowas nicht. Da lief alles einfach traumhaft flüssig ohne dieses gestottere. 
Ich blick jetzt GARNICHTS durch


----------



## Slowzx (7. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Wenn hier fast jeder schon Karte nummer 3 oder 4 hat dann würd ich langsam aufgeben oder ne 780er Kaufen, die verbraucht etwas mehr hat aber auch nicht viel weniger leistung und gibts schon neu für 280Euro und weniger.


Genau das habe ich auch gemacht, das 349€ Asus 780ti Angebot kam mir wie gelegen. Mehr Leistung für den selben Preis, der Verbrauch ist mir "relativ" egal. Abwärme ist mit einer Wakü sowieso kein Problem.


----------



## Malc0m (7. Oktober 2014)

klingt irgendwie sehr komisch, hatte sowas nicht beim tausch meiner grakas , war bei deiner der aufkleber auf dem lüfter noch drauf?


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Wo ihr gerade davon sprecht, ich habe auch ein e8 530 watt von be quiet. 

Solange das Netzteil kalt ist, knistert die Graka, sobald das Netzteil auf Touren gekommen ist, ist das Knistern in der Graka weg und alles ist toll.


Sehr mysteriös das ganze.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Jep, der Aufkleber war noch drauf. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine neue Grafikkarte, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, also allem Anschein nach kein Rückläufer.
Aber wie kommt dass, das der Core-Takt (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Boost-Takt!) wie meine vorherige nur 1114Mhz anstelle von 1140Mhz beträgt und Sie rund 90Mhz weniger im Boost taktet?


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Gaming App evtl installiert ?? Welche Asic hast du? Was sagt GPU-Z ? Im Afterburner villeicht rumgespielt ?

meine ist im Standard auch bei 1114 Mhz, ist doch alles in Ordnung  Auf wieviel boostet die Karte denn ?


----------



## ccb100 (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

MSI Gaming App auf OC Mode und schwupp ist der Takt auf den besagten 1140...


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die Gaming App evtl installiert ?? Welche Asic hast du? Was sagt GPU-Z ? Im Afterburner villeicht rumgespielt ?
> 
> meine ist im Standard auch bei 1114 Mhz, ist doch alles in Ordnung  Auf wieviel boostet die Karte denn ?


 
Gaming App habe ich heute installiert. Und im Afterburner habe ich selbstverständlich nicht rumgespielt, ich habe noch alle Tassen im Schrank 
Weshalb ist die ASIC von Bedeutung? Habe übrigens exakt die selben Werte stehen in GPU-Z, aber 1114Mhz ist doch nicht Standard, wie kommst du drauf? Die müsste ,wie versprochen min. mit 1140Mhz takten.
Bosst habe ich schonmal erwähnt, 1277Mhz (vorherige 1367Mhz!).


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Junge Junge Junge....

Standard-Takt liegt bei 1114! 

Wenn du in der MSI Gaming App auf OC stellst, hebt er den Takt um 26 Mhz an !

MSI garantiert dir doch nen Boost von 1254 Mhz, alles was darüber ist, ist BONUS !!


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge....
> 
> Standard-Takt liegt bei 1114!
> 
> ...


 

@Chinaquads: Standard-Takt liegt bei 1140Mhz, auf jeder Homepage so angegeben. Boost-Takt kann immer varieren, das stimmt, da unterscheidet sich jede Karte.
Aber wenn ich in der MSI Gaming App auf OC stelle, dann erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht, was hat "OC" mit dem Standard-Core-Takt zu tun? Nichts!
Habe übrigens die MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G, also nicht die Lite Version, habe das ja bereits erwähnt.
Einfach mal die vorherigen Posts durchlesen, dann kommst du mit. Von wegen Junge Junge Junge....


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Die 1114 ist Standard, 1140 oc mode von MSI.

Daher geben auch alle Seiten die 1140 an. MSI garantiert dir diesen takt durch das OC, die Garantie wird davon nicht angetastet.

Fertig,so gibt es MSI auch auf der Homepage an. Mit deiner Karte ist alles in Ordnung.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... Den Rest kennste glaube ich.


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich jetzt auch auf dem Homepage von MSI. 
Aber wirklich überall (z.B. MF, HWV, ...) ist der Core-Takt mit 1140Mhz angegeben. Da kommt wirklich keine Sau drauf, dass man dafür die MSI Gaming App installieren und DANN auf "OC Mode" klicken muss, um diesen Core-Takt, der von den Anbietern angegeben ist, zu erreichen


----------



## JanMue (7. Oktober 2014)

*@krankyphobious:*
Als ich deinen Post zunächst las, dachte ich erst das du das gleiche Problem wie ich hast.
Mein Problem ist ja immer noch, dass die Grafikkarte in Spielen wie BF4 zwischen 899-1114 Mhz rumdümpelt, trotz OC Mode und sonstigen Einstellmöglichkeiten per Treiber.
Lediglich bei Rendertests fährt die Grafikkarte auf 1354Mhz, aber ganz ehrlich, ich will Spielen und nicht Rendertests machen.
Am Netzteil kann es auch net liegen oder irgendwelche andere Komponenten.
Wenn man die Grafikkarte in einen anderen PC baut, wo andere Hardware drin steckt, und das weiterhin nicht klappt mit dem Boost Takt, ja dann kann es nur an der Grafikkarte liegen.

Zu deinen Nachladerucklern kann ich dir nur empfehlen mal MSI Afterburner mitlaufen zu lassen, eventuell hüpft der Takt bei dir auch rum und in solch niedrigen Bereichen.
Bei mir sind das keine Nachladeruckler sondern FPS Einbrüche und somit spürbar langsameres Bild etc.
40 FPS niedrigster Wert mit der MSI Gaming 4G GTX970

Da fiept oder knistert meine erste Karte nicht aber dann so ein Scheiß, letztlich genau so schlimm, macht die Karte einfach unbrauchbar.
Irgendwer ne Asus Strix 970 und damit Probleme?


----------



## krankyphobious (7. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte ich ja, wie ich mich jetzt entsinne, auch mit meiner 1. Karte, das mit dem Takt.
Noch was komisch ist: Ich habe als Core-Takt nur 1114Mhz (der niedrigste Takt) im OC Mode bei der MSI Gaming App. Auch PC neustarten, neu installieren usw. halfen mir nicht weiter. <<Chinaquads und andere.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Auf das Mauspad würde ich verzichten hab keins von meinen bisher ausgepackt , weil selbst durch die Verpackung riechen die einfach nur nach Chemie.


 
WTF? Was für ein Mauspad??? O.o

AAH HAA! Die mit Mauspad machen stunk und die Ohne nicht. Das könnte ja die Rätsels Lösung sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die 1114 ist Standard, 1140 oc mode von MSI.
> 
> Daher geben auch alle Seiten die 1140 an. MSI garantiert dir diesen takt durch das OC, die Garantie wird davon nicht angetastet.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte mich auch zuerst gewundert gehabt, bis ich das dann beim ersten Starten der Gaming app selbst bemerkt hatte. 




JanMue schrieb:


> *@krankyphobious:*
> Da fiept oder knistert meine erste Karte nicht aber dann so ein Scheiß, letztlich genau so schlimm, macht die Karte einfach unbrauchbar.
> Irgendwer ne Asus Strix 970 und damit Probleme?



Ich hatte zuerst eine gehabt. War alles wunderbar. Meine MSI läuft aber genauso tadellos. Daher hat das wieder nichts zu sagen.


----------



## ile (8. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt auch auf dem Homepage von MSI.
> Aber wirklich überall (z.B. MF, HWV, ...) ist der Core-Takt mit 1140Mhz angegeben. Da kommt wirklich keine Sau drauf, dass man dafür die MSI Gaming App installieren und DANN auf "OC Mode" klicken muss, um diesen Core-Takt, der von den Anbietern angegeben ist, zu erreichen


Ist aber auch echt bullshit von MSI , diese App und die Modi. Wer taktet denn freiwillig niedriger bitte ? Das Krieg ich auch per Afterburner hin notfalls...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wir sprechen hier von 26 Mhz!


----------



## NuvNuv (8. Oktober 2014)

im bekannten Magazine of Psychological Disorientation der UoHVCU ist gerade ein neuer Artikel erschienen: "Ist Massenhysterie Schuld am Spulenfiepen der MSI GTX 970?"


----------



## Vincent1985 (8. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es tatsächlich NICHT am Netzteil liegt.

Kann man in diesem Thread eine kleine Abstimmung bzgl. des Netzteils starten?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall aufhören andauernd die Karten zu tauschen, das bringt nichts.

Der Zufall ist schon derb groß, dass zwei MSI und eine PALIT Probleme haben.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Oktober 2014)

der war nix, sry 


Diese Ganzen Spulenfiepen/MSI Threads machen mich nicht mehr sonderlich " geil" auf diese Karte. Aber es gibt ja genug Alternativen ( Asus, Palit, Galax EX, Phantom )
Ich denke, ich gebe der Galax EX mal eine Chance. Zumal sie aktuell auch noch lieferbar ist.


@Vincent

hattest du eine Palit, die fiepte ?


----------



## Slowzx (8. Oktober 2014)

Generell halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Asus, MSI oder Gigabyte Karten fiepen. Über die Jahre habe ich persönlich nie Probleme mit Asus Karten gehabt, die Qualität war immer 1A. (Weshalb ich das Ganze derzeit auch auf's NT schiebe bis JJ von Asus mal antwortet)


----------



## trigger831 (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine msi ist vorhin angekommen.  Werde sie dann nachher mal testen. Sieht so aus, als sei es kein Rückläufer.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2014)

Slowzx schrieb:


> Generell halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Asus, MSI oder Gigabyte Karten fiepen. Über die Jahre habe ich persönlich nie Probleme mit Asus Karten gehabt, die Qualität war immer 1A. (Weshalb ich das Ganze derzeit auch auf's NT schiebe bis JJ von Asus mal antwortet)


 Tolle, sinnfreie Antwort! 
Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit (>15 Jahre) auch noch keine Probleme mit Spulenfiepen. Mit der MSI habe ich allerdings ein lautes Knistern und der Thread hat mir gezeigt das ich nicht der Einzige bin. Da ich die Karte sogar noch einmal mit einem neuen (=frisch gekauft!) Netzteil mit mehr als ausreichender Leistung getestet habe, liegt es eher nicht am Netzteil. Da bleiben nur noch Karte (MSI) oder Board (MSI).


----------



## Slowzx (8. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Tolle, sinnfreie Antwort!
> Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit (>15 Jahre) auch noch keine Probleme mit Spulenfiepen. Mit der MSI habe ich allerdings ein lautes Knistern und der Thread hat mir gezeigt das ich nicht der Einzige bin. Da ich die Karte sogar noch einmal mit einem neuen (=frisch gekauft!) Netzteil mit mehr als ausreichender Leistung getestet habe, liegt es eher nicht am Netzteil. Da bleiben nur noch Karte (MSI) oder Board (MSI).


Mein Beitrag sollte dich keineswegs dazu bewegen zu denken, dass ich ein 970 Verfechter bin. Ich habe selber 2 Karten getestet und beide hatten das selbe fiepen. Und genau deshalb kommt mir der Gedanke mit dem NT, weil eine Asus Karte (meine 2. 970) eben schon eine bessere Stromversorgung mitbringt als eine Zotac (meine 1. 970). Da das BeQuiet E9 480W (bzw. die komplette Straight Power E9 Serie) nun mal sehr weit verbreitet ist halte ich meine Vermutung für durch aus legitim. Des weiteren stellt Maxwell völlig neue Anforderungen durch die Leistungsspitzen an die Netzteile.


----------



## soul4ever (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine MSI von haedwareversand könnt heute an.  Neuer PC mit brandneuem e10 500watt Netzteil!  Werde berichten. 

Hatte früher schon immer bq Netzteile und hatte noch nie spulenfiepen.  Meine letzten Karten waren 7970, 6970, gtx 570, 6870, 4850"... Die waren alle ok!, 

Kann es sein, dass es so hochfrequenz Töne sind das manche die nicht mehr hören?  Ich gehe auch stramm auf die 30 zu, vllt bin ich dann aus dem Alter schon raus wo man das hört?  

😁


----------



## trigger831 (8. Oktober 2014)

Karte mal eben kurz getestet. Boostet in skyrim auf FHD mit allen Details sowie fxaa auf 1342 mhz konstant mit 60 fps. Wird nicht wärmer als 61 Grad. Lüfter höre ich nicht. Ach ja; fiepen höre ich nicht.


----------



## Crush4r (8. Oktober 2014)

bei leichtem fiepen kann das zutreffen das man es mit dem alter nicht mehr hört. aber manche MSI karten haben ja so extremes spulenfiepen dass das sogar noch ein 80 jähriger hören würde. und das ist dann schon wirklich nicht mehr zu verkraften!


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Karte mal eben kurz getestet. Boostet in skyrim auf FHD mit allen Details sowie fxaa auf 1342 mhz konstant mit 60 fps. Wird nicht wärmer als 61 Grad. Lüfter höre ich nicht. Ach ja; fiepen höre ich nicht.


 
Dann teste mal bitte mal den Fps Bereich zwischen 60-150fps


----------



## trigger831 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bei 180 fps höre ich leicht etwas, wenn ich mein Ohr nebens Gehäuse halte. Bei 1900 fps ist das fiepen laut und auch im Zimmer zu hören.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Bei 180 fps höre ich leicht etwas, wenn ich mein Ohr nebens Gehäuse halte. Bei 1900 fps ist das fiepen laut und auch im Zimmer zu hören.


 
Okay, also für mich wäre die Karte somit "in Ordnung"  ab 200fps lass ich mir das gefallen da es außerhalb des normalen Nutzungsbereich auftritt.  gz zur karte 
Meine 3. MSI kommt heute, werde heut abend mal berichten.


----------



## Vincent1985 (8. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> der war nix, sry   Diese Ganzen Spulenfiepen/MSI Threads machen mich nicht mehr sonderlich " geil" auf diese Karte. Aber es gibt ja genug Alternativen ( Asus, Palit, Galax EX, Phantom ) Ich denke, ich gebe der Galax EX mal eine Chance. Zumal sie aktuell auch noch lieferbar ist.  @Vincent  hattest du eine Palit, die fiepte ?



Ja hatte ich, die geht heute zurück.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich, die geht heute zurück.


 
schade :/


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2014)

Die BeQuiet Netzteil Debatte hatten wir doch schon ausdiskutiert...

Ich hab ein BeQuiet Netzteil (e9-580) und meine Freundin (e9-480) hat eins und da ist nichts.

Mein Bruder (e9-480) hat auch eins und da mit der Asus genauso nichts.
Es liegt also nicht am Netzteil!


----------



## Carlios (8. Oktober 2014)

So, ich dachte ich melde mich hier auch mal an um euch meine Erfahrungen weiterzugeben mit den GTX 970 Karten. Ich hatte bisher schon die Möglichkeit ganze 5 karten von 5 herstellern zu testen und verbauen. Ich bin mit allen sehr zufrieden gewesen. 

Am Samstag direkt nach der VÖ der Karte wurde ich bereits gefragt von meinem Bruder ob ich seine GTX 970 Asus Strix einbauen und testen mag, gesagt getan. Ich hatte sie bei 2000 FPS völlig Spulenfiepen oder Knisterfrei am laufen. OC war bis auf 1400 Mhz möglich aber war nie gewünscht. Temps waren max 70 Grad unter Last und Superleise das ganze. Firestrike mit OC 10500 Punkte

Zwei Tage danach hat mich ein Kumpel gefragt ob ich seine MSI Twin Frozr verbauen mag, gesagt getan. Ich hatte sie ebenfalls auf 1400 Mhz OC und keinerlei Spulenfiepen oder Knistern bis 2000 FPS gehabt. Die Temperaturen lagen bei 71 Grad unter last und dabei genau so leise wie die Asus Strix. Firestrike mit OC 10950 Punkte

Einen Tag später kam dann ein weiterer Kumpel an und sagte er hätte eine Gigabyte G1 Gaming zu verbauen. Natürlich auch hier gesagt und getan. Die OC Grenze hier lag bei 1500 Mhz, die Lüfter waren unter Last gut hörbar aber nicht störend und die Temperaturen hier bei 69 Grad unter last. Bis 2000 FPS war ein leichtes Fiepen zu vernehmen aber das war absolut nicht störend und kein Rücksendegrund. Firestrike mit OC war hier bei 11000 Punkten

DIe Letzte karte habe ich einem Arbeitskollegen verbaut, er hat sich für die Palit Jetstream entschieden. Sie wirkte beim auspacken recht billig und hatte viel Plastik. War aber von der leistung her okay, sie lief ebenfalls bei 1400 Mhz OC stabil aber hatte ziemliches Spulenfiepen schon bei 120 FPS. Sie wurde auch ziemlich warm, fast 78 Grad unter last hatte sie zu bieten. Firestrike mit OC 10350 Punkte

Heute habe ich nun meine GTX 970 Galax verbaut in meinem Rechner. OC hatte ich bis 1390 Mhz Möglichkeiten, danach war ende da sie nur einen ASCI von 63 % hat. Da ich aber eh kein OC benötige passt das ganz gut ins Bild. Von der Lautstärke her kann ich sagen sie ist sehr leise fast nicht hörbar im Idle und unter last auch nicht sehr laut. Zumindest nicht störend wenn wer ca 2 Meter entfernt sitzt. Sie wird auch nicht sehr warm, hatte gradmal unter last eine Temperaturspitze von 65 Grad. Eine echte Alternative zu MSI und Asus und vor allem auch lieferbar. Eine echt gelungene Karte. Spulenfiepen oder Knistern war auch hier nicht zu hören bis 2000 FPS. Firestrike mit OC hab ich auf maximal 10100 Punkte gebracht.

Alle Personen hatten ein bequiet netzteil. 1x E10 500W 3x E9 480W und 1x L8 550W. Alle Temperaturen waren mit einem ziemlich luftdurchlässigen Gehäuse getestet und es waren auch immer 2 gehäuselüfter in betrieb. Nur als kleinen Anhaltspunkt. Vielleicht konnte ich euch etwas helfen hiermit und euch die ein oder andere kaufentscheidung abnehmen.

Grüße


----------



## coco1811 (8. Oktober 2014)

Kurz Offtopic:

Wurde eigentlich irgendwann mal bewiesen, dass ein geringer ASCI Wert auch schlechtes Overclocking liefert? Ich habe demnach nämlich einen miserablen Wert mit 62,7 obwohl die G1 Gaming Chips ja angeblich selektiert sind. Außerdem erreiche ich mit dem mageren Wert auf Anhieb 1504 MHz Boostclock ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen. Da beisst sich der Hund irgendwie selbst in den Schwanz.


----------



## circoloco696 (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir heute die MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G OC bestellt.
Wenn sie da ist werde ich mal berichten ob es Spulenfiepen gibt.


----------



## Crush4r (8. Oktober 2014)

der ASIC wert ist für den normalo völlig zu vernachlässigen, außerdem gibt es keine garantie das eine karte mit besserem ASIC auch besser zu übertakten ist. das ist mehr oder weniger glückssache. ich persönlich achte nicht auf den ASIC, ich probiere einfach, denn ich habe die erfahrung gemacht: Guter ASIC und trotzdem schlechter OC möglich. anders wiederum schlechter ASIC und übertakten geht trotzdem wie sau.


kann man als normal anwender also getrost vergessen und ausprobieren ist die devise. 1504 sind ja schonmal 1,5Ghz und spielt somit in der oberen liga mit was oc-möglichkeit angeht, zwar schaffen einige chips noch etwas mehr, aber ansich ist es ein guter wert.

lass dich vom ASIC also nicht irreführen


----------



## Pumpi (8. Oktober 2014)

Karten mit hohem ASIC boosten ab Werk höher und Karten mit niedrigem ASIC brauchen mehr Saft im hohen OC, was kein Problem ist wenn das PT ausreicht...

 Und die Gigabyte hat ein ab Werk PT von 250 Watt. Wenn da keine 1500Mhz gehen wo dann ?....


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte letztenendes sowohl mit Asus, Msi als auch mit Inno Spulenfiepen hören. Das typische Zieseln. Bei einer mehr, bei der anderen weniger.


----------



## Carlios (8. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Info an alle, die MSI Karte ist absofort bei Arlt lagernd für 379 € und die Asus Strix bei Alternate für 349€ also zuschlagen


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

So... Grade Karte nummer 3. von MSI eingebaut.

1. Version Ohne Mauspad erwischt..  -> kann ich drauf verzichten
2. OC Standartwert durch MSI Gamingapp Boost auf ca 1305Mhz.  -> ist auch in Ordnung
3. Diablo 3 Gestartet...  und was muss ich vernehmen... es surrt und fiebt von der Karte. -> Würg !

Mit dem Framelimiter von D3 rumgespielt und das surren / fiepen hört erst bei 50fps auf bzw ist nicht mehr warnehmbar.

Werd die Karte gleich mal etwas "warmlaufen" lassen und beobachten wie sie sich verhält, aber zZ ist sie vom Surren/Fiepen lauter als meine 2. MSI , welche zudem einen höheren Standart Boost hat
=> werde ich wohl die Karte Freitag direkt Retour schicken und die 2. MSI behalten, da sie zwar auch geräusche macht aber erst bei 100fps es störend wird.

Ich frag mich echt was mit den Karten los ist


----------



## Carlios (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> 1. Version Ohne Mauspad erwischt..  -> kann ich drauf verzichten


 
hast ne kundenrücksendung erwischt. Die ging wahrscheinlich deshalb zurück weil sie fiept.


----------



## Vincent1985 (8. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> hast ne kundenrücksendung erwischt. Die ging wahrscheinlich deshalb zurück weil sie fiept.


 
Find ich auch geil, dass Leute die Karte zurück senden und das Mousepad behalten ...


----------



## sledhammer (8. Oktober 2014)

Echt jetzt die MSI die ich hatte da ist kein Mauspad mit dabei gewesen und sie hatte Spulenfiepen, das war doch dieser grosse schwarze flache Pappkarton nur für die Treiber CD und Anleitung.


----------



## JanMue (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe bei Mindfactory heute angerufen und gefragt wie das aussieht mit dem Mousepad, nachdem ich ca. 15 Mins in der Warteschlange war.
Mir wurde gesagt das lediglich bei Umtausch das Mousepad behalten werden darf und ich nur die Grafikkarte zurücksenden muss.
Wenn ich das Geld zurück haben möchte, dann wollen sie das Mousepad aber wieder haben.

Hat hier jemand das Geld zurück verlangt aber das Mousepad behalten und hat das ganze auch geklappt?
Man kann ja diesen Aufkleber auf der Packung abziehen wo drauf steht, dass ein Mousepad dabei ist, aber wie sieht das mit der Seriennummer aus, können die daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehen, also ob da jetzt nen Mousepad dabei war es aber nicht zurückgeschickt wurde?
Ich frage so explizit, da laut Mindfactory der Liefertermin unbekannt ist, sprich lange Wartezeiten in Kauf genommen werden müssen, andere Anbieter listen die Graka ja schon "ab 10.12 verfügbar", also Dezember.
Alles zu lange, aber ich will das Mousepad behalten xD und das Geld haben und dann erst eine neue kaufen, wenn sie verfügbar ist und wenn das nur bei einem anderen Anbieter mit einem ähnlichen Preis möglich ist.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

Nein es war keine Rücksendung. Wenn wäre das eine gewesen die komplett zu MSI zurück ging. Da die Karte Original verpackt war mit jeglichen Klebestreifen.

Nein bei den neueren Versionen ist kein Mauspad mehr dabei , steht auch nichtmehr aufm Kartong


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

@JanMue
Du willst die echt wegen dieses Billigartikels über den Tisch ziehen? Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

Daran erkennt man ob ein Mauspad dabei ist oder nicht. Nix mit Retrour Ware


----------



## JanMue (8. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> @JanMue
> Du willst die echt wegen dieses Billigartikels über den Tisch ziehen? Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


 Es klingt zwar gemein, aber ich habe mich für diese Graka entschieden, weil sie wenn man sie mit den anderen Grakas vergleicht, die Beste der Klasse ist und eben als einzige diesen Bonusartikel hat.
Ich will ja die Graka nicht zurückschicken, ich habe auch kein fiepen oder knattern.
Bei mir ist ja das Problem das die Graka in Spielen einfach nicht höher als 1114 Mhz geht, trotz OC Mode usw.
Aber ich fühle mich verarscht, ich bestell die Graka und dann soll ich obwohl ich sie als "einer der Ersten" bestellt habe auf diesen Bonusartikel verzichten, nur weil die Mist gebaut haben.
Ich habe dieses MousePad lieb gewonnen und es ist bisher das erste richtige Mousepad für mich.

Also hat das jemand bisher versucht mit Geld zurück aber Mousepad behalten?


----------



## krankyphobious (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich stehe jetzt vor einem großen Problem:
Plötzlich dreht der rechte Lüfter mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit, der linke dreht sich dabei nicht, aber man sieht alle paar sek. recht deutlich, das er anfangen will zu drehen,  aber nichts passiert. Das ganze läuft dann für paar stunden so weiter. Nach einem PC Neustart das gleiche. 
ERST nachdem ich selbst den linken Lüfter per Hand(!) anschubse, dreht er sich und der rechte Lüfter läuft nun langsamer d.h. auf gleichem Niveau wie der linke Lüfter.
What the Hell?
Und außerdem, beim MSI Afterburner wird mir als Geschwindigkeit 0 RPM angezeigt, wenn sich nur der rechte Lüfter dreht. Wenn beide wieder normal laufen, dann zeigt er die RPM auch an.

Im Leerlauf habe ich (min. 1 std. Betrieb, Firefox, mehrere tabs offen), wenn Sie rund läuft, immer so zwischen 59-61°C. Dabei springen die Lüfter mehrmals immer mal wieder kurz an, sprich sehr oft beim filme schauen etc. höre ich Sie leise aufheulen, dann wieder totenstille, nach 30 sek. wieder das gleiche und das geht dann immer so weiter. Mit offenem Case kommt es etwas seltener, aber dennoch vor.

Wenn nur der eine rechte Lüfter läuft, habe ich eine Temp. von ~37°C.

*EDIT:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und wenn Sie normal läuft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT 2:* Jetzt hat es wieder angefangen, nur der rechte Lüfter dreht in einem hörbaren Ton. Temp.: 40°C.


----------



## Carlios (8. Oktober 2014)

Lol alle karten bei Alternate schon wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

@krankyphobious
Glückwunsch, du gehörst wohl zu denjenigen, die beim Abziehen des Aufklebers aus der Hölle mit grobmotorischer Kraft das Lüfterlager zerdeppert haben. Problem ist bekannt, zukünftige Karten kommen deswegen ohne den Aufkleber.
Du darfst direkt umtauschen, da Msi glücklicherweise ein Einsehen hat.

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2ieznh/psa_there_is_a_huge_issue_with_one_of_the_msi_gtx/


> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.0
> Here is the official word from an MSI admin:
> We discussed this internally and the fan issue (fan2 @100%) is most likely caused by the sticker. Many fans can withstand the removal of the sticker without any damage but a small amount of fans seem to get damaged. Our production has already stopped using these stickers.
> So we recommend all users that suffer from this issue to return the card to the point of purchase for warranty service.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. Oktober 2014)

Dann muss der Aufkleber aber auch draufkleben wie mit Uhu festgeklebt das ein lager dabei schaden nimmt.
Wenn man seine Gehäuselüfter reinigt geht man damit auch nicht zimperlich um und die drehen sich noch nach dem 10ten reinigen, und wenn du sie an die Wand wirfst und er nicht zerbricht wird er auch noch gehen.
Dann hat MSi aber total minderwertige Lüfterlager verbaut oder der kleber sitzt so fest das man ziehen muss wie ein Elefant, hab noch nie Gehört seid ich mit Pcs rummache das man einen Lüfter kaputt macht indem man den aufkleber der meist auf jeder Karte ist abzieht.

So langsam wird das doch mit den neuen Karten recht Witzlos, Fiepen ok gabs vorher auch schon aber knattern wie nen Trafo nebem dem Atomkraftwerk, Aufkleber die eine Karte zum Totalschaden machen oder lager die man besser mit der Pinzette anfässt. Ist doch wohl ein Witz das ganze langsam.


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Ich stehe jetzt vor einem großen Problem:
> Plötzlich dreht der rechte Lüfter mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit, der linke dreht sich dabei nicht, aber man sieht alle paar sek. recht deutlich, das er anfangen will zu drehen,  aber nichts passiert. Das ganze läuft dann für paar stunden so weiter. Nach einem PC Neustart das gleiche.
> ERST nachdem ich selbst den linken Lüfter per Hand(!) anschubse, dreht er sich und der rechte Lüfter läuft nun langsamer d.h. auf gleichem Niveau wie der linke Lüfter.
> What the Hell?
> ...


Da bekommt das Wort Pixelschubse ne ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## krankyphobious (8. Oktober 2014)

Ohh, das hätte ich ahnen müssen, und darüber auch was gelesen gehabt.
Aber ich habe wie bei der 1. Karte auch, unglaublich behutsam den Kleber abgezogen (der ging aber wirklich VERDAMMT schwer ab!). Noch nie so was erlebt.

Wenn das wirklich daran liegen sollte: Meine Fresse! Zuerst die enorm lauten Spulenfiepen/Knister-Probleme, dann die Lüfter-Probleme, wie man im Netz ließt, dann dass das Mauspad nicht mehr beiliegt (hatte es auch wieder eingepackt zu der Retoure, dachte ich kriege selbstverständlich wieder eins) und dann noch die mit dem "Kleber". 
Noch nie hatte ich in 10 Jahren sooo viel Stress mit einer Hardware, einfach unglaublich was sich da MSI leistet. Wer bezahlt ständig die ganzen fahrten zur Post, ganz zu schweigen von der unglaublichen Zeit-Verschwendung und meiner Mühe und Geduld? Ich kaufe ja kein 50 Jahre altes Auto oder sonst was


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Aufkleber aber auch draufkleben wie mit Uhu festgeklebt das ein lager dabei schaden nimmt.


 
Tut er auch.
Welche GTX 970 - Seite 26 - ComputerBase Forum



> Dieser Aufkleber... wer hat sich diesen Mist bloß ausgedacht. Ich war ja nun vorbereitet. Am Rand geht er ganz einfach ab, aber direkt über dem Lüfterlager klebt er ja nun wirklich wie Hi*ler-UHU-from-space.


----------



## ile (8. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Ich stehe jetzt vor einem großen Problem:
> Plötzlich dreht der rechte Lüfter mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit, der linke dreht sich dabei nicht, aber man sieht alle paar sek. recht deutlich, das er anfangen will zu drehen,  aber nichts passiert. Das ganze läuft dann für paar stunden so weiter. Nach einem PC Neustart das gleiche.
> ERST nachdem ich selbst den linken Lüfter per Hand(!) anschubse, dreht er sich und der rechte Lüfter läuft nun langsamer d.h. auf gleichem Niveau wie der linke Lüfter.
> What the Hell?
> ...


Danke für die Info des Anlaufverhaltens! Weiß jetzt, dass die MSI Schrott ist, weil die Lüfter schon bei 60° angehen, das macht Asus besser...


----------



## Fox2010 (8. Oktober 2014)

Was macht asus da besser da sind es dann halt 65c° zudem ist das eh besser wenn die Karte weniger hitze abbekommt, hätten sie wie bei der 770 die lüfter verbaut hätten die dauerhaft gedreht und die Hardware hätte wenigstens luft abbekommen und würde sich freuen und man würde auch nichts hören, ist doch wayne wann der lüfter angeht wenn man ihn eh nicht aus dem Case hört. 
Da schieß ich mich weg das ASUS da besser ist weil der lüfter 5c° später angeht, könnte man sich auch über den einen Stromstecker auskotzen und sagen die ASUS ist ja mist alle haben 2 gehen besser zu Ocen da die TDp von 150Watt eh überschritten wird beim übertakten.

Das macht die Karte nun nicht schlechter.

Zum Aufkleber, wie kann man das ganze den umgehen ziehen ist also nicht der richtige weg aber zu feste drücken darf man auch nicht. Klar MSI klebt nichts mehr drauf aber gibt ja noch genug wo der mist draufklebt.
Wär ja echt Glückssache den ab zu machen ohne was zu zerstören.


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Vorsichtig sein und Glück haben. Mehr geht nicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Oktober 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Danke für die Info des Anlaufverhaltens! Weiß jetzt, dass die MSI Schrott ist, weil die Lüfter schon bei 60° angehen, das macht Asus besser...


 
xDDD WTF?
Hast du überhaupt ne Karte gehabt? Nein.
Also bitte nicht so nen Blödsinn herumträllern. 

Das sagt einer der beide Karten hatte! 

Bei mir ging der Kleber btw ganz normal ab. Nicht zu leicht, aber auch nicht zu schwer.


----------



## krankyphobious (8. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> xDDD WTF?
> Hast du überhaupt ne Karte gehabt? Nein.
> Also bitte nicht so nen Blödsinn herumträllern.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte nicht aufregen 
Meine gingen relativ schwer ab!


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat er eine Retourkarte. Ich habe den Aufkleber auch vorm Zurückschicken wieder draufgeklebt und da klebte er bei weitem nicht mehr so fest.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

So hab meine 2. MSI wieder eingebaut. die ist leister und taktet höher. Grad mal bei BF4 verglichen. bei der neuen Karte ist es ein fiepen / surren deutlich rauszuhören.
Bei der 2. nurnoch ein leises Surren was aus dem Rechner kommt. Vll legt sich das mit der Zeit noch, keine lust mehr auf Graka tausch.. die wird nun behalten.


----------



## JanMue (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> So hab meine 2. MSI wieder eingebaut. die ist leister und taktet höher. Grad mal bei BF4 verglichen. bei der neuen Karte ist es ein fiepen / surren deutlich rauszuhören.
> Bei der 2. nurnoch ein leises Surren was aus dem Rechner kommt. Vll legt sich das mit der Zeit noch, keine lust mehr auf Graka tausch.. die wird nun behalten.


 Teste bitte mal in BF4 Siege of Shanghai 64 Spieler Conquest Large und geh mal in nen Heli oder auf Flagge C und B und sag mir bitte ob du dauerhaft 60 FPS hast.
Ebenso bitte sagen was dir MSI Afterburner in der Log anzeigt für einen Core Takt, taktet deine auf den maximalen Boost Takt?

Um die FPS in BF4 anzeigen zu lassen die Konsole mit der Taste ^ öffnen und *perfoverlay.drawfps 1* eingeben.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja meine Taktet auf maximal Boost, und mit OC geht sie ohne zu murren auf 1500Mhz , und in BF4 hab ich damit nie unter 70/80 fps gehabt bisher


----------



## JanMue (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Ja meine Taktet auf maximal Boost, und mit OC geht sie ohne zu murren auf 1500Mhz , und in BF4 hab ich damit nie unter 70/80 fps gehabt bisher


 gut, dann weiß ich wenigstens das meine Graka bzw die Firmware oder was auch immer kaputt ist und die Tests in Online Zeitschriften keine Lügen sind.
Mein Gott, warum nur 

EDIT: Es gibt nun ein neues NV Flash version 5.190.0.1, damit soll man die Firmware neu aufspielen können bzw andere drauf spielen.
Ich frag mal morgen den MSI Support, ob es ne neue Firmware gibt und man das machen kann/darf etc.
Im Anhang habe ich mal die neue Version angehängt.
Ob man da was machen kann, werde ich morgen berichten nachdem ich den Support angeklingelt habe.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> So hab meine 2. MSI wieder eingebaut. die ist leister und taktet höher. Grad mal bei BF4 verglichen. bei der neuen Karte ist es ein fiepen / surren deutlich rauszuhören.
> Bei der 2. nurnoch ein leises Surren was aus dem Rechner kommt. Vll legt sich das mit der Zeit noch, keine lust mehr auf Graka tausch.. die wird nun behalten.


 Sind die beiden Karten auch von Arlt? Und wie schaut es da mit der Seriennummer aus? Wenn ich Glück habe, sollte ich morgen auch wieder eine Karte bekommen.


----------



## Malc0m (8. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Sind die beiden Karten auch von Arlt? Und wie schaut es da mit der Seriennummer aus? Wenn ich Glück habe, sollte ich morgen auch wieder eine Karte bekommen.



karte 1 : Arlt    SN 24xxx
Karte 2 : Atelko SN 25xxx
Karte 3 : Alternate SN 40xxx

Oo fällt mir jetzt erst auf... nein habe keinen Fabel für Läden mit A


----------



## haii91 (8. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich weiß liegt das Mousepad der MSI nur bei Erstbestellung (Retail Version). Es muss von daher nicht immer ein Mauspad vorhanden sein. Wenn man eins bekommt, hat man einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Noctua (8. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> karte 1 : Arlt    SN 24xxx
> Karte 2 : Atelko SN 25xxx
> Karte 3 : Alternate SN 40xxx


Danke dir. Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob eine & wen ja welche zu mir kommt und was die dann schaft.




haii91 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß liegt das Mousepad der MSI nur bei Erstbestellung (Retail Version). Es muss von daher nicht immer ein Mauspad vorhanden sein. Wenn man eins bekommt, hat man einfach nur Glück gehabt.



 Nicht das ich es jetzt vermissen würde, aber wenn man seine Karte reklamieren muss hat man dann etwas die A-Karte gezogen. MSI wird mir immer unsympathischer je mehr ich den Thread hier lese


----------



## Crush4r (8. Oktober 2014)

ja habe hier auch nach anreize gesucht, und habe die msi als erstes von der liste möglicher kandidaten gestrichen^^


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Oktober 2014)

stellt euch wegen eines Mousepads an 

Bei mir war eins bei, werde aber nen Teufel tun und das auspacken, dafür schauts zu gut aus.


----------



## soul4ever (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab eben meine neue msi 970er eingebaut. Wie kann ich testen ob sie fiept?


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem 3DMark und Spielen die hohe Fps (z.B. Darksiders 2 - Optionsmenü) und welche die weniger hohe Fps verursachen (z.B. Crysis 3).


----------



## ile (8. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Was macht asus da besser da sind es dann halt 65c° zudem ist das eh besser wenn die Karte weniger hitze abbekommt, hätten sie wie bei der 770 die lüfter verbaut hätten die dauerhaft gedreht und die Hardware hätte wenigstens luft abbekommen und würde sich freuen und man würde auch nichts hören, ist doch wayne wann der lüfter angeht wenn man ihn eh nicht aus dem Case hört.
> Da schieß ich mich weg das ASUS da besser ist weil der lüfter 5c° später angeht, könnte man sich auch über den einen Stromstecker auskotzen und sagen die ASUS ist ja mist alle haben 2 gehen besser zu Ocen da die TDp von 150Watt eh überschritten wird beim übertakten.
> 
> Das macht die Karte nun nicht schlechter.
> ...


Tja, du hörst es aus deinem Case vielleicht nicht raus, das heißt aber nicht, dass das allgemeingültig bei jedem so ist...


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> xDDD WTF?
> Hast du überhaupt ne Karte gehabt? Nein.
> Also bitte nicht so nen Blödsinn herumträllern.
> 
> ...


Ich stütze mich da auf die zahlreichen Kommentare hier, die besagen, dass bei der Asus die Lüfter zwischen 65 und 68 Grad angehen. Und auf mehrere YouTube Videos, wo man das sieht. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## RavionHD (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine Gainward Phantom (gestern bekommen) hat auch etwas Spulenfiepen, jedoch erst ab 500 Frames, richtig hörbar wird es ab ~2000 Frames.


----------



## IDempiree (8. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Meine Gainward Phantom (gestern bekommen) hat auch etwas Spulenfiepen, jedoch erst ab 500 Frames, richtig hörbar wird es ab ~2000 Frames.


 
Dismissed! ;P

Das ist kein Spulenfiepen wie es angekreidet wird. Bei 500FPS darf Sie schon etwas schnurren und bei 2000FPS darf Sie auch singen. Es geht ja hier mehr um den Alltagsgebrauch vom Desktop bis zum normalen Spielen. Oder? Da hast Du doch eine ordentliche Karte.

ICh habe noch eine Inno3D 970 X2 hier aber... die macht imo Blackscreens bei zB LoL und WoW.


----------



## CL90 (8. Oktober 2014)

Tritt das Spulenfiepen nur bei 500++ FPS auf?
Wo ist dann das problem?^^ Framelimiter rein und fertig. Wer braucht schon 500FPS


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Achso, dann passt das schon.

Eine Frage:

Meine Karte sollte laut Gainward 1151 Mhz Standardtakt haben, sie ist ja werkseitig übertaktet, und einen Boosttakt von 1304 Mhz.

Laut GPU-Z hat sie auch diese 1151 Mhz, im Spiel jedoch dreht sie zum Teil auf bis zu 1354 Mhz!

Jedoch schwankt auch das, ist es normal dass der Boost schwankt? Er schwankt zwischen 1289 und 1354 Mhz, oft auch Werte dazwischen.

Ist das normal?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Ich stütze mich da auf die zahlreichen Kommentare hier, die besagen, dass bei der Asus die Lüfter zwischen 65 und 68 Grad angehen. Und auf mehrere YouTube Videos, wo man das sieht. Wo ist das Problem?


 
Das du behauptest das die Asus die wesentlich bessere Karte sei und die MSI im vergleich "Schrott" ist. 



Bobi schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Meine Karte sollte laut Gainward 1151 Mhz Standardtakt haben, sie ist ja werkseitig übertaktet, und einen Boosttakt von 1304 Mhz.
> 
> ...


Jap, das auf der Verpackung ist der garantierte Boostakt. Alles darüber ist Bonus. 
Die Schwankungen dazwischen ist eher dem Powertarget bzw deinen temps geschuldet, nachdem sich der Boost richtet.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das du behauptest das die Asus die wesentlich bessere Karte sei und die MSI im vergleich "Schrott" ist.
> 
> 
> Jap, das auf der Verpackung ist der garantierte Boostakt. Alles darüber ist Bonus.
> Die Schwankungen dazwischen ist eher dem Powertarget bzw deinen temps geschuldet, nachdem sich der Boost richtet.


 
Ok, ich habe gerade eben etwas Mordor gespielt und ausgemessen, anfangs lag der Boost komischerweise immer bei 1354 Mhz, nach ein paar Minuten, als die Grafikkarte ihre Maximaltemperatur von 79/80 Grad erreichte ging sie auf exakt 1304, jedoch schwankte sie zwischen 1291 und 1316 Mhz, ich denke das sollte in Ordnung gehen, oder?

Zwischen 1291 Mhz und 1304 Mhz würde ich theoretisch wohl eh nichts merken, das macht im Spiel wohl maximal 0,5 Frames aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe gerade eben etwas Mordor gespielt und ausgemessen, anfangs lag der Boost komischerweise immer bei 1354 Mhz, nach ein paar Minuten, als die Grafikkarte ihre Maximaltemperatur von 79/80 Grad erreichte ging sie auf exakt 1304, jedoch schwankte sie zwischen 1291 und 1316 Mhz, ich denke das sollte in Ordnung gehen, oder?
> 
> Zwischen 1291 Mhz und 1304 Mhz würde ich theoretisch wohl eh nichts merken, das macht im Spiel wohl maximal 0,5 Frames aus.


 
Das ist völlig in Ordnung, wobei ich persönlich nicht solche starken Schwankungen habe. Das ist aber wohl auch eher dem unterschiedlichen Kühlkonzept geschuldet.


----------



## Fox2010 (9. Oktober 2014)

*Bobi*
Welche Karte hast du Gainward Phantom 970 oder meinst du die 780 weil 80c^° für ne 970 ist doch schon viel für so wenig TDP und die bleiben alle ja recht kühl.
Wenn das templimit wie bei der 780 ist bei der 970 sollte die ab 79c° drosseln bzw taktet sie dann etwas runter sowas würde die schwankungen erklären.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> *Bobi*
> Welche Karte hast du Gainward Phantom 970 oder meinst du die 780 weil 80c^° für ne 970 ist doch schon viel für so wenig TDP und die bleiben alle ja recht kühl.
> Wenn das templimit wie bei der 780 ist bei der 970 sollte die ab 79c° drosseln bzw taktet sie dann etwas runter sowas würde die schwankungen erklären.


 
Die Gainward Phantom GTX 970, sie ist selbst im IDLE 49 Grad warm, und im Last gleich 79/80 Grad.

Aber der Boost bleibt fast immer auf genau 1304 Mhz, in 80 Grad zu 80% auf exakt 1304, jedoch ab und zu auch 1291 und genau 1316, wobei das im Vergleich zu den anderen GTX 970 Modellen ja eine Menge ist, die meisten sind ja bei knapp 1250 bis 1275 Mhz im Boost.

Ich glaube nur die G1 von Gigabyte taktet ein klein wenig schneller.


----------



## biosat-lost (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich frag mich langsam wo Ihr alle die ganzen MSI 970 Gaming her habt??? Hab mir nach wohl zu langem Überlegen 2 der gleichen bestellt, beim günstigsten Anbieter irgend so ner ..fabrik. 

Egal erst sollten sie gestern dort ankommen, jetzt sind sie mal wieder ohne Liefertermin. Halt wie die MSI 980 Gaming die ganze Zeit. 

Gut dass die erst Ende September kommen, hab ich jetzt auch geschnallt aber doch nicht die 970 Gaming??

Jeder der 8 Erfahrungsberichte bei diesem Vertrieb sprüht nur über vor Begeisterung. Durchweg Maximalpunktzahl 5 Sterne.

Jedoch sind dort schon über 1000 dieser Karten verkauft worden. 

Wenn die jetzt alle warten, hoffe ich doch sehr dass MSI durch den " Lieferdruck"  nicht anfängt Mist zu bauen!!!!!!!

Hab mal kurz mit der Asus 970 Strix geliebäugelt, aber auch die geile Backplate kann mir die Strix nicht besser machen als die MSI Gaming.

Da gibts wohl nix außer Warten, einzeln Testen, und hoffen dass beide in Ordnung sind.

Wenn nicht einschicken bis ich 2 habe mit denen ich zufrieden bin.

Glücklicherweise bin ich eher unempfindlich gegen Spulenfiepen, da ich ein sehr ausgeprägtes Lüftersystem habe.

Dazu bin ich noch ein wenig schwerhörig, weil ich wohl auf zu vielen Technoähnliche Partys war.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe nun etwas rumgespielt.

In Mordor hatte ich immer die 1304 Mhz, in Far Cry 3 jedoch hatte ich in @max und 4K Downsampling gerade mal 1240-1253 Mhz! Obwohl die Karte maximal 79/80 Grad warm wurde.

Ich habe nun die Lüftersteuerung per MSI Afterburner so eingestellt dass der Lüfter ab 75 Grad gerne auf 100% aufdrehen darf, die Karte wird dann in etwa so laut wie meine alte HD7870 Twin Frozr III, was mich ebenso nicht störte, danach habe ich in Far Cry 3 statt 1240 Mhz fast immer zwischen 1314 Mhz und 1328 Mhz, obwohl sich an der Temperatur komischerweise kaum was änderte.


----------



## DaveBrix (9. Oktober 2014)

@biosat-lost: Das frage ich mich auch, hatte schon etwas weiter vorne im Thread geschildert wie es bei meiner Bestellung gelaufen ist. Hatte die MSI 970 direkt am Release Tag früh morgens bei MF geordert (f5 getriggert und direkt bestellt als sie die Karte online gestellt haben), erste Charge sollte den folgenden Dienstag eintreffen. Die Karte war dann auch kurz als "auf Lager" gelistet aber bei mir ist nie eine Versandbestätigung eingegangen. Immer wieder per eMail nachgefragt, standardisierte Antwort Mails ala "Wir bitten sie noch um etwas Geduld - der Lieferant hat Engpässe" bekommen. 
Im speziellen nochmal nachgefragt ob eine Bestellung per Überweisung etc bevorzugt würde, da ich immer per Nachname bestelle. 

Zitat: "Nein, eine Bevorzugung der Bestellung die per Vorkasse oder Überweisung eingehen findet nicht statt. Normalerweise ist eine Nachnahmebestellung der SCHNELLSTE Weg.
Bei der GTX 970 hat der Lieferant schon einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Lieferung."

Wenn man sich dann mal die Bewertungen unter der Karte angeguckt schreiben Leute "Gestern bestellt, heute angekommen", dann frage ich mich wie das sein kann wenn diese Leute eine ganze Woche später als ich bestellt haben.

Hatte bisher eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory aber das ist nicht nachzuvollziehen, man bekommt bei denen auch keine Auskunft, gefühlt losen die einfach aus wer eine Karte bekommt.

Gestern habe ich die Bestellung dann storniert.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

DaveBrix schrieb:


> @biosat-lost: Das frage ich mich auch, hatte schon etwas weiter vorne im Thread geschildert wie es bei meiner Bestellung gelaufen ist. Hatte die MSI 970 direkt am Release Tag früh morgens bei MF geordert (f5 getriggert und direkt bestellt als sie die Karte online gestellt haben), erste Charge sollte den folgenden Dienstag eintreffen. Die Karte war dann auch kurz als "auf Lager" gelistet aber bei mir ist nie eine Versandbestätigung eingegangen. Immer wieder per eMail nachgefragt, standardisierte Antwort Mails ala "Wir bitten sie noch um etwas Geduld - der Lieferant hat Engpässe" bekommen.
> Im speziellen nochmal nachgefragt ob eine Bestellung per Überweisung etc bevorzugt würde, da ich immer per Nachname bestelle.
> 
> Zitat: "Nein, eine Bevorzugung der Bestellung die per Vorkasse oder Überweisung eingehen findet nicht statt. Normalerweise ist eine Nachnahmebestellung der SCHNELLSTE Weg.
> ...


 
Ich hab es so gemacht:

Ich habe gleich 5 Stück (!!!) bestellt, 2 Gainward Phantom, 2 Inno3D und ein Palit GTX 970.
Ich habe aber nur 2 gebraucht (ich und ein Bekannter), jedoch habe ich gleich 5 Stück von Cyberport an die Filliale Wien verschickt zum Reservieren, weil Cyberport ständig ihre Lieferungszeiten änderte und einmal eine Karte (die Palit) gleich um eine Woche verschob.

Die Phantom habe ich auch abgeschrieben, da der Liefertermin "unbekannt" war, die Inno3D Modelle waren aber allesamt im Lager (8 Stück), einen Tag vorher habe ich erfahren dass 2 Phantom Modelle in der Filliale gelandet sind, ich habe natürlich die genommen.

Und bin bis jetzt absolut zufrieden mit der Karte.

Boost bleibt mit 85% Lüftersteuerung ab 75 Grad bei fast immer 1354 Mhz, manchmal rutscht sie auf 1329 bis 1316, jedoch selten, und dabei ist sie weiterhin sehr leise, deutlich leiser als meine alte HD7870 MSI Twin Frozr III!

Nur in 4K Downsampling per DSR hat sie einen schwächeren Boost bis knapp 1278 Mhz, aber in 4K merkt man eh nicht mehr ob man 0.08 Frames mehr oder weniger hat.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein, das die Knister und Fiep-Geräusche aus eurer sowie meiner Grafikkarte und/oder aus dem Netzteil kommen?
Meine 1. MSI hatte ja unerträglich laut vor sich her gefiept und geknistert.
Die jetzige MSI bleibt wie gesagt um einiges leiser, aber dennoch in manchen Situationen  recht störend, bei 60 fps kreigt man aber wenig bis nichts davon mit. Erst dannach hört man die Geräusche heraus. Manchmal hört man bei 150 fps nichts, und manchmal wiederum bei unter 100 fps ein merkwürdiges Zummen, als ob im Case 5 Bienen währen die hin und herfliegen 
Besonders im Vergleich zu meiner GTX 560Ti ist dies schon störend. Da hatte ich ein Summen immer jenseits von 500 fps wahrnehmen können und wenn ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung eine Einstellung geändert habe, 
hatte dann kurz ZuuuuumZuuuuum gemacht beim Übernehmen. Bei der 1./2. MSI hört man da wiederum...nichts.

Wenn mich aber mein Gehör nicht täuscht, kommen diese knister & knater Geräusche meistens vom Netzteil. Ich kann ja morgen Mittag mal ein Video aufnehmen und hochladen damit sich jeder ein Eindruck davon machen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell einfach Case öffnen und schauen woher es kommt?


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das du behauptest das die Asus die wesentlich bessere Karte sei und die MSI im vergleich "Schrott" ist.


 
Dich regt doch nur auf das du die MSI hast und deshalb solche aussagen nicht magst, Sonst wäre es dir auch egal.

Ich bin gestern auch auf die Asus Strix gewechselt von der Galax, als sie bei Alternate lagernd war. Heute erhalten werde ich sie aber vermutlich nicht, hab keine Versandmail erhalten. Ich weis nicht wie es bei Alternate läuft mit dem Versand, die Bestellung steht auf erledigt und es ist eine DHL Paketnummer da. Aber die Daten sind bei DHL noch nicht vorhanden. Vermutlich werfe ich bis morgen warten müssen. Die Bestellung war gegen 17.30 fertig.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> Dich regt doch nur auf das du die MSI hast und deshalb solche aussagen nicht magst, Sonst wäre es dir auch egal.
> 
> Ich bin gestern auch auf die Asus Strix gewechselt von der Galax, als sie bei Alternate lagernd war. Heute erhalten werde ich sie aber vermutlich nicht, hab keine Versandmail erhalten. Ich weis nicht wie es bei Alternate läuft mit dem Versand, die Bestellung steht auf erleedigt und es ist eine DHL Paketnummer da. Aber die Daten sind bei DHL noch nicht vorhanden. Verutlich werdfe ich bis morgen warten müssen. DIe Bestellung war gegen 17.30 fertig.


 
same here


----------



## ile (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das du behauptest das die Asus die wesentlich bessere Karte sei und die MSI im vergleich "Schrott" ist.
> 
> 
> Jap, das auf der Verpackung ist der garantierte Boostakt. Alles darüber ist Bonus.
> Die Schwankungen dazwischen ist eher dem Powertarget bzw deinen temps geschuldet, nachdem sich der Boost richtet.


Ja, und? Das ist mMn so, gemäß meiner Anforderungen. Wenn du das anders siehst - no problem.  

Wichtig bei semi-passiv ist nunmal, dass es nicht zu dauerndem on-off-Verhalten kommt, und wenn das der Fall ist, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht Schrott.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> Dich regt doch nur auf das du die MSI hast und deshalb solche aussagen nicht magst, Sonst wäre es dir auch egal.


 
Solltest mal den thread durch lesen Kollege, bevor du solche Aussagen tätigst. 
Ich hab/hatte *beide *und bin mit *beiden *gleich zufrieden. 
Naja ein schwacher trollversuch...

@ile 
Aber das hast du doch gar nicht. Meine Lüfter gehen wenn erst in Game an. Sonst überhaupt nicht. ^^
Wenn dann hat man doch eher das Problem bei der Asus, da man in mancherlei Games gar nicht erst auf die 65°C im Durchschnitt kommt.
Aber selbst dann sollte das eigentlich kein Ding sein.

Ich hab jetzt zumindest keinen so deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden feststellen können und ich bin schon ne Silent Sau.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der MSI Twin Frozr Gtx 970  für 200€ war das nen gutes Schnäppchen 
Schön leise,kein Spulenfiepen (gott sei dank) und angenehm kühl ,halt gut OC Potenzial noch nach oben ,denke aber die Custommodelle der 970 sind da alle recht gut ^^


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Solltest mal den thread durch lesen Kollege, bevor du solche Aussagen tätigst.
> Ich hab/hatte *beide *und bin mit *beiden *gleich zufrieden.
> Naja ein schwacher trollversuch...


 
Nunja, die Erfahrung mit Trollerei habe ich bei dir auch schon gemacht. Du bist gerne im Recht und weist gerne alles obwohl du doch vergleichweise wenig weist im gegensatz zu anderen. Im Watch Dogs Beitrag damals war das so lustig mit dir was du da alles rumgeschrieben hast und alles waren fehlinfos.

Ich bin auch nicht dein Kollege, soviel ist wohl klar. MSI hat ganz klar versagt bei der 9xx Reihe mit ihrem Twin Frozr V Lüfterdesign, das geht schon bei dem Aufkleber los für den viele zu blöd sind ihn runterzumachen (ist menschlich, dagegen wächst auch kein Kraut leider) und geht weiter mit Spulenfiepen und dem Fehler das einer der beiden Lüfter manchmal einfach so afu 100% dreht. Das passiert auch wenn man den Aufkleber sanft runternimmt und keinen Schaden verursacht hat. Die Kühlung ist auch unwesentlich besser als die von der Strix. 

Für mich war die Strix die erste wahl, da sie eine Backplate hat (schafft MSI eh nie) und auch wesentlich hochwertigeres Material verbaut als MSI. Ich finde MSI ruht sich hier viel zu sehr auf den vorgängerversionen aus. Muss jeder selbst wissen welche er kauft, wenn die MSI fehler behoben sind nehmen sich die beiden karten eh nichts. Und wie ich ein paar Seiten weiter vorne schon schrieb sind auch die palit, Galax und Gigabyte eine Empfehlung wert, letztere allerdings nicht für Silentfreaks. Wobei wirklich laut garkeine Karte wird, das ist meist nur übertreibung hoch 10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> Nunja, die Erfahrung mit Trollerei habe ich bei dir auch schon gemacht. Du bist gerne im Recht und weist gerne alles obwohl du doch vergleichweise wenig weist im gegensatz zu anderen. Im Watch Dogs Beitrag damals war das so lustig mit dir was du da alles rumgeschrieben hast und alles waren fehlinfos.
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht dein Kollege, soviel ist wohl klar. MSI hat ganz klar versagt bei der 9xx Reihe mit ihrem Twin Frozr V Lüfterdesign, das geht schon bei dem Aufkleber los für den viele zu blöd sind ihn runterzumachen (ist menschlich, dagegen wächst auch kein Kraut leider) und geht weiter mit Spulenfiepen und dem Fehler das einer der beiden Lüfter manchmal einfach so afu 100% dreht. Das passiert auch wenn man den Aufkleber sanft runternimmt und keinen Schaden verursacht hat. Die Kühlung ist auch unwesentlich besser als die von der Strix.


 
Dafür das du scheinbar hier überhaupt nicht tätig bist, willst du aber umso mehr über mich wissen. 
(na dann nenn mir doch mal eine Fehlinfo. Bin gespannt.  )

Nu ja wenn´s dir Spaß macht, kannst du dir auch gern alle meine Beiträge durchlesen und da wird dir ganz bestimmt auch mal auffallen, das ich alles andere als herum trolle.

Wie ich meinen Ansprechpartner nu direkt nenne, das lass mal getrost meine Sorge sein.
Solange es nicht negativ behaftet ist, sollte dich das am allerwenigsten stören.

Du bist neu hier, also lass es einfach sein, anderen hier sonst etwas zu unterstellen, ohne es besser zu wissen.
So etwas ist alles andere als ein guter Start...
So etwas gehört sich einfach nicht und gehört ebenso wenig in ein solches Forum hinein. 

Für ein harmonisches miteinander. Denn darüber geht es bei einem Austausch.


----------



## SIICCC (9. Oktober 2014)

kann MSI da eigentlich nachbessern, zwecks der fiep-problematik?
bei dem lüfter habens sie es ja gecheckt mit dem aufkleber und so.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

@majinvegeta20: Geh einfach nicht mehr auf ihn ein. Es gibt da eine schöne Ignore-Funktion. Die hilft da meist. Sich über sowas aufregen lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## coco1811 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der MSI Twin Frozr Gtx 970  für 200€ war das nen gutes Schnäppchen
> Schön leise,kein Spulenfiepen (gott sei dank) und angenehm kühl ,halt gut OC Potenzial noch nach oben ,denke aber die Custommodelle der 970 sind da alle recht gut ^^


 
Für 200 € wo gibbet n dat?


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die Knister und Fiep-Geräusche aus eurer sowie meiner Grafikkarte und/oder aus dem Netzteil kommen?


 
Ja, das kommt vor. Es gibt Fälle, da "können Grafikkarte und Netzteil nicht miteinander". Das habe ich am eigenen Leib schon oft erlebt, auch gerade bei der Msi 970.
Du kannst dir mal die Papprolle einer Haushaltsrolle greifen, sie ans Ohr halten, ein Foto von dir machen und hier einstellen (nur ein Spaß) und dann die Komponenten im PC "abhorchen".


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Kurzes Update meines Abenteuers "MSI GTX 970": Habe gerade bei Caseking angerufen und dort hat man meine RMA noch nicht bearbeitet. Daher habe ich von der gestrigen Lieferung keine Abbekommen und neuer Liefertermin ist der 15.10.2014. Da die ursprünglich für 350 bestellte Asus Strix (bin wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten auf die MSI umgestiegen) mittlerweile bei 380 liegt, will man sie nicht so ohne weiteres tauschen. Ich soll heute Abend nochmal wegen einer Klärung anrufen. Mittlerweile läuft die Garantie munter weiter.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

coco1811 schrieb:


> Für 200 € wo gibbet n dat?


 
Achso hab meine alte GPU für 150€ verkauft ,deshalb die 200 ^^


----------



## Malc0m (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Kurzes Update meines Abenteuers "MSI GTX 970": Habe gerade bei Caseking angerufen und dort hat man meine RMA noch nicht bearbeitet. Daher habe ich von der gestrigen Lieferung keine Abbekommen und neuer Liefertermin ist der 15.10.2014. Da die ursprünglich für 350 bestellte Asus Strix (bin wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten auf die MSI umgestiegen) mittlerweile bei 380 liegt, will man sie nicht so ohne weiteres tauschen. Ich soll heute Abend nochmal wegen einer Klärung anrufen. Mittlerweile läuft die Garantie munter weiter.



Wenn ich das so lese, sollten die Händler sich nicht beschweren das viele einfach von ihrem "Rückgaberecht" gebrauch machen, als die Service-Wüste Reklamation zu betreten 

Glaub hab das richtig im Kopf das wir unsere 1. MSI beide ca Zeitgleich hatten , und ich nun durch neubestellen schon die Möglichkeit hatte 3 karten zu Testen und du immernoch auf die 1. Rücksendung wartest?

schon traurig irgendwie.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Achso hab meine alte GPU für 150€ verkauft ,deshalb die 200 ^^


 
Bei mir the same. ^^
Meine GTX 770 für 200 € los geworden und nochmal ca. 150 € investiert.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bei mir the same. ^^
> Meine GTX 770 für 200 € los geworden und nochmal ca. 150 € investiert.



Denke die 4GB Vram,die Leistung einer gtx 780ti,die geringe TDP (Kühlung,Lautstärke) und weitere Features wie DSR sind das Geld wert gewesen 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden,und kann mich wohl die nächsten 3-4 Jahre erstmal zurücklehnen,ne neue Single GPU im Bereich 200-300€ kommt erst,wenn sie aktuelle Titel in 4k schafft und 4k Monitore mit IPS Panel,60hz mindestens und 24-27Zoll verfügbar sind für ca 200-300€ 
Zurzeit ist die Karte bei FHD unterfordert,und 1440p läuft auch absolut flüssig (mal sehen wie es sich allerdings mit zukünftigen Krachern verhält)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Jap, für Full HD hätt ich auch meine alte Karte behalten können. ^^
Endlich kann ich meine 1440p Auflösung gescheit ausnutzen. 

4K wird bei mir auch erst wenn in den nächsten 3 Jahren ein Thema werden.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Crysis 3 in @Ultra FullHD und 4 MSAA mit 60 Frames Minimum geht leider noch immer nicht.

Alles andere aber schon.

Bioshock Infinite, Hitman:Absolution, Skyrim, Call of Juarez:Gunslinger, Far Cry 3, Batman alle Teile usw. usf. kann man selbst mit 4K Downsampling flüssig spielen sofern man ~35 Frames und mehr noch als flüssig empfindet.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Leistungsdifferenz zwischen echtem 4K und Downsampling 4K?


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2014)

In Unity und Witcher 3 bin ich mal gespannt, was die 970er leisten wird. Ich bin zwar zufrieden mit der 280X, aber iwie bin ich dann doch ein kleiner "Nvidianer"


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich ob meine CPU im aktuellem Takt (3,6 Ghz) noch genug Dampf hat, bei Assassin's Creed 4 habe ich das Gefühl die CPU bremst etwas, wobei ich in AC4 in @max und FullHD immer 62 Frames habe (Lock...).
Vielleicht kann ich sie ja noch auf 4,0 Ghz bringen, aber ob was was bringt, wenn ein 3,6 Ghz Ivy nicht mehr taugt muss wohl schon längst aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, sollten die Händler sich nicht beschweren das viele einfach von ihrem "Rückgaberecht" gebrauch machen, als die Service-Wüste Reklamation zu betreten


Wenn die Preise nicht so stark angezogen hätten und ich die Karte noch für 350 bekommen hätte, wäre ich auch schon längst zurückgetreten. Allerdings ist die Frage wie gehen andere Händler mit solchen Problemen um? Die Karte war zwar zwischendurch schon ein paar mal verfügbar, aber bei Händlern deren Rücknahmeprozedere noch bescheidener ist.
Ein weitere Karte hatte ich die Woche bei Arlt zur Abholung im Shop bestellt (ich wollte im Laufe des Jahres/Anfang nächstes Jahr eh auf SLI und 1440p gehen), diese kommt nun aber doch erst morgen. Dort kann ich immerhin ohne grossen Aufwand die Karte zurückgeben.
Jetzt weiss ich allerdings nicht wirklich was ich weitermachen soll. Wenn ich Caseking auf die Asus dränge habe ich dann möglichweise 2 gemischte Karten. Wenn ich auf die MSI von Arlt morgen warte kann es passieren dass ich am Ende ohne Karte dastehe, weil diese auch das Problem hat.
Und zum Thema Netzteil <-> Grafikkarte weisst jeder die Schuld von sich, man wird quasi im Regen stehen gelassen.
Bei der Masse an Problemen den MSI-Karten aber anderseits der Tatsache das es nicht jeden (obwohl gleiche Serie) betrifft ist schon komisch. Und mein neues Netzteil ist nun auch nicht unbedingt ein Chinaböller.



Malc0m schrieb:


> Glaub hab das richtig im Kopf das wir unsere 1. MSI beide ca  Zeitgleich hatten , und ich nun durch neubestellen schon die Möglichkeit  hatte 3 karten zu Testen und du immernoch auf die 1. Rücksendung  wartest?


Ich habe am 19.9. eine Asus Strix bestellt und am 30.9. eine MSI bekommen. Heute ist der 09.10., das Geld ist von der KK "abgebucht" und ich spiele immer noch mit meiner GTX 670.



Malc0m schrieb:


> schon traurig irgendwie.


Leider.


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du bist neu hier, also lass es einfach sein, anderen hier sonst etwas zu unterstellen, ohne es besser zu wissen.



ich weis ´wovon ich rede, ich erlebe dich ja oft genug hier. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So etwas ist alles andere als ein guter Start...


 
das lass mal getrost meine sorge sein. Aber ist ja auch egal jetzt.



Nazzy schrieb:


> In Unity und Witcher 3 bin ich mal gespannt, was die 970er leisten wird. Ich bin zwar zufrieden mit der 280X, aber iwie bin ich dann doch ein kleiner "Nvidianer"



haste deine strix inzwischen? Meine geht wohl erst heute raus, war wohl zu spät gestern um 17.30. Dachte immer um 18 Uhr wird bei Alternate abgeholt.


----------



## Malc0m (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise nicht so stark angezogen hätten und ich die Karte noch für 350 bekommen hätte, wäre ich auch schon längst zurückgetreten.



Hab alle 3 Karten zwischen 357 und 363 inc Versand bekommen, sonst hätte ichs auch nicht gemacht.

Aber schon echt traurig wie man mit dem Thema im Regen stehn gelassen wurde.
Da ich meine 780 schon verkauft hatte und nicht mit einer 460 spielen wollte, war ich immer auf eine "austauschkarte" angewiesen und hab deswegen neu bestellt.


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

gott bei MF ist die Gigabyte wieder verschoben wurden, immer um einen tag. was macht gigabyte da bloß? wie kann es sein das einige shops jeden tag ne handvoll karten kriegt und MF jeden tag aufs neue verschiebt?


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2014)

@Carlios

Habe Status "erledigt" und eine DHL Nummer . Die Nummer ist aber wohl nocht nicht registriert @ dhl. Gehe auch davon aus, dass sie morgen oder übermorgen kommt, aber maybe klingelt es gleich schon


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Malc0m schrieb:


> Hab alle 3 Karten zwischen 357 und 363 inc Versand bekommen, sonst hätte ichs auch nicht gemacht.
> 
> Aber schon echt traurig wie man mit dem Thema im Regen stehn gelassen wurde.
> Da ich meine 780 schon verkauft hatte und nicht mit einer 460 spielen wollte, war ich immer auf eine "austauschkarte" angewiesen und hab deswegen neu bestellt.


 Für mich kommen nur die MSI oder Asus in Frage. Alle anderen sind unter Last zu laut (Ja ich bin da empfindlich). Wenn ich kein SLI-System planen würde, wäre ich vielleicht schon zu EVGA und nem extra Kühler gewechselt.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Crysis 3 in @Ultra FullHD und 4 MSAA mit 60 Frames Minimum geht leider noch immer nicht.
> 
> Alles andere aber schon.
> 
> ...



Wenn deine Frage ist,ob native mehr frisst als DS 4k ,dann nein
Beide fressen das selbe praktisch,denn die Grafikkarte  "weiß" nicht welches TFT angeschlossen ist - die Arbeit etwas in Auflösung X zu berechnen ist immer gleich
Allerdings ist Downsampling ja sowas wie AA (OGSSAA),und dieses Bild kommt in der Schärfe nicht ganz an das native 4k ran
Achja ich glaube nicht,dass dein Prozessor limitiert,ein 4kerner reicht wahrscheinlich noch gute 2-3 Jahre (der Anstieg der Auflösung wirkt sich auch nicht als zu stark auf die CPU Last aus)
Und außerdem,man entwickelt dem Markt entsprechend,da richtige 6-8 Kerner immernoch nicht ausreichend vorhanden sind,wird man dementsprechend entwickeln
Nur die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen mehr als 4 Kerne,ist irgendwie nen Teufelskreis 
Bin aber selber recht zufrieden mit meiner CPU,und die ist ja praktisch die selbe



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Jap, für Full HD hätt ich auch meine alte Karte behalten können. ^^
> Endlich kann ich meine 1440p Auflösung gescheit ausnutzen.
> 
> 4K wird bei mir auch erst wenn in den nächsten 3 Jahren ein Thema werden.



4k funktioniert ja bei den meisten Titeln schon, auch C3 und Metro laufen mit 30fps im Schnitt,sogar bei Max Out
AA kann man aber hier vergessen,nur brauch ich zb bei Metro LL (das aufwendigste Spiel,was ich habe am Pc) kein AA,da mein Bildschirm nur ne Zollgröße von 24 hat - passt also 
Nur ich denke bei aktuelleren Titeln (also CurrentGen only) wirds wohl nicht so sein,aber 1440p reicht auch erstmal 
Hast du eig nen nativen 1440p Monitor oder hast du DSR an wie ich ?



Nazzy schrieb:


> In Unity und Witcher 3 bin ich mal gespannt, was die 970er leisten wird. Ich bin zwar zufrieden mit der 280X, aber iwie bin ich dann doch ein kleiner "Nvidianer"



Ja da bin auch gespannt,denke besonders TW3 wird da richtig reinhauen -TW2 war seiner Zeit ein Hardwarefresser,mit SSAA schmelzen selbst heute noch viele GPUs
Und Tw3 legt nochmal einen drauf,durch das OpenWorld 
Wenn man aber nur FHD zockt,sollte die Gtx 970 aber ausreichen


----------



## RavionHD (9. Oktober 2014)

AA braucht man in 4K Downsampling sowieso nicht mehr, ist sowieso schon alles glatt gebügelt.

The Witcher 3 wird sicher ein Leistungsfresser, ich hoffe auf ~45 Frames @maxed out in FullHD, aber vielleicht werden wir überrascht und es läuft deutlich besser.


----------



## SIICCC (9. Oktober 2014)

was fiept/zirpt überhaupt bei einer graka?
die kondensatoren? die spannungswandler?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hast du eig nen nativen 1440p Monitor oder hast du DSR an wie ich ?



Seit 2 Jahren nativ 1440p. Dafür aber 27 Zoll.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

So, der nächste Hammer: Jetzt wurde bei Caseking die Karte einfach storniert (weil nicht auf Lager). Auf die Asus wechseln geht plötzlich nicht mehr, weil die jetzt teurer ist. Und dabei dachte ich Caseking ist ein vertrauenswürdiger Laden 
Aber immerhin war der Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon jetzt nett und schaut ob er nicht vielleicht doch was machen kann, sollte ich eine andere Karte bestellen wollen. Wird das mit der MSI bei Arlt morgen nix, werde ich mal schauen ob ich eine Asus auftreiben kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hier soll´s sie wohl zumindest geben:
ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX DC2OC, 4096 MB DDR5 | Neu im Sortiment | hoh.de


----------



## d_ti (9. Oktober 2014)

Vorher lieber bei HOH anrufen, als ich meinen PC damals da zusammengestellt habe war auch alles als lagernd angegeben. Im Endeffekt hat es mich zwei Anrufe beim Service und zwei Bestellungen bei anderen Händlern gekostet, weil einige Komponenten doch nicht lagernd waren.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier soll´s sie wohl zumindest geben:
> ASUS GeForce GTX 970 STRIX DC2OC, 4096 MB DDR5 | Neu im Sortiment | hoh.de


 Erstmal warte ich die MSI von Arlt ab, dann schaue ich weiter. Mit HoH hatte ich bisher auch eher gemischte Erfahrungen, aber das ist auch schon eine Weile her (zu Zeiten der Radeon 3870).


----------



## Mottekus (9. Oktober 2014)

d_ti schrieb:


> Vorher lieber bei HOH anrufen, als ich meinen PC damals da zusammengestellt habe war auch alles als lagernd angegeben. Im Endeffekt hat es mich zwei Anrufe beim Service und zwei Bestellungen bei anderen Händlern gekostet, weil einige Komponenten doch nicht lagernd waren.



ich find die Telefonnummer nicht 

aaaha. lagernd im aussenlager. Lieferzeit 4-5 Tage. Ja ne is klar  ICH WILL MORGEN xD


----------



## d_ti (9. Oktober 2014)

Bitte schön*+49*30 788 900 900*


----------



## Mottekus (9. Oktober 2014)

dange


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Scheiß MSI Support..
Was kann man unter "BF4 ist nicht durchgehend 60FPS und Einbrüche bis auf 40FPS" nicht verstehen?
"Wenn ich hier ihr Support Ticket so lese, kann ich mir nichts drunter vorstellen, denn die Graka taktet nur so hoch wie sie brauch, Strom sparen blabla"
Ich sage der Graka sie soll kein Strom sparen und trotzdem ist das der Fall.
Kollege hat auch vorgeschlagen nen neues Bios falls erhältlich drauf zu spielen.
"Zu kompliziert, sie müssen da nen Foto von ihre Grakarückseite machen und von GPU-Z und das uns schicken."
Dann kommt er auf Live Update zu sprechen, das das ja auch Bios updaten kann falls verfügbar, ich daraufhin "ja die 6er Version stürzt doch immer ab wenn man sie starten will", er dann "nee, wir haben ne neue version"
Grade gedownloadet und was muss ich feststellen, selbe Scheiß version und immer direkt beim Start Absturz, toller Support.

Hat irgendwer ne Lösung wie man Live Update 6.0.010 zum laufen bringt?


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

@janMue: Ja der deutsche Support bei MSI ist unter aller Sau. Die können, wenn überhaupt, nur mit Standardsätzen antworten. Für mich war es das erstmal mit MSI wenn die Karte morgen nicht läuft. Bei einer 310 Euro teuren Palit würde ich es ja verstehen, aber nicht bei einer als Silent-beworbenen 350+ Euro teuren MSI-Karte.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Heute ist meine MSI GTX 970 gekommen.

Erstmal im Vorfeld noch ein paar benchmarks mit meinen HD5850 Toxic CF Gespann gemacht und danach die neue Karte eingebaut.

Vorneweg schonmal... Die Leistung ist der Wahnsinn.

Gebencht habe ich mit Unigine Valley und Heaven mit einer Auflösung von 1080p und allen Einstellungen maximal

Ich habe mit der GTX 970 mehr als doppelt so viel fps als mit den 5850ern ... und das mit meinem Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,9 ghz.


Von Spulenfiepen (sofern man davon überhaupt reden kann) höre ich nur was, wenn mein Tower offen ist und ich unter einem Halben meter meine Ohren davor halte. 
Weiter weg höre ich davon garnichts...getestet mit 60fps - 1500 fps.

Wenn der Tower geschlossen ist, ist absolut nichts wahrnehmbar. Meine hat dieses Problem also nicht.

Positiv zu erwähnen ist die Kühlung. Selbst bei Vollauslastung nie über 65 grad und dabei noch flüsterleise.

Kleine Frage am Rand... Laut MSI Afterburner ist die Karte zu 99% Ausgelastet in den Benchmarks, meine CPU hingegen langweilt sich bei ca 50% auf allen 6 Kernen (laut perfmon). 
Bedeutet das, das mein CPU genügend Power hat die GTX 970 zu füttern ?


----------



## soul4ever (9. Oktober 2014)

Dann verhält sich deine MSI genau wie meine, wo hast du sie her?  

Denke es kommt stark auf die Anwendung an, ob die CPU sich langweilt. Mal bf4 auf nem 64er Server getestet? Sa sollte die CPU auf Anschlag laufen. 

Hat jemand mal das BIOS update der graka mit dem automatischen tool gemacht?


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

Das mit den 65 Grad unter last glaube ich nicht. Das kommt auch aufs Gehäuse an sich an und den Airflow. Aber solche Spiele wie Watch Dogs z.b. hauen die karte auf Ultra schon an die 70 Grad grenze. Sie geht zwar nicht sehr viel höher aber sie kommt locker bei 70 Grad an. Ich weis sowieso nicht ob man sich wirklich auf soviele Infos verlassen kann, man sollte es eventuell selbst testen und selbst seine schlüsse ziehen.



Nazzy schrieb:


> @Carlios
> 
> Habe Status "erledigt" und eine DHL Nummer . Die Nummer ist aber wohl nocht nicht registriert @ dhl. Gehe auch davon aus, dass sie morgen oder übermorgen kommt, aber maybe klingelt es gleich schon



so ist es bei mir auch, ich würde mich echt angepisst fühlen wenn das paket auch heute ab 18 uhr erst angezeigt wird bei DHL. Dann hätte es auch gestern noch reichen können. Ich hoffe die Karte kommt wirklich morgen an.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> Das mit den 65 Grad unter last glaube ich nicht. Das kommt auch aufs Gehäuse an sich an und den Airflow. Aber solche Spiele wie Watch Dogs z.b. hauen die karte auf Ultra schon an die 70 Grad grenze. Sie geht zwar nicht sehr viel höher aber sie kommt locker bei 70 Grad an. Ich weis sowieso nicht ob man sich wirklich auf soviele Infos verlassen kann, man sollte es eventuell selbst testen und selbst seine schlüsse ziehen.


Tja, dann hattest du noch keine MSI in der Hand. Als ich meine damals getestet habe (3DMark Firestrike, Heavenbench) ging die Karte nicht über 65°C. Erst wenn man das Lüfterprofil anfasst.


----------



## SIICCC (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Tja, dann hattest du noch keine MSI in der Hand. Als ich meine damals getestet habe (3DMark Firestrike, Heavenbench) ging die Karte nicht über 65°C. Erst wenn man das Lüfterprofil anfasst.


 
ja das die MSI gut kühlt glaubt man schon aber trotzdem kommt es auf andere faktoren auch an und man kann nicht pauschal sagen: die geht nicht über 65°


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Tja, dann hattest du noch keine MSI in der Hand. Als ich meine damals getestet habe (3DMark Firestrike, Heavenbench) ging die Karte nicht über 65°C. Erst wenn man das Lüfterprofil anfasst.


 
Zwei Stück schon, ein paar seiten weiter vorne wirst du sogar nachlesen können das ich eine verbaut habe. Ich nannte als beispiel auch Watch Dogs ultra und nicht 3dmark oder sonstiges Benchmark zeug. Wenn ich last meine, dann meine ich auch wirklich last. Und kaum ein Spiel kann eine Grafikkarte nach wenigen Sekunden auf 100% auslasten wie Watch Dogs, ob nun schlecht portiert oder nicht. In den benchmarks sehe ich das natürlich ein, da kommen die Werte hin. Aber nicht im Alltag bei den Spielen. Außerdem glaube ich kaum das hier jeder ein Gehäuse mit nem guten Airflow hat bei 3 oder 4 gut platzierten lüftern. Die meisten nutzen doch eine vorne rein und hinten raus lüfterkonstelation. Es ist einfach generell falsch zu sagen die karte geht nicht über 65 Grad, da selbst die meines Kumpels schon über 74 Grad ging mit gutem OC und ordentlichen Tests. Das Ziel einer Grafikkarte ist ja nicht das sie bei 65 grad rumdümpelt. Die Temperaturen sind ja nicht umsonst so hoch angesetzt.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> ja das die MSI gut kühlt glaubt man schon aber trotzdem kommt es auf andere faktoren auch an und man kann nicht pauschal sagen: die geht nicht über 65°


 Natürlich kann man das nicht paschal sagen, genauso wenig wie man pauschal das Gegenteil behaupten kann. Zumal die Karte mit angepasster Lüftersteuerung noch Spielraum hat. Ich denke da hat MSI schon was am Bios gemacht, dass die möglichst bei 65°C bleibt. Sollte ich morgen endlich meine Karte bekommen, kann ich ja mal Watchdogs testen.


----------



## SIICCC (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das nicht paschal sagen, genauso wenig wie man pauschal das Gegenteil behaupten kann. Zumal die Karte mit angepasster Lüftersteuerung noch Spielraum hat. Ich denke da hat MSI schon was am Bios gemacht, dass die möglichst bei 65°C bleibt. Sollte ich morgen endlich meine Karte bekommen, kann ich ja mal Watchdogs testen.


 
hehe ja man könnte sie sicher immer auf 65° belassen wenn ich die lüfter sauber aufdrehe.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

> Das mit den 65 Grad unter last glaube ich nicht. Das kommt auch aufs Gehäuse an sich an und den Airflow. Aber solche Spiele wie Watch Dogs z.b. hauen die karte auf Ultra schon an die 70 Grad grenze. Sie geht zwar nicht sehr viel höher aber sie kommt locker bei 70 Grad an. Ich weis sowieso nicht ob man sich wirklich auf soviele Infos verlassen kann, man sollte es eventuell selbst testen und selbst seine schlüsse ziehen.




Das mit den 65 Grad stimmt schon, wobei ich sagen muss das ich ein extrem gut belüftetes Gehäuse habe (Silverstone Fortress FT02 LE ) 
Einmal stieg sie beim benchen (Auslastung 99% laut MSI Afterburner) auf 67 grad an.
Und ich habe das selber getestet, es stimmt. 
Nachdem der Benchmark zu ende war, war die Grafikkarte in wenigen augenblicken auch wieder auf der 50 Grad Grenze und die Lüfter sind ausgegangen.
Hatte noch keine Grafikkarte mit einer derart guten Kühlung.

Achja....GPU Takt ging bei mir hoch bis 1304 Mhz und Der Speicher auf 3506 Mhz




> Dann verhält sich deine MSI genau wie meine, wo hast du sie her?



Ich habe sie bei Ar**.com gekauft, weil sie da im moment lieferbar war. (Gestern erst bestellt, heute schon da O.o )
Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir, das eine neue Lieferung der MSI gerade an dem Morgen eingetroffen ist. Vielleicht waren die Spulenfiepser ja schon alle davor verkauft ?



> Mal bf4 auf nem 64er Server getestet? Sa sollte die CPU auf Anschlag laufen.



Leider nein, ich habe kein BF4 :/ 
Werde aber ein paar andere Spiele testen und mal schauen wie sich meine CPU und die GPU Auslastung da verhält.




> hehe ja man könnte sie sicher immer auf 65° belassen wenn ich die lüfter sauber aufdrehe.



Keine ahnung wie schnell die Lüfter drehen, aber wie gesagt...bei Vollauslastung nicht zu hören.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie bei Ar**.com gekauft, weil sie da im moment lieferbar war. (Gestern erst bestellt, heute schon da O.o )


Na dann habe ich ja Hoffnung auf meine, wobei die erst morgen ankommt.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir kam heute mittag die email das sie versendet wurde, als ich ne halbe stunde später zu hause war lag sie schon vor meiner Tür


----------



## SIICCC (9. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie bei Ar**.com gekauft, weil sie da im moment lieferbar war. (Gestern erst bestellt, heute schon da O.o )
> Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir, das eine neue Lieferung der MSI gerade an dem Morgen eingetroffen ist. Vielleicht waren die Spulenfiepser ja schon alle davor verkauft ?


 
okay da steht: 
Sofort versandbereit 
in 2 Filialen vorrätig 

aber für 379...  ne danke, da wart ich noch.
evtl. wie du schon sagst, das MSI da irgendwie nachgebessert hat und die zukünftigen anlieferungen die nächsten wochen ohne all zu großes fiepen kommen.


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du nicht mit Vorkasse arbeiten willst, kommst du kaum unter 360, eher 370. Und da sind die 370 schon ok. Eine zweite würde ich mir da aber erstmal nicht kaufen.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Versand war auch kostenlos, da bezahlst du bei M***** oder Alt**** auch noch paar Euro


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Das mit den 65 Grad stimmt schon, wobei ich sagen muss das ich ein extrem gut belüftetes Gehäuse habe (Silverstone Fortress FT02 LE )


 
Hab sie in einem FD Arc Midi R2 getestet mit 3 gehäuselüfter die einen gescheiten Airflow machen können. einmal reinsaugend und 2x rausblasend montiert oben sowie hinten. Die karte war unter Last (wirklicher last, keine benches) bei 72 Grad GPU Temperatur maximal. Die 65 Grad sind keinesfalls pauschal zu sagen und nicht überall vorhanden. Zumal es auch auf den ASCI wert ankommt wie warm eine Karte wird.



circoloco696 schrieb:


> Versand war auch kostenlos, da bezahlst du bei M***** oder Alt**** auch noch paar Euro


 

Nachts zumindest nicht bei MF.

Die MSI ist übrigends immernoch lagernd bei ARLT, aber kostet halt 379 €. Ich könnte sie vom versandlager standort her zwar abholen aber das bringt auch keine Ersparnis. Vor einigen tagen war sie noch bei 349€


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt das kommt aufs Gehäuse an, ich hab bei meinem Ein gedrehtes Layout bei dem die Anschlüsse oben sind. 3x 180 mm lüfter blasen Luft von unten nach oben raus, oben ist nochmal ein 120 mm Lüfter der die warme Luft Raussaugt. 

Habe gerade Dead Rising 3 Gespielt auf max Settings und bin nicht über 66 Grad gekommen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Meine Karte kommt auch bloß auf max 68°C. Egal ob nu in Watch Dogs oder sonst irgend etwas. 

Und ich hab noch ein 45 € Sharkoon Gehäuse aus dem Jahre 2007. 
Ausgerüstet aber mit 3x 120 mm BeQuiet SilentWings Lüftern. ^^
(1x Vorne, 1x Hinten, 1x Seite)


----------



## Noctua (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> Nachts zumindest nicht bei MF.


Nur gehört MF zu den Shops wo ich nur noch im allerhöchsten Notfall bestelle. Die haben sich seit meinen ersten Bestellungen anno 2002 gewaltig zum Negativen verändert.



Carlios schrieb:


> Die MSI ist übrigends immernoch lagernd bei ARLT, aber kostet halt 379 €. Ich könnte sie vom versandlager standort her zwar abholen aber das bringt auch keine Ersparnis. Vor einigen tagen war sie noch bei 349€


Am 19.9. als ich sie bestellt habe lagen die MSI und die Asus bei Caseking auch noch bei 350, jetzt bei 365 (MSI) und 380 (Asus). Sowas nennt man Preisanpassung wegen erhöhter Nachfrage. Darum bin ich auch so abgesäuert über die Verschleppungstaktik und heute Stornierung seitens Caseking. Sie sehen das sie mit neuen Bestellungen mehr Geld machen wie mit meiner Alten.
Eine Geldersparnis vielleicht nicht, aber u.U. eine Zeitersparnis. Und wenn man sie wie die Karten überall ausverkauft sind und welche Lieferzeiten dort angegeben sind, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn der Preis noch weiter steigt.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei Caseking habe ich gestern angerufen, da steht zwar die Karte wäre auf Lager, aber zum Schluss stellte sich bei Nachfrage heraus, das einfach die Internetseite nur noch nicht geupdated wurde. Also auch nicht lieferbar (Stand 8.10.2014)


Edit: 

Habe irgendwo gelesen dass das Spulenfiepen mit dem verwendeten Netzteil zu tun haben könnte, zum Vergleich... Ich habe ein Seasonic X-850 Gold --> Kein Spulenfiepen


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Nur gehört MF zu den Shops wo ich nur noch im allerhöchsten Notfall bestelle. Die haben sich seit meinen ersten Bestellungen anno 2002 gewaltig zum Negativen verändert.


 
ich bestelle dort garnichts, die brauchen 2 tage bis sie versenden meist. Angeblich wegen "großer nachfrage" und dann dauert es zwei weitere bis das Paket bei mir ist. Jedes andere Unternehmen schafft das am selben tag und über eine Nacht zu versenden.



Noctua schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Preisanpassung wegen erhöhter Nachfrage.


 
Ich arbeite seid über 15 jahren im handel in einer Führungsposition. Ich denke ich weis wie man sowas nennt. Darauf wollte ich auch nicht Hinaus mit meiner Aussage



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Meine Karte kommt auch bloß auf max 68°C. Egal ob nu in Watch Dogs oder sonst irgend etwas.



sobald du das beweist glaub ich es dir, vorher nicht.


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

So, mit dem MSI Support erneut geredet, was wir nun festgestellt haben:
Ich habe eine Bios Version die 2 Versionen weiter ist als die, die er maximal in seinem System stehen hat (er meinte der Server updated sich alle 2 Wochen, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass ich die Graka sofort bestellt habe als das released wurde und unter den 150 Leuten bin bei MF, ist das schon komisch).
Also anstatt 123 habe ich 125.

Nun eine Bitte an jemanden der die MSI Gtx 970 Gaming 4G auch hat:
Bitte mal auf Siege of Shanghai Conquest Large 64 Spieler Server gehen und parallel mal MSI Afterburner loggen lassen, alles auf Ultra und VSYNC AN.
Bleibt die Graka auf Anschlag, also auf den maximalen Boost Takt oder variiert die Karte mit dem Takt je nach Stelle wo man grad ist?
Dazu am Besten den Tower zum Einsturz bringen und bei Flagge B und C rumlaufen und auch mal im Heli fliegen.
Bei mir geht da nämlich die FPS unter 60, ich will wissen ob die Graka Schuld dran ist oder eventuell meine CPU(i5 2500K).

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus.

PS: Habt ihr eigentlich Geforce Experience drauf, der MSI Support hat gesagt ich soll das installieren.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Die 1. MSI GTX 970 4G, die ich vor ca. 2 Wochen bestellte, kam ja auch gleich am nächsten Tag an. Die erzeugte ja dieses laute Spulenfiepen und hat mich über Meinpaket (HWV) nur 329€ inkl. Versand gekostet (mit Gutschein!).
Der Preis der Karte stieg ja bei HWV um 10€ an, denen wars aber egal denn Sie haben mir innerhalb eines tages die 2. MSI zugeschickt.
Habe dort zuvor noch nie was bestellt. Übrigens hatte ich per PayPal bezahlt. Die 2. zummt aber dennoch hörbar vor sich her, nicht sonderlich störend, aber dennoch erheblich lauter wie meine GTX560Ti, wie schon gesagt. 
Sollte ich die jetzt auch noch zurückschicken? 
Ach übrigens.. Seit ich gestern Abend den Rechner nochmal neugestartet habe (Netzteil off>on) heult der rechte Lüfter nicht mehr auf, d.h. er dreht nicht mehr auf 100% im Desktop-Betrieb UND der linke Lüfter bleibt auch nicht stehen, beide Lüfter laufen wie gehabt und werden im Afterburner angezeigt.
Hier wurde ja aber gemunkelt, das Lager vom linken Lüfter sei nun hinüber, aber dann würde er ja nicht bis heute wieder ganz normal weiterlaufen oder

*EDIT: *Screenshot von GPU-Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr auch die exakt gleichen Werte stehen?
BIOS Version: Wer alles hat die gleiche?


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

> sobald du das beweist glaub ich es dir, vorher nicht.



Was hätte man bitte davon wenn man hier mit seinen Temperaturen lügen würde ? 
Ich kann das jedenfalls bestätigen, meine Temperaturen liegen im selben Bereich ( unter 70 Grad)


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

@krankyphobious

Die Info mit dem kaputten Lager durch den Aufkleber und den Symptomen kommt ja von MSI selbst. Ich würde da den sicheren Weg gehen und sie umtauschen. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der Lüfter nur gerade in eine Position gerutscht, in der er normal läuft und bei nächster Gelegenheit verrutscht er und dann sitzt du wieder da. 
Bei einem 20€ Gehäuselüfter kann man vielleicht gucken was passiert, aber bei einer 370€ Karte? Zumal du nicht unbedingt merkst, wenn das wieder passiert und du Kopfhörer trägst. Der mögliche Schaden bei Volllast und nur ein Lüfter aktiv...
Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

> Habt ihr auch die exakt gleichen Werte stehen?
> BIOS Version: Wer alles hat die gleiche?



Habe gerade geschaut, bei mir steht exakt das selbe drin...


Über den Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter war ich auch verwundert, der ging sowas von schwer runter...

Habe gerade beobachtet, die Lüfter starten paralell bei 63 Grad Laut MSI Afterburner und schalten sich wieder ab wenn die Temperatur auf unter 50 Grad sinkt.


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

@kranky: Siehe Anhang


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> @krankyphobious
> 
> Die Info mit dem kaputten Lager durch den Aufkleber und den Symptomen kommt ja von MSI selbst. Ich würde da den sicheren Weg gehen und sie umtauschen. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist der Lüfter nur gerade in eine Position gerutscht, in der er normal läuft und bei nächster Gelegenheit verrutscht er und dann sitzt du wieder da.
> Bei einem 20€ Gehäuselüfter kann man vielleicht gucken was passiert, aber bei einer 370€ Karte? Zumal du nicht unbedingt merkst, wenn das wieder passiert und du Kopfhörer trägst. Der mögliche Schaden bei Volllast und nur ein Lüfter aktiv...
> Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.


 

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu! Zumal das ja, wie du schon sagst, MSI selbst bestätigt hat, sollte ich wirklich die Karte wieder zurück schicken. Was sagst du, zu welcher GTX 970 sollte ich nun zugreifen? Hatte die ASUS im Sinn, da leise und ohne diese ganzen Probleme der MSI Karten (bei denen ließt man ja wegen Kleber etc. überhaupt nichts!) UND die Verpackung ist ja auch versiegelt. Noch nie eine GPU gehabt, wo man so leicht die OVP öffnen konnte, da ja nun wirklich kein Siegel etc. vorhanden ist. Das ist in der Tat wirklich seeeeehr Misteriös


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

@JanMue

Lass das mal ne Halbe stunde laufen!


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> @kranky: Siehe Anhang


 
Danke für die Vergleichsbilder. Aber lass das mal Bitte ca. 20-30 min. laufen und poste dann hier die Screenshots.
Das gleiche mache ich jetzt auch.

An Alle: Wenn ihr die die Zeit dafür habt, dann gilt das auch an euch. Dann können wir hier schön unsere Werte vergleichen und ob was doch nicht stimmt etc.. 

EDIT: Bitte im OC Mode (MSI Gaming App). Ist keine richtige Übertaktung, keine Angst daher.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Oktober 2014)

Carlios schrieb:


> sobald du das beweist glaub ich es dir, vorher nicht.



Werd dich zwar auch nicht überzeugen, aber nu gut. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pi3giv2nk2gnhg/20141009_174517.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uq81s4cecfuypvk/20141009_175312.mp4?dl=0

Und ja auch nach 3, 4, 5 std konstant. ^^

Die Soundkulisse im Hintergrund ist übrigens meine Box. Anscheinend verträgt sich diese nicht mit mein Handy. 
Beim 2. Video bin ich dann nicht so nah ran gegangen.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Karte wegen nem Aufkleber zurückschicken ? Das finde ich jetzt ein bisschen arg übertrieben... Temperaturen im Auge behalten und wenn die Lüfter irgendwann bei 60 c anlaufen und danach bei unter 50 grad wieder stehen bleiben ist doch alles okay. Ansonsten würde ich erstmal die Treiber neu installieren, und wenn das alles nicht hilft muss ja irgendwas defekt sein.

Habe gerade die MSI Gaming app ausprobiert, wenn ich da den OC Mode anwähle taktet die GPU sogar bis 1345 mhz


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> @JanMue
> 
> Lass das mal ne Halbe stunde laufen!


 Du meinst ich soll eine halbe Stunde spielen?
Weiß nicht wie du das siehst, aber eigentlich muss eine Graka ja funktionieren und nicht erst warmlaufen.
Ich habe jetzt so viel probiert, hätte es wohl einfach gleich zurückschicken sollen.
Ich kanns einfach net fassen das die Graka nicht arbeitet wie sie soll, deshalb ja meine Bitte an jemanden der BF4 hat das mal zu testen in meinen Einstellungen.
Selbst mit VSYNC AUS komm ich unter 60 FPS und das kann es doch net sein, werde jetzt mal 32 Spieler testen, denke aber persönlich gesehen das i5 2500K locker reichen müsste, naja mal sehen.

EDIT: Ich hatte den Rendertest von GPU-Z auch schon mal ne Stunde laufen lassen, die Graka taktet dann auch auf 1354 die ganze Zeit laut Log von MSI Afterburner, aber in Spielen will sie das einfach nicht, daher ja meine Bitte einfach mal jemand der BF4 hat mit Einstellung ULTRA und Vsync AN auf Siege of Shanghai mit 64 Leuten auf B und C rumgammeln und schauen wie es sich mit der FPS Zahl verhält.
Dazu einfach ^ Taste drücken im SPiel, es öffnet sich links oben eine konsole und dort perfoverlay.drawfps 1 eingeben und schon sieht man rechts oben die FPS:


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Du meinst ich soll eine halbe Stunde spielen?
> Weiß nicht wie du das siehst, aber eigentlich muss eine Graka ja funktionieren und nicht erst warmlaufen.


 
nach ein paar minuten oder sekunden volllast hat die karte noch nicht ihre maximaltemperatur erreicht. dafür sollte man sie min. 30 minuten auf volllast laufen lassen, ob du dann spielst oder dir was zu essen machst ist dir überlassen^^


----------



## Kinguin (9. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Jahren nativ 1440p. Dafür aber 27 Zoll.



Achso hab gedownsamplet auf meinem LG,finde aber die 1440p auf 24Zoll nicht so ganz angenehm ^^
Es geht aber naja xd


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Nach 35 min. Durchlauf meine Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus ? 

Gerade Alien Isolation gezockt - ohne Vsync 180 Fps, zeitweise über 200 Fps auf Max Details


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Was sagst du, zu welcher GTX 970 sollte ich nun zugreifen?


 Die Asus ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Paket, wenn man kein Extremübertakter ist.

Zu deiner MSI: die Karte eine halbe Stunde laufen zu lassen und daran zu entscheiden, ist eine ziemlich dumme Idee. Der Fehler ist von MSI anerkannt und extra deswegen wurden die Aufkleber in Folgeprodukten abgeschafft. Er ist deckungsgleich mit dem, was du erlebt hast.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Herren sich hier das vorstellen, aber nach meiner Ausbildung und Erfahrung sind die Selbstheilungskräfter von Hardware relativ gering ausgeprägt bzw. nicht vorhanden.
Die Karte hat einen Schuss weg, einen offiziell reproduzierten und anerkannten Schuss. Wer immer dir also rät, die Karte unverändert zu behalten, tut dir absolut keinen Gefallen.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

@Lahatiel: Was meinst du mit das es eine dumme Idee ist? Hab die Karte doch nicht nur 30 min. laufen lassen, sondern zig stunden mit der gespielt und getestet, seit Sie vor 2 tagen ankam. Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

Ach, ich habe gedanklich irgendwie die 30min von Crush4rs Posting in den von circoloco696 eingefügt. Ich sollte nicht drei Dinge gleichzeitig tun.
Grundtenor bleibt aber der gleiche: die Karte sollte retourniert werden. Jeder gegenteilige Rat ist daneben.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz gut aus ?
> 
> Gerade Alien Isolation gezockt - ohne Vsync 180 Fps, zeitweise über 200 Fps auf Max Details


 
naja, das Spiel ist auch nicht sonderlich hardware hungrig :p


----------



## Carlios (9. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> naja, das Spiel ist auch nicht sonderlich hardware hungrig :p


 
Meine Strix ist aufm weg zu mir, kommt morgen an  und deine ?


----------



## Nazzy (9. Oktober 2014)

same


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

und die Gigabyte bei MF wurde wieder verschoben, aber nicht auf den 11.10 nein, gleich auf den 14.10 -.- also so langsam nervts -.- gerade die großen händler sollten auch welche kriegen, wo gehn die ganzen karten hin? fast überall kommen jeden tag zumindest kleine lieferungen rein, bei MF aber schon seit tagen keine einzige mehr. echt zum rückwärts essen


----------



## circoloco696 (9. Oktober 2014)

> Der Fehler ist von MSI anerkannt und extra deswegen wurden die Aufkleber in Folgeprodukten abgeschafft.



Meinst du damit das jeder der ne MSI Karte mit Aufkleber bekommen hat, diese retounieren soll ?


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe die Graka jetzt 80 mins laufen lassen und es hat sich nichts verändert, es ist und bleibt das gleiche Problem.
In Spielen wie BF4 taktet die Graka nicht voll, sodass ich nicht durchgehend 60FPS habe sondern FPS Einbrüche wo bisher der niedrigste Wert 40 war.
Deshalb die Bitte das mal jemand auf Siege of Shanghai testen soll mit 64 Leuten und Ultra Einstellung sowie Vsync AN oder AUS, egal, ob er auf Flagge B und C und bei Towereinsturz immernoch 60FPS hat und wie dabei sich der Core Clock verhält.
FPS ingame anzeigen durch die Konsole mit Taste ^ aufrufbar und dort *perfoverlay.drawfps 1* reinschreiben.

Im Anhang das Bild von GPU-Z


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Oktober 2014)

Du hast doch vsync an oder? Anders kann ich mir deine tdp von 61 nicht erklären.


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Meinst du damit das jeder der ne MSI Karte mit Aufkleber bekommen hat, diese retounieren soll ?


 
Hast du überhaupt gelesen, was sein Problem ist?! Nein, nicht jeder mit Aufkleber soll retournieren. Das würde ja die gesamte erste Charge (oder mehr) betreffen. Nur die, die dasselbe wie er erlebt haben. Die Empfehlung von Msi zum Umtausch mit Problembeschreibung hatte ich auch verlinkt.

>>HIER KLICKEN<< wegen des Aufkleberproblems


----------



## soul4ever (9. Oktober 2014)

Was hat es mit welchem Aufkleber auf sich?? Hab seit gestern die MSI!
Karte taktet normal bis glaube 1279 boost in BF4...


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Du hast doch vsync an oder? Anders kann ich mir deine tdp von 61 nicht erklären.


 Das Foto von GPU-Z war auf dem Desktop mit dem GPU-Z Rendertest, habe also parallel nicht gespielt.
Jedoch habe ich wenn ich spiele, egal ob Vsync An oder Aus einen zu niedrigen Takt(zwischen 899 und 1114), sodass ich in BF4 eben nicht durchgängig 60 FPS habe, was einfach nicht sein kann, sonst würden die Tests von Online Zeitschriften ja Lüge sein.
Die taktet nur auf 1354 wenn ich Rendertests mache, ich verzweifle an dieser Karte.

Deshalb war ja meine Frage, ob das mal jemand teste könnte mit dem Takt während dem spielen auf Siege of Shanghai, leider hat sich bisher keiner gemeldet.
Was für sinnvolle andere Render Tests gibt es eigentlich, bitte verlinken mit Download, würde das gerne mal alle durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Das Foto von GPU-Z war auf dem Desktop mit dem GPU-Z Rendertest, habe also parallel nicht gespielt.
> Jedoch habe ich wenn ich spiele, egal ob Vsync An oder Aus einen zu niedrigen Takt(zwischen 899 und 1114), sodass ich in BF4 eben nicht durchgängig 60 FPS habe, was einfach nicht sein kann, sonst würden die Tests von Online Zeitschriften ja Lüge sein.
> Die taktet nur auf 1354 wenn ich Rendertests mache, ich verzweifle an dieser Karte.
> 
> ...


 

Welche Werte hast du im MSI Afterburner stehen?


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich zwar auch schonmal gepostet, aber das ist ja mittlerweile untergegangen.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Jemand hatte mal gefragt gehabt wegen dem ASIC Wert. Der ist mit 60,9% angegeben. Das klingt nicht so gut oder?
@JanMue: Klicke zuerst mal auf Reset, dann setze den Boosttakt mal auf 110 und den Core Clock wieder auf 0. Ändert sich was?


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Jemand hatte mal gefragt gehabt wegen dem ASIC Wert. Der ist mit 60,9% angegeben. Das klingt nicht so gut oder?
> @JanMue: Klicke zuerst mal auf Reset, dann setze den Boosttakt mal auf 110 und den Core Clock wieder auf 0. Ändert sich was?


 Wie kann man den feststellen?


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe auch ewig dannach gesucht. Einfach oben einen Rechts-Klick auf die Leiste, dann siehst dus unten


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe auch ewig dannach gesucht. Einfach oben einen Rechts-Klick auf die Leiste, dann siehst dus unten


 Ich habe 72,6%, aber was bringt das wenn die Karte trotzdem nicht das tut was sie soll.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Ich habe 72,6%, aber was bringt das wenn die Karte trotzdem nicht das tut was sie soll.


 
Hatte dich ja gefragt gehabt ob sich was ändert. Welchen Takt erreichst du jetzt?


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Hatte dich ja gefragt gehabt ob sich was ändert. Welchen Takt erreichst du jetzt?


Ich erreiche einen minimal höheren, machmal für ne Sekunde 1354, dann aber wieder runter.
Es kann ja nicht sein, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, dass die Graka runter taktet obwohl ja die Power gebraucht wird für 60FPS.
Deshalb bat ich ja darum, dass jemand mal testet wies bei ihm auf der gleichen Map mit den gleichen Einstellungen aussieht.


----------



## krankyphobious (9. Oktober 2014)

Würde gerne testen, aber habe nur die kleine SSD hier, mein Datengrab ist letztens leider von uns gegangen 
Dann ne neue 2TB Samsung SSHD bestellt, eingebaut, klackert sek. vor sich her und wird ned erkannt. Ganz großes Kino 
Warte nun seit paar tagen auf eine Ersatzplatte, die WD Blue. 
2 x Retoure innerhalb ner Woche, ned normal.
Und jetzt muss ich immer ein Spiel deinstallieren und das andere installieren/downloaden usw..das macht so wirklich kein Bock.

EDIT: Werde dann wohl oder übel wieder einmal die GPU zurückschicken müssen, wegen dem Lüfterproblem. Ist wirklich zum kotzen, das verdirbt einem wirklich immens die Laune. 
Werde eventuell auf die ASUS umsteigen. Habe denen ja auch gleich nachdem ich die 1. MSI Retoure geschickt habe mitgeteilt, dass ich doch lieber die ASUS nehmen möchte, die gleich kostet. Nach tagen erhielt ich dann die MSI und gestern die Antwort: 

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Wir bedauern, dass sich der Versand der Ersatzgrafikkarte mit Ihrer Mail überschnitten hat.
Leider konnten wir Ihr Anliegen nicht mehr berücksichtigen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxxxxx xxxxxxx"


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mich entschieden die MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970 morgen zurückzuschicken, ich habe alles was in meiner Macht steht getan, um dieses Problem zu beheben.
Es ist der Punkt erreicht, wo man Abschied nehmen muss.

Hat jemand die KFA2 Graka, wie läuft die so?
Möchte auf alle Fälle keine laute oder zu heiß(bis 80 Grad) werdende Graka haben.


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

die KFA² heißt doch jetzt Galax, die haben die namen doch fusioniert. so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. KFA² war nur der westliche bzw. europäische name und heißt nun Galax.


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> die KFA² heißt doch jetzt Galax, die haben die namen doch fusioniert. so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. KFA² war nur der westliche bzw. europäische name und heißt nun Galax.


 Habe ich nun auch gemerkt, nachdem ich nach Händlern auf der Suche war, trotzdem danke für das Hintergrundwissen 
Ja, ich weiß das jemand vor paar Seiten was zur Galax geschrieben hat, weiß aber net genau mehr auf welcher Seite, mal suchen xD

EDIT: Das war der Post wo jemand 4 Grakas eingebaut und dabei verglichen hat.


----------



## Crush4r (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte bisher nahezu alles. Point of View, MSI, Asus, EVGA, Sapphire, Gigabyte, XFX ich glaube die einzigsten die ich bisher nicht hatte waren die arg unbekannten. die Point of View hatte ich zu zeiten wo ich in sachen pc´s noch ein kleiner noob war^^ war glaube ich eine passiv gekühlte Point of view 7600 GT <--- war müll das teil^^


----------



## JanMue (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe nun 3D Mark 11 gedownloadet, die kostenlose Variante und das kam dabei raus: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68A-D3H-B3
Fällt euch da irgendwas auf?
Im Anhang die Einstellungen, die ich nicht verändern kann in der Basic Version.


----------



## krankyphobious (10. Oktober 2014)

Die MSI lässt mich wirklich kalt 

Die 1140Mhz erreiche ich ja nur wenn ich das Programm "MSI Gaming App" öffne und auf OC klicke. Im Afterburner sehe ich nun das er 26Mhz im Core höher taktet um diesen Wert, der überall in den Tests gepriesen wird zu erreichen. Von wegen Standardmäßiger Core-Takt. Die ASUS hat exakt den gleichen Takt Core-Takt wie die MSI (1114Mhz) und ich kann diese ja auch um 26Mhz höher takten. Bloß ist die Sache halt, das die MSI wirklich in jedem Test mit einem Takt von 1140Mhz angegeben ist, die ASUS kommt da gleich schlechter weg, obwohl im Core-Takt das selbe (wenn man natürlich wie gesagt nicht übertaktet). Jeder hat dann im Hinterkopf der die berichte ließt "ASUS=Weniger Takt".
Mag vielleicht im Boost zustimmen, aber so nicht!

Wollte mich mit dem Drachen gerne anfreunden, wirklich, aber von tag zu tag stinkt sein Atem immer mehr (Kühlerprobleme, schwer abziehbare Folie, OVP nicht versiegelt, extremes Spulenfiepen bei vielen einschließlich mir, Core-Takt wird nur erreicht wenn man höher taktet, ...).


----------



## Carlios (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich freue mich auf meine strix heute. Die wird mich sicher die nächsten zwei Jahre glücklich machen ☺


----------



## haii91 (10. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Die MSI lässt mich wirklich kalt   Die 1140Mhz erreiche ich ja nur wenn ich das Programm "MSI Gaming App" öffne und auf OC klicke. Im Afterburner sehe ich nun das er 26Mhz im Core höher taktet um diesen Wert, der überall in den Tests gepriesen wird zu erreichen. Von wegen Standardmäßiger Core-Takt. Die ASUS hat exakt den gleichen Takt Core-Takt wie die MSI (1114Mhz) und ich kann diese ja auch um 26Mhz höher takten. Bloß ist die Sache halt, das die MSI wirklich in jedem Test mit einem Takt von 1140Mhz angegeben ist, die ASUS kommt da gleich schlechter weg, obwohl im Core-Takt das selbe (wenn man natürlich wie gesagt nicht übertaktet). Jeder hat dann im Hinterkopf der die berichte ließt "ASUS=Weniger Takt". Mag vielleicht im Boost zustimmen, aber so nicht!  Wollte mich mit dem Drachen gerne anfreunden, wirklich, aber von tag zu tag stinkt sein Atem immer mehr (Kühlerprobleme, schwer abziehbare Folie, OVP nicht versiegelt, extremes Spulenfiepen bei vielen einschließlich mir, Core-Takt wird nur erreicht wenn man höher taktet, ...).


 die ovp der msi hat keinen siegel ... akzeptier deine karte doch einfach. du kannst das meiste auf ultra spielen,  da macht der bisschen takt unterschied auch kein  großen quantensprung...


----------



## soul4ever (10. Oktober 2014)

Meine boostet ohne das Tool auf 1280?! Oder verstehe ich hier was falsch.?  Hab nur afterburner laufen aber nix verändert. Nutze es nur zur Anzeige ingame.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Oktober 2014)

JanMue schrieb:


> Habe ich nun auch gemerkt, nachdem ich nach Händlern auf der Suche war, trotzdem danke für das Hintergrundwissen
> Ja, ich weiß das jemand vor paar Seiten was zur Galax geschrieben hat, weiß aber net genau mehr auf welcher Seite, mal suchen xD
> 
> EDIT: Das war der Post wo jemand 4 Grakas eingebaut und dabei verglichen hat.


 
Erfahrungsbericht GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## haii91 (10. Oktober 2014)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Meine boostet ohne das Tool auf 1280?! Oder verstehe ich hier was falsch.?  Hab nur afterburner laufen aber nix verändert. Nutze es nur zur Anzeige ingame.



meine out of the box bei 1355 Mhz. standard boost liegt bei 1253 Mhz. Das ist nur der mindesboost den man bekommen sollte. alles was mehr anzeigt, ist bonus .
also ist bei dir alles normalooo


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2014)

Statusupdate: Heute habe ich meine MSI GTX 970 von Arlt geholt. Und natürlich das gleiche Problem. Die Seriennummer endet auf 40xxx. Immerhin boostet die Karte unter Heavenbench auf 1354MHz und damit sogar etwas mehr als die Erste. Ich werde sie aber trotzdem zurück bringen.


----------



## SIICCC (10. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Statusupdate: Heute habe ich meine MSI GTX 970 von Arlt geholt. Und natürlich das gleiche Problem. Die Seriennummer endet auf 40xxx. Immerhin boostet die Karte unter Heavenbench auf 1354MHz und damit sogar etwas mehr als die Erste. Ich werde sie aber trotzdem zurück bringen.


 
war das eine neue lieferung?
hatte die den aufkleber noch auf dem lüfter?


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2014)

Scheinbar ja, der Aufkleber war noch korrekt auf dem Lüfter. Auch hier wieder: kein Spulenfiepen, nur das Knistern. Ein weitere Karte stand auch noch im Laden. Die Rückgabe ging erstaunlich problemlos. Ohne ein Kommentar den Rückgabebericht ausgefüllt und mir ein paar Alternativkarten vorgeschlagen. Ich habe mich dann für die Asus entschieden, die am 14.10. dort ankommen soll. Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt.


----------



## krankyphobious (10. Oktober 2014)

Es geht ums Prinzip, denkt ihr mir sind die 26Mhz mehr im Core-Takt wichtig?
Werde mich auch für die ASUS entscheiden. Hoffe mit der fahre ich dann gut und habe 2-3 Jahre meine Ruhe


----------



## Fried_Knight (10. Oktober 2014)

@Noctua
Naja, die sind bei der 970 jetzt wohl an retouren gewöhnt. Wenn man sich so durch die Foren liest... 
Da wird man als Händler eben gelassen. Nutzt ja nichts.


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2014)

Und mit der 980 gibt es nicht solche Probleme? Hmm...



@Topic: Ich habe bei der Karte das Geräusch heute nochmal genauer lokalisiert. Es kommt vom hinteren Teil der Karte, also da wo (glaube ich) die Spannungswandler sitzen.


----------



## Fried_Knight (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es die gibt, werden sie natürlich nicht in dieser Masse kommuniziert, wie beim Publikumsliebling 970. Die geht ja doch etwas öfter über den Ladentisch.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

Spulenfiepen kommt von den Spulen  Spulenfiepen ist normal, in Menüs usw wo kein FPS Lock vorhanden ist. Wenn die Karte bei 10000 FPS steht dann wundert euch nicht das es Spulenfiepen gibt, das ist bei fast allen Grafikkarten so.
Wenn es allerdings im IDLE ist, oder wenn man schon fiepen ab 144 FPS hat, dann ist es natürlich ein Problem.


----------



## Fried_Knight (10. Oktober 2014)

Und darum geht es ja. Die Dinger fiepen schon oft bei unter 60Fps.


----------



## SIICCC (10. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Scheinbar ja, der Aufkleber war noch korrekt auf dem Lüfter. Auch hier wieder: kein Spulenfiepen, nur das Knistern. Ein weitere Karte stand auch noch im Laden. Die Rückgabe ging erstaunlich problemlos. Ohne ein Kommentar den Rückgabebericht ausgefüllt und mir ein paar Alternativkarten vorgeschlagen. Ich habe mich dann für die Asus entschieden, die am 14.10. dort ankommen soll. Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt.


 
kein fiepen? und wieso gibt du sie dann zurück?
das knistern zu laut?
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## krankyphobious (10. Oktober 2014)

Habe gestern meine 2. MSI ausgiebig testen können bei Watch Dogs alles auf Max + The Vanishing of Ethan Carter. 
Schon bei 50 fps habe ich dieses Summen. Natürlich leiser wie bei der 1. MSI, aber immernoch störend wie ich feststellen musste nach etwas Spielzeit und gar nicht normal. 
Besonders wenn man sich bei "TVoEC" leise im Wald bewegt, und sich umschaut stört das massiv und je nach Blickwinkel ändern sich die Geräusche, von Knistern auf Summen etc..
Bei 200 fps oder mehr würde ich es noch verstehen & hinnehmen müssen, aber doch nicht bei so derart niedrigen fps.

Diiiiiiii..Duuuuu..Tzzzzzz..Krkrkrkrk


----------



## Larry Flynt (10. Oktober 2014)

Meine palit ging die woche auch direkt zurück. Derbes zirpen schon im low fps bereich.  Sogar mit downsampling bei 20 fps. Nicht auszuhalten.  Selbst bei lüfter volle Möhre aufgedreht hat man das durchgehört.  Und die palit mit referenzkühleroptik ist bei weitem nicht leise. Und da ich die karte auf wakü umgebaut hätte ging das natürlich garnicht. Nicht vorstellbar. zum Glück habe ich vorher unter Luft getestet.


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> kein fiepen? und wieso gibt du sie dann zurück?
> das knistern zu laut?
> hab ich was verpasst?


 Ja, genau wie bei der ersten. Das ist so laut das man es sehr deutlich raushört. Bei meiner 670 ist das zwar auch da, aber deutlich leiser und nur hörbar wenn man direkt an der Karte lauscht.


----------



## SIICCC (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Vincent1985 (10. Oktober 2014)

Meine rückgabefrist von ARLT ist nun verstrichen, somit werde ich die zirpende MSI behalten. Die PALIT war im Vergleich noch viel schlimmer. Ich werde in ein paar Wochen mit MSI reden ob es was neues bzgl. Des Problems gibt.


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2014)

MSI sagt: Soll so nicht sein -> RMA über Händler.


----------



## Vincent1985 (10. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> MSI sagt: Soll so nicht sein -> RMA über Händler.



Dann hab ich wieder ewig und drei Tage keine Grafikkarte...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir (Phantom GTX 970) fängt ein leichtes Summen ab über 1000 Frames an, ab 2500 Frames höre ich es schon etwas deutlicher.

Stört mich aber nicht, nur im Hauptmenü bei einigen Spielen habe ich diese Frames, aber die paar Sekunden nehme ich das sowieso nicht wahr.

Mich erfreut mehr dass meine Karte in den meisten Spielen einen stabilen Boost von 1354 Mhz hat.

Oder Minimum 1291.


----------



## haii91 (10. Oktober 2014)

wieso stellt ihr nicht das von nvidia bereitgestellte adaptive vsync  ein? dann habt ihr im menü nie soviel fps. und frameinbrüche  wie beim klassigen vsnyc gibt es nicht. vllt werden die karten durch die hohen fps zahl geschrottet? was denkt ihr?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Oktober 2014)

soul4ever schrieb:


> Meine boostet ohne das Tool auf 1280?! Oder verstehe ich hier was falsch.?  Hab nur afterburner laufen aber nix verändert. Nutze es nur zur Anzeige ingame.


 
Er spricht vom Standard Takt ohne Boost.
Der ist ohne der MSI Gaming APP Option "OC" auf 1114 Mhz gesetzt. Geworben wird aber mit 1140 Mhz. Diese erreicht man aber nur im OC Modus. 

Mich persönlich stört es nicht, da man eben durch den sehr hohen Boost Modus sowieso nichts von merkt.


----------



## krankyphobious (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich jedenfalls benutze immer den Adaptive V-Sync Modus. Hilft mir halt nur nicht weiter, wenn die Karte bei 60 fps  zummt.


----------



## krankyphobious (11. Oktober 2014)

Gerade eben verschiedene Tests durchgeführt, mal wieder.
Unigine  Valley Benchmark @Max, 2xAA, ohne Vsync, ein paar mal durchlaufen  lassen, übelste Knister/Elektro-Geräusche. Höre sie aber nicht aus dem  GPU sondern vom PSU/Netzteil heraus!
Und beim 3. Durchlauf  Blackscreen und keine Geräusche zu hören>Task-Manager geöffnet per  Tastatur, es kam aber ~20 sek. lang keine Reaktion>jetzt sah ich  wieder Valley weiterlaufen, aber im Fenster, Geräusche kamen natürlich  weiterhin, ABER rechts unten war nur für kurze Zeit ein gelbes Dreieck  zu sehen, ich hatte das mal vor 10 Jahren, als ich eine Grafikkarte  kaufte, jedoch das Netzteil zu schwach war. Glaubt ihr dieses Dreieck  hat immernoch das gleiche zu bedeuten, und zwar zu wenig Power? Kann  doch aber nicht sein, da ich ein Corsair HX520 (520 Watt) Netzteil mit  80+ habe, mit 3x Multi-Rail und modularem K-Management. Ist, wie  schonmal hier erwähnt, im Grunde ein Seasonic.


----------



## JanMue (11. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Gerade eben verschiedene Tests durchgeführt, mal wieder.
> Unigine  Valley Benchmark @Max, 2xAA, ohne Vsync, ein paar mal durchlaufen  lassen, übelste Knister/Elektro-Geräusche. Höre sie aber nicht aus dem  GPU sondern vom PSU/Netzteil heraus!
> Und beim 3. Durchlauf  Blackscreen und keine Geräusche zu hören>Task-Manager geöffnet per  Tastatur, es kam aber ~20 sek. lang keine Reaktion>jetzt sah ich  wieder Valley weiterlaufen, aber im Fenster, Geräusche kamen natürlich  weiterhin, ABER rechts unten war nur für kurze Zeit ein gelbes Dreieck  zu sehen, ich hatte das mal vor 10 Jahren, als ich eine Grafikkarte  kaufte, jedoch das Netzteil zu schwach war. Glaubt ihr dieses Dreieck  hat immernoch das gleiche zu bedeuten, und zwar zu wenig Power? Kann  doch aber nicht sein, da ich ein Corsair HX520 (520 Watt) Netzteil mit  80+ habe, mit 3x Multi-Rail und modularem K-Management. Ist, wie  schonmal hier erwähnt, im Grunde ein Seasonic.


 Die Graka saugt doch letztlich fast nichts, somit müsste dein Netzteil schon defekt sein, wenn es das nicht packen würde.
Falls du die Möglichkeit hast die Graka irgendwo anders einzubauen, solltest du sie nutzen.
Meine ist mittlerweile auf dem Rückweg, bereue das auch nicht wenn man bedenkt das mir MSI heute noch schreibt ich solle den OC Modus in der MSI Gaming App aktivieren, obwohl ich das schon in der Anfrage geschrieben habe das der OC Modus in der MSI Gaming APP aktiviert wurde und die Karte trotzdem nicht so hoch taktet wie sie soll in Spielen.


----------



## Carlios (11. Oktober 2014)

Hm also Spulenfiepen hab ich jetzt mit der Strix bis 1000 FPS keine. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die Karte wärmer wird als die Galax die ich verbaut hatte davor und sogar unter Last noch lauter ist. Während ich gestern bei Swtor all Ultra ebenfalls 72 Grad GPU Temp hatte, war die Asus beim runterkühlen deutlich besser aus dem gehäuse zu hören als die Galax EXOC. Dafür ist die Asus schneller und schafft von Haus aus ohne irgendwas zu ändern 9800 Punkte in Firestrike. Mit OC geht da locker 11000.

Warum in meinem gut belüfteten Gehäuse die Karte überhaupt so warm wird weis ich nicht, hab 2 Lüfter die vorne kalte luft einsaugen und einen der hinten sowie oben wieder rauspustet. Wobei die Werte meiner ansicht nach natürlich unbedentlich sind. Ich werd heute abend wenn ich zeit habe mal mit Watch Dogs testen wie die Temps sind. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das die Galax wesentlich hochwertiger verbaut ist als die Asus karte, bei der Galax ist alles Metal und wirklich sehr leise Lüfter.

Meine Traumkarte wäre eigentlich die http://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-ge...-air-boss-ultra-c97u-1sdn-m5dnx-a1171514.html aber die ist leider erst in ca 3 Tagen lieferbar. Komischerweise steht bei MF das sie auf Lager wäre.


----------



## soul4ever (11. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Er spricht vom Standard Takt ohne Boost.
> Der ist ohne der MSI Gaming APP Option "OC" auf 1114 Mhz gesetzt. Geworben wird aber mit 1140 Mhz. Diese erreicht man aber nur im OC Modus.
> 
> Mich persönlich stört es nicht, da man eben durch den sehr hohen Boost Modus sowieso nichts von merkt.



Im Valley Benchmark boostet meine Karte auf 1480

MUSS BF4 mal ohne vSync testen, ob sie dann auch so hoch geht.


----------



## Vincent1985 (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie viel FPS schafft eure Karte bei ryse son of rome mit supersampling 1.5?


----------



## krankyphobious (11. Oktober 2014)

Diese Technik-Demo haben noch die aller-aller-wenigsten. Würde mich aber auch interessieren wie viel Sie da schafft.


----------



## RazerStojo (11. Oktober 2014)

Soooo.....

habe meine MSI heute eingebaut und kann weder knistern noch fiepen feststellen. Absolut nicht aus meinem Wassersystem rauszuhören.
Bin echt glücklich. Habt ihr mal ein paar Info, wie ich checken kann, ob alles tuti ist? Paar Benchs?

Achso mein Mousepad lag jetzt ein Tag draussen und riecht kaum noch.

Habe aber ein paar Fragen: 
1. Beim Benchmark 3DMark auf Extrem komme ich nicht über 30fps. Normal?
2. Sind die 1354MHz die max. erreichte Leistung im Boost? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Downsampling funzt auch wunderbar. Grade bei Dragon Age 2 getestet.


----------



## krankyphobious (11. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch was wichtiges vergessen zu erwähnen, und zwar wenn der Boost einsetzt und ich auf ~ 1310Mhz komme, egal ob bei Valley, Watch Dogs etc.., dann wird die Karte erheblich lauter als im Core-Takt!
UND meine taktet, wenn ich den Boost ausstelle, bei 1114Mhz. Wohlgemerkt im OC-Modus. Beim Boost geht er höher im OC-Mode, aber nie im Core-Takt, der bleibt immer bei 1114Mhz. In GPU-Z, Afterburner oder MSI Gaming wird nur dieser Wert angezeigt, da stimmt doch was vorne und hinten nicht 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie es scheint, bin nur ich da betroffen.


----------



## Crush4r (11. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS schafft eure Karte bei ryse son of rome mit supersampling 1.5?



also ich kanns noch nicht mit einer gtx 970 testen, aber es scheint mir als würde es grundsätzlich irgendwie bei 30 fps locken. egal was ich einstelle. es steht immer exakt mit +-1 fps bei 30 fps.

glaube mal dass das game nen fps lock hat, warum ist mir aber nen rätsel! vllt weil auf der xbox auch fps lock drin war und crytek diese in der pc version nicht entfernt hat?^^


----------



## Carlios (11. Oktober 2014)

bei Caseking ist die MSI lieferbar wieder wenn wer noch keine hat und eine mag


----------



## Vincent1985 (11. Oktober 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> also ich kanns noch nicht mit einer gtx 970 testen, aber es scheint mir als würde es grundsätzlich irgendwie bei 30 fps locken. egal was ich einstelle. es steht immer exakt mit +-1 fps bei 30 fps.  glaube mal dass das game nen fps lock hat, warum ist mir aber nen rätsel! vllt weil auf der xbox auch fps lock drin war und crytek diese in der pc version nicht entfernt hat?^^



Also ich hab bei 1.5 supersampling ungefähr 30 FPS. Allerdings zeigt mir afterburner eine Auslastung von lediglich 69% an.

Muss morgen noch einmal testen.


----------



## Crush4r (11. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei 1.5 supersampling ungefähr 30 FPS. Allerdings zeigt mir afterburner eine Auslastung von lediglich 69% an.
> 
> Muss morgen noch einmal testen.


 
ich denke einfach mal das game hat von haus aus einen fps lock auf 30 fps. ich kann halt einstellen was ich will. die 30 fps bleiben, habe zwar noch die 770 aber wenns bei der 970 ähnlich abläuft wird das wohl schon so sein. mal google schauen obs da infos zu gibt

edit: siehe hier: [Update: 3 GiB VRAM für maximale Texturdetails] Ryse PC: Systemanforderungen

update vom 08.09 schauen

er soll normal deaktiviert sein, bei mir ist er aber aktiv. muss ich morgen mal die settings nachschauen, heute keine zeit mehr dafür


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab in Ryse in 1080p in max + 1.5 supersampling im Schnitt ca. 35 fps. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In 1440p ohne SSAA sind es im Schnitt 50 fps, was mir so lieber ist.


----------



## Vincent1985 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hier meine Ergebnisse:

Ich hoffe ich habe die Bilder halbwegs ordentlich beschriftet.

Haupteinstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SS 1.5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SS 2x2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Screenshots und Daten made by MSI Afterburner


----------



## Crush4r (12. Oktober 2014)

ich habe jetzt auch keine fps lock mehr. bei 1080p und alles auf hoch schaffe ich mit der 770 aber gerade mal nur 30-40 fps. das schwank dort schon gut rum.

OSD benutze ich nie. habe das immer auf der G510. und geforce experience osd zwecks fps drin.

die solln mir einfach mal die 970 liefern -.-


----------



## Nazzy (12. Oktober 2014)

Welche haste dir denn bestellt, bzw bei welchem Händler ?


----------



## circoloco696 (12. Oktober 2014)

Laut MSI Live Update gibt es ein neues VGA Bios für die GTX 970 ... Version NV316MH.126 
Weiß da jemand was drüber ? 
In der Info steht nur "This is Hybrid Bios can support Windows 8 complete function"


----------



## NuvNuv (12. Oktober 2014)

was haben die letzten Beiträge mit dem Spulenfiepen dieser speziellen Karte zu tun? Der Faden ist inzwischen leider völlig unlesbar geworden.


----------



## circoloco696 (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Thema ist doch schon längst abgeschlossen oder ? Dürfte eine Kombination aus ungünstigem Netzteil mit der MSI Grafikkarte sein die das Zwitschern verursacht.


----------



## krankyphobious (12. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wieso der Core-Takt immer stur auf 1114Mhz anstatt auf 1140Mhz bleibt (hatte ja diesbzgl. gepostet)?

In Verbindung mit meiner zweiten MSI GTX 970 4G + dem Netzteil Corsair HX520 (Seasonic) habe ich in diversen Spielen dieses Spulenfiepen bzw. Knistern (Elektro-Geräusche). 
Dazu habe ich auch gerade ein Video hochgeladen. 
Bitte die Lautstärke sehr hoch stellen, sonst hört man nur wenig!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h54jPeCO-7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pumpi (12. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich nach dem klassischen Maxwell brutzeln bei hohen Fps an.

 -------------------

 Das verrückte ist ja das einige alte Kepler PCB's benutzt worden sind für Maxwell, die damals nicht in der Häufigkeit ein Fiepproblem hatten. Schon gar nicht in dieser Soundart.

 Was es für mich zu einem reinen Maxwell Problem macht. Somit bin ich erst mal raus bei Maxwell, kein Bock mehr auf Beta-testen.


----------



## trigger831 (12. Oktober 2014)

Die 1140 MHz hast du nur mit der gaming APP. Normalerweise sollte aber der Boost angehen und dann sind die 26 MHz egal.


----------



## Duvar (12. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wieso der Core-Takt immer stur auf 1114Mhz anstatt auf 1140Mhz bleibt (hatte ja diesbzgl. gepostet)?
> 
> In Verbindung mit meiner zweiten MSI GTX 970 4G + dem Netzteil Corsair HX520 (Seasonic) habe ich in diversen Spielen dieses Spulenfiepen bzw. Knistern (Elektro-Geräusche).
> Dazu habe ich auch gerade ein Video hochgeladen.
> ...


 
Ist ja richtig ätzend was man ab 1 min hört... 
Direkt zurück verfrachten das Ding.
Wäre sonst schade um das Geld.
Hoffe du hast mit der nächsten Karte mehr Glück.
Kannst ja mal überprüfen, ob dieses nervige Geräusch auch bei weniger FPS in diesem Ausmaß auftritt.

Edit: Lese grad, du hast es schon ab 50 FPS...
Ist ja richtig übel mit den neuen Maxwells, da scheinen echt viele unter diesem Problem zu leiden...
Ein neues Netzteil würde vllt helfen.


----------



## SIICCC (12. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also ich hab in Ryse in 1080p in max + 1.5 supersampling im Schnitt ca. 35 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht auf alle fälle geil aus das game


----------



## Crush4r (12. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Welche haste dir denn bestellt, bzw bei welchem Händler ?



Gigabyte G1 bei Mindfactory


----------



## circoloco696 (12. Oktober 2014)

wow das ist wirklich laut...könntest du evtl. ein anderes netzteil testen ?


----------



## Vincent1985 (12. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Laut MSI Live Update gibt es ein neues VGA Bios für die GTX 970 ... Version NV316MH.126 Weiß da jemand was drüber ? In der Info steht nur "This is Hybrid Bios can support Windows 8 complete function"


Hab das BIOS installiert, merk aber keinen Unterschied


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wurde vlelleicht bereits erwähnt, aber wie stet es eigentlich mit der Gewährleistung/Garantie bei Spulenfiepen ?

Bisher läuft meine MSI GTX 970 erste Sahne aber wer weiß, wie das in einigen Wochen aussieht.

BTW. Wenn ich Flash-Videos schaue oder FHD-Filme schaue setzt das Bild beim Öffnen/Schließen des Fensters kurz aus, bzw. wird komplett schwarz.
         Kann das daran liegen, dass die Treiber noch nicht optimiert sind ?


----------



## Noctua (12. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Ahnung wieso der Core-Takt immer stur auf 1114Mhz anstatt auf 1140Mhz bleibt (hatte ja diesbzgl. gepostet)?
> 
> In Verbindung mit meiner zweiten MSI GTX 970 4G + dem Netzteil Corsair HX520 (Seasonic) habe ich in diversen Spielen dieses Spulenfiepen bzw. Knistern (Elektro-Geräusche).
> Dazu habe ich auch gerade ein Video hochgeladen.
> ...


 Klingt so ähnlich wie bei meinen beiden Karten die ich da hatte. Und bei beiden habe ich ein 4,5 Jahre altes be quiet E7.480W und ein 1 Woche altes be quiet E10-600W getestet.


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wer ein Aktuelles Netzteil hat wie das Antec True Power Classic, Seasonic PCGH, Bequiet E10 oder E9 der braucht auch garkein neues Netzteil kaufen, ich frag mich warum jeder immer mit dem Netzteil anfängt. 
Erstens muss man den ganzen krempel aus und einbauen was Arbeit macht mit Kabel verlegen, zweitens kostet das nur unnötig Geld das wo anders besser aufgehboen ist oder macht den Shops nur Retourkosten und dan wird sich beschwert weil man gebrauchte Ware bekommt oder das mit dem Rückgaberecht immer schlechter wird. 

Wenn ein PC mit Karte XY und aktuellem gutem Netzteil was hier schon tausend fach empholen wurde vorher lief ohne fiepen wird es zu 98% nicht am netzteil liegen daher ist solch eine empfehlung für die tonne das liegt weder am Mainboard noch am Netzteil noch an Gottes willen sondern einzigst an den Karten.

Denke es gibt hier und 2 anderen großen Foren schon mehr als genug beiträge wo das Problem besteht was bekannt ist und wo sicher das Netzteil nicht für schuldig befunden wurde.
Da hilft nur eine nicht Kommentarlos zurücksenden sondern immer schön den Grund angeben unerträgliches lautes Fiepen und rattern der Spulen wie ein Teekessel und zurück zum versender das der Hersteller gleich weiß warum er hunderte Karten zurückbekommt


----------



## NuvNuv (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie bekomme ich meine Karte ans fiepen und "zummen"? 

Welche Spiele oder Benchmarks in welcher Einstellung soll ich testen?

(ist übrigens ernst gemeint)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich meine Karte ans fiepen und "zummen"?
> 
> Welche Spiele oder Benchmarks in welcher Einstellung soll ich testen?
> 
> (ist übrigens ernst gemeint)


 
Ati tool oder Crysis Menü. 

ATITool - Download - CHIP

Crysis: Singleplayer-Demo zum Download - 4Players


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

3D Mark geht auch lass da mal alle tests laufen bis auf den Firestrike da hat die auch bis zu 1000FPS und sollte anfangen ein Lied zu Singen


----------



## NuvNuv (12. Oktober 2014)

ok, da habe ich ja noch was zu tun heute Abend. (Firestrike hatte ich schon, da fiepste nix, soweit ich mich erinnere). Irgendwelche Einstellungen, die ich nutzen sollte?

Valley lief übrigens fiepsfrei (in Extreme HD).


----------



## Noctua (12. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Wer ein Aktuelles Netzteil hat wie das Antec True Power Classic, Seasonic PCGH, Bequiet E10 oder E9 der braucht auch garkein neues Netzteil kaufen, ich frag mich warum jeder immer mit dem Netzteil anfängt.
> Erstens muss man den ganzen krempel aus und einbauen was Arbeit macht mit Kabel verlegen, zweitens kostet das nur unnötig Geld das wo anders besser aufgehboen ist oder macht den Shops nur Retourkosten und dan wird sich beschwert weil man gebrauchte Ware bekommt oder das mit dem Rückgaberecht immer schlechter wird.
> 
> Wenn ein PC mit Karte XY und aktuellem gutem Netzteil was hier schon tausend fach empholen wurde vorher lief ohne fiepen wird es zu 98% nicht am netzteil liegen daher ist solch eine empfehlung für die tonne das liegt weder am Mainboard noch am Netzteil noch an Gottes willen sondern einzigst an den Karten.
> ...


 Ich habe das Netzteil nur gewechselt da das alte schon fast 5 Jahre alt war und ich eh auf SLI umstellen wollte. Vor allem der MSI-Support weist per Mail oder in deren englischsprachigem Forum auf das Netzteil.

Wenn man sich im Netz etwas umschaut scheinen die Probleme keine Einzelfälle zu sein, aber es wird mal wieder totgeschwiegen.


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

*NuvNuv*
In Valley im Heaven oder Firestrike kann eine Karte garnicht fiepen da hast du garnicht genug FPS.

Im 3D Mark gibt es noch andere tests bis auf den Firestrike die musste auch nicht extra instalieren da gibts doch noch den mit dem Raumschiff ich kenn die Namen nicht alle auswendig, lass die mal laufen da haste auch nicht viel vor, 3D Mark kann die automatisch nacheinander alle laufen lassen einfach start all klicken und solang dauert das auch nicht 

*Noctua*
Ja bei einem Netzteil das 5jahre alt ist kann man oder sollte man mal Wechseln, das MSi da gleich auch bei vielleicht 4 MOnate alten Netzteilen gleich darauf zeigt und sagt liegt nicht an deren Karte ist klar die schieben immer die Schuld auf die Restliche Hardware, ist bei anderen Herstellern auch so^^ Alles ist schuld nur die Karte nicht und von Serieproblem oder Foren wo sich 100Leute beschweren und hunderter reklamationen vom Händler haben die nie was gehört.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir ja die MSI 970 Gaming zulegen da leise und lautlos im Idle aber das mit dem Spulenfiepen macht mir doch etwas sorgen. Da es eh so teuer und schlecht verfügbar ist aktuell, habe ich mir zum Testen mal die Airboss 970 bei Mindfactory bestellt ist zwar noch teurer aber vll lohnt es sich ja und ich habe ne klasse Karte die gut funktioniert.


----------



## m0bbed (12. Oktober 2014)

liegt das Fiepen denn immer an der Graka? Oder kann es auch am Netzteil liegen?


----------



## Fox2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

Liegt nicht immer an der Karte kann auch an nem alten Netzteil liegen, wenn du aber nen gescheites hast wie das E9 oder neue E10 oder Seasonic etc. liegt es meist nicht am Netzteil, gibt sicher mal ne ausnahme wenn das Netzteil einen weg hat aber eher selten.
*NuVirus*
Dann mal viel glück bei deiner Karte und wenn es doch ne Fiepende ist und die danach auch fiept würd ich es mal mit ner 780Ti versuchen wie der ASUS 780TI für 350Euro, verbraucht etwas mehr sind auch nicht alle fiepfrei aber kostet auch nicht mehr und hat minimal mehr leistung und fast die selben Features, dem Hype wird die 970 nicht gerecht.


----------



## m0bbed (12. Oktober 2014)

hmm, ich hab nen enermax Pro87 600w
ist das schon zu alt?


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

Da der kleine Lüfter der Airboss recht laut sein soll und nicht regelbar ist bin ich schon überlegen die Karte zu stornieren und einfach erstmal weiter zu warten.
Bei 390€ erwarte ich schon ne perfekte Karte - habe zum Glück gedämmtes Gehäuse das nicht am Tisch steht hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie beschrieben dann muss Mindfactory halt notfalls die Karte zurücknehmen falls du laut oder Spulenfiepen.

ne 780Ti hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber wenn ich jetzt ne neue Karte kaufe dann mit mindestens 4GB da es mir sonst zu knapp ist auf die geplante Nutzungsdauer gesehen.

Evtl warte ich auf Big Maxwell/AMDs neue Karte und kaufe meine erste richtige High-End Karte


----------



## Defenz0r (12. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Da der kleine Lüfter der Airboss recht laut sein soll und nicht regelbar ist bin ich schon überlegen die Karte zu stornieren und einfach erstmal weiter zu warten.
> Bei 390€ erwarte ich schon ne perfekte Karte - habe zum Glück gedämmtes Gehäuse das nicht am Tisch steht hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie beschrieben dann muss Mindfactory halt notfalls die Karte zurücknehmen falls du laut oder Spulenfiepen.
> 
> ne 780Ti hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber wenn ich jetzt ne neue Karte kaufe dann mit mindestens 4GB da es mir sonst zu knapp ist auf die geplante Nutzungsdauer gesehen.
> ...


 

Das bedeutet dann so viel wie:

Du brauchst die Leistung nicht / die Leistung gibt der Markt noch nicht her.
Generell braucht man stärkere Grafikarten nur wenn die Spiele nicht mehr flüssig laufen, auch nicht auf medium/high+deine Auflösung.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich will eigentlich mehr Downsampling nutzen aktuell muss ich schon in manchen Spielen Details reduzieren das ist eigentlich der Grund und halt mal nen passendes Spielzeug zur CPU 

Aber notfalls kann ich auch warten da ich zumindest alles in 1920x1200 in vernünftiger Qualität zocken kann.


----------



## NuvNuv (12. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> *NuvNuv*
> In Valley im Heaven oder Firestrike kann eine Karte garnicht fiepen da hast du garnicht genug FPS.
> 
> Im 3D Mark gibt es noch andere tests bis auf den Firestrike die musste auch nicht extra instalieren da gibts doch noch den mit dem Raumschiff ich kenn die Namen nicht alle auswendig, lass die mal laufen da haste auch nicht viel vor, 3D Mark kann die automatisch nacheinander alle laufen lassen einfach start all klicken und solang dauert das auch nicht


 
hab den ganzen 3D Mark gerade laufen lassen, es gab mal ganz kurzes Fiepen am Ende des combined Cloud Gate glaube ich, aber insgesamt ziemlich unauffällig = leise. Maximale Temp war mal kurz 73 Grad


----------



## nils_edelmann (12. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Da der kleine Lüfter der Airboss recht laut sein soll und nicht regelbar ist bin ich schon überlegen die Karte zu stornieren und einfach erstmal weiter zu warten.
> Bei 390€ erwarte ich schon ne perfekte Karte - habe zum Glück gedämmtes Gehäuse das nicht am Tisch steht hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie beschrieben dann muss Mindfactory halt notfalls die Karte zurücknehmen falls du laut oder Spulenfiepen.
> 
> ne 780Ti hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber wenn ich jetzt ne neue Karte kaufe dann mit mindestens 4GB da es mir sonst zu knapp ist auf die geplante Nutzungsdauer gesehen.
> ...



Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?

EDIT: zu spät.. xD


----------



## krankyphobious (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Geräusche höre ich größtenteils vom Netzteil heraus.
Habe mir nun auch endlich nach langem überlegen heute ein neues Netzteil gekauft, um zu testen, ob Sie in Verbindung mit meiner 970 auch diese kranken Geräusche produziert. 
Wenn ja, dann zurück mit der Karte, das Netzteil behalten ich aber natürlich, denn meins hat ja wie gesagt ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel. 
Lief bzw. läuft noch wie ein Uhrwerk, aber der Lüfter rasselt und das Ding sollte Sicherheitshalber gewechselt werden.

Habe mich übrigens nach hin und her wieder zu einem Seasonic entschieden. Diesmal ohne Corsair Branding, auch 520Watt, und Voll-Modularem-Kabel-Managment.
Interessenten:
http://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=25257 

Inkl. Versand nur 45€, wie ihr sehen könnt. Hätte es mir nicht günstiger erträumen können 

EDIT: Sobald das Netzteil da ist und verbaut wurde, also am Di./Mi., werde ich selbstverständlich hier posten, ob diese Knister-Knaster-Teekessel-Dingsbums-Geräusche noch vorahden sind, lauter wurden oder gleich geblieben sind. 

Gruß
krankyphobious

*EDIT "2":* Bzgl. dem noch nicht erschienenen Borderlands Spiel: 
Beim Händler Arlt ist auf deren Seite ersichtlich, das jeder GTX 970 + GTX 980 dieses Spiel beiliegt (Key, kostet bei Steam 50€). Habe diese Info auch sonst bei keinem anderen Händler gefunden. Normalerweise liegt es ja nur den alten Karten bei. Aber ist schon komisch das der Key z.b. bei allen anderen Händlern nicht mal einer GTX 980 beiliegt. 
Ansonsten sind die Preise auch angemessen, insbesondere natürlich auch weil der Key beiliegt und die Karten auch an vielen Standorten direkt abgeholt werden können + den entfallenden Versandkosten.
Bei mir in der Stadt gibts den Laden schon bestimmt seit 13 Jahren. Nehmen die Karte auch zurück falls was ned stimmt.


----------



## Pumpi (13. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> In Valley im Heaven oder Firestrike kann eine Karte garnicht fiepen da hast du garnicht genug FPS..


 
 Das ist falsch


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Das ist falsch



Würde es eher so sagen, nur besonders schlimme Karten fiepen da dann da die FPS nicht so extrem hoch ist.


Bin am überlegen mal die Galax 970 Custom zu bestellen hat da jemand ne Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Crush4r (13. Oktober 2014)

so die Gigabyte G1 ist bei mindfactory zwar immernoch unbekannt wann se kommt. kostet dort jetzt aber 381€

dann bestellt da ja keiner mehr xD ist ja sogar teurer als caseking mit 179€ oder so


----------



## RazerStojo (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wäre ein Thread für Bench-Erfahrungen nicht verkehrt?


----------



## circoloco696 (13. Oktober 2014)

> Beim Händler Arlt ist auf deren Seite ersichtlich, das jeder GTX 970 + GTX 980 dieses Spiel beiliegt



Habe meine Karte dort auch her, aber da war kein Key dabei (Auf der HP sehe ich davon auch nichts) 
Wo hast du das genau gesehen?

Gute Wahl mit dem Seasonic... habe auch eins und meine GTX970 ist ruhig.

Habe mal ein paar Tests durchgelesen im internet...Getestet werden die Grafikkarten immer mit sehr hochwertigen Netzteilen, zum Teil mit 1 KW Leistung.
Und bei keinem dieser Tests steht nur ansatzweise was von Spulenjammern drin, also könnte das durchaus die Ursache sein.


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl mit dem Seasonic... habe auch eins und meine GTX970 ist ruhig.
> 
> Habe mal ein paar Tests durchgelesen im internet...Getestet werden die Grafikkarten immer mit sehr hochwertigen Netzteilen, zum Teil mit 1 KW Leistung.
> Und bei keinem dieser Tests steht nur ansatzweise was von Spulenjammern drin, also könnte das durchaus die Ursache sein.


 Sorry, aber das be quiet Straight Power E10 ist nun beim besten Willen kein schlechtes Netzteil und ist eher nicht die Ursache der Probleme. Ich denke MSI hat einfach Mist gebaut und wir Kunden dürfen es ausbaden.
Und ein 1kW Netzteil für ein System was um die 300W braucht ist hirnrissig. Dann sollten die Tester evtl. ihre Methoden anpassen.


----------



## NuvNuv (13. Oktober 2014)

Stiftung Warentest kauft ja z.B. selbst die Teile, die sie testen. Bei Grafikkarten wird ja wohl getest, was vom Hersteller angeboten wird....ein Schelm, wer da.....


----------



## krankyphobious (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Info bzgl. des Codes ist hier zu entnehmen:
NVIDIA Borderlands | ARLT Computer

Und bzgl. des Netzteils: Denke inzwischen nicht, dass diese Geräusche vom Netzteil abhängen. Denn Noctua besitzt ja das neueste Be quiet! Netzteil, was ein hochwertiges Produkt ist.
Hab mir auch gestern einige Videos angeschaut, einfach bei youtube "GTX 970 Coil Whine" eingeben. Inzwischen gibts da vermehrt Videos dazu, die piepen und surren genau so wie mit meiner MSI.

Das ist die 1. Karte, die ich gleich zum Release erworben habe und mich wirklich rießig darauf gefreut habe. 
Sogar die 2. Austausch-MSI, die ich ja seit paar tagen hier habe, stellt mich wie gesagt, völlig unzufrieden.
Hätte niemals ahnen können, dass ein Grafikkartenkauf so dermaßen an den Nerven zerren kann. 


-Fakt ist, alle GTX 970 verwenden als alle anderen Grafikkarten zuvor, die billigsten Komponenten (Spulen, andere Bauteile) dass Sie schon bei derart niedrigen FPS enorm laute Geräusche von sich gibt bzw. mit den Netzteilen auch schlecht harmoniert.


----------



## NuvNuv (13. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Die Info bzgl. des Codes ist hier zu entnehmen:
> NVIDIA Borderlands | ARLT Computer
> 
> .


 
da steht aber nix von der GTX 970 (im unteren Nvidia Teil, nicht Arlt oben)


----------



## krankyphobious (13. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> Stiftung Warentest kauft ja z.B. selbst die Teile, die sie testen. Bei Grafikkarten wird ja wohl getest, was vom Hersteller angeboten wird....ein Schelm, wer da.....


 

Die Tester erhalten vorselektierte Modelle, sieht man bei einigen Tests auch auf den Bildern, da ist dann so ein Siegel angebracht wo's drauf steht


----------



## circoloco696 (13. Oktober 2014)

> Die Info bzgl. des Codes ist hier zu entnehmen:
> NVIDIA Borderlands | ARLT Computer



cool danke, gleich mal angefordert 



> Sorry, aber das be quiet Straight Power E10 ist nun beim besten Willen kein schlechtes Netzteil und ist eher nicht die Ursache der Probleme. Ich denke MSI hat einfach Mist gebaut und wir Kunden dürfen es ausbaden.
> Und ein 1kW Netzteil für ein System was um die 300W braucht ist hirnrissig. Dann sollten die Tester evtl. ihre Methoden anpassen.



Habe ich auch nie behauptet...Das war nur meine Feststellung als ich die Systeme angeschaut habe mit der die Grafikkarten getestet wurden.


----------



## NuvNuv (13. Oktober 2014)

circoloco696 schrieb:


> cool danke, gleich mal angefordert



bin gespannt ob es klappt, ist aber wohl ein Fehler von Arlt, weil bei NVidia und den anderen Händlern das Angebot nur für die 770, 780, 780TI und Titan gilt: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! | PC-Spiele | NVIDIA


----------



## krankyphobious (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenns ein Fehler sein sollte, sollen Sie dir die 50€ Gutschreiben!


----------



## Crush4r (13. Oktober 2014)

korrekt Offiziel gibt es das game bei Nvidia nur für 770, 780, 780ti und Titan Black. alles darunter oder darüber geht leer aus! das ist ein fehler von ARLT

bei meiner GTX 770 war watch dogs dabei. musste den code dann bei nvidia einfügen und auch eine kopie der rechnung ( wtf ? ) schicken, wollten wohl sicher gehn das man auch wirklich im besitz der graka ist, sollte dann auf der rechnung 970 oder 980 stehen, gibt es von seitens nvidia keinen key!


----------



## circoloco696 (13. Oktober 2014)

Auf der HP steht explizit GTX 970, 980, Titan BE ... ob es das von nvidia gibt oder nicht, wenn die das schon ofiziell auf der HP anbieten dann sollen die dafür auch geradestehen.


----------



## Crush4r (13. Oktober 2014)

mann kann es sich auszahlen lassen, als entschädigung! wenn die damit werben und es nicht einhalten können/dürfen. müssen sie entschädigen!


----------



## NuvNuv (13. Oktober 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> mann kann es sich auszahlen lassen, als entschädigung! wenn die damit werben und es nicht einhalten können/dürfen. müssen sie entschädigen!



Träum weiter....


----------



## Noctua (13. Oktober 2014)

Crush4r schrieb:


> mann kann es sich auszahlen lassen, als entschädigung! wenn die damit werben und es nicht einhalten können/dürfen. müssen sie entschädigen!


Naja, weiter unten auf der Seite sind auch nur die von nVidia aufgezählten Modelle aufgeführt. Von daher kann man auch von einem Versehen ausgehen. Probieren kann man es ja trotzdem, aber wenn es nicht klappt sollte man nicht sauer sein. Mir persönlich würde es ja schon reichen wenn ich die Woche endlich eine funktionierende Asus Strix als Ersatz für beiden nicht funktionierenden MSI bekommen würde.


----------



## Crush4r (14. Oktober 2014)

ich warte immernoch auf die Gigabyte G1. erwartet für den 16.10. aber ob das was wird? ich habe begründete zweifel


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Asus Strix wurde der Termin heute vom 14.10. auf den 20.10. verschoben. Am 19.9. bestellt und bis heute keine fehlerfrei laufende Karte gehabt, da man lieber erstmal Neubesteller beliefert. Ist irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## krankyphobious (14. Oktober 2014)

@Noctua: Das ist wirklich schade, würde an deiner Stelle nie mehr was dort kaufen! Sind ja schon fast nen monat und du hast Sie immer noch nicht 
*
Übrigens, mein Netzteil, was diesen Sonntag bestellt wurde, kam heute schon um 11h an!*
So schnell, das ich ned mal ne Versandbestätigung erhalten habe 
Wollt ihr wissen ob die Fiep/Knack/Knister-Geräusche (im Video was ich hochgeladen habe zu hören), in Verbindung mit der MSI GTX 970 verschwunden sind?


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> @Noctua: Das ist wirklich schade, würde an deiner Stelle nie mehr was dort kaufen! Sind ja schon fast nen monat und du hast Sie immer noch nicht
> *
> Übrigens, mein Netzteil, was diesen Sonntag bestellt wurde, kam heute schon um 11h an!*
> So schnell, das ich ned mal ne Versandbestätigung erhalten habe
> Wollt ihr wissen ob die Fiep/Knack/Knister-Geräusche (im Video was ich hochgeladen habe zu hören), in Verbindung mit der MSI GTX 970 verschwunden sind?


 
Lags am NT? Ich denke eher nicht..., oder?


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> @Noctua: Das ist wirklich schade, würde an deiner Stelle nie mehr was dort kaufen! Sind ja schon fast nen monat und du hast Sie immer noch nicht


*
2x MSI hatte ich ja schon von 2 verschiedenen Händlern. Der bei dem ich zuerst bestellt hatte, hat sie mir nach der RMA dann storniert (Dort kaufe ich so schnell auch nix mehr). Der zweite hat sie letzten Freitag gleich zurück genommen und für mich kommt wegen der Lautstärke nur die Asus noch in Frage. Und die liefern z.Z. schlecht  Dafür kann der zweite Händler nichts.*


----------



## NuvNuv (14. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Wollt ihr wissen ob die Fiep/Knack/Knister-Geräusche (im Video was ich hochgeladen habe zu hören), in Verbindung mit der MSI GTX 970 verschwunden sind?


 
na klar, her damit (und Daumen gedrückt für Dich)


----------



## NuvNuv (14. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> ....... und für mich kommt wegen der Lautstärke nur die Asus noch in Frage. Und die liefern z.Z. schlecht  Dafür kann der zweite Händler nichts.



warum glaubst Du dass die leiser sein sollte?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Weil es aktuell die leiseste 970 am Markt ist leider verschandelt da nur 1 8-Pin Stromanschluss, die Angaben in der aktuellen PCGH belegen es auch.


----------



## coco1811 (14. Oktober 2014)

Was den Vergleich zwischen MSI, Asus und Gigabyte angeht habe ich hier einen netten Artikel gefunden. Falls ich das nicht verlinken darf, dann bitte ich einen der Mods den Link wieder zu löschen 

GTX 970 Comparison: STRIX vs MSI Gaming vs Gigabyte G1

Der Autor sagt dort auch das gleiche, das ich denke. Das sind alle drei gute Karten.


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> warum glaubst Du dass die leiser sein sollte?


 Soweit ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht hat, sind nur die Asus und MSI richtig leise. Und da ich bisher einiges an Geld in ein leisen PC gesteckt habe, inkl. SSDs statt HDD werde ich mir das nicht durch eine Graka kaputt machen. Und ein Ersatzkühler ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative, da ich mit die SLI-Option offen halten will.


----------



## NuvNuv (14. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Weil es aktuell die leiseste 970 am Markt ist leider verschandelt da nur 1 8-Pin Stromanschluss, die Angaben in der aktuellen PCGH belegen es auch.



ich will Dir die Asus nicht ausreden, die ist sicher sehr gut. Aber die Messungen in der aktuellen PCGH zur ASUS und MSI kann ich nicht nachvollziehen bzw. finde ich so in keinem anderen Vergleichstest. Ich glaube deshalb immer noch an einen Fehler bei der Messung der Laustärke der MSI.


----------



## krankyphobious (14. Oktober 2014)

Kann euch nur sagen, die Knister/Knaster/Teekessel-Geräusche höre ich jetzt nicht mehr heraus aus meinem Rechner mit dem neuen Seasonic Netzteil 
Bleibt nur das Spulenfiepen oder wie man es nennen mag, was ich jetzt hören kann. Auch schon bei 20 fps (die Geräusche ändern sich von fiepen bis brummen). Bei 20/30 fps nervt mich das brummen sogar etwa mehr als das leise fiepen. 
Aber es bleibt im Rahmen, d.h. mit der jetzigen 2. MSI habe ich ein deutlich besseres Modell erwischt wie mit der 1. MSI davor. Denn die hat wirklich unheimlich laut gepfeifft, denn die war mind. 3x so laut als im Video zu hören 

Und beide Lüfter laufen seit tagen wieder rund, will sagen: Der linke & rechte Lüfter drehen im gleichen tempo seine runden.
Ich kann bzgl. der momentanen Geräuschelage wieder ein Video aufnehmen und hier verlinken, falls erwünscht.


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2014)

NuvNuv schrieb:


> ich will Dir die Asus nicht ausreden, die ist sicher sehr gut. Aber die Messungen in der aktuellen PCGH zur ASUS und MSI kann ich nicht nachvollziehen bzw. finde ich so in keinem anderen Vergleichstest. Ich glaube deshalb immer noch an einen Fehler bei der Messung der Laustärke der MSI.


 Ich habe bei der MSI via Afterburner die Lüfterkurve angepasst, da die Karte von Haus aus auf 65°C gekühlt wurde und somit etwas hörbar war. Nach angepasster Kurve lag die Lasttemperatur bei knapp 70°C, dafür war die Karte aber nicht mehr hörbar. Ich habe mir allerdings auch etwas Gedanken bzgl. Belüftung gemacht und entsprechend Arbeit und Geld (va für vernünftige Gehäuselüfter) investiert.

Die 670 DC2 Top hier ist fast unhörbar, unter Last dreht sie allerdings etwas auf. Da war die MSI um Welten besser, WENN da nicht das Knistern gewesen wäre.


----------



## krankyphobious (14. Oktober 2014)

Übrigens habe ich vor paar std. auch die Lüfterkurve angepasst, sodass die Lüfter immer eingeschaltet bleiben und mit 490 U/min. laufen. 
Ansonsten gehen die Lüfter immer wieder aus und an, da sich die Temp. bei Idle zwischen 58-61° bewegen, wenn der Rechner etwas warm gelaufen ist. Da gehen die Lüfter ja schon in nem monat in die Knie und machen das wegen dem ständigen an/-ausschalten nicht mehr mit. 
Jetzt laufen Sie halt immer mit rund 20% RPM in Idle, da hört man genau so wenig wie wenn die Lüfter komplett aus sind, nähmlich nichts


----------



## Noctua (14. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> da sich die Temp. bei Idle zwischen 58-61° bewegen, wenn der Rechner etwas warm gelaufen ist.


WTF? Bei meiner hatten sich die Lüfter sogar nach ~30min Heavenbench recht schnell wieder abgeschalten weil die Temperatur schnell wieder gesunken ist.


----------



## krankyphobious (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß, ist nicht normal. Unter Last liegt die Max. Temp bei 73°C. Aber bei Idle bewegt Sie sich zwischen 30 - 60°. Schaue dabei ab und zu ne Serie in HD (720p) und unter Firefox im Netz rumstöbern, sonst nichts.
Kann auch gleich mal ein Bild von meinem Rechner hochladen.


----------



## Crush4r (14. Oktober 2014)

wie sinnfrei. steht seit gestern bei MF Gigabyte G1 16.10. und nun wieder kein datum -.- warum geben die leiferanten ein datum an wenn ses kurz darauf wieder absagen? hat doch garkein sinn!


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

meine Vermutung ist das die Lieferung direkt ausverkauft ist von den Vorbestellungen, denn die Windforce von Gigabyte ist jetzt lagernd habe aber nicht drauf geachtet ob die schon vorher lagernd war.

Naja meine Air Boss kommt wohl Morgen aber für den Preis muss die mich schon komplett überzeugen


----------



## m0bbed (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit der evga ssc?


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2014)

Wow, es wird zumindest auf einer Webseite mal von dem Thema berichtet: GTX 970 kämpft mit Spulenfiepen - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Und der Rest schweigt es mal wieder tot.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ejtzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber gibt es diese Problematik auch bei der GTX980 ?


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Oktober 2014)

Die 980 wird ja weniger gekauft da sie nicht wirklich viel schneller ist und bei einer übertakteten 970 wärste genau so schnell würdest allso viel Geld zum fenster raus werfen, nehme aber mal an das dieses Problem dort auch besteht aber sicher auch nicht bei jeder Karte.

Endlich hat mal jemand die Eier (ht4u.net) und berichtet darüber zudem gibts hier ja mehr als genug user die Karte 2 und 3 schon haben und immer das selbe Problem und in anderen Foren wird ja auch berichtet.


----------



## Malc0m (15. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist nicht normal. Unter Last liegt die Max. Temp bei 73°C. Aber bei Idle bewegt Sie sich zwischen 30 - 60°. Schaue dabei ab und zu ne Serie in HD (720p) und unter Firefox im Netz rumstöbern, sonst nichts.
> Kann auch gleich mal ein Bild von meinem Rechner hochladen.


 
Ich glaube du solltest mal dein Lüftungs-Konzept im PC überdenken 

Im Idel dümpelt meine Grafikkarte immer irgendwo bei 35-40°C rum , auch nach Spielen sinkt die Temperatur immer auf die 40° nach einer zeit zurück.
Wie Noctua schon sagte, ists bei mir auch so das manche Spiele die Karte garnicht wirklich aufheizen, bei D3 zB pendeln die Temperaturen irgendwo zwischen 58-62° und der lüfter springt nur sporalisch mal an oder bleibt an bei 500u/min.
Die 70°C erreiche ich nur bei Hardwarelastigen spielen wie BF4 und ab 70°C dreht der Lüfter ja hoch und versucht diese Temp zu halten bzw zu erreichen. So das dort nicht die Temperatur ausschlaggeben ist sondern wie schnell der Lüfter dreht.



			
				ΔΣΛ;6873266 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe ejtzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber gibt es diese Problematik auch bei der GTX980 ?



Wie schon gesagt werden die Karten nicht so häufig verkauft, und zudem hab ich immernoch die Meinung das es auch verstärkt bei OC-Modellen auftritt bzw je höher die Karte getaktet wird desto stärker es wird bzw es auftritt. Gibt ja auch meiner Einschätzung wenige die mit einem Referenz-Model /Takt bei der 970 sich beklagen.


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe bisher hier im Forum noch von keiner MSI 980 Gaming gehört also überhaupt von einem Kauf.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt sich ja auch nicht zu Kaufen da bald der vollausbau kommt und die 980 kaum mehr leistung hat als die 970 Oced aber fast das doppelte kostet. Wäre ja Geldverbrennung zumal der vollausbau sicher grad mal 100Euro mehr kostet und AMD steht ja auch noch in den startlöschern, könnte also der Preis noch gut fallen bei der 980.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Weil es aktuell die leiseste 970 am Markt ist leider verschandelt da nur 1 8-Pin Stromanschluss, die Angaben in der aktuellen PCGH belegen es auch.



Von der Geräusch Kulisse wirst du zwischen den beiden kaum einen Unterschied heraushören.


----------



## M-R (15. Oktober 2014)

m0bbed schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der evga ssc?


 
ja hab die selber top karte von der leistung her aber ich hab ein komisches surren sobald ich ein spiel starte kommt irgendwo vom Stromanschluss. Hab heut morgen mit EVGA telefoniert die wissen von dem problem aber in den nächsten wochen kommt ein neuer Schwung Karten und da ist das Problem behoben ich soll noch den monat warten wenn es mich net stört und dann das dind zurück schicken


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2014)

M-R schrieb:


> ja hab die selber top karte von der leistung her aber ich hab ein komisches surren sobald ich ein spiel starte kommt irgendwo vom Stromanschluss. Hab heut morgen mit EVGA telefoniert die wissen von dem problem aber in den nächsten wochen kommt ein neuer Schwung Karten und da ist das Problem behoben ich soll noch den monat warten wenn es mich net stört und dann das dind zurück schicken


 Genau so ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich mit meinen MSi-Versuchen. Denke das kommt aus dem Bereich der Spannungswandler.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Oktober 2014)

@Malc0m 
Glückwunsch. Bist auf der Main! 
Spulenfiepen bei GTX 970 und GTX 980? Ein Erklärungsversuch


----------



## M-R (15. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Genau so ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich mit meinen MSi-Versuchen. Denke das kommt aus dem Bereich der Spannungswandler.


 
dachte erst es ist von der Lüftung dann wäre es mir egal gewesen weil ich eine wasserkühlung bekomme aber nachdem mir aufgefallen ist das das nur beim spielen ist und nicht bei banch oder anderen sachen hab ich mir das ma genauer angehört. Bei WOW hört sich das voll abgefahren an


----------



## mistermeister (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab seid letzter Woche Ne Palit 970 Jetstream (nachdem ich es aufgegeben hatte eine MSI zu bekommen) Anfangs auch heftiges Spulenfiepen, hat sich aber mittlerweile zum großteil gelegt... 

Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden, nur der lüfter könnte unter Last etwas leiser sein, vorallem wenn ich die Karte mit SDR beanspruche...

Ich mach deshalb diese billigen Drecks Flach Lüfter runter (wie sie bei Grakas so üblich sind, egal ob teuer oder billig) und ne Corsair H90 Kühlung drauf (via Kraken G10) die beiligenden 140mm und 92mm Schrottlüfer ersetze ich selbstverständlich  durch Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro Lüfter... 
Ich weis, die Pumpe einer H90& Co ist auch nicht unbedingt silent, aber immer noch besser als das übliche Grakalüfter Gehäule...  

Als Luft Alternative hätte ich ich aber auch zb. nen Morpheus VGA kühler + 2 x eLoop B12 120mm nehmen können... 

Mein Tipp auch für ne 980 oder 970 Referenz, wenn keine Customs verfügbar sind und man gerne ein paar  Euro für ne gute Kühlung ausgibt... 

Bei beiden Varianten ist es in der Regel möglich, (auch bei costums) den Kühler ohne Garantie verlust runter und weider raufzubauen...


----------



## Noctua (15. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da ich auch Wasserkühlungen teste, haben es einige der mangelbehafteten Testsamples zumindest auf einen dreistelligen Wert gebracht  . Aber natürlich hast du Recht: Das ist auch für Endkunden sehr nervig. Die meisten Händler werden zwar hoffentlich innerhalb von einer Woche den Austausch abwickeln. Aber eine ist eine Woche.


Ok, das ist dann natürlich ebenso unschön. Manche Hersteller scheinen echt eine PR-Beratung zu brauchen. Wobei ich auf Arbeit auch schon Schäden durch schlampigen Zusammenbau an Bauteilen die mehrere 10k Euro kosten gesehen habe. 

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass laut einem Händler die Garantie seit der Erstlieferung läuft. Und wenn die Karte dann nach dem ersten Tag zurückgeht und man 4 Woche drauf wartet ist das aus Kundensicht absolut unakzeptabel. Aber klar, dafür könnt ihr wirklich nix und das will ich euch auch keinesfalls unterstellen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für uns als Tester ist es aber schwierig, auf Dinge einzugehen, die gar nicht zu den Produkteigenschaften gehören. Starkes Spulenfiepen ist ein klarer Reklamationsgrund, keine beabsichtige Produkteigenschaft. Wie oft es in der Praxis vorkommt, dass Kunden erst einmal auf Ersatzexemplare warten müssen, können wir anhand eines einzelnen Testmusters nicht beurteilen. Dafür müsste man hunderte Karten jedes Typs vermessen.



Nein natürlich könnt ihr auf solche Probleme nicht eingehen. Ich habe vorhin vielleicht auch etwas überreagiert. Nur kursiert das Thema in diversen Foren schon seit Wochen und manch einer hat seine dritte Karte zurück geschickt. Und dann sind Texte wie "Ist doch nicht so schlimm" nicht sonderlich aufbauend. Ich beneide jeden er eine funktionierende MSI oder Asus hat. Aber das gibt den Leuten dann nicht das Recht die anderen als kleinlich oder ähnliches hinzustellen.


----------



## m0bbed (15. Oktober 2014)

M-R schrieb:


> ja hab die selber top karte von der leistung her aber ich hab ein komisches surren sobald ich ein spiel starte kommt irgendwo vom Stromanschluss. Hab heut morgen mit EVGA telefoniert die wissen von dem problem aber in den nächsten wochen kommt ein neuer Schwung Karten und da ist das Problem behoben ich soll noch den monat warten wenn es mich net stört und dann das dind zurück schicken


 
Dann wird meine bald kommende SSC wohl auch das Problem haben


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Oktober 2014)

mistermeister schrieb:


> Hab seid letzter Woche Ne Palit 970 Jetstream (nachdem ich es aufgegeben hatte eine MSI zu bekommen) Anfangs auch heftiges Spulenfiepen, hat sich aber mittlerweile zum großteil gelegt...
> 
> Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden, nur der lüfter könnte unter Last etwas leiser sein, vorallem wenn ich die Karte mit SDR beanspruche...
> 
> ...


 
Jaap, hab die Karte aus der Not heraus gekauft weil nix anderes lieferbar war und war überrascht. Hier drehen die Lüfter ja auch nicht direkt an, ab ca. 65C°.
Hatte den Rechner auf dem Tisch beim ersten Start und als ich den Rechner startete hatte ich auch für 2-3 Sekunden das Brutzelgeräusch, dann war es weg und kam zu Glück nie wieder!

Hab da den Peter drauf gebastelt, musste den zwar ein wenig zurechtbiegen aber sitzt und kühlt super.

Das Spulenfiepen ist erst ab 200 Fps ganz leicht warnehmbar (offenes Gehäuse, ca. 1m von mir entfernt und der Rechner ist extre leise), das bleibt auch so bis im dreistelligen Bereich, steigert sich also nicht vom Geräuschpegel. Mein Kater reagiert auf das Fiepen sehr interessant:
Ab 150FPS (wo ich mit dem Ohr an der Karte klebe und nix höre) sitzt er vorm Rechner oder legt sich davor 

Teste gerade mit ihm: Anstatt ihn zu rufen starte ich ne App mit 150FPS-Lock und er kommt fix angeranntDas hat er bei der 670 allerdings nicht gemacht...


----------



## mistermeister (15. Oktober 2014)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Jaap, hab die Karte aus der Not heraus gekauft weil nix anderes lieferbar war und war überrascht. Hier drehen die Lüfter ja auch nicht direkt an, ab ca. 65C°.
> Hatte den Rechner auf dem Tisch beim ersten Start und als ich den Rechner startete hatte ich auch für 2-3 Sekunden das Brutzelgeräusch, dann war es weg und kam zu Glück nie wieder!
> 
> Hab da den Peter drauf gebastelt, musste den zwar ein wenig zurechtbiegen aber sitzt und kühlt super.
> ...



Najich  habe einstweilen Thunder Master installiert und Dei Lüfterregelung mittels Lüfterkurve auf benutzerdefiniert gestellt... Das ganze Konzept, die Karte erst 60° warm werden zu lassen und dann erst die lüfter einschalten ist völlig schwachsinnig.... Ich habe den Lüfter so eingestellt das er unter Idle auf ca 25% läuft, also unhörbar und schon hält  man die Temperatur schön um die 30° unten... Dann erhitzt auch ned alles sofort wenn man ein Game startet... Zumal es nervt wenn der Lüfter bei game Starts und besonders den wechseln zwischen ingame u nd zwischensequenzen ständig ein und ausschaltet....


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja richtig, aber der nun montierte Peter wird von 2 140ern angeblasen (ca.70%). Da hört man nur ein leises Seuseln wenn man mit dem Ohr dran klebt und im Idle eiert die Karte bei 24C° und unter Volllast bei 55C°(geschlossenes Gehäuse).
Dieses hin und her Geschalte mit dem original Lüfter habe ich nach knapp 4 Stunden beendet. Der war zwar unter Last gut zu hören (nicht unangenehm) aber die 75C° unter Last hatten mich ein wenig gestört.

BTW: Es gab mal eine Zeit da kannte man die Ursache und ist diese auch angegangen:
http://www.hardware-infos.com/news/2975/msi-beseitigt-geforce-gtx-200-spulenfiepen.html


----------



## novocain (16. Oktober 2014)

Bin besitzer einer MSI GTX 970 aus der S/N reihe 38xxx und habe kein Spulenfiepen/-knistern was lauter als 18dB wäre - nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Char1zard (16. Oktober 2014)

Konnte dem Thread leider nicht folgen. Ab wann beginnt das Fiepen denn bspw. bei der msi oder gigabyte? Könnte vsync (vorerst) abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Vincent1985 (16. Oktober 2014)

Char1zard schrieb:


> Konnte dem Thread leider nicht folgen. Ab wann beginnt das Fiepen denn bspw. bei der msi oder gigabyte? Könnte vsync (vorerst) abhilfe schaffen?



Bei meiner MSI beginnt das fiepen sobald sie unter Last steht. FPS egal


----------



## Char1zard (16. Oktober 2014)

Vincent1985 schrieb:


> Bei meiner MSI beginnt das fiepen sobald sie unter Last steht. FPS egal



Ist sie dann auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse unterm Tisch hörbar? Wollte mir diese eigentlich zulegen, nun bin ich skeptisch


----------



## krankyphobious (16. Oktober 2014)

Ist auch schon bei 30fps deutlich heraus hörbar, wenn die GPU unter Last steht, wie _Vincent1985 _sagt. 
Kommt auf das Spiel bzw. die Anwendung an. Bei Dear Esther z.B. wenn ich die Auflösung von Full HD auf 4K HD stelle, ist die Bildrate deutlich niedriger, aber das Fiepen deutlich lauter


----------



## Vincent1985 (16. Oktober 2014)

Char1zard schrieb:


> Ist sie dann auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse unterm Tisch hörbar? Wollte mir diese eigentlich zulegen, nun bin ich skeptisch



Ich persönlich höre es raus. Allerdings liegt das zum einen daran dass mein System auf silent ausgelegt ist und ich es somit mitbekomme und zum anderen dass ich pingelig bin 

Ich habe mich mit dem eher als "Zirpen" zu beschreibenden Geräusch abgefunden.


----------



## Noctua (16. Oktober 2014)

So, heute kam meine Asus Strix an. Sie boostet zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie die wie die MSI (~50 MHz weniger), aber ist unter Last ähnlich leise. Das Knistern ist hier zwar auch leicht vorhanden, ist allerdings DEUTLICH leiser als bei der MSI und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr hörbar, selbst wenn ich das Ohr auf Höhe der Grafikkarte ans Gehäuse lege. Die Tage werde ich sie mal ausführlich testen. Es scheint als ob das Drama GTX 970 für mich doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen hat.


----------



## SIICCC (16. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> So, heute kam meine Asus Strix an. Sie boostet zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie die wie die MSI (~50 MHz weniger), aber ist unter Last ähnlich leise. Das Knistern ist hier zwar auch leicht vorhanden, ist allerdings DEUTLICH leiser als bei der MSI und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr hörbar, selbst wenn ich das Ohr auf Höhe der Grafikkarte ans Gehäuse lege. Die Tage werde ich sie mal ausführlich testen. Es scheint als ob das Drama GTX 970 für mich doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen hat.



Freut mich für dich. 
Und für die paar mhz muss man halt selber a bissl hand anlegen 
Hauptsache es ist ruhe.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> So, heute kam meine Asus Strix an. Sie boostet zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie die wie die MSI (~50 MHz weniger), aber ist unter Last ähnlich leise. Das Knistern ist hier zwar auch leicht vorhanden, ist allerdings DEUTLICH leiser als bei der MSI und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr hörbar, selbst wenn ich das Ohr auf Höhe der Grafikkarte ans Gehäuse lege. Die Tage werde ich sie mal ausführlich testen. Es scheint als ob das Drama GTX 970 für mich doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen hat.


 
Freut mich!


----------



## krankyphobious (17. Oktober 2014)

Freut mich auch für dich Noctua, endlich hast du deine ASUS und bist mit ihr zufrieden


----------



## m0bbed (17. Oktober 2014)

Was nehmt ihr für spiele, bzw benchmarks um auf spulenfiepen zu testen?
Wie krieg ich denn zb 200, 500 oder 1000 fps, um zu testen ab wann das los geht?


----------



## Exception (17. Oktober 2014)

Anspruchsloses Spiel,  Grafiksettings runter und schon gehen die Frames nach oben. Oder bei manchen Spielen auch in den Menüs.  Lass mal nebenbei einen Framecounter laufen,  dann siehst du gleich was Sache ist.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> So, heute kam meine Asus Strix an. Sie boostet zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie die wie die MSI (~50 MHz weniger), aber ist unter Last ähnlich leise. Das Knistern ist hier zwar auch leicht vorhanden, ist allerdings DEUTLICH leiser als bei der MSI und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr hörbar, selbst wenn ich das Ohr auf Höhe der Grafikkarte ans Gehäuse lege. Die Tage werde ich sie mal ausführlich testen. Es scheint als ob das Drama GTX 970 für mich doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen hat.


 
Du wirst viel "Freude" haben :p


----------



## Westino (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibts bei den neueren MSI Karten immernoch dieses Problem mit dem Fiepen? Ich selbst hatte bisher noch keine verbaut die welches hatte, will mir aber selbst eine kaufen jetzt.


----------



## Noctua (17. Oktober 2014)

Westino schrieb:


> Gibts bei den neueren MSI Karten immernoch dieses Problem mit dem Fiepen? Ich selbst hatte bisher noch keine verbaut die welches hatte, will mir aber selbst eine kaufen jetzt.


Kann ich so genau nicht sagen, aber ich hatte am 10.10. meine zweite MSI bekommen und die hatte die gleichen Probleme wie die erste.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das wird weiterhin ein Glücksspiel bleiben...


----------



## soul4ever (17. Oktober 2014)

Laut dem pcgh v
Bericht diese Woche, vermuten die ja dass das fiepen nur mehr wahrgenommen wird als früher weil die Karten deutlich leiser sind...


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, sollte da nicht mal jemand gefragt werden der seit Jahren mit Wasser kühlt?


----------



## yukie243 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, Splenfiepen bei der MSI gtx 970. Angeschlossen ist der PC an einen Sony Kdl ex46. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Geräusche nur manchmal auftreten. Dann fiel mir auf, dass sie nur auf Seiten oder in spielen auftreten, bei denen helles weiß vorhanden ist. Bei einem dunklen Bildschirm war das Problem nicht vorhanden. Als ich den TV auf eine andere Einstellung stellte, sodass das weiß nicht mehr ganz so extrem war, war das Problem verschwunden. Seither kein Splenfiepen mehr. 

Vielleicht hilft es ja beim ein oder anderen.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

Computerbase hat jetzt auch einen größeren Test, der sich unter anderem auch mit dem Spulenfiepen der Modelle beschäftigt:

11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
(unten)

Das Video illustriert die Sachlage ganz gut.
„GeForce GTX 970 und das Spulenfiepen“


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich  schicke den mal meine Palit, die macht das lustigerweise nicht in der Lautstärke im Heaven, man muss mit dem Ohr an der Graka kleben um das Fiepen zu hören und mein Rechner ist mehr als flüterleise unter Luft.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

Fiepen hat natürlich nicht jede und es hängt u.a. auch vom Netzteil ab aber so krass und weit verbreitet wie bei der 970 habe ich das noch nie erlebt. 
Da rattert ja durchweg jede einzelne getestete Karte.


Wohlgemerkt, das ist:


> das Fiepen bei 120 FPS, 60 FPS und 40 FPS


----------



## MacMyver (17. Oktober 2014)

Meine 980 von Msi ist heute in den PC gewandert. Resultat = 0 Spulenfiepen! Genau wie meine alte 680 welche auch von Msi war.......ich denke mal das war/ist ne schlechte Charge irgendwie.

Nt ist n Antec HCG520


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Allerdings ist der Test laut Datum von heute,...
Ich wette wenn das vorher publiziert worden wäre, dann wären die Lagerbestände der 970 nicht bei allen Händlern leer...


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch drei verschiedene hier und alle (Inno, MSI, ASUS) haben ähnliche Mätzchen getrieben. Letztendlich habe ich dann bei meiner Frau eine 780 Strix @6GB verbaut, weil mir das auf den Keks ging.
Also entweder überdenken die mal ihr PCB-Design und ihre Spulen oder ich werde schön die Finger von den 970ern lassen. Eine ohne das Fiepen zu finden ist ja schon wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das ist eigentlich auch eine Frechheit! Ein kollege hat seine MSI 970 intelligenter Weise beim Einbau fallen lassen und demoliert. Umgetauscht bekommt er sie nicht. Sie hat ne böse Druckstelle und wenn der Rechner startet hat er massive Pixelfehler. Mal schauen ob ich sie ihm abschwatzen kann, die fiep nämlich auch vom allergemeinsten.
Will mal die Spulen ablöten und schauen ob sie wenigsten unten am PCB offen sind, dann fülle ich sie zum Spass mal mit Plastiklack, hat meine 7900GT damals auch zum Schweigen gebracht.
Dann könnte man, wenn man sauber arbeitet sie vllt angelötet mit eine Kanülle auffüllen und somit für Ruhe sorgen.
Dieses ganze Retourgebombe scheint ja nicht viel zu bringen wenn die Austauschkarte den gleichen Mangel hat.


----------



## Yutshi (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das Glück, dass sich das Spulenfiepen meiner MSI GTX 970 Gäming in Grenzen hält. Egal in welchem Modus, aus meinem Gehäuse heraus nicht wahrnembar - zumindest für mich.
Das Spulenfiepen ist jedoch vorhanden.

Was mich viel mehr stört:
Fall 1 - aufgrund geringer Temperaturen sind beide Lüfter deaktiviert. Mit Temperaturanstieg beginnt Lüfter Nr. 2 (Position: Anschluss der Netzstecker) langsam an seinen Dienst zu verrichten. Bei fortlaufendem Anstieg tourt Lüfter Nr. 2 bis auf´s Maximum, während Lüfter Nr. 1 sich nicht regt. Die Graka vibriert derart stark, dass diese am Gehäuse zu fühlen ist.

Fall 2 - wie Fall 1, nur dass Lüfter Nr. 1 mal etwas am zucken ist. Startschwierigkeiten ?!

Fall 3 - wie Fall 2, nur das Lüfter Nr. 1 mal ´ne kleine Starthilfe per Hand bekommen hat und Lüfter Nr. 2 tourt sofort runter. Ergebnis: Lüfter halten die Karte kühl und nichts mehr hörbar (aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus).


Also entweder ist Lüfter Nr. 1 defekt (Lager ?!), oder die Startspannung ist bei erreichen der notwendigen Temperatur nicht korrekt gewählt.

Was also tun? Auf BIOS-Update warten oder selbst mal das BIOS modifizieren (natürlich unter Garantieverlust)?


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie heiss ist die Karte wenn nur ein Lüfter dreht?


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

@Yutshi
Du hattest wohl eine MSI mit Aufkleber über dem Lüfter?! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast beim Abziehen des selbigen das Lüfterlager beschädigt und darfst nun umtauschen.
Das ist von MSI anerkannt und auch der Grund, warum die Aufkleber in neueren Chargen nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
Das kannst du alleine nicht reparieren.

http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2ieznh/psa_there_is_a_huge_issue_with_one_of_the_msi_gtx/


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> @Yutshi
> Du hattest wohl eine MSI mit Aufkleber über dem Lüfter?! Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast beim Abziehen des selbigen das Lüfterlager beschädigt und darfst nun umtauschen.
> Das ist von MSI anerkannt und auch der Grund, warum die Aufkleber in neueren Chargen nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
> Das kannst du alleine nicht reparieren.


 
Was? hmm,... Hab gerade die Karte in ein paar Vids gesehen und beide Lüfter müssten starten...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0gTb8sAr24&list=PLTPGJNsY3U4w9gYkumgl6-5SUzEoKLjCB


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das kommt öfter vor. Der Aufkleber aus der Hölle klebt so fest, dass beim Abziehen das Lager des Lüfters zerstört werden kann.
Wie gesagt: ist bekannt -> umtauschen.


----------



## facehugger (17. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt öfter vor. Der Aufkleber aus der Hölle klebt so fest, dass beim Abziehen das Lager des Lüfters zerstört werden kann.
> Wie gesagt: ist bekannt -> umtauschen.


Ich denke, MSI wollte in Sachen Aufkleber nachbessern. So ein Fail darf einfach nicht vorkommen! Eigenartigerweise wird das nirgends erwähnt, auch nicht im aktuellen Test von CB, wo die Karte als beste abschneidet...

Gruß


----------



## Westino (17. Oktober 2014)

Sagtmal ist es eigentlich normal das eine GTX 970 MSI beim Start von Firestrike normal sofort auf 80 Grad temperatur springt und kaum runtergekühlt werden kann? Hat da die karte nen schuss ? 

@Topic: Interessant an der ganzen sache ist ja das der abverkauf nach wie vor steigt und MF pro Woche fast 30 karten mehr verkauft. Aber langsam wird sie von der Strixx eingeholt.


----------



## Yutshi (17. Oktober 2014)

Okay....

Sagen wir es mal so, da ich konsturktiv nicht gerade auf den Kopf gefallen bin, das Abziehen des Aufklebers an der Plastikabdeckung (Richtung Slotblende) begonnen habe, viel mir schon auf, dass es absolut unsinnig sei, einen solch festen "Sticker" zu verwenden.
Entsprechend dem habe ich mehr als nur langsam dieses Teil entfernt und darauf gerachtet, dass sich der Lüfter axial nicht bewegt.

Das gelang auch größtenteils sehr gut. Nur leider war nichts gegen axiale Winkelbelastung zu tun....

Nun gut, die ganze letzte Stunde habe ich nebenbei 3D Mark im Loop laufen lassen und siehe da, alles funktioniert tadellos.
Keine unangenehme Lautstärke, beide Lüfter starteten bei ca. 60°C...

Was will man mehr. Von einem Lagerschaden etc. bin ich derzeit noch nicht überzeugt. Ich werde dieses mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Games mal ausloten.

BTW: mit CS:S habe ich angefangen....welch ein Schwachsinn, ich weiss. Denn die Lüfter habe sich kein Stück bewegt.   

Edit: 

@Westino:  komisch, denn ich habe "Fire Strike" soeben ´ne Stunde im Loop laufen lassen und max. 66°C gehabt. Obligatorische Frage: du hast aber schon weitere Gehäuselüfter, welche die Luft absaugen und nicht in´s Gehäuse befördern???


----------



## Westino (17. Oktober 2014)

Yutshi schrieb:


> @Westino:  komisch, denn ich habe "Fire Strike" soeben ´ne Stunde im Loop laufen lassen und max. 66°C gehabt. Obligatorische Frage: du hast aber schon weitere Gehäuselüfter, welche die Luft absaugen und nicht in´s Gehäuse befördern???


 
geht nicht um mich sondern einen bekannten. er hat 4 gehäuselüfter verbaut 2 stück ziehen kalte luft vorne rein und zwei saugen sie oben sowie hinten raus. Mich hat das auch gewundert mit der Temperatur. Ich glaube er sollte mal den Treiber deinstallieren und neu installieren. hatte wohl vorher eine andere karte verbaut und die neue wurde nicht richtig erkannt. Mal beobachten das ganze.


----------



## Yutshi (17. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde es in erster Linie wundern wenn die Temperatur derart treiberabhängig wäre.

Aber wie du schon sagst, weiterhin beobachten. 

Sorry für die eigentlich "dämliche" Frage, aber es ist mir bereits untergekommen, dass man mich fragte wie man einen Lüfter richtig einbaut. Ich merk an, es war jemand, der ein SLI-System nutzte.


----------



## Westino (17. Oktober 2014)

Kein Thema, das ist aber nicht das Problem. Morgen mal schauen was beim test rauskommt nach dem neuen treiber. Ich hab das schonmal erlebt. MSI Twin Frozr verbaut und gegen galax getauscht, beim ersten start lief die galax mit 0% idle fan weil die Einstellungen noch die falschen waren. Brauchte erst 1 bis 2 restarts bis die neue karte erkannt wurde.


----------



## Fried_Knight (17. Oktober 2014)

@Yutshi
Du kannst natürlich machen was du willst, nur ist deine Fehlerbeschreibung Plus du hattest den Aufkleber ident mit dem, was MSI als Fehler bestätigt hat und zum Umtausch rät.
Wenn du natürlich leidensfähig bist und 350€+- so wegsteckst, kannst du auf göttliche Wunderheilung vertrauen und mit dem Defekt leben.

@facehugger
Haben sie ja, trotzdem sind noch alte Karten mit Aufkleber im Umlauf. Das passiert auch nicht bei jeder Karte. Oft verkraften sie es, manchmal jedoch nicht. Deswegen gab es keinen allgemeinen Rückruf, die Betroffenen sollen halt umtauschen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Oktober 2014)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Okay....
> 
> Sagen wir es mal so, da ich konsturktiv nicht gerade auf den Kopf gefallen bin, das Abziehen des Aufklebers an der Plastikabdeckung (Richtung Slotblende) begonnen habe, viel mir schon auf, dass es absolut unsinnig sei, einen solch festen "Sticker" zu verwenden.
> Entsprechend dem habe ich mehr als nur langsam dieses Teil entfernt und darauf gerachtet, dass sich der Lüfter axial nicht bewegt.
> ...


 
Ist der Lüfter jetzt einfach wieder angesprungen oder hast Du iwie nachgeholfen?


----------



## Yutshi (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe einmal nachgeholfen. 
Und zwar in der Form, als würde ich einen Lüfter, welcher an der Anlauf-Spannungsgrenze hängt, einen Stups geben. 
Seither läuft er wie in dem von dir verlinkten Video - getestet mit Mafia II, Furmark, 3D Mark...

Echt kurios  


...um es nicht zu vergessen: einen Neustart hat mein Rechner auch erfahren - also etwas Cool-Down-Time


----------



## MacMyver (18. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man das Alles so hört, hab ich mit meiner 980 von MSI ja ein Schweineglück. Ist die Charge mit Aufkleber und ich hab Gott sei Dank keinen Lagerschaden. Auch Spulenfiepen hat meine nicht. Es gibt doch einen Hardwaregott


----------



## M-R (18. Oktober 2014)

Von EVGA soll bald neue Karten kommen wo deren Probleme überarbeiten wurden. Bei den Karten kommen ja lästeige nebengeräusche vom Spannungswandler zumindest aus der gegend


----------



## Westino (18. Oktober 2014)

Hmm ich habe bisher 5 MSI Karten verbauen dürfen und keine hatte dieses Rattern oder sonstige Fehler. Aber es gibt ja auch genug andere karten auf dem markt


----------



## ile (18. Oktober 2014)

Kann man eigentlich die Luftersteuerung auch insofern anpassen, dass man die Temperatur, bei der die Lüfter anlaufen, nach oben verändert?


----------



## m0bbed (18. Oktober 2014)

Hier hab ich mal meine EVGA GTX970 SSC aufgenommen...
File-Upload.net - EVGA-Fiepen_2.WMV
So laut hatte ich das bei noch keiner anderen Graka und ich hatte schon viele


----------



## krankyphobious (18. Oktober 2014)

@m0bbed: Könnte auch vom Netzteil zusammenhängen. Habe bei meiner MSI, wie schon paar Seiten vorher beschrieben, die gleichen nervigen Töne und habe dann ein neues Seasonic Netzteil eingebaut und diese penetranten lauten Geräusche waren verschwunden. Was blieb war nur ein hörbares Fiepen der MSI GTX 970, was sich aber in Grenzen hielt.

-,Habe Sie übrigens dennoch eingeschickt, da Sie trotzdem um einiges mehr fiepte als meine GTX 570 bei 30-80 fps. Damit könnte ich noch leben, da es noch im angenehmen Bereich war, aber der Rücksendegrund war, 
dass der linke Lüfter manchmal stehen blieb und der rechte auf volle Pulle lief. 
Wirklich toll gelaufen, jetzt stehe ich ohne eine "970"  da, wo ich die Leistung doch so gerne wieder  gebrauchen könnte 
Für mich kommt nur die _ZOTAC Omega/__Extreme _in Frage, da man das fiepen gar nicht heraus hört und jedenfalls bei der Extreme die Lüfter wirklich sauleise sind!
...wenn ich dafür nur nicht 60€ mehr blechen müsste als für meine MSI


----------



## M-R (18. Oktober 2014)

m0bbed schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal meine EVGA GTX970 SSC aufgenommen...
> File-Upload.net - EVGA-Fiepen_2.WMV
> So laut hatte ich das bei noch keiner anderen Graka und ich hatte schon viele


 
Das gleiche hab ich auch aber 100% das kommt vom Stromanschluss hab mit EVGA germany telefpniert und die wissen das schon da kommen bald überarbeitete Modelle raus einfach karte auf evga registrieren und dann über die tauschen!
Der meinte aber zu mir ich soll noch en 3Wochen warten bis dahin könnten die neuen da sein!


----------



## m0bbed (18. Oktober 2014)

Netzteil kann ich ausschließen, habe 2 verschiedene getestet. Enermax 600 Watt und Bequiet E9 580 Watt
dass kommt sicher von der Graka


----------



## Westino (18. Oktober 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Luftersteuerung auch insofern anpassen, dass man die Temperatur, bei der die Lüfter anlaufen, nach oben verändert?


 
ja das geht problemlos

@all die eine MSI haben: welche werte beim OC wurden da bisher schon so erreicht? was macht die karte mit und was nicht ? Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine mit nem ASCI wert von 86% und würde gerne ein paar Nennwerte haben


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2014)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal nachgeholfen.
> Und zwar in der Form, als würde ich einen Lüfter, welcher an der Anlauf-Spannungsgrenze hängt, einen Stups geben.
> Seither läuft er wie in dem von dir verlinkten Video - getestet mit Mafia II, Furmark, 3D Mark...
> 
> ...


 

VllT hatte sich beim Aufkleberentfernen etwas verkanntet. Freut mich das jetzt alles funktioniert.
Wenn das einigen anderen auch passiert ist dann wissen wir ja wie MSI das reparieren wird 



m0bbed schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal meine EVGA GTX970 SSC aufgenommen...
> File-Upload.net - EVGA-Fiepen_2.WMV
> So laut hatte ich das bei noch keiner anderen Graka und ich hatte schon viele


 
OMG...


----------



## M-R (18. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist das omg zu verstehen. 
Stell dich net so an 
Oder
Hört sich ******* an


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Oktober 2014)

M-R schrieb:


> Wie ist das omg zu verstehen.
> Stell dich net so an
> Oder
> Hört sich ******* an


 m
OMG (Oh my god) = Was nen "schice", das ist ja nicht mehr lustig so eine Palavakarte.

Also das ist a) echt laut b) absolut unangenehm.

Und jetzt soll keiner sagen, man könne ja Kopfhörer aufsetzen...

Man sollte die Hersteller zu ner Lan einladen, 300-400 Mann mit Quad-Sli Rechnern. 1000 Maps CS ohne Framelock und unter den 1000 Games kommt da keiner aus der Halle...

Edit: Bearbeite ne menge Videos und lass die über die GraKa kovertieren, da würde ich wahnsinnig werden.


----------



## m0bbed (18. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, geht echt gar nicht...


----------



## MacMyver (19. Oktober 2014)

Schlechte Nachrichten. -.- 

Meine "Wunderkarte" knistert neuerdings ziemlich heftig. Kein Bock zum zurück schicken, aber was muss das muss...


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ziemlich traurig was man hier die letzten wochen und monate so liest. Mal von total falschen empfehlungen abgesehen. Hier werden teilwese Karten an den pranger gestellt weil beim abverkauf von über 5000 stück mal 100 oder 200 fehler haben, naja irgendwas bauch der mensch immer zum motzen.


----------



## NuvNuv (19. Oktober 2014)

Westino schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich traurig was man hier die letzten wochen und monate so liest. Mal von total falschen empfehlungen abgesehen. Hier werden teilwese Karten an den pranger gestellt weil beim abverkauf von über 5000 stück mal 100 oder 200 fehler haben, naja irgendwas bauch der mensch immer zum motzen.


 
so viel sind es wahrscheinlich gar nicht, es sind immer die gleichen paar Karten die durch die diversen Foren ziehen und natürlich sticht immer die raus, die am meisten verkauft wird.

PS: Gestern Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit 200 fps und Paypay Heist mit 130 fps gespielt, zero coil whine - lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Hatte schon 7 MSI Karten in der Hand von der twin frozr gtx 970 und nicht eine davon hat gefiept. Alles verschiedene Chargenummern. Das muss man echt nicht so eng sehen.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (19. Oktober 2014)

Westino schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich traurig was man hier die letzten wochen und monate so liest. Mal von total falschen empfehlungen abgesehen. Hier werden teilwese Karten an den pranger gestellt weil beim abverkauf von über 5000 stück mal 100 oder 200 fehler haben, naja irgendwas bauch der mensch immer zum motzen.



Ich verstehe deinen Frust gegenüber dem TE oder den Usern gegenüber, die sich hier im DISKUSSIONS-Thread über ein Thema unterhalten? 
1. Empfehlungen sind immer subjektive Meinungen, die Entscheidung trifft man immer selbst und "Fehlentscheidungen" entstehen immer durch unterschiedliche Bewertungen, bzw. abwiegen der der Pro und Cons.
2. Ich bin mir sicher, dass MSI den Anspruch hat, keine fehlerbehaftes Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen und da muss bekannter Fehler ein Dorn im Auge sein.
3. Für eine betitelte Silentkarte ist eine störende Geräuschkulisse ein "No go", da werden mir alle sicherlich zustimmen müssen.
4. Wenn gerade mal 100 von 5000 Fehler haben sind das immernoch 2%, das ist leider nicht wenig. Ich weiß aber auch nicht ob MSI eine Qualitätssicherung in ihrer Produktionskette hat, evtl. wäre dass ein Ansatzpunkt.
5. das Thema würde überhaupt nicht so groß werden, wenn die Karte schnell ausgetauscht werden würde, aber die Lieferzeiten nehmen momentan katastrophale Ausmaße an. Ich weiß natürlich nicht an welchem Glied der Kette zwischen Hersteller und Endkunde das liegt. Hoffe aber dass sie aus ihren Fehlern für Pascal lernen werden...


----------



## M-R (19. Oktober 2014)

Der Anteil mit Karten die mit fehlern behaftet sind liegt weitaus höher denke ich, aber es geht ja nicht nur um das "spulen fiepen", sondern auch um die Störgeräusche wie bei den EVGA Karten wo man meint das man in einem Tattoostudio sitzt, weil so hört es sich an...
Und hier schreibt bestimmt nur ein Bruchteil von denen die solche störgeräusche haben, weil es bestimmt auch genug Leute gibt die das nicht interessiert, die denken Kopfhörer auf und dann is es weg...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man für 350€ schon verlangen können das man nur mit den normalen Geräuschen zu tuen hat wie zb. die Lüfter


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich gehe einfach mal von mir aus, da ich euch hier alle nicht kenne und ihr mir fremd seid. Es wundert mich blos das ich bisher um die 15 Karten verbaut habe von allen herstellern außer Evga und nicht eine Einzige bis 1000 FPS mit solchen problemen behaftet war, kein ratten und kein fiepen und allgemein keine Probleme. Hatte ich wirklich einfach nur glück? Hier wird vieles schlechter gemacht als es wirklich ist denke ich, es kann auch nicht normal sein das man eine karte 3 oder 4x austauscht wegen ein bisschen kleinem fiepen.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde nicht, dass hier das MSI Modell groß runtergeputzt wird. Hier wird doch nur der negative Beigeschmack behandelt, der vermeidbar sein sollte. Wenn die Karte so läuft wie gewünscht, scheint sie ja ganz gut zu sein. Wenn der Umtausch reibungslos und schnell verlaufen würde, wär das Thema hier auch nicht so groß, aber wenn man eine fehlerhafte Karte nach mehreren Wochen endlich  erhält, diese dann einschicken muss, wieder wartet um dann noch eine "defekte" Karte zu erhalten, verstehe ich den Ärger mancher Käufer. Ich selbst warte seit Wochen auf die Verfügbarkeit einer Karte...
Nur solange der Fehler besteht kann man leider nicht von von dem Topmodell sprechen, denn "top" zeichnet sich durch Konstanz und Herausstechen gegenüber anderen Karten aus und das im positiven Sinne.


----------



## NuvNuv (19. Oktober 2014)

hier kotzt sich halt jeder aus, egal ob er eine MSI GTX 970 hat oder nicht bzw. ob es um Spulenfiepen geht oder nicht. Und dann wird der Thread als Referenz missbraucht dass die MSI sooo schlecht wäre. 

@Becks-Gold Du scheinst ja weder eine MSI GTX 970 zu haben bzw. eine kaufen zu wollen? Was hat die Verfügbarkeit der Karte mit einem möglichen Spulenfiepen zu tun?  Jedenfalls könnte es nach Deiner Definition kein Topmodell geben, weil den "Fehler" gibt es bei allen Karten, rauf und runter, je nach bisher verkauften Stückzahlen mal mehr mal weniger in Foren beklagt.


----------



## RazerStojo (19. Oktober 2014)

Habe gestern festgestellt, dass meine auch Spulenfiepen hat. Aber erst bei 1200 FPS.... also mir egal. Da mein Monitor nur 60 Hz macht ist die Karte unhörbar bei mir.

Sind diese Werte eigentlich ok?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Oktober 2014)

Also seht ihr es so, wenn ich jetzt ne MSI 970 bestelle stehen die Chancen gut das die Karte auch läuft und wenn se Spulenfiepen hat kann es etwas dauern bis se getauscht wird - ich würde bei Mindfactory bestellen.


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab am 20.09 eine MSI GTX 970 bei meinem Bruder verbaut und selbst diese war nicht von diesem angeblichen dauerfiepen betroffen. Kauf dir eine wenn du eine magst und teste sie. Wenn sie auf 1000 FPS fiept geht keine welt unter


----------



## Becks-Gold- (19. Oktober 2014)

@NuvNuv
Ich würde mir gerne erstmal eine gtx 970 kaufen, aber weder Msi noch g1 oder SSc ist verfügbar. Da alle Shops weiter Bestellungen annehmen kann es gut sein, dass die erste Lieferung nicht mal aussreicht um alle zu bedienen... 
Und ja das Risiko ist mir zu hoch eine fehlerhafte Karte zu erhalten.
Die g1 läuft oft schneller und ich kann mich auf ne Geräuschkulisse einstellen, bei spulenfiepen wird sie aber sicherlich genauso zurückgeschickt, wie bei jeder anderen Karte auch.
Spulenfiepen ab 1000fps sieht hier keiner als Fehler an, das ist sicherlich normal
Für dich scheint die Msi die beste zu sein, ich frage dich deshalb einfach direkt: Warum? Sie ist nicht am schnellsten, nicht am kühlsten.
Bleibt die Lautstärke, das Design und der Support 
Wobei die Lautstärke durch die Diskussion hier rausfallen müsste


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Für dich scheint die Msi die beste zu sein, ich frage dich deshalb einfach direkt: Warum? Sie ist nicht am schnellsten, nicht am kühlsten.


 
Nein, ist sie nicht. Ich hab das blos als beispiel genannt bei meinen Erfahrungen. FÜr mich ist die beste Karte die Gigabyte G1 Gamig. Die hab ich mir gekauft und es nicht bereut. Bis 1400 fps kein fiepen zu merken und hören und übertaktet auf 1500 Mhz Problemlos, bei 80% Powertarget und maximal 69 Grad GPU Temperatur in Watch Dogs auf 4K Auflösung mit DSR. Ich würde keine MSI gegen eine gigabyte tauschen.



RazerStojo schrieb:


> Sind diese Werte eigentlich ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ja sind sie. Ohne OC kann man da absolut nix dagegen sagen.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (19. Oktober 2014)

@westino, die Frage war eher an NuvNuv gerichtet, aber ich danke dir für deine Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## Westino (19. Oktober 2014)

Achso. Ehrlichkeit im bezug auf was ? Ich denke man findet bei jeder Karte vor und nachteile die einen stören oder nicht. Das wird wohl nicht aus bleiben. Von der Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme hört man auch gutes, aber der Preis ist halt ne sache für sich. Das ist dann schon wieder zu teuer für die meisten. Da hat man eigentlich die gleiche leistung wie bei der gigabyte g1 nur das die eben weniger kostet. Gut sind letzten Endes wohl alle karten geworden, ob sie nun fiepen oder nicht.


----------



## NuvNuv (19. Oktober 2014)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> @NuvNuv
> Für dich scheint die Msi die beste zu sein, ich frage dich deshalb einfach direkt: Warum? Sie ist nicht am schnellsten, nicht am kühlsten.
> Bleibt die Lautstärke, das Design und der Support
> Wobei die Lautstärke durch die Diskussion hier rausfallen müsste



@Becks-Gold-
ich behaupte absolut nicht, dass die MSI die Beste ist, ich habe Sie mir gekauft weil sie für mich zum Kaufzeitpunkt das beste Paket bot (und in den meisten Test auch vorne lag/liegt).

Für mich ist das OCen nebensächlich, ich habe es mal bis über 1500 mhz ausprobiert (müsste hier im Thread irgendwo stehen), das hat problemlos funktioniert, aber ich nutze sie jetzt mit ihren normalen Einstellungen (1368 mhz). Ich arbeite am PC und spiele nicht nur damit, also finde ich es absolut super dass sie bis 60Grad silent ist. Alles läuft problemlos, kein fiepen, brummen und zummen, MSI hat super tools wie die Gaming App und den Afterburner, alles sehr wertig - ich würde mir sie heute sofort wieder kaufen.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Oktober 2014)

Das ist hier nicht ein Anti-MSI Thread. Hier werden einfach  nur Erfahrungen gesammelt, mittlerweile ja nicht nur zur MSi-Karte.
Und da die MSI ja vorab so gelobt wurde und kein Tester auf das Spulenfiepen ausdrücklich eingegangen ist, egal bei welcher 970, ist das nun das Resultat. Das Fiepen tritt ja nicht bei jeder Karte, egal von welchem Hersteller, auf...


----------



## xxzippoxx (19. Oktober 2014)

So hab seit Freitag auch meine MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G mit Aufkleber auf dem einen Lüfter, aber dennoch verrichten beide Lüfter 1a ihren dienst.
Habe sogar imoment die lüfter während des spielens auf 55% festgestellt da die Karte so leise ist und komme somit troz Core OC (1501Mhz) auf nur 63°C (z.B. Watch Dogs MAX mit 4xTXAA) entsprechendes Gehäuse mit Lüftern ist vorhanden. Ein leichtes Spulenfiepen ist ab 350 FPS + zu merken krasser wirds erst ab 800 FPS + . Also bin ich mit der Karte rund um zufrieden.


----------



## coco1811 (19. Oktober 2014)

Nach allem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, würde ich sowohl die Asus, die MSI als auch die Gigabyte empfehlen. Es ist dem Nutzer selbst überlassen, wo seine Schwerpunkte beim Kauf liegen.


----------



## m4jorRrrDE (20. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,

da ich diesen Beitrag schon lange verfolge, wollte ich auch mal schnell meine Erfahrung zum besten geben. Denke es gibt noch Leute die nicht wissen ob Sie sich nach dem ganzen hin und her eine 970er holen sollen. Meine MSI 970 GTX ist am Samstag gekommen, habe diese direkt geprüft, Benchmarks, Lüftersteuerung und alles was man so macht. 

Mein Resultat / Ergebnis :

Die MSI-Karte ist in meinen Augen eine TOP-Karte und wird sich ganz sicher ganz oben mit einreihen. Alle Werte waren Top.
Einziges Manko was aber nix an der Performance ausmacht, ist das MSI halt keine Backplate verbaut und sie dann doch ein Durchhänger bekommt. Stört mich nicht, eine Person die aber super sensibel und ängstlich ist das seiner Karte was passieren könnte, den wird es möglicherweise stören.

Die Karte musste ich allerdings wegen der 970er-Krankheit, Zirpen, Spulenfiepsen zurück senden. 
Bin nicht so ein sensibler Sound-Silent-Freak, aber das war leider nicht tragbar.

Im Gesamten also eine absolut empfehlenswerte Grafikkarte sofern die Produktionsfehler behoben sind.

Habe leider auch keine Ahnung was man jetzt am besten macht, keine Lust jede Karte zurück 
zu senden bis eine vom Werk aus komplett in Ordnung ist.

Gruß m4joRrrDE


----------



## SIICCC (20. Oktober 2014)

m4jorRrrDE schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> da ich diesen Beitrag schon lange verfolge, wollte ich auch mal schnell meine Erfahrung zum besten geben. Denke es gibt noch Leute die nicht wissen ob Sie sich nach dem ganzen hin und her eine 970er holen sollen. Meine MSI 970 GTX ist am Samstag gekommen, habe diese direkt geprüft, Benchmarks, Lüftersteuerung und alles was man so macht.
> 
> ...


 
hatte deine karte diesen ominösen killer-aufkleber auf dem lüfter?


----------



## m4jorRrrDE (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey, 

ja Sie hat den Kleber drauf gehabt, platziert auf dem rechten Lüfter wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
Da ich den Thread lange verfolge, war ich darauf vorbereitet, sorgfältig entfernt und auch kein Schaden angerichtet. 

Aber das bedeutet ja auch das diese Karte der 1 Produktion abstammt und vorbelastet war oder ? 
22.10.14 sollen ja angeblich die Neuen Modelle die Händler erreichen, interessant wäre ob die dann ohne Sticker, Produktionsfehler sind.

Gruß


----------



## SIICCC (20. Oktober 2014)

m4jorRrrDE schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ja Sie hat den Kleber drauf gehabt, platziert auf dem rechten Lüfter wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> Da ich den Thread lange verfolge, war ich darauf vorbereitet, sorgfältig entfernt und auch kein Schaden angerichtet.
> ...


 
jo, wenn man alle informationen so zusammenwürfelt muss dann deine karte aus dem anfangsproduktionszeitraum gewesen sein. msi hat im eigenen forum bestätigt, den fehler mit dem aufkleber erkannt zu haben und diesen zukünftig wegzulasen.

was hat der aufkleber überhaupt für einen sinn? war da werbung drauf? oder diente der zur fixierung für den lüfter zwecks transport? wenn ja, wieso ist dann nur auf einem lüfter dieser drauf?

woher hast du das mit dem 22.10.?


----------



## m4jorRrrDE (20. Oktober 2014)

Informationen natürlich unter Vorbehalt, bei Alternate hat mir ein Mitarbeiter die Auskunft gegeben das es sein kann das Sie am 22.10 neue Karten kriegen.
Bei Mindfactory stand es gestern glaube noch unter der Artikelbeschreibung.

Wichtig ist aber folgendes, denke das war bei mir der Fall. Bestellst du Heute, kann es sein das du noch eine alte Karte erwischst. 
Meine Karte sollte auch erst ab dem 22-25. versendet werden, meine Hoffnung war das ich dann eine Neue bekomme. 
Es wurde dann aber doch noch eine alte versendet.

Kein Plan, wie mann das jetzt machen soll, zu mal ich die Neue Karte dringend benötige.

Gruß


----------



## Noctua (20. Oktober 2014)

SIICCC schrieb:


> was hat der aufkleber überhaupt für einen sinn? war da werbung drauf? oder diente der zur fixierung für den lüfter zwecks transport? wenn ja, wieso ist dann nur auf einem lüfter dieser drauf?


Ich vermute mal als Zeichen das es sich um eine neue Karte handelte, quasi die Versiegelung. Der Aufkleber sass nur auf einem der beiden Lüfter, nämlich auf dem hinteren (an der Slotblende) und war transparent. Da MSI im Gegensatz zu Asus den Karton nicht versiegelt hat und auch sonst keine Folien (wie auf der Asus Backplate) hat, könnte man sonst nicht ohne weiteres erkennen ob die Karte ein Rückläufer war.


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (20. Oktober 2014)

ich werde auch erst zugreifen sobald die neue Charge da ist.


----------



## SIICCC (20. Oktober 2014)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal als Zeichen das es sich um eine neue Karte handelte, quasi die Versiegelung. Der Aufkleber sass nur auf einem der beiden Lüfter, nämlich auf dem hinteren (an der Slotblende) und war transparent. Da MSI im Gegensatz zu Asus den Karton nicht versiegelt hat und auch sonst keine Folien (wie auf der Asus Backplate) hat, könnte man sonst nicht ohne weiteres erkennen ob die Karte ein Rückläufer war.


 
ah, ergibt sinn.
danke.


----------



## SIICCC (20. Oktober 2014)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> ich werde auch erst zugreifen sobald die neue Charge da ist.


 
dito


----------



## Haromas (20. Oktober 2014)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> ich werde auch erst zugreifen sobald die neue Charge da ist.


 
arbeitest du bei MSI das du wüsstest wann das der fall ist ? Die MSI karten die ich schon gesehen habe waren alle aus anderen Charges.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2014)

Wieder kein Liefertermin bei Mindfactory, war am überlegen mir mal eine zu Bestellen und auf eine ohne Spulenfiepen zu hoffen hab ja die 670 noch um se tauschen zu lassen aber wenn nicht verfügbar kann es ja ewig dauern


----------



## SIICCC (20. Oktober 2014)

Haromas schrieb:


> arbeitest du bei MSI das du wüsstest wann das der fall ist ? Die MSI karten die ich schon gesehen habe waren alle aus anderen Charges.



Hattest du schon eine, die beim auslieferungszustand keinen aufkleber drauf hatte?


----------



## Haromas (20. Oktober 2014)

ja hatte ich, aber kann dir nicht sagen ob es eine Rücksendung war oder nicht. Ich hab weder an der verpackung was erkannt noch an der karte selbst. Probleme hat sie ebenfalls keine gemacht.

@Nuvirus: warum nimmst du nicht eine andere? Asus, Gigabyte, Palit oder Galax?


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2014)

Gigabyte zu laut im Idle, Asus da nur 1 Stromstecker und ich OCen will was mein E9 wohl nicht so toll findet, Palit wird mit OC recht warm und die Galax recht laut wenn das im Computerbase test stimmt. 

Da bleibt nur die MSI


----------



## Noctua (20. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Gigabyte zu laut im Idle, Asus da nur 1 Stromstecker und ich OCen will was mein E9 wohl nicht so toll findet, Palit wird mit OC recht warm und die Galax recht laut wenn das im Computerbase test stimmt.
> 
> Da bleibt nur die MSI




Asus = 1x 8pol. Stecker = 150W + 75W PCIe-Steckplatz = 225W

Ich denke das sollte ein wenig reichen, oder?


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Asus Strix zieht aber gern mal mehr als gedacht aus dem 8-Pin Stromstecker und beim E9 wird dann alles aus einer Rail rausgezogen und nicht aus beiden 12V Rails für Grafikkarten, hier im Forum hat die Strix schon jemanden sein Be Quiet E9 Netzteil zerschossen und das war beim ersten anschließen also ohne OC.


----------



## Haromas (20. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Gigabyte zu laut im Idle,



vorurteil nix weiter. Die karte ist auf 34% nicht aus einem ungedämmten gehäuse rauszuhören und aus einem gedämmten wie deinem schon 3x nicht. dazu kühlt sie besser als die MSI und hat mehr OC Potential. Das würde mir die Wahl erleichtern


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Haromas schrieb:


> vorurteil nix weiter. Die karte ist auf 34% nicht aus einem ungedämmten gehäuse rauszuhören und aus einem gedämmten wie deinem schon 3x nicht. dazu kühlt sie besser als die MSI und hat mehr OC Potential. Das würde mir die Wahl erleichtern



Das ist so leider völlig falsch.
Es gibt genug Leute die die sehr wohl raushören werden.
Hatte dasselbe Problem mit der R9 290 Tri-X, da wurde auch von manchen behauptet die hört man im idle  nicht, aber mir war die da viel zu laut.


----------



## runamoK (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute Abend endlich meine Gigabyte 970 G1 verbauen können und bin gerade auch etwas frustriert wegen der Geräuschkulisse.

Ich höre meistens ein zirpen, um die 60FPS ist es leise wahrnehmbar aber herauszuhören, je mehr mehr FPS es werden, umso lauter wird auch das Geräusch. 
Ein Hochfrequenten Piepton hatte ich bisher nur im GFXBench ALU-Test.

Inwieweit wären die Geräusche denn zu tollerieren bzw. normal?
Ich gehe mal davon aus bis wenigstens 300fps sollte man nichts hören?


----------



## Haromas (20. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist so leider völlig falsch.
> Es gibt genug Leute die die sehr wohl raushören werden.
> Hatte dasselbe Problem mit der R9 290 Tri-X, da wurde auch von manchen behauptet die hört man im idle  nicht, aber mir war die da viel zu laut.


 
wenn man es nicht extrem übertreibt, was leider sehr viele tun dann hört man diese karte absolut nicht raus. Ich höre sie im Idle nicht störend raus und sie ist sogar unter last sehr leise. Das finde ich ist eines der schlechtesten urteile überhauopt zu sagen das diese karte zu laut ist. Die ist genauso laut wie jede bisherige gtx der 700 reihe wo es noch nicht standart war das 0% Idle fans verbaut wurden. Und er hat sogar ein gedämmte gehäuse, man kanns wirklich übertreiben. Zumal du nichtmal eine gigabyte hast und da eh nicht mitreden kannst.



runamoK schrieb:


> Inwieweit wären die Geräusche denn zu tollerieren bzw. normal?
> Ich gehe mal davon aus bis wenigstens 300fps sollte man nichts hören?



das ist nicht normal bei dir, das ist ein herstellerfehler wie eben spulenfiepen. Schick die karte zurück und bestell dir eine neue. ich hatte bei meiner selbst bei 2400 FPS in menüs kein fiepen oder zirpen. Normal hört man die Karte wirklich nicht sehr aktiv im Idle. Zumindest nicht störend.


----------



## M-R (20. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Info am Rande da ja auch der ein oder andere hier liest der eine EVGA Karte hat oder sich anschaffen möchte, es gibt jetzt ein bios Update für die ACX2 Karten. 
Nach dem Update laufen die Lüfter erst ab 60Grad an vorher sind sie aus. 

Das Update wurde bis jetzt im Forum von EVGA veröffentlicht


----------



## NuvNuv (20. Oktober 2014)

Haromas schrieb:


> arbeitest du bei MSI das du wüsstest wann das der fall ist ? Die MSI karten die ich schon gesehen habe waren alle aus anderen Charges.



wieso wirst Du ständig gesperrt?


----------



## Nazzy (20. Oktober 2014)

Haromas, alias Westino, alias Carlios, alias Fuchsini ?   Mensch, wieviele gesperrte Accs in diesem Thread sind, welch "Zufall"


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2014)

Haromas schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht extrem übertreibt, was leider sehr viele tun dann hört man diese karte absolut nicht raus. Ich höre sie im Idle nicht störend raus und sie ist sogar unter last sehr leise. Das finde ich ist eines der schlechtesten urteile überhauopt zu sagen das diese karte zu laut ist. Die ist genauso laut wie jede bisherige gtx der 700 reihe wo es noch nicht standart war das 0% Idle fans verbaut wurden. Und er hat sogar ein gedämmte gehäuse, man kanns wirklich übertreiben. Zumal du nichtmal eine gigabyte hast und da eh nicht mitreden kannst.



Was kann man denn da übertreiben? 
Nur weil es dich nicht stört, darf es andere auch nicht stören? 
Also bist du jetzt der Maßstab für Lautheit und nur du kannst bewerten, was noch annehmbar ist? 
 Die Lautstärke ist in der jeweiligen subjektiven Wahrnehmung sehr unterschiedlich.
Viele Leute wissen nicht mal, dass ein PC auch leise sein kann und sind dann völlig erstaunt dass es auch anders geht.
Ich habe bei mir im idle nur den Lüfter vom BeQuiet DPP10 550W und einen Aerocool  DS 140mm mit ca 400 1/min am laufen und empfinde das als sehr angenehm. 
Warum sollte ich mich auch unnötig einer Lärmbelastung aussetzen?


----------



## Malc0m (20. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Haromas, alias Westino, alias Carlios, alias Fuchsini ?   Mensch, wieviele gesperrte Accs in diesem Thread sind, welch "Zufall"



Mir kam es schon beim 1. Satz mit "ich hab 10 karten verbaut und keine hat gefiept" spanisch vor xD
Da selbst jede Hardware Seite nun zugibt das sogut wie jede 970 ein grund surren erzeugt.

Tomshardware bringt es glaube ich treffend auf den Punkt, was auch meine Beobachtungen von Takt erhöhung usw.. bestätigen.


> Man unterstellt der GTX 970 oft zu hohe Nebengeräusche aus Richtung Spannungswandler. Meist auch zurecht, denn das Referenzdesign mit der etwas sparsamer konzipierten 5-Phasen-Regelung ist in Anbetracht der Regelwut von Nvidias Boost (siehe Launch-Artikel) bei deratigen Überschreitungen des Power Targets schlicht fehl am Platz. Was bei 145 Watt funktionieren kann, ist bei 200 Watt dann technisch oft bereits im Grenzbereich.



Das jemand 15 MSI hat und keine geräusche macht, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ich selbst 3 Hatte und jede geräusche gemacht hat. Wenn das ausnahmen wären, sollte ich echt lotto spielen 

Zum Thema aufkleber bei der MSI fällt mir noch ein weiter Punkt ein. Da steht auch drauf das die Lüfter sich erst beim Spielen drehen, vll auch als kleiner Hinweiß, das manche sich nicht wundern "häää ******** der Lüfter ist kaputt" ^^


----------



## Fox2010 (20. Oktober 2014)

*Malc0m*
Behälste nun deine Karte oder hast es aufgegeben und schaust dich nach was anderem um wenn du schon 3 hattest würd ich garnicht erst mit nummer 4 anfangen.
Bei der nächsten gen werden die denk ich mal besser darauf achten immerhin haben sich ja nun genug beschwert und auch genug darüber berichtet.


----------



## Malc0m (20. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> *Malc0m*
> Behälste nun deine Karte oder hast es aufgegeben und schaust dich nach was anderem um wenn du schon 3 hattest würd ich garnicht erst mit nummer 4 anfangen.
> Bei der nächsten gen werden die denk ich mal besser darauf achten immerhin haben sich ja nun genug beschwert und auch genug darüber berichtet.


 
Hab die 2. Karte behalten. war die mit dem Geringsten Surren / Fiepen.


----------



## Haromas (21. Oktober 2014)

gelöscht, keine lust auf stress


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wow diesmal nach 6 Beiträgen gesperrt, die Intervalle werden kürzer.


Meine Strix fiept zwar auch, aber es hält sich Rahmen.
Da ist mir der 0db Idlemodus wichtiger.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Oktober 2014)

Moderative Anmerkung (da sich die Nachfragen häufen):
In diesem Thread melden sich häufig Multiaccounts eines Users, der auf dieser Plattform lebenslang Hausverbot hat. Sollte mal wieder einer seiner Accounts auftauchen (die erkennt ihr, ganz sicher ) bittet die Moderation um Betätigung des "Melden"-Buttons. Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe! 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## M-R (21. Oktober 2014)

Also ich wird meine EVGA auch zurück schicken, die haben schon gesagt das bei der neuen Revision dieses Problem behoben wurde ist jetzt nur die Frage wann diese geliefert würd.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist das fiepen auf den Preiskampf mit AMD zurückzuführen? 
Weil von den ersten Lieferungen hat sich glaube ich keiner über fiepen beschwert, das kam erst als klar war die Karte schlägt ein wie eine Bombe. Die aktuellen Lieferungen machen wirklich alle Geräusche? Wenn das auf billigere Bauteile zurückzuführen ist wäre das schon ein starkes Stück wenn so ein Preiskampf auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgeführt wird


----------



## Nazzy (21. Oktober 2014)

wie gesagt, Spulenfiepen gab es schon immer, nur diesmal scheint wirklich *jeder* darauf zu achten, nachdem es sich "herumgesprochen" hat, dass viele fiepen. Das ist sicherlich auch ein Grund, warum es diesmal besonders auffällt. Leider sind wohl fast alle Modelle betroffen, mal kaum wahrnehmbar oder halt einfach nur störend.
Meine "alte" 280X fiepte auch, wenn sehr hohe fps erreicht wurden. Die Aktuelle Strix höre ich nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraus.


----------



## M-R (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es ja nur bei hohen fps zahlen wäre, wäre ja alles gut dem kann man ja entgegenwirken aber bei mir zb. ist es schon ab 60fps und das nicht leise und auch nur bei spielen bei Benchmarks is da nichts, dass ist ja auch ein Punkt den ich nicht verstehe


----------



## Malc0m (21. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Spulenfiepen gab es schon immer, nur diesmal scheint wirklich *jeder* darauf zu achten, nachdem es sich "herumgesprochen" hat, dass viele fiepen. Das ist sicherlich auch ein Grund, warum es diesmal besonders auffällt. Leider sind wohl fast alle Modelle betroffen, mal kaum wahrnehmbar oder halt einfach nur störend.
> Meine "alte" 280X fiepte auch, wenn sehr hohe fps erreicht wurden. Die Aktuelle Strix höre ich nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraus.


 
Das es das schon immer gab, stimmt schon. Doch die die neuen Nvidia Modelle haben wohl eine extremere Spannungsregelung. Wo das Fiepen / Surren dann auch schon ab 50-60fps gut hörbar sein kann. Und je höher die karte Taktet bzw je mehr Strom sie zieht, desto höher ist das Risiko das es auffällt.


----------



## Nazzy (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich glaube euch "allen", wenn ihr davon berichtet. Ab 50-60 fps hörbar ist für mich definitiv ein Grund, die Karte zurückzuschicken


----------



## M-R (21. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube euch "allen", wenn ihr davon berichtet. Ab 50-60 fps hörbar ist für mich definitiv ein Grund, die Karte zurückzuschicken


 
schau mal auf seite 72 den beitrag von mobbed da kannst du dir anhören wie sich die EVGA anhört das ist schon übel


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2014)

Bie 60 FPS Fiepen geht nicht. Das istk lar ein Mangel. Bei 200FPS+ finde ich es egal.


----------



## krankyphobious (21. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand ein Ersatz für die momentan zum großen Teil nicht lieferbaren GTX 970 sucht, kann ja bei dem sehr günstigen Angebot hier zugreifen (habe ich beim stöbern gefunden und hoffe das Angebot kommt jmd. gelegen):

*MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr OC | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer

EDIT: 279€ inkl. Versand + Borderlands:TPS, da kann man nix sagen 
*


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

Könnte die sogar heute abholen in der Filiale aber ist der Sprung zu gering xD


----------



## soul4ever (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ja bedient..aber wie ist denn die Leistung + Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich? Die OC Varianten die GTX 970 schlucken jetzt ja doch ganz schön...


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2014)

https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-windforce-3x-rev-2-0-gv-n780wf3-3gd-a1047373.html

Die Windforce gibts auch ab 259€.


----------



## exowar (21. Oktober 2014)

meine 980 fiept auch allerdings so extrem leise das man mit dem ohr direkt auf die heisse karte drücken muss quasi um es hören zu können


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2014)

exowar schrieb:


> meine 980 fiept auch allerdings so extrem leise das man mit dem ohr direkt auf die heisse karte drücken muss quasi um es hören zu können


 
Welche GTX 980 hast du denn?


----------



## krankyphobious (21. Oktober 2014)

@Leob12: Die Windforce war für 299€ bei Arlt erhältlich, wo ich heute die MSI gesichtet habe. Erst vor paar stunden  haben Sie den Preis um 40€ gesenkt. 
Wobei die Windforce die mit Abstand schlechtesten Bewertungen hat z.b. bei Mindfactory (oder wars die 780ti? naja jedenfalls sind ja beide identisch). 

Aber scheint ja zu den Preisen ein wirklicher Preiskracher zu sein.

EDIT: Nope, war doch wohl die 780ti Windforce GHz Edition, die wegen des zu hohen Taktes schlecht weg kommt. Diese hier, also die normale Windforce erhält insges. 5 von 5 Sternen.
Ich glaube, sobald mein Geld da ist von meiner retournierten MSI GTX 970, schlage ich wohl zu


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2014)

Klar, die leiseste Karte ist es nicht, aber für den Preis. Etwas runterregeln wird man sie schon können dass sie nicht allzu laut ist. 

Nach den Bewertungen auf MF/Geizhals geh ich aber nur in den seltensten Fällen


----------



## Noctua (22. Oktober 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein Ersatz für die momentan zum großen Teil nicht lieferbaren GTX 970 sucht, kann ja bei dem sehr günstigen Angebot hier zugreifen (habe ich beim stöbern gefunden und hoffe das Angebot kommt jmd. gelegen):
> 
> *MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr OC | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | ARLT Computer
> 
> ...


 Meine zweite MSI war auch von denen. Aber immerhin konnte ich sie dort problemlos zurückeben und gegen eine Asus tauschen.
Geht das mit dem Borderlands dort denn wirklich? Dachte das wäre nur ein Fehler. Da geb ich dann die Seriennummer ein?



NuVirus schrieb:


> Könnte die sogar heute abholen in der Filiale aber ist der Sprung zu gering xD


 Der Sprung von 670 OC auf 970 OC ist dir zu gering? 65% Mehrleistung bei fast gleichem Verbrauch?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

Auf die 780


----------



## biosat-lost (22. Oktober 2014)

ich hab 2 28xxx und weder fiepen noch knisternjett im mitlerweile 30 Stunden Dauertest.


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2014)

2 mal 28xxx ?


----------



## Fried_Knight (22. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Auf die 780


 
Ähm... Der Sprung ist in etwa der selbe. Die Custom 780 kannst du einfach mit einer Referenzkarte 780TI gleichsetzen. Sie sind schon ab Werk gut übertaktet. 
Aber eine 780 würde ich nur als 6GB-Version kaufen. Für mein Empfinden sind 4GB schon wenig für eine Neuanschaffung, da sollte man schon gar nicht zu 3GB greifen.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

Jo wenn die 780Ti 4 oder besser 6GB hätte wäre es die geworden bei den aktuellen Preisen. 

3GB will ich mir nicht mehr zulegen, habe aktuell die MSI 970 bestellt mal schauen wann lieferbar, falls das nicht besser wird oder ich Spulenfiepen habe werde ich wohl noch auf neue Karten von AMD und Nvidia warten da ich aktuell die Leistung hauptsächlich für DSR und teilweise max Details bräuchte


----------



## Fox2010 (22. Oktober 2014)

*Leob12*
Bei der  Windforce780 oder 780ti war nicht die Lautstärke das Problem sondern das die Karte den Werkstakt nicht gehalten hat oder dauernd defekt war.


----------



## SIICCC (22. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> Aber eine 780 würde ich nur als 6GB-Version kaufen. Für mein Empfinden sind 4GB schon wenig für eine Neuanschaffung, da sollte man schon gar nicht zu 3GB greifen.


 
also für 1080p reicht vorerst 4GB dicke.
aber weniger sollten es dann auch nicht sein für eine neuanschaffung.
3GB wären schon in der tat zu wenig oder zumindest an der grenze des guten, man siehe z.b. watch dogs und ryse.
und in naher zukunft kommen immer mehr so "3GB-Titel".


----------



## Fried_Knight (22. Oktober 2014)

Dass die "dicke reichen", dem kann ich jetzt schon widersprechen. Zumindest nicht, wenn max/ultra das anvisierte Ziel ist. Ich mag es ganz und gar nicht, wenn der limitierende Faktor nicht die Leistungskraft der GPU, sondern ihr Speicher ist. Den kann man schon heute problemlos in die 6GB treiben und dank DSR werden die Ansprüche auch dementsprechend wachsen.
Der 970 werden die geplanten 8GB um/nach Weihnachten (+- 2 Monate) gut stehen.
Weswegen ich auch rate: wer es sich noch irgendwie verkneifen kann, sollte diese Version abwarten.


----------



## SIICCC (22. Oktober 2014)

Lahatiel schrieb:


> Dass die "dicke reichen", dem kann ich jetzt schon widersprechen. Zumindest nicht, wenn max/ultra das anvisierte Ziel ist. Ich mag es ganz und gar nicht, wenn der limitierende Faktor nicht die Leistungskraft der GPU, sondern ihr Speicher ist. Den kann man schon heute problemlos in die 6GB treiben und dank DSR werden die Ansprüche auch dementsprechend wachsen.
> Der 970 werden die geplanten 8GB um/nach Weihnachten (+- 2 Monate) gut stehen.
> Weswegen ich auch rate: wer es sich noch irgendwie verkneifen kann, sollte diese Version abwarten.


 
ja da stimme ich dir zu. habe das von dir angesprochene problem bei meiner 770 mit 2GB. z.b. bei watch dogs. schöne 40-45 fps aber dann oftmals massive fps einbrüche weil der speicher voll ist. 
und das nervt brutal...

naja aber bei DSR sprechen wir auch nicht mehr von meinen erwähnten 1080p


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2014)

Man kann garnicht über den "Vram Verbrauch" in Zukunft spekulieren, weil es immer mal wieder "ausreißer" geben kann, siehe Mordor ( Ultra Texturen ) o. Watch Dogs. Wie oft musste ich  in Foren lesen :" ach, 2 gb reichen noch lange für FullHD ". Und dasselbe geschieht aktuell auch wieder. 

Eine 9XX mit 8 gb Vram ? Macht nur Sinn, wenn sie im SLI betrieben werden. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, dass eine 900er die nächsten " Top Spiele" in 4 K schafft ?


----------



## SIICCC (22. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Man kann garnicht über den "Vram Verbrauch" in Zukunft spekulieren, weil es immer mal wieder "ausreißer" geben kann, siehe Mordor ( Ultra Texturen ) o. Watch Dogs. Wie oft musste ich  in Foren lesen :" ach, 2 gb reichen noch lange für FullHD ". Und dasselbe geschieht aktuell auch wieder.


 
nein kann man auch nicht.
liest du hier irgendwo das jemand sagt: "4GB reichen jetzt ewig lange" ? ich nicht.


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte auch nicht unbedingt diesen Thread.....


----------



## Fried_Knight (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gerade erst wieder den Bericht vom Vötter in der PCGH in der Hand gehabt, in dem er über seinen Titan-Kauf resümiert und wie er auch alten Spielen wie Gothic 3 neues Leben einhaucht und die 5GB sprengt. Alles spielbar wohlgemerkt.
Ich würde etwas wie DSR nicht unterschätzen, da ja der FHD-Monitor dort reicht, um von hohen Auflösungen zu profitieren.
Wenn man natürlich relativ anspruchslos ist und Spiele hauptsächlich laufen sollen, egal wie, der kann natürlich auch zur 4GB greifen. Das war aber auch nicht der Anspruch meines Posts (siehe: max/ultra).
Dieses Ammenmärchen, Speicher in dieser Größenordnung wäre nur etwas für sli, ist schon seit einiger Zeit widerlegt.


----------



## JanMue (22. Oktober 2014)

Heute kam die EVGA GTX 970 Super Clocked an und leider musste ich feststellen, dass sie ab 30 FPS surrt, sprich wenn ich Spiele spiele.
Es ist teilweise erträglich, da der Spielesound es übertönt, jedoch dreht dieses Fiepen oder Surren manchmal so auf, dass es den Spielesound übertrifft.
Mein PC steht unter dem Tisch und ist gedämmt (Fractal Design R3 Gehäuse)
Vom Takt her alles super, läuft ohne Probleme auf 1404Mhz, habe nix dran rumgeschraubt.

Was mir aber wieder auffiel war, dass ich in BF4 auf Siege of Shanghai mit 64 Leuten auf der Brücke oder auf Flagge C wieder teilweise drastisch unter die 60FPS komme.
Es war wie bei der MSI Gaming 4G  970 der Fall, dass sie bei den Taktraten einfach variiert während dem Spielen und nicht auf dem höchsten Level bleibt.
Habe den Support von EVGA angerufen und da ging sofort jemand ans Telefon und er hat mir alles schön erklärt und die Lösung parat.
Es gibt Spiele wie BF4 wo das eben auftritt mit den wechselnden Taktraten, da die Graka für nen Moment nur geringen Takt brauch und bis das wieder hochfährt, hast du halt das Problem das die FPS niedrig sind.
Dazu riet er mir das EVGA Tool EVGA Precision zu nutzen, wo man rechts auf K-Boost drücken soll und es dann sofort auf dem höchsten Takt läuft dauerhaft, die die Grafikkarte ohne Probleme schafft (also es ist noch mehr möglich).
Das hat auch funktioniert und das Programm musste ich auch nur einmal starten und falls jemand nun das eben auch haben will, muss sich auf der EVGA Seite registrieren(geht auch mit Fiktiven Angaben, Email Adresse muss aber stimmen).
Ich bereue es ein wenig die MSI zurückgeschickt zu haben, da sie ja kein Fiepen oder ähnliches hatte, aber der MSI Support war ja nicht in der Lage mir zu helfen....
Die Leute hier im Forum auch nicht xD

Das Tool geht auch für andere Grafikhersteller, also jeder kann sie nutzen.


----------



## Bremsscheibe (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ich würde auch gern Info geben. Heute ist endlich meine Asus Strix angekommen. Ich habe sie nur bis max 250FPS getestet( durchschnittlich läuft sie bei ca. 40Fps bei meinen Games) Jedenfalls ist absolut nix zu hören kein fiepsen oder surren, auch dann nicht wenn man mit dem Ohr direkt daneben lauscht. Bsp. WOW 1H gespielt 58 grad und die Lüfter sind aus Top Produkt.

Gruß


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Man kann garnicht über den "Vram Verbrauch" in Zukunft spekulieren, weil es immer mal wieder "ausreißer" geben kann, siehe Mordor ( Ultra Texturen ) o. Watch Dogs. Wie oft musste ich  in Foren lesen :" ach, 2 gb reichen noch lange für FullHD ". Und dasselbe geschieht aktuell auch wieder.
> 
> Eine 9XX mit 8 gb Vram ? Macht nur Sinn, wenn sie im SLI betrieben werden. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, dass eine 900er die nächsten " Top Spiele" in 4 K schafft ?


 
Du kannst aber nicht die Ausreißer als Maßstab nehmen. 

Wär ja fast so als ob man DayZ/Arma als Maßstab für CPU-Leistung hernimmt.


----------



## human66 (23. Oktober 2014)

hey, ich habe auch seit Samstag endlich meine GTX 970 MSI und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden 
Vom lästigen Spulenfiepen ist mein Modell glücklicherweise nicht betroffen und mit 1340mhz Boosttakt out of the Box kann man glaub ich ganz zu frieden sein.

Eine Sache ist mir bei der Karte allerdings bisher aufgefallen:
Und zwar springen im IDLE ca alle 30 Sekunden die Lüfter für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde an und gehen direkt wieder aus. Die Temperatur liegt btw bei 38°C, sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Ist das normal oder in irgendeiner weise problematisch?


----------



## Fox2010 (23. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich sollen die doch erst ab 60c° oder so anspringen und nicht dauernd im Idle wenn ich das mit der Lüftersteurung bisher richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## human66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau die Lüfter springen auch erst unter Last richtig an und nach der Belastung gehen sie auch wieder ganz normal aus. 

Im IDLE ist es eher so dass die Lüfter wirklich nur ganz kurz andrehen und dann wieder ausgehen für 30 Sekunden. 
Würde mich nur interessieren ob das sonst schon jmd. beobachtet hat.

Habe mal einen Screenshot vom GPU Z angehängt.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst den Aktualisierungsrate in gpu-z mal hochstellen vll erreicht die Karte ganz kurz die 60°C


----------



## SIICCC (23. Oktober 2014)

human66 schrieb:


> hey, ich habe auch seit Samstag endlich meine GTX 970 MSI und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden
> Vom lästigen Spulenfiepen ist mein Modell glücklicherweise nicht betroffen und mit 1340mhz Boosttakt out of the Box kann man glaub ich ganz zu frieden sein.
> 
> Eine Sache ist mir bei der Karte allerdings bisher aufgefallen:
> ...



Hatte deine einen aufkleber auf einem der lüfter?


----------



## human66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nee erreicht sie nicht. Das Ganze spielt sich auch direkt nach Systemstart ab... jetzt z.b. ist die Karte konstant bei 28°C. Trotzdem alle 30 Sekunden springt der Lüfter kurz an. In einem anderen Forum habe ich vom selben Problem gelesen allerdings ohne Lösung oder ähnliches.

Einen Aufkleber hatte sie auch drauf aber den habe ich sehr vorsichtig abgezogen kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es damit was zu tun hat.

Was ich mir eher vorstellen könnte, ich habe mal im MSI Afterburn kurz ein bisschen rumgespielt und wollte eine Lüfterkurve erstellen habe es dann aber doch gelassen.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand mit der MSI das gleiche beobachtet?


----------



## SIICCC (24. Oktober 2014)

human66 schrieb:


> Einen Aufkleber hatte sie auch drauf aber den habe ich sehr vorsichtig abgezogen kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es damit was zu tun hat.


 
wegen dem auflkleber gings mir auch eher um eine mögliche neue charge.
weil msi eigentlich sagte den aufkleber zukünftig wegzulassen.


----------



## soul4ever (24. Oktober 2014)

Also normal ist das sicher net. Afterburner vllt mal zurück setzen.... Im idle dürfen die garnicht laufen... 

Und Gratz zum boost. Meine geht nur bis 1278. Zumindest in bf4.


----------



## human66 (24. Oktober 2014)

danke 

Habe das Problem mittlerweile ergründet. Es lag am Treiberupdate auf Version 344.48. Würde mich mal interessieren ob alle User mit der 970 MSI betroffen sind oder vllt auch andere Customdesigns.


----------



## Noctua (24. Oktober 2014)

Da es damals angesprochen wurde: Ich habe bei Arlt zu meiner GTX 970 auch Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel dazu bekommen.


----------



## Yutshi (31. Oktober 2014)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> VllT hatte sich beim Aufkleberentfernen etwas verkanntet. Freut mich das jetzt alles funktioniert.
> Wenn das einigen anderen auch passiert ist dann wissen wir ja wie MSI das reparieren wird
> OMG...


 
Moin!

"Entwarnung"...

Zurück aus meinem Urlaub begann das Problem erneut, sodass ich Karte nun umtauschen lasse.

Das doofe nur, beim Ausbau ist mir ein Lüfterblatt abgebrochen.


----------



## Fox2010 (31. Oktober 2014)

Oh dann mal hoffen das sie die Karte noch retour nehmen, die Lüfterblätter sind wirklich bei vielen Extrem empfindlich das seh ich auch bei meiner ASUS 780 die Karte ist Top aber wenn ich die Lüfterblätter seh denk ich mir da auch wenn man da mal draufkommt oder sie nicht richtig antascht sind die Geschichte, wird alles immer billiger von der Quali heutzutage


----------



## krankyphobious (1. November 2014)

Bei meiner 2. ging der Lüfter auch ab und zu sporadisch aus (der rechte). Habe Sie dann zurückgesendet an "Hardwareversand" und mein Problem geschildert und das dieses Problem bei MSI bekannt sei da nicht nur ich davon betroffen bin. Außerdem Spulenfiepen.
Der Hammer: Geld wurde nicht vollständig zurücküberwiesen, da diese Karte einwandfrei funktioniere laut Hardwareversand. Aber wenn der Lüfter nach 30 sekunden nicht mehr will 

Bestelle ich zukünftig halt nicht mehr bei denen, ein ehrlicher Kunde weniger. So leicht schreckt man halt einen ab


----------



## Yutshi (4. November 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Oh dann mal hoffen das sie die Karte noch retour nehmen, die Lüfterblätter sind wirklich bei vielen Extrem empfindlich das seh ich auch bei meiner ASUS 780 die Karte ist Top aber wenn ich die Lüfterblätter seh denk ich mir da auch wenn man da mal draufkommt oder sie nicht richtig antascht sind die Geschichte, wird alles immer billiger von der Quali heutzutage



Heute kam meine Retourware - also eine neue GTX970 Gaming.
Darüber bin ich trotz des abgebrochenen Lüfterblatts sehr froh.
Was mich allerdings ärgert ist, dass ich ein Modell mit dem berüchtigten Aufkleber erhalten habe.  
Jetzt kommt der Gedanke den Aukleber mit Hilfe eines Föhns zu entfernen. 

Ob das einen Versuch wert ist?

Ich hab keine Lust wieder austauschen zu lassen, aber was im Zweifel muss, dass muss.

Edit:
Auf Spulenfiepen wird natürlich auch gleich mal untersucht.


----------



## d_ti (4. November 2014)

Das Problem scheint nicht nur bedingt durch den Aufkleber zu sein.


----------



## MrMorgan (4. November 2014)

Hab meine 2 evga GTX 970 sc acx 2.0 bekommen. Die fiepen beide bereits bei 60 bis 80 für. Allerdings sehr moderat. Wird erst nervig bei mehr als 1000fps


----------



## Yutshi (4. November 2014)

d_ti schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint nicht nur bedingt durch den Aufkleber zu sein.



Vielen Dank!
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die neue Karte nicht davon betroffen ist wenn ich sie frühestens heute Abend in Betrieb nehmen kann.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, da ich leider nicht die Zeit habe mich durch 83 Seiten durchzulesen, würde ich gerne wissen wollen, ob es bereits eine "zweite Charge" der MSi Karten gibt.

Möchte mir die Woche eine 970 holen, allerdings schwanke ich zwischen der Asus, MSi und der von Zotac.

Was meint ihr?

Bzw. warum grad die von MSi da die allem Anschein nach die meisten Probleme mit dem Fiepen hat?


Schöne Grüße
Amer


----------



## runamoK (4. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bzw. warum grad die von MSi da die allem Anschein nach die meisten Probleme mit dem Fiepen hat?


Die hat sich einfach am besten verkauft, dadurch gibt es mehr Leute die jammern 

Von einer neuen Charge habe ich bis jetzt nichts gelesen  Warte ja bei Gigabyte auch noch darauf.


----------



## Yutshi (4. November 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, da ich leider nicht die Zeit habe mich durch 83 Seiten durchzulesen, würde ich gerne wissen wollen, ob es bereits eine "zweite Charge" der MSi Karten gibt.
> 
> Möchte mir die Woche eine 970 holen, allerdings schwanke ich zwischen der Asus, MSi und der von Zotac.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir leider keinen direkten Link bieten, aber dennoch soll es aus dem MSI-Forum stammen, dass es eine neue Charge von MSI ohne den Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter nahe der Slotblende geben soll.
Du solltest aber davon ausgehen, dass du bei der GTX970 Gaming von MSI aufgrund von eventuell vorhandenen Lagerbeständen noch eine der ersten Charge erwischt.
Mit Stand heute soll/ist aber abseits des Lüfters und dem Spulenfiepen noch nicht klar worin der eigentliche Fehler besteht. 
Meiner Vermutung nach könnte es neben einem grundsätzlichen Hardwarefehler ebenso ein Software-/BIOS-Fehler sein.
Siehe Link von meinem Vorredner...

EDIT: soeben habe ich meine neue MSI GTX970 Gaming ausgepackt und siehe da, es gibt eine neue Charge! Bei der Ersten, wie bereits vorab erwähnt, war der Aufkleber gänzlich über den Lüfter geklebt. Die neue Charge hat, wie im Bild zu sehen, einen Ausschnitt.


----------



## ric84 (4. November 2014)

Frag mich was ihr für Karten habt, bzw für Gehör oder Gehäuse^^

Meine MSI fiept überhaupt nicht!!

Hab mal eine Frage im Bezug auf den "ASIC". Laut GPU Z hab ich einen Wert von 68,1%. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie man den Wert einordnen kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2014)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider keinen direkten Link bieten, aber dennoch soll es aus dem MSI-Forum stammen, dass es eine neue Charge von MSI ohne den Aufkleber auf dem Lüfter nahe der Slotblende geben soll.
> Du solltest aber davon ausgehen, dass du bei der GTX970 Gaming von MSI aufgrund von eventuell vorhandenen Lagerbeständen noch eine der ersten Charge erwischt.
> Mit Stand heute soll/ist aber abseits des Lüfters und dem Spulenfiepen noch nicht klar worin der eigentliche Fehler besteht.
> Meiner Vermutung nach könnte es neben einem grundsätzlichen Hardwarefehler ebenso ein Software-/BIOS-Fehler sein.
> ...


 
Hej, das sind ja gute News. Sag, wo hast du denn deine Bestellt? & fiept bei dirwas?


----------



## Yutshi (5. November 2014)

Moin!

Gestern Abend war mir nur ein kurzer Test mit Furmark gegeben, parallel mit MSI Afterburner und HWMonitor auf die Werte geachtet.

Ergebnis: ca. 140 Frames (average) ohne wahrnembares Knistern und Spulenfiepen aus meinem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus. Beide Lüfter haben sich, so wie sie laut MSI sollen, ganz normal verhalten. Sie starteten bei einer erreichten Temperatur von 60°C bei einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von etwas über 45%.

Genauere Betrachtungen samt Modellnummer etc. folgen bei Zeiten. Vielleicht hat dann jemand Glück und man kann anhand einer Seriennummer ableiten, ob sich die bekannten Probleme fortsetzen, oder ob sie nun passé sind.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (7. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab diesen Diskurs von Beginn an interessiert mit verfolgt und inzwischen das Gefühl, dass sich die Häufigkeit des Spulenfiepens reduziert hat.
Ist das ein Trugschluss oder kann man - fast 2 Monate nach Release - konstatieren, dass die Qualität (etwas?) besser geworden ist?


----------



## Noctua (7. November 2014)

Ich denke die meisten Erstbetroffenen (wie auch ich) haben sich mittlerweile damit abgefunden oder die Karte zurück gegeben und die Marke gewechselt. Und nachdem der Thread für immer mehr Anderes missbraucht wurde, ist er mit der Zeit versumpft.
Interessieren würde mich der aktuelle Stand auch mal.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. November 2014)

Kleines Feedback von mir:

Palit GTX 970 JetStream, soeben eingeflogen. Im offenen Aufbau ist ab etwa 100 fps ein leichtes Zischen wahrzunehmen, mal sehen inwieweit es aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse zu hören ist. Mit VSync muss ich schon mein Ohr direkt an die Karte halten um etwas zu hören. Bin bisher rundum zufrieden mit dem Kauf, morgen geht's unter Wasser


----------



## JanMue (7. November 2014)

Habe heute meine EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 erhalten von Alternate.
Bei Alternate kam sie frisch gestern an und habens sofort weitergeschickt.
Diese Karte produziert hochfrequenzige Töne, die jedoch eben nur mit Ohr am bzw sehr nah am Gehäuse zu hören sind.
Dieser Ton/Töne spielen sich so schnell ab, dass man es eben auch net hören kann.
Also wer seinen PC nicht direkt neben seinem Kopf stehen hat, kann gerne zugreifen, denn sie ist nicht zu hören während dem Spielen.
Sie taktet laut GPU-Z und MSI Afterburner mit 1379,5 Mhz.
ASIC ist bei 72,9%

Zu meiner Geschichte:
Hatte erst als einer der Ersten die MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970 geholt, die keine Töne usw von sich gegeben hat, sondern das Problem hatte nicht die hohe Taktrate zu erreichen, wie sies halt soll (lief zwischen 899 und 1114 Mhz) [hat sich dann aber herausgestellt, als ich dann die erste EVGA hatte, das es nicht an der Graka lag sondern an irgendeinem Update von Windows oder oder, denn es war bei 2 PCs das Problem und wurde nur durch komplett Neuinstallation von Windows gelöst]
Habe sie deshalb zurückgeschickt und mir bei Caseking die EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 geholt, die zwar einen unglaublichen Takt von 1404 Mhz hatte, jedoch geknistert und gefiept hat, sodass es sogar beim Spielen als störend von mir empfunden wurde.
Dabei muss man bedenken, dass ich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse habe und gut nen halben Meter den PC unterm Tisch stehen habe.

Ich werde jetzt die neue Lieferung von EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 beobachten, ob es schlimmer werden sollte.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MrMorgan (7. November 2014)

Tja ich hab 2 von den evgas und beide haben deutliches wenn auch kein nerviges spulenfiepen. Jan sie seit Montag. Man kann das halt nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Andy188 (8. November 2014)

Mal eine kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits.

Ich habe diese Woche meine MSI bekommen und kann glücklicherweise kein Spulenfiepen feststellen. Meine Karte ist wohl relativ neu, sie hat einen Aufkleber mit einem Loch in der Mitte über den Lüftern.
Seriennummer 82xxx


----------



## Vincent1985 (8. November 2014)

Also ich war einer der ersten und habe mich damit abgefunden. Es gibt schlimmeres und gut


----------



## Dude (8. November 2014)

Bei mir ist heute die EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 eingetrudelt 
Voller Spannung baute ich die sehr schicke Karte ein überprüfte gleich ob die Karte fiept.
Und tatsächlich habe ich wohl Glück gehabt und eine der kaum fiependen Karten erwischt.Erst ab ~ 300 FPS hört man es, dann aber auch nur leise.
Im Desktop Betrieb und bei normalen 60 FPS ist in Games *nichts* davon zu hören.
Im Idle hört man von der Karte nichts, da die Lüfter auch bei EVGA erst ab ~ 60 Grad anlaufen.Aber selbst mit 20% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist nichts zu hören.
Unter Last ist die Karte auch sehr leise und aus meinem Gehäuse kaum zu hören.
Hab also scheinbar den richtigen Hersteller gewählt (ist meine erste EVGA)   Bin sehr froh das ich die Karte nicht zurückschicken muss...
Dazu gibts noch 5 Jahre Garantie durch Registrierung und noch eine Backplate umsonst dazu.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. November 2014)

Produziert die Grafikkarte ein hörbares Fiepen (2014)? | 3DCenter.org

Aktuelle Umfrage zum Fiepen.
Dort ist eine auffallende Tendenz zu Nvidia´s High End Karten zu sehen.


----------



## -Downhill- (8. November 2014)

Habe heute meine MSI GTX 970 bekommen, ist eines der neueren Modelle.
Probleme mit den Lüftern habe ich keine aber starkes Spulenfiepen... geht Montag gleich wieder zurück


----------



## Loddar666 (9. November 2014)

Meine MSI ist insg. knapp 1 Monat alt, müsste auch kurz vor dem Zeitraum beim Händler eingetroffen sein. Bis auf Lüfterprobleme habe ich bei Spielen im Bereicht 60 FPS kein hörbares Fiepen. Aber im Menü von GAUNTLET z.B. (lt. Fraps so um die 200FPS) da fiept es ziemlich derbe, höre ich selbst durchs Fractal R4 PCGH.


----------



## woOtSalami (16. November 2014)

So ich habe nun seit einer Woche meine Palit 970 und nun auch den passenden EK Kühler drauf.
Das Spulenfiepen geht mir leider nur derbe auf den Sa**... 
Spulenfiepen konstant bei 60fps, 80fps und allgemein bei allem.
Ist das schon eher ein gutes Spulenfiepen oder definitiv zu arg?
Habe auch angst damit ich keine Garantie bekomme wegen Kühlertausch.
Hier ein Video zum Fiepen (müsst ihr auf laut drehen Mikrofon war nicht so gut)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48GtQTvGPW4


----------



## Chinaquads (16. November 2014)

Hört man es denn,wenn das Seitenteil geschlossen ist?


----------



## woOtSalami (16. November 2014)

Also ich höre es Sowohl wenn das Seitenteil geschlossen ist. 
Seitlich aus 80cm Entfernung sowie auch wenn der Rechner auf dem Boden steht aus 1,2m Entfernung.
Wie gesagt hab da wegen dem Kühlertausch ein bisschen Panik.
Und auch keine Lust 2 Wochen zu warten bis ich mal ein Austausch Teil bekomme wo dann eventuell genauso schlimm fiept.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (25. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte zu den beiden teureren Zotac Versionen (Omega & Extreme)?
Würd mich ja mal interessieren, weil dazu findet sich in diesem übersichtlichen Thread  auch mit Hilfe der SuFu leider nichts ...


----------



## MDJ (25. November 2014)

woOtSalami schrieb:


> Also ich höre es Sowohl wenn das Seitenteil geschlossen ist.
> Seitlich aus 80cm Entfernung sowie auch wenn der Rechner auf dem Boden steht aus 1,2m Entfernung.
> Wie gesagt hab da wegen dem Kühlertausch ein bisschen Panik.
> Und auch keine Lust 2 Wochen zu warten bis ich mal ein Austausch Teil bekomme wo dann eventuell genauso schlimm fiept.



Im Windows sollte man nichts hören.
Hörst du es auch beim zocken? Ich meine nicht Menüs, sondern in-Game, wenn du normal spielst mit Lautsprecher, bzw Headset. Wenn du da nichts hörst, sollte es ok sein.
Spulenfiepen hast du bei ziemlich allen Karten, mal mehr mal weniger.



ValarDohaeris schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte zu den beiden teureren Zotac Versionen (Omega & Extreme)?
> Würd mich ja mal interessieren, weil dazu findet sich in diesem übersichtlichen Thread  auch mit Hilfe der SuFu leider nichts ...




Ich kopiere mal meinen Text von einem anderen Thread hier rein:

_Ich höre bei meiner "Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition" schon bei 100fps ein ganz (extrem) leises zirpen aus dem Case. Aber da muss ich mich schon echt darauf fixieren, damit ich es höre.
 Bei 120-150fps hört man es dann schon eher, aber denoch sehr sehr leise und nicht störend, bei absoluter Stille im Raum. Bei Nebengeräuschen, oder wenn man mit PC-Boxen zockt (selbst leise eingestellt), würde man es definitiv nicht hören. (Bezogen auf meine Karte, kann bei anderen ja variieren).
 Und da ich mit nem G35 auf´m Kopf zocke, stört es eh nicht^^
 Leistungstechnisch ist sie bombig. Den Standarttakt von 1203MHz ist schon gut, der Boost ist mit 1355MHz angegeben. Meine boostet sogar auf 1430MHz hoch, ohne dass ich was machen musste. Selbst bei "Ryse- Son of Rome" auf 1080p und alles auf Max (SuperSampling off) hielt sie den Boost fast konstant auf 1430MHz, ist aber selbst in extremen Situationen fast nie unter 1400MHz gefallen und wurde nicht wärmer als 61°C (Gehäuse CoolerMaster HAF Advanced).
 Bin sehr zufrieden und glücklich mit ihr 

 (Bilder von ihr findet ihr im Grafikkarten-Bilder-Thread Seite 343)_


----------



## Knuff (26. November 2014)

Kann bei meiner Asus Strix kein Spulenfiepen vermerken, egal bei welcher FPS-Zahl. Karte ist ca. 1 Woche alt. Pc ist zwar auch nicht silent, aber so ein Fiepen (kenn das bereits von einer älteren Karte) würde ich sicherlich störend wahrnehmen. Glück gehabt würd ich sagen.


----------



## Dyfcom (26. November 2014)

Gleiche Problem hier, aber mit einer EVGA 970 FTW, auch heute angekommen. 

Auch hier über 60FPS Spulenfiepen. 

Überlege ob ich sie zurückschicke...

Gruß


----------



## MDJ (27. November 2014)

Dyfcom schrieb:


> Gleiche Problem hier, aber mit einer EVGA 970 FTW, auch heute angekommen.
> 
> Auch hier über 60FPS Spulenfiepen.
> 
> ...


Guck halt mal ob es beim Spielen wirklich stört, also wenn du mit PC-Boxen oder Headset spielst. Wenn nicht, würde ich sie behalten. Jede Karte zirpt halt unterschiedlich laut.


----------



## rackcity (27. November 2014)

wenns einem stört, würd ich sie wirklich austauschen. und wenns 10x sein muss


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall tauschen, da zahlste 350€ und bekommst ne Karte, die auf dem Papier extrem leise ist, aber dann son Hornissennest im Gehäuse 
Richtig nervig sowas, dann noch zig mal einschicken etc, trotzdem verkaufen die sich sehr gut die Karten, echtn Rätsel das Ganze.
Die Hersteller schenken sich echt nix, AMD kam mit ihrem übel lautem Ref.design daher und Nvidia mit ihren Pfeifen.
Eine leicht lautere Karte (Lüfter bzw Luftrauschen) ist deutlich angenehmer, wie dieses nervtötende Fiepen/Brummen...


----------



## Rheinlaender (29. November 2014)

Habe nun zwei GTX 970 von MSI und habe bei keiner das Problem, auch nicht im SLI!


----------



## Anticrist (29. November 2014)

halb-Offtopic:
Einer der vielen Gründe warum ich nur noch bei EVGA Karten kaufe.. die tauschen auch bei Spulenfiepen


----------



## Vorax (30. November 2014)

Muss mich da auch mal zu Wort melden mit meiner "billig" 970 von Inno3D.

ich hab bis dato kein einziges mal etwas gehört oder wahrgenommen vom spulenfiepen beim normalen zocken (Skyrim,DA:I,FarCry4,Diablo3,etc...)!
hab jedoch beim fleißigen mitverfolgen hier im thread wissen wollen ob das bei hohen fps auch bei mir der fall ist, und ja bei 3D Mark "Cloud Gate" kann ich deutlich ab 300 fps aufwärts ein immer lauter werdendes fiepen hören.

muss jedoch sagen nur unter diesen bedingungen und im normalen betrieb ist absolut nichts zu hören...  

sprich wer selbst im niedrigen fps-Bereich fiepen wahrnimmt sollte meiner Meinung nach direkt tauschen lassen wenns störend ist!


----------



## MrEyeballzZz (11. Januar 2015)

Ich muss meine Erfahrung auch mal teilen.

Die MSI GTX 970 Gaming G4 werkelt nun seit 2 Tagen in meinem Rechner.
Bestellt wurde die Karte bei Caseking.de, da ich gehört habe dass dieser Händler keine Rückläufer an unwissende Kunden weiterverkauft.
Vor meiner Kaufentscheidung habe ich in diesem Forum die ganzen Beiträge zum Spulenfiepen durchgelesen und war anfangs sehr skeptisch. Doch wollte ich unbedingt eine neue Grafikkarte haben! 

Warum die GTX von MSI?

Ich habe ein Silent PC und wollte unbedingt eine semiaktive Karte betreiben. Also lag mein Fokus auf der ASUS Strix und der MSI Gaming 4G.
Nun das Rennen hat die MSI gewonnen, da ich bereits ein Mainboard von MSI besitze und ich mir dachte, achja dass passt ja gut zusammen und vll fiept die Karte dann weniger (Aberglaube  )
Als die Karte verbaut war und das erste Spiel startete (SIMS 4) hielt ich den Atem an und neigte mein Kopf unter den Schreibtisch und lauschte am PC.
Nichts.... Kein Surren, kein Brummen, kein Fiepen, keine Lüftergeräusche. 

Na Gott sei Dank!

Meine alte Grafikkarte war eine GTX 570 und diese hatte schon überdurchnittliches Spulenfiepen an den Tag gelegt. Vor allem bei SIMS 4 hat diese Karte jede Bewegung der Maus durch Fiepen und Surren kommentiert. Das war echt nicht angenehm.
Nun ich war sehr positiv überrascht dass diese MSI GTX 970 keine Probleme hatte.

Des Weiteren testete ich die Karte mit 3DMark, Farcry 4, LoL, Bioshock und COD AW. 
Hier auch das gleiche Ergebnis: Keine Geräusche, kein Spulenfiepen.

Ich habe bewusst einige Monate abgewartet um nicht eine Karte der ersten Charge zu bekommen. Als die Karte nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder Verfügbar war, wusste ich dass dies wohl die nächste Produktionscharge gewesen ist. und habe zugegriffen.

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G = In meinem Fall, klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## sethdiabolos (11. Januar 2015)

Gehört zwar nicht in diesen Thread, aber meine GTX 980 Super-Jetstream fiept auch ein wenig. Ich hatte die normale Jetstream zuerst geholt und diese war wesentlich schlimmer. 
Der Umtausch war aber eine Qual, da so fiepen nunmal recht subjektiv ist und die GTX 980 gegenüber einer zuvor getesteten GTX 970 wohl recht leise ist.


----------



## taglicht (9. Februar 2015)

Freitag die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G eingebaut, wieder ausgebaut, Retour geschickt, Bier aufgemacht und nun heissts warten. Bei mir trat störendes Fielen bereits im Bereich ab ca. 120 FPS auf, was nicht mehr wirklich vertretbar ist. Da mir die Karte aber ansonsten wirklich gut gefällt, wirds ein 1 zu 1 Tausch und ich hoffe, dann mehr Glück zu haben. Ob die mir dann bei 1000+ FPS das Lied vom Tod auf der Blockflöte vorträgt, soll mir relativ egal sein, solange darunter Ruhe ist!


----------



## machero (9. Februar 2015)

Was machen die Händler eigentlich mit den ganzen zurückgeschickten GTX 970 ? Das geht dann alles wieder an die Hersteller zurück bzw. an den Distributor ?
Und dann werden die irgendwo "aufgearbeitet" und als refurbished-Ware wieder in den Markt gedrückt ?
Oder werden nur die hochpreisigsten Bauteile wie Chip+Speicher runtergekratzt und der Rest kommt in die Tonne ?


----------



## taglicht (9. Februar 2015)

Naja bei dem ganzen Gefiepe dürften in der Tat nur Chip und Speicher hochwertig sein! Was die dann mit dem Rest der Blockflöte machen, soll mir egal sein. Ich hoffe nur, die Hersteller lernen irgend wann einmal aus ihren Fehlern und mit ein wenig Glück macht meine neue MSI eine gemütliche Zockerrunde nicht wieder zum Kammerkonzert. Mal abwarten. So wie ich das hier sehe, liegen meine Chancen in etwa bei 50/50!


----------



## roulie90 (5. März 2015)

taglicht schrieb:


> Naja bei dem ganzen Gefiepe dürften in der Tat nur Chip und Speicher hochwertig sein! Was die dann mit dem Rest der Blockflöte machen, soll mir egal sein. Ich hoffe nur, die Hersteller lernen irgend wann einmal aus ihren Fehlern und mit ein wenig Glück macht meine neue MSI eine gemütliche Zockerrunde nicht wieder zum Kammerkonzert. Mal abwarten. So wie ich das hier sehe, liegen meine Chancen in etwa bei 50/50!



Hast du denn schon deine Austauschkarte bekommen, wenn ja wann und hat diese kein fiepen mehr? 

Musste meine MSI 970 am 25.2. leider auch einsenden über Mindfactory. Jetzt geht diese erstmal straight zum Hersteller zurück, was ja lange Wartezeiten nach sich zieht. -.-


----------



## taglicht (20. April 2015)

Es ist mittlerweile nicht mehr "eine" Austauschkarte, sondern insgesamt nun drei an der Zahl. Während die ersten zwei Ersatzkarten aus der RMA kamen, stammt meine aktuelle aus einer komplett neuen Charge. Bisweilen habe ich sie noch nicht auf Herz und Nieren getestet, ehrlich gesagt habe ich langsam auch keinen Bock mehr. Die Karten davor waren jedenfalls alle annähernd gleich stark von Spulenfiepen bzw. Zirpen betroffen. Mittlerweile muss man ja differenzieren zwischen dem klassischen Spulenfiepen und dem Knistern. Letzteres scheint von vielen ja nicht einmal wahrgenommen zu werden, aber wenn man wie ich vorbelastet bzw. geschädigt ist, hört man ja echt jeden Scheiss! Ich muss meine Frau mal bitten, mich öfters anzuschreien... Desensibilisierung und so! Falls die Karte aber auch rumzickt, werde ich es wohl mal mit einem neuen Straight Power E10 versuchen. Die Teile sind ja recht neu und anders als das Dark Power 10 und mein aktuelles E9 600 Watt nicht bereits seit 3/4 Jahren auf dem Markt.


----------



## taglicht (26. April 2015)

So noch einmal abschließend Rückmeldung zu meiner neuen Karte. Ich habe jetzt Furmark mit bis zu 250 FPS bei maximaler Auslastung durchlaufen lassen, Heaven Benchmark mit maximalen Einstellungen sowie niedrigen für möglichst hohe FPS Zahlen über 500 und siehe da, kein Mucks! Lediglich der ATI Würfel und der Windows Leistungsindex sorgen für ein leicht hörbares Spulenfiepen, aber das sollte nun wirklich niemanden wundern. 

Es gibt sie also doch noch, die "leisen" Karten!


----------



## HardcoreKoH (26. April 2015)

Bei meiner MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G habe ich auch Spulenfieben im dreistelligen Bereich. Hörbar am Anfang im Menü von FIFA 15. Ansonsten keine Probleme.  Hatte selbst mit meiner Gigabyte R9 270X Spulenfieben. Für meine Verhältnisse aber meckern auf hohen Niveau.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. April 2015)

Spulenfiepen tritt bei mir nur auf, wenn ich diesen Leistungsindexwert von Microsoft aktualisiere.
Aber ansonsten selbst in Spielen mit 1000 fps im startmenü macht die keinen Mucks.


----------



## Maxhu (26. April 2015)

Hi, 

1. woran erkenne ich ob ich eine neue charge der msi gtx970 erhalten habe? 
2. Ich wollte bei mindfactory bestellen, kann ich mir sicher sein dass ich eine neue Karte erhalte und kein Rückläufer? Wenn nicht, wo dann?
Danke


----------



## bg79at (27. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern getestet, ob unterschiedliche Netzteile wirklich andere Ergebnisse bringen können.
Meine Karte hat Spulenfieben bei etwa >150 Frames.

Zum Einsatz kamen:
- bequiet Straight Power E9-CM-580W
- Seasonic X-Series X-560

Ergebnis: Kein Unterschied. Spulenfiepen ist ident.
(Mir ist klar dass der Test nicht repräsentativ ist.)


----------



## Bert2007 (27. April 2015)

Ich besitze eine Palit jet stream gtx 970 und habe erst ein Spulenfiepen ab ca 400 fps. 
Als Netzteil verwende ich ein BQ E9 480w.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass wenn ich meine Soundkarte ( creative recon ) über der Grafikkarte platziere, es zu einem Fieben in den Boxen bzw HS kommt, je höher die Karte taktet. 
Nun ist die Soundkarte unter der Grafikkarte und alles ist tacko.


----------



## Maxhu (27. April 2015)

Hi,
folgende Hardware möchte ich mir anschaffen, kommt es dabei zu platzproblemen ? bzw. kann die grafikkarte genug atmen aufgrund des cpu kühlers..

intel i7 4790k
gigabyte ga z97 gaming 5
noctua nh-d15
msi gtx 970 gaming


----------



## roulie90 (28. April 2015)

Maxhu schrieb:


> Hi,
> folgende Hardware möchte ich mir anschaffen, kommt es dabei zu platzproblemen ? bzw. kann die grafikkarte genug atmen aufgrund des cpu kühlers..
> 
> intel i7 4790k
> ...



Kommt darauf an, in welches Gehäuse du die Kombination steckst. Da die Lüfter der Graka in standard Midi-Towern nach unten gerichtet sind, gibt es da keine Probleme. Die Rückseite des PCB zeigt quasi zum CPU Lüfter.


----------



## Maxhu (28. April 2015)

nanoxia deep silence 5


----------



## roulie90 (28. April 2015)

Maxhu schrieb:


> nanoxia deep silence 5



Gibt keine Probleme.

BTT: 

Nachdem ich meine 970 eingeschickt hatte wegen dem Fiepen kam nach ca. 1,5 Wochen der Ersatz. Ist das so üblich, dass man eine gebrauchte Karte bekommt? Das war kurz nach dem Speicherskandal, also wird es wohl ein Rücklaufer gewesen sein.

Wie sieht es in dem Fall dann mit der Garantie aus? Weil ich ja schon eine gebrauchte Karte bekommen habe und ich nicht weiß, wie alt diese ist, zählt dann der Lieferbeleg der Retoure, oder kann man über die Seriennummer das Alter feststellen?


----------



## MDJ (28. April 2015)

roulie90 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in dem Fall dann mit der Garantie aus? Weil ich ja schon eine gebrauchte Karte bekommen habe und ich nicht weiß, wie alt diese ist, zählt dann der Lieferbeleg der Retoure, oder kann man über die Seriennummer das Alter feststellen?


Du hast eine Rechnung, bzw ein Lieferschein von der Grafikkarte dabei. Garantie gilt ab dem Datum, der auf der Rechnung bzw. Lieferschein steht.


----------



## taglicht (29. April 2015)

Maxhu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. woran erkenne ich ob ich eine neue charge der msi gtx970 erhalten habe?
> 2. Ich wollte bei mindfactory bestellen, kann ich mir sicher sein dass ich eine neue Karte erhalte und kein Rückläufer? Wenn nicht, wo dann?
> Danke



Du musst dir mal die Seriennummer der Karte anschauen. Die sind logischerweise fortlaufend. Ich habe meine Karte, da ich auf Arbeit bin, gerade nicht zur Hand, aber sicher gibt es hier den ein oder anderen, der seine schon länger hat und gerade nachschauen kann. Ist die Seriennummer bei dir dann sehr viel höher, hast du definitiv eine aus der neuen Charge bekommen. 

Neue Karten zu erkennen, ist nicht ganz einfach. Die MSI hat praktischerweise einen Aufkleber auf dem ersten Lüfter, der auch nicht mal eben neu aufgeklebt werden kann. Ist dieser drauf, ist die Karte neu. Ist er nicht drauf, KANN es sein, dass du einen Rückläufer bekommen hast. Lässt sich allerdings nur schwer nachweisen, da die Lieferanten für ihre RMA-Abteilungen gerne auch mal Bulk bestellen, sprich 20 Karten in einem Karton und die eigentliche Umverpackung kommt separat. Dann wird das ganze eingetütet und geht zum Kunden. Dabei sind dann die Anti-Statik Tüten zumeist abgegriffen und die Kartons sehen auch nicht immer neu aus. Der Aufkleber fehlt dann auch bei den Bulk-Karten, dennoch sind sie neu.

Solltest du jetzt allerdings Gebrauchsspuren auf der Karte finden, z.B. am PCI-Bracket, ist das was anderes. Dann direkt zurück damit!


----------



## Hyper66 (21. Mai 2015)

S/N:602-v316-130b1505000xxx alt oder neu?

Was mir ausgefallen ist war das die Schutzkappen rot waren, bei den ganzen unboxing Videos sind dies immer durchsichtig. 
War das eine Bulk oder so?


----------



## Nikosan (15. Juli 2015)

Nachdem meine Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream in die Reparatur gegangen ist, habe ich mir erstmal die MSI GTX 970 geholt.
Karte eingebaut, PC gestartet alles super Leise. IO.
Erstes Spiel gestartet (Vsync aktiviert) extremes Summen aus den Lautsprechern.
Karte fiebt im Gehäuse und die Boxen summen. Prima


----------

